# ***OFFICIAL*** - 2008-09 NCAA College Football Discussion Thread



## T.B.

This is the OFFICIAL discussion thread for the upcoming 2008-09 NCAA College Football season! Discuss ANYTHING college football related! Rankings, games (big or small), UPSETS, elite players, controversy, officiating, basically.....whatever comes to mind!

Should be a great season!

*HERE WE GO!*


----------


*24 Things: The season is knocking on the door -- loudly*
By: Dennis Dodd
CBSSports.com Senior Writer


*1. Epic Epidemic*

It was called the superflu in Stephen King's masterwork The Stand. In the book, 99.4 percent of the human race kicks the bucket.

In college football, it seems that the only humans left are going to be those kicking the football. Everyone else is going down at an alarming rate.

• Both USC (Mark Sanchez) and UCLA (Ben Olson) have endured quarterback injuries. The last time Los Angeles didn't have a starting quarterback the Rams were in town.

• If you believe that a.) left tackle is the second-most important position on the field and b.) Georgia is No. 1, you have to believe that c.) the Bulldogs are in trouble with the knee injury to left tackle Trinton Sturdivant. The freshman All-American and rock of the Bulldogs' line is out for the season.

• That doesn't necessarily mean Florida is going to fill the void in the SEC. There have been so many ACL injuries in Gainesville, King is considering another novel. In other words, it's creepy. Five players will miss the season because of torn ACLs. The most significant losses are safety Dorian Munroe and tight end Cornelius Ingram.

• Not to be outdone, Illinois defensive tackle Sirod Williams blew out his knee last week (yes, it was an ACL) and will miss the season as well.

• Players from the Big 12's two best teams are out. Preseason Big 12 Defensive Player of the Year Auston English continues to recover from having appendix removed. Missouri tight end Chase Coffman is missing time because of a broken pinky.

• Ole Miss' best defender, end Greg Hardy, will miss the opener while recovering from foot surgery.

The nation should be re-asking the obvious question ...


*2. Who Is No. 1?*

It's a fluid situation and I won't reveal my last, official, preseason top 25 until later this month.

Let's just say it's a bit surprising that, so far, that Georgia is getting so much No. 1 love. Even before Sturdivant's injury, I was shocked that so many had jumped on the Dawgs' bandwagon.


*3. The Appalachian State Effect*

It can't happen again, can it?

Four different No. 1s. Ten changes at the No. 2 spot in the polls. A two-loss team playing for the national championship.

Appalachian State kicked it all off last year with that shocking win at Michigan. History suggests the wildest season in the game's history won't repeat. The odds are against any team with two losses emerging to win a national championship. LSU got the benefit of the doubt last season largely because it played in the SEC. There will be enough one-loss and/or undefeated teams from which to chose in 2008.


*4. Can LSU Defend?*

Never mind the quarterback issue. Remember, the Tigers have won national titles with Matt Mauck and Matt Flynn under center. The rest of the lineup is actually pretty solid.

Defensive lineman Ricky Jean-Francois could be the best defender in the SEC. The offensive line and backs are solid. There is that usual LSU speed all over the field.


*5. It's Not All About The Spread!*

Paul Johnson is bringing the true triple option to a BCS conference for the first time in years.

Why not? Georgia Tech has been offensively challenged in recent years. Flat-out boring might be more like it. Johnson was able to annoy the biggies with the option while at Navy. Now he's going to have the advantage, in theory, each week because his is an offense that few defenses see.

The best part is Johnson being indignant about the criticism.

"Bob Stoops has done a great job but they haven't been near as successful as when Coach Switzer was running the option," Johnson said.

You've got us there, P.J. Switzer won three national championships. Stoops still has that measly one.


*6. Hot Seats*

(In order, these are the coaches at the most risk of being fired) Tyrone Willingham, Washington Greg Robinson, Syracuse Chuck Long, San Diego State Mike Stoops, Arizona


*7. Honeymoons*

(For now, these new coaches can do no wrong) 

David Cutcliffe, Duke 
Larry Fedora, Southern Miss 
June Jones, SMU 
Jerry Kill, Northern Illinois 
Bo Pelini, Nebraska 
Bill Stewart, West Virginia 
Kevin Sumlin, Houston


*8. Pray For......*

Washington State coach Paul Wulff.

The Cougars' first-year coach lost his mother as a child. She disappeared one day and has never been found. The family suspected Wulff's father and a murder charge was filed. So was a wrongful death civil suit but nothing stuck. If Carl Wulff had a secret, he took it to his grave three years ago.

In 2002, Paul's wife Tammy died of brain cancer. He has since remarried and is taking over his alma mater this season. This is more than a job, it's a destiny to coach his beloved Cougars. Eighteen days after suffering an appendicitis, he played in the Apple Cup game against Washington in 1989. Wulff is tough and he is home.

If you root for one person this season, make it Paul Wulff.


*9. A CRACK In The BCS?*

The commissioners let us know loud and clear in April that the BCS was here to stay at least through the January 2014 bowls.

The ACC and SEC were in favor of a modest plus-one system but the five other major players (Big 12, Pac-10, Big Ten, Big East and Notre Dame) lined up against them in the spring BCS meetings. Not that it was a surprise. The BCS continues to be the most lucrative and, yes, compelling system in the sport's history.

Could the sport's postseason be better? Absolutely. Will it better? In time. Be advised that two of those commissioners are leaving after this academic year. The Pac-10's Tom Hansen and the Big East's Mike Tranghese are stepping down after long, glorious careers. Their replacements may sway the way those conferences' thinking about the BCS.


*10. Michigan Man*

He's one of apostles of the spread option. His strength and conditioning program is second to none. He's paid up -- or will be -- with West Virginia.

The Rich Rodriguez era begins with a weird opener against Utah. While at Utah, Urban Meyer studied Rodriguez' offense at West Virginia, then turned it around in 2004 to become the first non-BCS school to get to a BCS bowl.

Those same Utes come to The Big House in Michigan's toughest opener since ... oh yeah, last year.


*11. Ohio State vs. USC*

Buckeyes vs. Trojans on Sept. 13 is largely considered the game of the year. The game of September, maybe (see below).

Both teams can afford a loss in this game at the Coliseum because the loser can run the table in its conference and still get to the BCS championship game.


*12. October 11th*

You want to know how the season is really going to shake out? Start with this date that could feature at least five games involved top 25 teams:

Arizona State at USC LSU at Florida Tennessee at Georgia Oklahoma vs. Texas (in Dallas) Penn State at Wisconsin These aren't shabby either that day ... Arkansas at Auburn Boise State at Southern Miss Cincinnati at Rutgers Notre Dame at North Carolina Purdue at Ohio State Tulsa at SMU


*13. UPSETS Of The Year*

*Utah over Michigan (Aug. 30):* This one is too good to pass up. Utah comes to Ann Arbor with a veteran team (16 returning starters), a bulked up offensive line (averging 311 pounds), a physical tailback (Darrell Mack) and an Orange Bowl berth on the line. Last season, the Utes won at Louisville and TCU and put to rest Karl Dorrell's UCLA career.

*Ohio State over USC (Sept. 13):* One of the nation's most stout defenses goes up against an offense that is still finding itself. The USC quarterback situation is up in the air until Sanchez returns and Pete Carroll is still looking for a go-to receiver. Watch for Beanie Wells to pound it out and Terrelle Pryor to give the Trojans fits.

*Fresno State over UCLA (Sept. 27):* By this time, the Bulldogs will be either a.) stoked or b.) pissed because of a brutal early schedule. Fresno won't get past Rutgers, Wisconsin and Toledo unbeaten, but regardless, the quarterback-challenged Bruins better watch out.

*Michigan State over Wisconsin (Nov. 1):* Something has to break right for the Spartans, who lost all six of their games last season by a touchdown or less. That total includes a 37-34 heartbreaker at Wisconsin. Michigan State can score -- Wisconsin still needs an effective quarterback.

*Kansas over Texas (Nov. 15):* This one is far, far out but even from here, it's easy to see that Kansas will be a better team (at home) than Texas on this day. The nation is underselling the Jayhawks who continue to a sport a quarterback with a chip (Todd Reesing) and a stout defense.


*14. The Heisman Thing*

*1. Tim Tebow, Florida:* Until further notice, "The Surgeon" is the man to beat.
*2. Chris Wells, Ohio State:* It will be impossible for the new Eddie George not to run wild this season.
*3. Knowshon Moreno, Georgia:* The next Herschel Walker in Cadillac Williams' body.
*4. Pat White, West Virginia:* Is it possible to pass and run for 1,500 each?
*5. Chase Daniel, Missouri:* Along with White, the best spread option quarterback in the country.
*6. Sam Bradford, Oklahoma:* Everything you'd want in a candidate -- humble, clean cut and the nation's pass efficiency leader as a freshman.


*15. Defensive Player Of The Year*

James Laurinaitis, LB, Sr., Ohio State: He should be playing -- no, starting -- in the NFL but this hard-working senior came back to chase a title. You're probably sick of hearing his name considering Laurinaitis has won enough hardware in his first three seasons to start a treasury. Don't count him out for a trip to New York this season. Seriously.


*16. The Stack*

The spread option zone read offense is so far gone as the most dominant offense in college football since the wishbone, that it's time to figure out how to stop it.

The answer may come from a funky alignment called The Stack. Basically it's a 3-3-5 alignment that allows coordinators to keep the offense off balance with a herd of defensive backs/linebackers who may or may not blitz on any given play.

It has worked for several non-BCS schools (Akron, Nevada, New Mexico, Tulsa). West Virginia is one of the few BCS conference school running the scheme. Mountaineers' defensive coordinator Jeff Casteel used The Stack to help West Virginia finish in the top 10 in both scoring and total defense last season.


*17. BCS Bowls*

*BCS Championship:* Ohio State vs. Oklahoma
*Sugar:* Georgia vs. West Virginia
*Fiesta:* Missouri vs. Florida
*Rose:* Wisconsin vs. USC
*Orange:* BYU vs. Clemson


*18. Timing Rules*

The truth is, no one really knows how the latest NFLimization of the college game will turn out. We're basically being told to trust that the 40/25 play clock will not gouge out huge chunks of plays from the game. For now, I'll rely on the wisdom of Auburn offensive coordinator Tony Franklin.

"Every time you try something the NFL does, it's not good," Franklin said. "To me the NFL game is totally boring."

Amen.


*19. Will Notre Dame Be Back?*

Uh, no. A 7-5 might be doable but that's not "back" as far as Irish honks are concerned.

Three things bother me:

• Fifty-eight sacks given up last season. Notre Dame could improve that number by 15 and still be near the bottom of the national stats.

• Jimmy Clausen wasn't allowed much "leeway" to audible last season. That tells me that Charlie Weis didn't trust him. Clausen will get more freedom at the line. What will he do with it?

• One of ND's starting receivers is 5-foot-10, 177-pound David Grimes. It's nice to have a small, quick guy but Weis better hope to heaven that blue-chip receiver Michael Floyd (6-3, 215) develops -- fast.


*20. Best Of The Worst*

Will one of these moribund programs break through?

• Vanderbilt, no bowl since 1982
• Duke, 10 wins (total), four winless seasons since 2000.
• Idaho, 10 consecutive losses. Last winning season, 1999.
• Baylor, on its fifth coach entering 13th year in the Big 12.
• Minnesota, worst defense in the country.
• Syracuse, seven victories in three years under Greg Robinson.


*21. The Freshman Impact*

Consider these first-year players from the recruiting Class of 2008 who are expected to contribute right away:

*Da'Quan Bowers, DE, Clemson:* Subtract Phillip Merling who left early for the NFL. Add one of the best recruiting "gets" in the country.

*Michael Floyd, WR, Notre Dame:* The nation's worst offense gets an immediate downfield threat.

*Will Hill, DB, Florida:* With Munroe out with a torn ACL, Hill is going to get a long look at strong safety.

*Patrick Peterson, DB, LSU:* Following in the great recent tradition of swift, hard-hitting Tigers d-backs.

*Julio Jones, WR, Alabama:* Jones' arrival is so anticipated that it seems like he's been around a couple of years. Hey, maybe Johnson will cover Jones when the teams meet on Nov. 8.

*Terrelle Pryor, QB, Ohio State:* Jim Tressel is being coy about his playing time but expect a Tim Tebow-like secret-weapon type season.

*Darrell Scott, RB, Colorado:* If the nation's No. 1 prep running back doesn't contribute right away, something is wrong.


*22. Winning Streaks*

BYU - 10 consecutive victories 
Georgia - 7 
USC - 5 
Oregon State - 4 
Florida Atlantic, TCU, Fresno State, Wake Forest, Louisiana-Monroe - 3


*23. Losing Streaks*

SMU, Minnesota, Idaho - 10 consecutive losses
Duke - 9 
Baylor, UNLV - 8 
Kent State - 7 
Alabama-Birmingham, Army, UTEP - 6


*24. In and Out*

*In:* Unspecified team violations
*Out:* The truth

*In:* Florida Atlantic
*Out:* Florida State

*In:* Spread
*Out:* Tight I

*In:* BYU
*Out:* Hawaii

*In:* Beanie (Wells)
*Out:* Charlie (Weis)

*In:* Slick Rick
*Out:* Blacklisting

*In:* Louisiana-Monroe
*Out:* Alabama

*In:* Florida's speed
*Out:* The Space/Time Continuum

*In:* Terrelle Pryor at Ohio State
*Out:* Quarterback depth at Michigan

*In:* Contract extensions
*Out:* Buyouts 


----------


I'll be posting rankings from BOTH polls (AP Top 25 & Coaches) when they're released, so be on the lookout for that!


*Coaches Poll*



> 1. *Georgia* 0-0
> 2. *USC* 0-0
> 3. *Ohio State* 0-0
> 4. *Oklahoma* 0-0
> 5. *Florida* 0-0
> 6. *LSU* 0-0
> 7. *Missouri* 0-0
> 8. *West Virginia* 0-0
> 9. *Clemson* 0-0
> 10. *Texas* 0-0
> 11. *Auburn* 0-0
> 12. *Wisconsin* 0-0
> 13. *Kansas* 0-0
> 14. *Texas Tech* 0-0
> 15. *Virginia Tech* 0-0
> 16. *Arizona State* 0-0
> 17. *Brigham Young* 0-0
> 18. *Tennessee* 0-0
> 19. *Illinois* 0-0
> 20. *Oregon* 0-0
> 21. *South Florida* 0-0
> 22. *Penn State* 0-0
> 23. *Wake Forest* 0-0
> 24. *Michigan* 0-0
> 25. *Fresno State* 0-0
> 
> Others Receiving Votes:
> 
> Alabama 83, South Carolina 64, Utah 60, Rutgers 53, Florida State 53, Boston College 47, California 41, Pittsburgh 34, Boise State 25, Oregon State 23, Nebraska 17, Cincinnati 13, Virginia 12, Connecticut 9, Michigan State 9, Mississippi State 6, Kentucky 5, Notre Dame 5, TCU 5, Maryland 4, Texas A&M 3, UCLA 3, North Carolina 3, Louisville 2, Georgia Tech 2, UCF 2, Tulsa 1, Oklahoma State 1, Arizona 1, Colorado 1


----------



## WarHERO

Lets get the College Football talk STARTED! Thank the maaaain man TREY B!


----------



## T.B.

WarHERO said:


> Lets get the College Football talk STARTED! Thank the maaaain man TREY B!


Not a problem War. Least I could do since we can't add another sub-section...

-----

LOOK OUT for that early Ohio State vs. USC match-up! That game will dictate the pace of the year, and really get that Top 5 shuffling.


----------



## Walker

*"Kansas over Texas (Nov. 15):* This one is far, far out but even from here, it's easy to see that Kansas will be a better team (at home) than Texas on this day. The nation is underselling the Jayhawks who continue to a sport a quarterback with a chip (Todd Reesing) and a stout defense."​ 
WRONG! :thumbsdown:

Kansas had a great team and run last season and though I think they will make a bowl game this year(I hope so it will be the first time in Kansas football history that they make a bowl game 2 years in a row) they lost some great players and will fall back to the pack this year. Probably at least 4 loses this year for them especially in this game.

This late in the year Texas' offense will have an identity and Muschamp will have the defense firing on all cylinders- book it. :thumbsup:


Much thanks T.B. this is a GREAT addition. :thumb02:​


----------



## WarHERO

I agree Walker. Kansas just had one break out year. This year the whole state will be disappointed if any of them have high expectations. 

--------------------------------------------------------------


A point I want to cover is Georgia. They will have a decent year, BUT from what I have seen and read they seem to be overrated coming into this year. The SEC is the craziest among College Football so no team can easily say they will go undefeated in conference play. Moreno will have a great season at GA this year and will be likely up for the Heisman race. I just don't see this team finishing in the top ten when the season all boils down.

--------------------------------------------------------------


Oklahoma is a team that I think isn't getting looked at enough. Some people seem to say that they will just drop off of the scene when the season starts. I disagree. I don't know if I was the only one that watched the Big 12 conference championship, but that is when I realized how good of a team OK had ahead of them. Sam Bradford is AWESOME. Bradford led the nation in passing efficiency as a freshman with a rating of 176.5, which was a tie for the seventh-best single-season rating in history. He threw 36 touchdowns and only eight interceptions, and he completed 69.5 percent of his passes. All Bradford has to prove is that he received his vaccine for a sophomore slump.


I love football. And its right around the corner.


----------



## T.B.

I'm tellin' you...!

Maualuga (USC, LB) vs. Wells (Ohio State, RB) will be a classic gridiron matchup. The powerful RB against the DEVASTATINGLY CRUSHING linebacker....that shit is going to be NASTY!

I look forward to seeing how BO P. will do this season as well.


----------



## MLS

This should be an interesting year.


----------



## The Legend

Go Ducks!!!!!!!!!! Also the Trojans are going to make the Buckeyes their b!tches when they meet 9/13


----------



## WarHERO

Anyone need teaching to learn how to Call the Hogs?


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

The Legend said:


> Go Ducks!!!!!!!!!! Also the Trojans are going to make the Buckeyes their b!tches when they meet 9/13


My pick to win the Pac-10 is Oregon. They got loads of talent and their QB seems to be shored up since the bowl game.



WarHERO said:


> Anyone need teaching to learn how to Call the Hogs?


Yeah your coach.:thumb02: Did you see that press conference?


----------



## The Legend

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> My pick to win the Pac-10 is Oregon. They got loads of talent and their QB seems to be shored up since the bowl game.


I think we can do it especially with Sanchez going down but I want to see how Nate Costa does first and how he does coming off of his ACL injury(Costa didn't start the Sun Bowl for us, Justin Roper did) and our RB Jeremiah Johnson also is coming off a ACL injury. If he comes back 100% healthy I don't think we will lose as much as people think at RB because of Jonathan Stewart leaving for the NFL Draft, we didn't lose anything when Johnson came in for Stewart.


----------



## WarHERO

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Yeah your coach.:thumb02: Did you see that press conference?


DID I SEE IT? I was one of the happiest people watching it. I'm so glad we got rid of Nutt and got Bobby.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

The Legend said:


> I think we can do it especially with Sanchez going down but I want to see how Nate Costa does first and how he does coming off of his ACL injury(Costa didn't start the Sun Bowl for us, Justin Roper did) and our RB Jeremiah Johnson also is coming off a ACL injury. If he comes back 100% healthy I don't think we will lose as much as people think at RB because of Jonathan Stewart leaving for the NFL Draft, we didn't lose anything when Johnson came in for Stewart.


I was talking about the ability of your offensive coordinator to prepare a QB. You guys got some of the best speed and athleticism in the Pac 10 and your team is ready for another year like they had in Harrington's final season.



WarHERO said:


> DID I SEE IT? I was one of the happiest people watching it. I'm so glad we got rid of Nutt and got Bobby.


Why? Because you got an overrated coach or you got rid of a coach that made your program relevant?

Petrino is a joke...look at the state of Louisville football in just 3 years of him running that program and do I need to mention the Falcons? The guy is a dictator that runs his team like Hitler ran Nazi Germany. The end result will be the same with everything crumbling down around Petrino. You guys will be lucky to finish 5th in the SEC west this year.


----------



## Walker

> Team Record Pts Pvs





> 1. Georgia (22) 11-2 1,528 2
> 2. Ohio St. (21) 11-2 1,506 5
> 3. Southern Cal (12) 11-2 1,490 3
> 4. Oklahoma (4) 11-3 1,444 8
> 5. Florida (6) 9-4 1,415 13
> 6. Missouri 12-2 1,266 4
> 7. LSU 12-2 1,135 1
> 8. West Virginia 11-2 1,116 21
> 9. Clemson 9-4 1,105 6
> 10. Auburn 9-4 968 10
> 11. Texas 10-3 966 15
> 12. Texas Tech 9-4 786 22
> 13. Wisconsin 9-4 771 24
> 14. Kansas 12-1 707 7
> 15. Arizona St. 10-3 631
> 16 16. BYU 11-2 590 14
> 17. Virginia Tech 11-3 578 9
> 18. Tennessee 10-4 509 12
> 19. South Florida 9-4 496 --
> 20. Illinois 9-4 483 20
> 21. Oregon 9-4 366 23
> 22. Penn St. 9-4 293 --
> 23. Wake Forest 9-4 227 --
> 24. Alabama 7-6 89 --
> 25. Pittsburgh 5-7 85 --​
> Others receiving votes: South Carolina 84, Fresno St. 83, California 59, Utah 53, Cincinnati 44, Florida St. 41, Michigan 36, Boston College 32, Rutgers 32, Michigan St. 21, Boise St. 17, Arkansas 14, North Carolina 14, Connecticut 10, Tulsa 7, UCLA 6, Oregon St. 5, Mississippi St. 4, Virginia 4, Arizona 3, Nebraska 2, Notre Dame 2, Hawaii 1, Washington 1.​



Just putting this up for a little comparison but really except for a spot here or there for certain teams pretty much identical to the coaches poll. Most notables though(I may be off a couple of years but) Michigan- first time not ranked in the preseason AP poll in 22 years and Florida State in 25 years.​


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Walker said:


> Just putting this up for a little comparison but really except for a spot here or there for certain teams pretty much identical to the coaches poll. Most notables though(I may be off a couple of years but) Michigan- first time not ranked in the preseason AP poll in 22 years and Florida State in 25 years.​


Neither deserve it either. I gotta be honest, WVU may not have lived up to their rankings yet, but they still should be in the top 5. If they are going by past experience and always losing the games they should win (i.e. Pitt) then UGA should be nowhere near #1. Talk about a program that has underachieved. They got free reign recruiting in a state of over 9 million people and 2 division 1 schools. The other is an elite academic program too. They should have way more titles then they do. 

I think Michigan will be a huge disapppointment this year. No offensive line, unproven RB's and QB, young wideouts, a very unproven defense (that still gave up 40+ in their bowl loss), and that makes for a long year in Ann Arbor.

Ole Miss is going to be the surprise team in the SEC west. I think Jevan Snead is a good player and should be the starter at Texas. McCoy got the knod initially because of his big name (I heard from much of the press that Snead looked way better in practices). Probably what led to the transfer. And we all know Nutt can turn a program around.


----------



## Walker

I think UGA became the sexy pick after destroying Hawaii last year- though I don't think that was that big of an accomplishment. A lot of people wanted to make Hawaii out to be the Boise State(I'm still snickering over the OU game  in the Fiesta Bowl) of last year but I was confident they would be crushed by the Bulldogs. The SEC meatgrinder of a schedule plus just losing their starting left tackle preseason does not bode well for them.

Yup- no surprise on Michigan and FSU- I just like bringing up the history stuff. Rodriquez is in for a super tough first year and FSU is far from being the powerhouse they used to be.

It's funny with Snead here at Texas because after VY left we were going to go with less running and "zone read" plays and be more pro-style passing attack. That worked well for most of the year(2 years ago) but last year when we struggled offensively when switched back to more zone read with Jamaal blowing up late and even little Colt getting some nice long runs in. With more zone read- Snead probably would have been better suited. The rumors I heard was that once they named Colt the started Snead was not going to wait and see if he would get a shot and wanted to bolt immediately. Can't blame him and I wish him success at Ole' Miss. :thumbsup:​


----------



## Hett

On August 30th I'm going to attempt my first ever double header of Division I college football games. Hawaii at Florida @ 12:30pm in Gainesville, then Tennessee-Martin at USF @ 7:30pm. Gainesville to Tampa is about 90 minutes away...hopefully the UF game is a blowout so I can hit the road a little early.


----------



## The Legend

Walker said:


> *I think UGA became the sexy pick after destroying Hawaii last year- though I don't think that was that big of an accomplishment. A lot of people wanted to make Hawaii out to be the Boise State(I'm still snickering over the OU game  in the Fiesta Bowl) of last year but I was confident they would be crushed by the Bulldogs. The SEC meatgrinder of a schedule plus just losing their starting left tackle preseason does not bode well for them.*
> 
> Yup- no surprise on Michigan and FSU- I just like bringing up the history stuff. Rodriquez is in for a super tough first year and FSU is far from being the powerhouse they used to be.
> 
> It's funny with Snead here at Texas because after VY left we were going to go with less running and "zone read" plays and be more pro-style passing attack. That worked well for most of the year(2 years ago) but last year when we struggled offensively when switched back to more zone read with Jamaal blowing up late and even little Colt getting some nice long runs in. With more zone read- Snead probably would have been better suited. The rumors I heard was that once they named Colt the started Snead was not going to wait and see if he would get a shot and wanted to bolt immediately. Can't blame him and I wish him success at Ole' Miss. :thumbsup:​


I agree with you that beating Hawaii wasn't anything because I thought they were really overrated from what the media was saying and the Bulldogs proved it. This is a little off topic but now some people are starting to get crazy again about Colt Brennan because he has been doing good against third stringers in the pre-season for the Redskins.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

The thing that pissed me off about Hawaii is that Colt Brennan got so much attention yet Graham Harrell got none with way tougher competition and comparable (if not better) stats. 

UGA is going to have a very tough road. Their blocking issues get worse because their all-world FB Brendan Southerland will be out for most of the year too. 

I love where we are. #6 is great because almost everyone is picking someone else to win our conference and our division. I remember back in 2003 we were picked to finish in the same position. I can't wait to exceed the media's expectations.


----------



## bbjd7

I'm a Huge Michigan fan but I just want this season to be overwith. With either Nick Sheridan or Steven Threet starting at Quarterback the best we are going to do is a 8-4 type season if are defense (which is going to be damn good btw) carries us.

However I'm exicted to see some of these small freshman with crazy speed get some play. I mean idk If you guys know who Sam Mcguffie is but if you don't you need to learn. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4IJ17ODo_s

Also Terrance Robinson, Martivous Odoms (although he's a little banged up), and Michael Shaw are all so fast and dangerous that at least Michigan will be exicting on offense.

And on Defense watch out because with Donovan Warren (a guy in the Ty Law, Charles Woodson mold), and Bo (I can't spell his real name) Cissiko Michigan will have one of the best secondaries in 09-10 and if Warren stays for his senior year then 10-11 as well.


----------



## Walker

3 freakin' days until the first games of the season are played!!!!!​


:happy04:​


----------



## The Legend

F*ck my starting QB is out for 8-10 weeks, doesn't matter though my running game will carry us to the Pac-10 title.


----------



## bbjd7

At least you have/had a QB The Legend.

BTW WARHERO Have fun next year with Mallett. The guy is a immature prick from what my boy at UM was telling me. Supposedly all the guy did was sit around and get high and act like he was too good to do things while he was sucking on the field.

I mean Llyod Carr hated him. Carr was loved by every player and Carr couldn't stand the kid.


----------



## MLS

Tech opens up the season saturday against Eastern Washington.


----------



## The Legend

bbjd7 said:


> *At least you have/had a QB The Legend.*
> 
> BTW WARHERO Have fun next year with Mallett. The guy is a immature prick from what my boy at UM was telling me. Supposedly all the guy did was sit around and get high and act like he was too good to do things while he was sucking on the field.
> 
> I mean Llyod Carr hated him. Carr was loved by every player and Carr couldn't stand the kid.


Well our backup was the starting QB for the Sun Bowl last year when we won but he doesn't fit our offense and our next QB that does is a true freshman and you never know how that is going to work out.


----------



## bbjd7

Well One of Michigan's opitions at QB is a former walk-on who was 4th string last year. The other option is a freshman redshirt transfer who is a terrible fit for the new offense and never taken a snap in college.

And the worst part is no one got hurt these guys have been fighting for the job all spring.

So You want to trade QB situations?


----------



## The Legend

bbjd7 said:


> Well One of Michigan's opitions at QB is a former walk-on who was 4th string last year. The other option is a freshman redshirt transfer who is a terrible fit for the new offense and never taken a snap in college.
> 
> And the worst part is no one got hurt these guys have been fighting for the job all spring.
> 
> So You want to trade QB situations?


No, we are in a great situation compared to Michigan's you guys are in for a long year.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

The Legend said:


> Well our backup was the starting QB for the Sun Bowl last year when we won but he doesn't fit our offense and our next QB that does is a true freshman and you never know how that is going to work out.


Darron Thomas is a stud. He will be on the field by the end of the season. He was an LSU commit for a while, but our other commitments scared him off (namely Jordan Jefferson). He fits Chip Kelly's offense to a "T". You guys will be very dangerous if I am right about this guy because he is way ahead of Dennis Dixon was at this time and he might be more talented.


----------



## The Legend

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Darron Thomas is a stud. He will be on the field by the end of the season. He was an LSU commit for a while, but our other commitments scared him off (namely Jordan Jefferson). He fits Chip Kelly's offense to a "T". You guys will be very dangerous if I am right about this guy because he is way ahead of Dennis Dixon was at this time and he might be more talented.


They are going to use our other freshman QB Chris Harper if we have to, which I think you might see him in the UW game because Coach Bellotti said that he laughs everytime he hears you can't use two QB's in a game effectively.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

The Legend said:


> They are going to use our other freshman QB Chris Harper if we have to, which I think you might see him in the UW game because Coach Bellotti said that he laughs everytime he hears you can't use two QB's in a game effectively.


Really? How is Thomas doing up there? I heard of this Harper guy coming out, but nothign really since then. Whoever they use should probably do just fine. I mean Bellotti made Joey Harrington look like the next star, so he knows what he is doing. 

BTW, I thought Joey Harrington was the next big star too.


----------



## The Legend

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Really? How is Thomas doing up there? I heard of this Harper guy coming out, but nothign really since then. Whoever they use should probably do just fine. I mean Bellotti made Joey Harrington look like the next star, so he knows what he is doing.
> 
> BTW, I thought Joey Harrington was the next big star too.


I think they want to redshirt him


----------



## Walker

*IT STARTS TOMORROW!!!!!!*​ 
:thumb01::happy01::happy03::happy04::happy03: :happy01::thumb01:​


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

SEC kicked off the season in awesome fashion. Vandy beating the spread as the surprise underdog against Miami (OH) and South Carolina blowing out NC State. I hope their QB is okay. That guy was a gamer.

I hope the early kickoff doesn't wear on my Tigers tomorrow morning.


----------



## Walker

I was jonesing so hard last night that I actually watched most of the SMU-Rice game.​ 
But now..ice down the beers and fire up those grills boys and girls!!!!​ 

*IIIIIIIIT'S TIIIIIMMMEEE!!!!!*​ 
:happy04:​


----------



## The Legend

You guys are lucky I have to wait until 7 pm pacific time(I don't know what time zone you guys live in) to watch my team, you guys don't have to wait as long!!!!! Oh yeah my upset of the day is Utah over Michigan(sorry bbjd7)


----------



## Tripod87

Going to the UT game tonight! Playing a nobody team but as seen last year anything can happen! Still can't wait to see my horns tear up the season hopefully and surprise some people.

HOOK 'EM


----------



## MLS

Walker said:


> I was jonesing so hard last night that I actually watched most of the SMU-Rice game.


My friend played in that game for Rice, he had a 55 yard interception for a td and recovered a fumble.

Well gentleman, I'm off to tailgate and then go to the game.


----------



## bbjd7

The Legend said:


> Oh yeah my upset of the day is Utah over Michigan(sorry bbjd7)


It's fine man I'm just praying our defense shuts Utah down like they should since they are fantastic. And then Hopefully are QB can get the ball to our playmakers and hopefully the 4 freshmen step up.

Watch out for Matruvious(sp)Odoms, Michael Shaw, Darryl Stonum, and of course Sam Mcguffie these guys are all crazy little playmakers.


----------



## Walker

Tough loss bbjd7(BTW I do really like Michigan and am a fan of theirs:thumbsup- Utah's offense was absolutely shredding the Wolverines' D in the first half. I didn't think that would happen- but they had a great comeback.​ 
Texas A&M LOST!!!!!! To Arkansas State- HAR HAR HAR HAR hee hee ho ho!!! :happy02:
Mike Sherman could not have had a worst start to his career there. I feel sorry for all the farm animals that bore the brunt of the Aggies anger last night.​ 
My Longhorns looked impressive in their preseason game. Colt McCoy looked like a prime stud and it was smooth sailing for an opener.:thumb02:​ 
Wow- seriously Clemson? I'm not totally shocked that they lost but they looked absolutely terrible- great job by Saban but Tommy Bowden is a horrible big game coach. Bama's young recruits looked good.​ 
Mizzou and Illinios played a great game of Tecmo Bowl last night.​ 
Beany Wells going down- I feel bad for the kid but not OSU.​ 
East Carolina- :thumbsup:​ 
The "Stache"(Dave Wannstedt) still sucks as a coach.​ 
And there's more games on today- YIIPPPEEE!!!​


----------



## bbjd7

I never realized how bad it was not to have a QB. Now I know.

Our defense was horrible in the first half but in the 2nd half it was top notch. Utah's first three drives in the 2nd half started in Michigan side of the field and the defense gave up 3 points.

Even though we lost by 2 the offense was horrible. No one is going to respect the QB's we have undercenter so we can't run. Threet has an arm but too much at times of it he overthrew a wide open reciever on the 4th down thta decided the game.

Sheridan is horrible. Plain and Simple the guy isn't good.

Utah is a good team with a good defense so hopefully we can get the offense rolling against Miami of Ohio and then give Norte Dame the butt whipping they deserve for having a loud mouth whale as a coach.

I'm thinking that this is a 7-5 year. We have 2 winnable games up ahead but after that the schedule gets a little rough. Then however Michigan should get 3 or 4 wins before they play those assholes at OSU.


----------



## MLS

It wasn't pretty (18 penalties for 170 yards, 1 int and 1 lost fumble on a punt return, missed field goal and extra point) but Tech got the job done (still put up 639 yards of offense) and Crabtree didn't even have a great statistical game. Morris and Lewis both had more recieving yards then him 164 yards & 163 yards.

Oh and Leach decided to run 25 times.


----------



## Hett

Went to UF and USF games yesterday. Pretty tired today, the Florida game was deadly hot and the USF game was rainy all the way until kickoff.


----------



## Walker

Damn Hett that's a long day- but badass for football watching. :thumbsup:​ 
I didn't get to go to our home-opener though I'm going to our next home game vs. Arkansas.​ 
BTW- the ribs I grilled yesterday were some of my best ever. :thumb02:​ 
Leach "ran" 25 times. ​


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

As an SEC lover and Big 10 hater, I had a great day yesterday. Looks like my prediction of Michigan struggling to go .500 is not as unlikely as some thought. 

Illinois surprised me with their passing game, but Mizzou's secondary could not turn their hips and run with those receivers at all. That would have made me just keep going deep on them and running cross in's to turn them around. The stache may be a bad gameday coach, but Zooker ain't far behind (especially when it comes to offense).

LSU impressed, but I am still a little worried about the QB spot. Dickson dropped too many passes (he is supposed to be the goto Tight End). 

Oregon looked less like I thought they would. 

I expect Tennessee to embarrass UCLA on Monday. UCLA's season appears to be doomed before it even gets started. 

The media is making too much of a big deal about USC beating a very bad Virginia team. So what if it was an away game, it was Virginia (more people show up to Lacrosse matches) and they lost any talent they had last year to the draft. 

Bama surprised me by shutting down that running tandem in Clemson, Bowden solidified his terribleness as a gameday coach. No adjustments were made at all.

I picked Ark. State and La Tech to cover the spreads, but was blown away with the wins. Pitt didn't live up to the surprising top 25 ranking (go figure). ECU beat Va. Tech for the 5th time, can we stop calling htat an upset and start calling it a dumb move by the AD to keep scheduling a team that becomes a lose-lose situation for them. I mean if they beat them, so what, no style points there.


----------



## MLS

Walker said:


> Leach "ran" 25 times.


We were a little dumbfounded at one point because they ran the ball on 3 consecutive plays, that just doesn't happen.

Colt had a good game as well, I didn't get to see the game but he seemed to manage the game real well and had a good day running.

Did you get as much enjoyment out of A&M losing as I did? :thumb02:


----------



## Walker

MLS said:


> We were a little dumbfounded at one point because they ran the ball on 3 consecutive plays, that just doesn't happen.
> 
> Colt had a good game as well, I didn't get to see the game but he seemed to manage the game real well and had a good day running.
> 
> Did you get as much enjoyment out of A&M losing as I did? :thumb02:


First part- WOW! I'm as shocked as you.

2nd- Colt really looks in command of the offense- much better than when he was pressing last year.

3rd- YEEEESSSS!!! :thumb02: :happy03:I didn't even know about until this morning.

ZZ- I really didn't get to see much of LSU's game, I worked out early so I could catch most of the later games and it was on then so I only saw bits and pieces.

The "stache" just makes me giggle watching him try and coach- he's still just living off being an assistant coach during Dallas' glory years.

Zook can recruit with the best of them and as a coach he can recruit with the best of them. :thumb02:

No love for the new "ORANGE POWER" flag at UVA?  Why on earth would you unveil your new slogan against USC?!?!?! The Wahoos are much better at lacrosse.​


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Walker said:


> First part- WOW! I'm as shocked as you.​
> 2nd- Colt really looks in command of the offense- much better than when he was pressing last year.​
> 3rd- YEEEESSSS!!! :thumb02: :happy03:I didn't even know about until this morning.​
> ZZ- I really didn't get to see much of LSU's game, I worked out early so I could catch most of the later games and it was on then so I only saw bits and pieces.​
> The "stache" just makes me giggle watching him try and coach- he's still just living off being an assistant coach during Dallas' glory years.​
> Zook can recruit with the best of them and as a coach he can recruit with the best of them. :thumb02:​
> 
> No love for the new "ORANGE POWER" flag at UVA?  Why on earth would you unveil your new slogan against USC?!?!?! The Wahoos are much better at lacrosse.​


We looked great, post game quote I would like to highlight.

"They're so athletic. It just wore on us," Appalachian State coach Jerry Moore said. "They didn't play like Michigan. They played like LSU."


That speaks volumes right there. One thing the announcers kept saying about our d-line that I thought was pretty cool, was he kept relating our d-line to the storm troopers from Star Wars because they all look and play the exact same, just keep on coming too.


----------



## Hett

Walker said:


> Damn Hett that's a long day- but badass for football watching. :thumbsup:


I got a little taste of what Heaven will be like...minus the 5am wakeup, 6 hours of driving, 100 degree heat and rain. But it was totally worth it.


----------



## Tripod87

Man I missed UT football games. But we handed Florida Atlantic a new one easily. Like we say, "Give 'em hell, give 'em hell, make 'em eat sh*t!"

But Colt impressed me, although he needs to work on passing while scrambling. Lots of open receivers that he could have hit 1 second earlier but didn't. Overall, great job though. As of right now, I'm VERY nervous about our game with Tech. Our secondary looked absolutely awful yesterday. The stats may not refelct it, but you can see everything there when you're at the game. Our safeties are too young and left so many holes open in the middle of the field. Hopefully as the season goes on, they will improve.


----------



## Hett

What a weekend for non-BCS schools.

East Carolina, Bowling Green, Utah, Fresno State, Louisiana Tech and Arkansas St all beat BCS schools.

How bad is the ACC?


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

I gave UCLA no chance to win last night. Their defense really impressed me. Not sure how you can intercept it 4 times and not get more then 14 points. I thought Crompton was going to be ready to play. He looked great against LSU and the other teams the couple of times that he has played.


----------



## MLS

Who is your team playing this weekend?

Tech is playing Nevada who is another team Tech is playing with a new defensive coordinator. Hopefully they don't do what Eastern Washington did and drop 9 men back into coverage on some plays.


----------



## Walker

Texas is playing UTEP on the road. Before the season I thought this might be a tough "trap" game for UT but UTEP is coming off a loss to Buffalo- and no not the Bills. So it's not looking as tough though the game sold out well before the season and the people in El Paso are super stoked to see Texas come down there for, I believe, the first time ever.

The game time is late though 9:15pm so I'm pretty sure I'll be heading to a sports bar and hopefully get a good seat between two TVs so I can watch the game and UFC 88 at the same time. My head will be looking like a booble-head doll that night.​


----------



## AK-Bronco

Six pages of solid college football discussion and no "Luckeye" comments. BEST THREAD EVER!!!


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

AK-Bronco said:


> Six pages of solid college football discussion and no "Luckeye" comments. BEST THREAD EVER!!!


The OSUck Luckeyes from the MAC10 are not welcome here. And neither are their fans. Not until they admit they had no business being in last year's title game and concede to the SEC being their "daddy".

LSU postponed their game with Troy until Nov. 15th. We could have really used the QB reps against what was supposed to be our best competition before the Auburn game. Now we play North Texas and I think we have beaten them by a combined score of 155-10 the last 3 times we have played. So, I am not thrilled about that, but I am happy that Auburn's offense looked pretty close to awful and they might be in for an upset against Southern Miss if they do that again.


----------



## Steph05050

im so upset the troy lsu was postponed....sucks


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Steph05050 said:


> im so upset the troy lsu was postponed....sucks


Why is that?


----------



## Steph05050

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Why is that?


because i was excited about this game troy is my school...im glad each year they r getting to play against the best teams...and yeah its still gonna happen i was just ready for it now u know....whats ur score prediction on this game ZZ


----------



## bbjd7

Michigan has got Miami of Ohio this weekend and unlike Utah losing to Miami isn't an opition.

Rich Rod will hopefully know wat his offense has now and the defense shuold play like they did in the second half agaisnt Utah.

This should be a nice 28-10 type win.

And also ZZ if the Big Ten is so bad why has the SEC split it's bowl games with them 3-3 over the last 2 years. And they aren't small bowl games Two National Championships obviously went to the SEC. But the Outback and the Capital One bowls The Big Ten has gone 3-1.

Ohio State has never been good against the SEC but teams like Michigan have actually done very well.


----------



## The Legend

MLS said:


> *Who is your team playing this weekend?*
> 
> Tech is playing Nevada who is another team Tech is playing with a new defensive coordinator. Hopefully they don't do what Eastern Washington did and drop 9 men back into coverage on some plays.


My Ducks are playing Utah State. This is probably just going to be a game where the surprise Heisman contender Jeremiah Johnson pads his stats because we could play all our backups and still blow them out.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Steph05050 said:


> because i was excited about this game troy is my school...im glad each year they r getting to play against the best teams...and yeah its still gonna happen i was just ready for it now u know....whats ur score prediction on this game ZZ


Now that it is November, I really don't think it will be close. I was thinking it might be 28-17 LSU before though because Troy plays big teams tough for at least 3 quarters. 

Now, probably closer to 34-10 or something like that, but it is also a good hting for Troy trying to work out hte kinks in the new offense. We got a lot of time to see how each team develops now.

The thing that scares me about this is the last time we postponed a game this long it affected our play in the SEC championship game because we played for 12 straight weeks (tough in any conference, but the in the SEC that is especially tough). So, if we are fortunate enough to make it to that game, I hope we are negatively affected by the lack of an off week.



bbjd7 said:


> Michigan has got Miami of Ohio this weekend and unlike Utah losing to Miami isn't an opition.
> 
> Rich Rod will hopefully know wat his offense has now and the defense shuold play like they did in the second half agaisnt Utah.
> 
> This should be a nice 28-10 type win.
> 
> And also ZZ if the Big Ten is so bad why has the SEC split it's bowl games with them 3-3 over the last 2 years. And they aren't small bowl games Two National Championships obviously went to the SEC. But the Outback and the Capital One bowls The Big Ten has gone 3-1.
> 
> Ohio State has never been good against the SEC but teams like Michigan have actually done very well.


Odd to see the Michigan fan come to the defense of the OSUckeyes.

But don't get ahead of yourself, Miami (OH) was a favorite in their opener because they got a good squad. You guys need this win, I agree, but it ain't a sure thing.

Not real sure where you got hte idea I was insulting your conference. I am not turning this thread into an SEC vs. Big 10 thread (maybe the MAC 10 comment). But let's face facts. Your champ got stomped the last three times it went against the SEC champ. Stomped being the operative word. LSU took part in two of htose stompings. Michigan and Penn State are about the only teams with good success against SEC competition in bowl games. I agree there. But there aren't other teams like Michigan at all. There is Michigan and there is other teams. However, that gap has been closing rather quickly.


----------



## Steph05050

yeah i guess it has its goods and bads....i of course want troy to win but im sure lsu will pull out a win against us...but u never know...we did lose some good players last year


----------



## Hett

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Odd to see the Michigan fan come to the defense of the OSUckeyes.


Gotta defend your conference...I defend LSU 99% of the time when they _aren't_ playing UF.

Let's see...

Florida is reviving their instate rivalry with the University of Miami. Too bad Miami is a fledgling program, or this game would be easily the game of the week.

USF plays their biggest rivals this week in Orlando against UCF. USF owns this young rivalry 3-0.

Overall, it's a pretty great day of football in Florida for the fans.


----------



## bbjd7

Yea Hett hit it on the head I gotta defend my conference man and calling it the MAC 10 is a cheap shot.

OSU can't beat the SEC. They just can't. But while the SEC is a better conference ATM then the Big Ten it's crazy to act like that's something that is set in stone.

ATM the SEC is paying head coaches way more money then the Big Ten I mean Rich Rod and Tressell are really the only ones who are making the kind of money SEC guys are seeing.

Also the Big Ten schools have higher academic requirments which obviously hurt them since Alabama can take 31 guys a lot of them being questionable and find a way to get a 25 man class out of it. Something a lot Big 10 schools can't.

Miami of Ohio isn't a top mid major this year Michigan should be fine as long as their defense plays to the level they did in the 2nd half.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

bbjd7 said:


> Yea Hett hit it on the head I gotta defend my conference man and calling it the MAC 10 is a cheap shot.
> 
> OSU can't beat the SEC. They just can't. But while the SEC is a better conference ATM then the Big Ten it's crazy to act like that's something that is set in stone.
> 
> ATM the SEC is paying head coaches way more money then the Big Ten I mean Rich Rod and Tressell are really the only ones who are making the kind of money SEC guys are seeing.
> 
> Also the Big Ten schools have higher academic requirments which obviously hurt them since Alabama can take 31 guys a lot of them being questionable and find a way to get a 25 man class out of it. Something a lot Big 10 schools can't.
> 
> Miami of Ohio isn't a top mid major this year Michigan should be fine as long as their defense plays to the level they did in the 2nd half.


I agree with the academic standards but UF and Vandy are two of the best schools in the country. LSU is slowly becoming very important, especially in Petroleum, medical, engineering, and veterinary important.

But I can't argue with your academic standards. UM and Northwestern are awesome schools (I wanted to go to Northwestern or Mizzou for journalism). 

But the SEC is the best conference right now. We are enjoying our time on top of the heap. I have a feeling that we are about to become the #1 enemy to all other fans (if we aren't already) with the contract between us and ESPN. Everyone knows this is cyclical and we haven't had any big probabtion issues lately. We are really playing well in the big games and that goes far in the publicity realm. 

BTW, I figured you were just supporting your conference. It still is weird to see a UM fan protect OSU. 

I was just having fun with the MAC 10 comments. 

The salaries are just a product of our focus on football over other sports. I mean most endowments in other conferences put ours to shame and UM has one of the largest in the country. twice as high as USC and about $2 billion more then Notre Dame. Also, you guys focus on lacrosse, hockey, wrestling, and other sports we do not even have in the SEC (that takes a lot of money too). Our expenses are not nearly as great and we can focus on football more.


----------



## bbjd7

No doubt about the money I'm just saying that the football programs in the SEC have better coaches ATM then the majority of the Big Ten.

No doubt some of the schools in the SEC are tough especially Vandy but as you said they aren't at the level of some of the Big Ten schools.

And yea the SEC is good right now however they are getting a little overrated atm as well.

No doubt that LSU, Florida, and Georgia are great. Auburn is ok but kinda overrated and the rest of the SEC is solid but Tennesee, Alabama, and the other teams I didn't mention are pretty overrated as well.

I mean the Big 12 isn't far behind the SEC this year. Mizzou, Oklahoma, and Texas are all pretty damn good. And they have some depth as well.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

bbjd7 said:


> No doubt about the money I'm just saying that the football programs in the SEC have better coaches ATM then the majority of the Big Ten.
> 
> No doubt some of the schools in the SEC are tough especially Vandy but as you said they aren't at the level of some of the Big Ten schools.
> 
> And yea the SEC is good right now however they are getting a little overrated atm as well.
> 
> No doubt that LSU, Florida, and Georgia are great. Auburn is ok but kinda overrated and the rest of the SEC is solid but Tennesee, Alabama, and the other teams I didn't mention are pretty overrated as well.
> 
> I mean the Big 12 isn't far behind the SEC this year. Mizzou, Oklahoma, and Texas are all pretty damn good. And they have some depth as well.


I don't know. the Big 12 is good and all, but they are relying on QB play at every school. They got the personnel to do that, but any of them have a bad game and I am not sure that any have the defense or running game to bail them out. I know Mizzou doesn't. Illinois hasn't passed for that many yards or TD's since god knows when. 

I don't think they are overrated. But it may not be as clear cut as some in the media make it out to be. 

The problem with the SEC this year is the QB play. The only ones with proven starters are UGA, Bama, and UF. LSU has all the pieces necessary to dominate except a tough schedule and an unproven QB. Auburn has the same except their schedule is favorable.


----------



## bbjd7

Well to be honest I don't think any of these teams are close to as good as USC.

I mean Sanchez is a talented QB, Mcknight is the most athletic back in the nation, They have talented recivers, and their defense is amazing as always.

Their only question mark is their line and it's not bad at all it's just not amazing like everything else.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

bbjd7 said:


> Well to be honest I don't think any of these teams are close to as good as USC.
> 
> I mean Sanchez is a talented QB, Mcknight is the most athletic back in the nation, They have talented recivers, and their defense is amazing as always.
> 
> Their only question mark is their line and it's not bad at all it's just not amazing like everything else.


You are joking right...UF, UGA, and LSU would play USC and win more games then they lost. I would also be willing to bet that OU and Mizzou would do pretty well. 

Don't drink that USC Kool Aid unless you drink the SEC flavor as well.


----------



## bbjd7

No I think USC is better than everyone in College Football this year.

They have the best defenses in football every year.

And with John David Booty gone I think he was holding them back they are IMO the best team.

Sanchez is an amazing talent, Mcknight is Reggie Bush all over again, and the recievers are good Ronald Johnson who is from Michigan and went to USC is a monster.

USC is winning the national title this year the have a tough schedule because they are the one team in the nation who really schedules. But I think they will survive it and beat whoever they face in the the BCS title game.

If LSU had a drama free Perulioux(sp) then maybe they would be better then USC but w.o the big time playmaking QB I don't see them being able to score much on USC.


----------



## Soleks

God this pisses me off so much. I'm watching South Carolina play Vandy yet the commentators find time to suck USC balls. Its not like they school everyone, they beat Virginia. It just gets me really mad.


----------



## AK-Bronco

Hett said:


> Gotta defend your conference...I defend LSU 99% of the time when they _aren't_ playing UF.
> 
> Let's see...
> 
> Florida is reviving their instate rivalry with the University of Miami. Too bad Miami is a fledgling program, or this game would be easily the game of the week.
> 
> USF plays their biggest rivals this week in Orlando against UCF. USF owns this young rivalry 3-0.
> 
> Overall, it's a pretty great day of football in Florida for the fans.


I'm hoping for a blowout early so I can catch all the fights. Up in the last fronter the cable and dish systems are circa 1995 so I catch very few gators games. 

As far as instate rivalries go I'll stick with FSU. Both on and off the field.


----------



## Walker

Har har har...the Ole' Ball Coach loses to Vandy for the second time in a row...:happy02:​


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

bbjd7 said:


> No I think USC is better than everyone in College Football this year.
> 
> They have the best defenses in football every year.
> 
> And with John David Booty gone I think he was holding them back they are IMO the best team.
> 
> Sanchez is an amazing talent, Mcknight is Reggie Bush all over again, and the recievers are good Ronald Johnson who is from Michigan and went to USC is a monster.
> 
> USC is winning the national title this year the have a tough schedule because they are the one team in the nation who really schedules. But I think they will survive it and beat whoever they face in the the BCS title game.
> 
> If LSU had a drama free Perulioux(sp) then maybe they would be better then USC but w.o the big time playmaking QB I don't see them being able to score much on USC.


LSU doesn't need a drama free Perilloux to be up at the top. We just need better play out of our special teams. Our QB's will grow up quick enough.

As for the comment about JD Booty holding them back, how do you presume to know more about the QB play then the coaches that see it everyday? Booty wsa the most accurate passer in the conference last year.

If you want to sig bet on the USC winning the title thing, I will be here. Especially if an SEC teams makes it to the game. Their defense is just like 50% of the teams in the SEC. I would put UF or UGA against them next week and see a double digit win for either of them regardless of location of game. 

I see you bought the McKnight hype also. He had one good game last year. It was against Illinois also. A team that just gave up 52 to Mizzou. A team that ranked like 30th nationally against the run last year. Giving up over 120 ypg. McKnight has never carried the load at any level not even high school. He is no Reggie Bush. Bush was an amazing college talent and we won't see another like him for a while. Right now there are tons more running backs that are ahead of him. Percy Harvin (WR/RB), Knowshon Moreno, Beanie Wells, DeMarco Murray, Noel Devine, etc. Even Trindon Holliday gained more All-Purpose yards then he did last year. And he rarely sees the field. 

The difference between USC's defense and some other teams is publicity. LSU has had a statistically better defense every one of the last 5 years. Last year's team wasn't an exception either even though they gave up a ton towards the end of the season. 




Walker said:


> Har har har...the Ole' Ball Coach loses to Vandy for the second time in a row...:happy02:​


I wonder if this does anything to his ego. It is karma at its finest.


----------



## MalkyBoy

Dudes I like American Football and I follow the Colts in the NFL, Peyton Manning FTW etc. 

But I know hee haw about college football but right now im watching Vanderbilt vs South Carolina.

Vandy seem like a decent team and they have a cool strip and a speedy offence and are from Nashville so I may as well start following them.

Can someone fill me in the basics on how college football is set up for example the NFl is split into various sections with 4 teams in each but im guessing there are far more college teams than NFL teams.

Oh and any information on Vandy would be nice


----------



## bbjd7

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> LSU doesn't need a drama free Perilloux to be up at the top. We just need better play out of our special teams. Our QB's will grow up quick enough.
> 
> As for the comment about JD Booty holding them back, how do you presume to know more about the QB play then the coaches that see it everyday? Booty wsa the most accurate passer in the conference last year.
> 
> If you want to sig bet on the USC winning the title thing, I will be here. Especially if an SEC teams makes it to the game. Their defense is just like 50% of the teams in the SEC. I would put UF or UGA against them next week and see a double digit win for either of them regardless of location of game.
> 
> I see you bought the McKnight hype also. He had one good game last year. It was against Illinois also. A team that just gave up 52 to Mizzou. A team that ranked like 30th nationally against the run last year. Giving up over 120 ypg. McKnight has never carried the load at any level not even high school. He is no Reggie Bush. Bush was an amazing college talent and we won't see another like him for a while. Right now there are tons more running backs that are ahead of him. Percy Harvin (WR/RB), Knowshon Moreno, Beanie Wells, DeMarco Murray, Noel Devine, etc. Even Trindon Holliday gained more All-Purpose yards then he did last year. And he rarely sees the field.
> 
> The difference between USC's defense and some other teams is publicity. LSU has had a statistically better defense every one of the last 5 years. Last year's team wasn't an exception either even though they gave up a ton towards the end of the season.


LSU will be a top 10 team IMO but without a QB to carry the team late in games and put late scores on the board I don't think they will be in the national title hunt. Maybe next year you will have a QB for a national title run but not right now.

SEC teams defense rank so highly because they play 3 games a year against 1 AA level schools to which they give up like 50 yards total. USC plays all D-1 level opponents which hurts their defensive stats.

I don't but I do think Booty was a problem for USC. He was prone to making mistakes that cost USC games. USC with Booty at QB lost a lot of games they shouldn't have.

I will sig bet you before the national title game when USC is getting ready to play UGA or UF most likely. Mcknight is an athletic monster he didn't get a huge workload his freshmen year mostly becaue USC has a ton of talented RB's but if you watch Mcknight run and don't see a special player I don't know what you are seeing. Also I didn't say guys like Moreno and Wells aren't better then Mcknight ATM I said Joe is the most athletic RB in the nation.


----------



## MLS

Yay, Graham Harrell won the AT&T ESPN All American Player of the Week and they announced it during the Vandy/SC game but then they kind of shit on Tech but oh well.


----------



## Hett

MalkyBoy said:


> Dudes I like American Football and I follow the Colts in the NFL, Peyton Manning FTW etc.
> 
> But I know hee haw about college football but right now im watching Vanderbilt vs South Carolina.
> 
> Vandy seem like a decent team and they have a cool strip and a speedy offence and are from Nashville so I may as well start following them.
> 
> Can someone fill me in the basics on how college football is set up for example the NFl is split into various sections with 4 teams in each but im guessing there are far more college teams than NFL teams.
> 
> Oh and any information on Vandy would be nice


There are vary levels of competition in College Football, but for your info, we'll only talk about Division I (which is now known as the Football Bowl Subdivision). I think there are about 120 teams in this division, the best being divided into 6 geographical conferences and compromising of about 65 teams.

The top 6 conferences are the
ACC
Big East
SEC
Big 10
Big 12
PAC 10

Vanderbilt is apart of the SEC, which is _generally_ considered the toughest conference. They are probably considered at the bottom of the conference because they aren't known as much for sports as they are known for their academics. They are the smallest and only private school in the SEC.

There is just too much to tell you though about college football, I recommend you go on wikipedia.


----------



## Hett

AK-Bronco said:


> I'm hoping for a blowout early so I can catch all the fights. Up in the last fronter the cable and dish systems are circa 1995 so I catch very few gators games.
> 
> As far as instate rivalries go I'll stick with FSU. Both on and off the field.


I agree, UF/FSU is the biggest rivalry in the state. Miami and UF just don't play enough anymore. It's a big rivalry for the players though because both schools usually recruit the same people and a lot of the players know each other. FSU/Miami is losing some of it's luster as both schools are down trending.


----------



## bbjd7

Yea to be honest Hett for a couple years there I would say Miami vs FSU was a bigger rivalry than FSU vs UF but now with Miami and FSU both sucking all the rivalries in Florida are somewhat lackluster. However FSU vs UF is still a pretty good rivalry.


----------



## MLS

Just wanted to show ya'll this.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

bbjd7 said:


> LSU will be a top 10 team IMO but without a QB to carry the team late in games and put late scores on the board I don't think they will be in the national title hunt. Maybe next year you will have a QB for a national title run but not right now.
> 
> SEC teams defense rank so highly because they play 3 games a year against 1 AA level schools to which they give up like 50 yards total. USC plays all D-1 level opponents which hurts their defensive stats.
> 
> I don't but I do think Booty was a problem for USC. He was prone to making mistakes that cost USC games. USC with Booty at QB lost a lot of games they shouldn't have.
> 
> I will sig bet you before the national title game when USC is getting ready to play UGA or UF most likely. Mcknight is an athletic monster he didn't get a huge workload his freshmen year mostly becaue USC has a ton of talented RB's but if you watch Mcknight run and don't see a special player I don't know what you are seeing. Also I didn't say guys like Moreno and Wells aren't better then Mcknight ATM I said Joe is the most athletic RB in the nation.


We are the opposite of Michigan...when we have a solid QB (i.e Davey, Russell, Hodson) we have not lived up to expectations. In 2003, Mauck was our QB (a relative nobody), in 2007 it was Flynn (a guy that never won the job in the 4 years he was there prior to that). We don't depend on big plays from our QB, we depend on him not allowing the defense to make big plays. That is LSU football.

Booty's interception numbers were similar to Leinart's and Palmer's. I think you are short changing him a bit here. I am not saying Booty was a great QB, but if Sanchex was better, Booty would have not been on the field. 

The SEC plays the same level of competition as everyone else. USC schedules tougher opponents then most of America as a whole (on paper), but those teams they play aren;t always as good as the names suggest. Auburn 2002 and 2003 lost a combined 10 games. Arkansas 2005 and 2006 lost a combined 8 games. Nebraska in 2005 and 2006 lost a combined 12 games. Notre Dame (do I really need to go there?). Then the conference schedule that everyone else plays too.

I see flashes of a special player. Saw it on the high school film of him, but he is nowhere near Reggie Bush at this time. Reggie was like Barry Sanders at the college level. He made people look stupid every week. He made like one mistake after his freshman year and it happened to be in the final game of his college career. I know Walker loved that play too.

Sorry for the double but you guys just aren't talking enough.

Upset picks today: Ole Miss over Wake Forest and Oregon State over an overanked Penn State team. OSU is famous for playing bad in September though. Michigan better wathc out too. Miiami (OH) is not a bad team. I think the Wolverines can pull it off though.


----------



## bbjd7

Without some great passes from Flynn last year you guys wouldn't have been near the national title game. I highly doubt Hatch will be able to make a game winning touchdown throw on the last play of the game like Flynn did.

I'm talking about big play interceptions. In big games Booty always came up short. Now last year Sanchez wasn't that great you could see it in his games but Sanchez is a great talent and he looked fantastic against UVA.

Playing in the SEC is tough but their stats get padded by the weak non conference schedule. I think App St is a solid D-1 level team but honestly you can't say that it's not easier to get great stats when playing App St, North Texas, Troy, and Tulane then it is for USC who is playing UVA, Ohio State, and Norte Dame.

Well we will certainly see how good Mcknight is this year. He obviously isn't going to be a workhorse since USC has about 5 blue chip running backs but he is so explosive the only guy I think of when I see him run is Reggie.


----------



## Hett

ESPN Gameday is in Gainesville...I wish I was still there.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Our best game in 2006 was against Notre Dame in the Sugar bowl. And UVA is a terrible team this year. We faired pretty well against OSU last year too. The only stat they put up that was impressive was their rushing yardage. 

Obviously our non-conference this year is a bad comparison, but we don't play that all the time and the only reason we didn't open with a BCS opponent is because Texas Tech and Texas A&M were both scared. Mike Leach had an emphatic no as his answer if I remember correctly. i read that on tigerbait.com.


----------



## bbjd7

Not trying to say LSU is scared or anything. All I'm saying is that they are going to be able to shut down their non conference opponents offense easier then USC because of the level of competition. And say what you want about the SEC being better then the PAC 10 which they are. Pac 10 offense are as good as any conference in the nation.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

bbjd7 said:


> Not trying to say LSU is scared or anything. All I'm saying is that they are going to be able to shut down their non conference opponents offense easier then USC because of the level of competition. And say what you want about the SEC being better then the PAC 10 which they are. Pac 10 offense are as good as any conference in the nation.


I agree...I think the Pac-10 is a legit conference. They have a great ability to take advantage of their home-field like no other conference out there. 

Of course I agree about the schedule this year being tougher for USC, but outside of OSU it really isn't that bad. And the rivalry game between Notre Dame is just one of those games I look past and group into the conference schedule now that it is a yearly match-up. I didn't take anything you said about LSU's schedule being weak (though it is this year), but we tried for a lot of teams. Nobody wanted to set up a home-home series with us (includiing USC from a couple of quotes from Verge Ausberry, associate AD and in charge of scheduling football).

My comment about other schools being scared was just smacktalk, I understand there are tons of variables to take into consideration when scheduling games.


----------



## bbjd7

I'm sure LSU is trying to pick up a tough non conference game. And I'm sure not a lot of people want to play them.

I'm sure there is more to USC not playing a home and home though.

All I'm saying is that when looking at college football stats certain things have to be thought about and non conference schedules are one of them.


----------



## Walker

Back in the day LSU and Texas A&M played every year for awhile. Anyone remember the "Hurricane Bowl"?​ 
Their early season game was pushed back due to a huricane and A&M wasn't going to a bowl that year(I believe because of Cheatin' Jackie Sherrill) so they dubbed it the "Hurricane Bowl".​ 
Wake's a decent team and I'm excited to see Snead at Ole Miss so that's one I'll watch today. Will be watching Michigan and it probably won't be perfect but I believe they will get Rodriquez his first win there. Man the fans are already all over his ass after the Utah loss.​ 
I gots to wait until 9:15 for the Texas game so my head will be a like a booble head doll bouncing back and forth between the game and UFC 88. I really hope Texas blows them out early and since I'm DVRing both I'll watch the UT game fully after the fights.​ 

Here's my favorite Texas Tech vid:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFxwOLbImcU

:thumb02:

Crabtree is a freaking beast though and that bell will be rung hard and rung often.​


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Crabtree is a beast and by far the best colle WR since Randy Moss. (I know they are completely different)

Yeah I remember the Hurricane Bowl. I was also suprised as hell when Sherrill got hired at MSU...now Croom is cathcing flak for cleaning up that mess. Damn Sherrill is a terrible coach. He even sucks at cheating. I also remember when we used to play A&M, but that was when they were relevant and we weren't nearly as good as we are now.

Anyone think La tech can pull off another upset this week against Kansas?


----------



## Hett

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Anyone think La tech can pull off another upset this week against Kansas?


I hope not because Kansas is coming to Tampa next week to play USF on Friday night.


----------



## Walker

I didn't get to see any highlights from Kansas' first game- but they had better win this one if they want to have enough wins for their second straight bowl this year. That win probably probably got Mangino to put down his third helping of ice cream and get more tape on La Tech.

I really like Mangino as a coach but the dude looks like a walking tent on the sidelines and I'm seriously afraid he could have a heart attack during a game. He needs to lose some weight just for his health.​


----------



## bbjd7

Good win for Michigan. They defiantly have talent at the skill positions they just need a QB. Threet overthrows a lot of guys and Sheridan is a terrible QB.

However their defense is great has given up 3 field goals in the last 6 quarters and have been given a lot of short fields and short rests.

Sam Mcguffie looked great. This kid is fast and hard to wrap up he's going to be something special.


----------



## MLS

I really hope Notre Dame loses to SDSU.


----------



## bbjd7

I hate Notre Dame so much. Honestly when Michigan loses a OSU or Notre Dame loss are the only things that make me feel better.

Man something about Norte Dame just drives me absolutly crazy.

They look pretty horrible against a really bad San Diego State team.


----------



## Walker

bbjd7 said:


> Good win for Michigan. They defiantly have talent at the skill positions they just need a QB. Threet overthrows a lot of guys and Sheridan is a terrible QB.





bbjd7 said:


> However their defense is great has given up 3 field goals in the last 6 quarters and have been given a lot of short fields and short rests.
> 
> Sam Mcguffie looked great. This kid is fast and hard to wrap up he's going to be something special.​



That's because McGuffie is a Texas boy. :thumb02:

Got to watch some of the Michigan game- their defense is definitely going to have to carry them until the offense gets some kind of rhythm hopefully sooner rather than later.​ 



MLS said:


> I really hope Notre Dame loses to SDSU.


 
I'd LOVE to see Notre Dame lose. They're driving right now but looks like only a FG attempt. I can't stand ND and their arrogant fans(yes I l know Texas has arrogant fans too).​


----------



## bbjd7

ND FG got blocked.

And yea Walker Michigan has a ton of Texas boys now. Mcguffie who's a beast, Terrence Robinson who when he heals up will be a monster, and Stonum will be the next Michigan reciever to wear the #1.

In fact they would have a RB, Slot, WR and QB all as Texas guys if Mallet didn't transfer.

And with Beaver a top recruit coming in they might have a Texas QB next year.


----------



## MLS

Walker, is Shipley staying healthy this year?

I see Kirkendoll scored last week.


----------



## Walker

MLS- yup so far so good with Jordan S. which has been rare for his career here so far. Both he and Kirkendoll scored TDs last week- Kirkendoll's I believe came in the 4th quarter.


bbjd7- Between Texas, Florida and California- those are the big 3 when it comes to nation-wide recruiting. Those players are spread out everywhere.​


----------



## bbjd7

They do but the Big Ten isn't known for getting players from Texas. However Michigan over the last few years have been taking top players from the state every year.

If Michigan keeps recruiting Texas the way they are the rest of the Big Ten will be in trouble.


----------



## MLS

Good to see both guys doing well, me and Kirkendoll go way back.


----------



## Walker

MLS- that's cool- I'll keep closer tabs on Kirkendoll. :thumbsup:​ 
bbjd7- football can get pretty crazy here in Texas. My best friend's son just started flag football(he just turned 5) and the coach had them practicing 3-4 times a week for 2 hours a pop. That's pretty nuts. Plus as they move up to pee-wee league and jr. high there are some districts that have those teams run the same base offense and defense packages that their area High school team does so that they are more ready when they get to High school. I was an assistant football coach for two years and it was awesome getting to call plays like it was my own personal video game. It was a blast. Though I did prefer coaching lacrosse. 


EDIT: ND is still losing. :thumb02:​


----------



## MLS

Looks like ECU is looking for another upset.


----------



## bbjd7

Wow ECU put a beating on West Virginia maybe they will miss good ole Rich Rod AHAH.

Honestly they might have the worst coach at any major program ATM.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Wow...talk about laying an egg. WVU loses to ECU a week after they upset Va Tech. That is next to the most embarassing loss ever. 

I was close on that Wake vs Ole Miss prediciton. I can't believe they gave it away at the end. The OSU vs Penn State game was not one of my finest, but I didn't expect OSU to win. I thought they would make a game of it though.


----------



## MLS

Damn, another ugly game for Tech but another win.

Graham was only 19/46 for 295 yards and 1 td and 2 ints

Crabtree had a good game, 7 catches 158 yards 1 td

But and this is weird thing, we rushed for 125 yards.

Still need to cut down on penalties, 8/70 and 3rd down we weren't to hot, 6-14.


----------



## Walker

I'm going to have to re-watch the Texas game as I was flipping back and forth between the fights and the game. One thing was perfectly clear and write this name down boys: Fozzy Whitaker. He finally got to show his stuff last night- highly recruited but was coming a small injury so he didn't get to show his stuff against FAA but mark my words this kid is going to be great. Speedy, great moves, good instincts, runs with purpose and his name is "FOZZY". What is not to love?​ 
Colt had a good game, defense showed a little more of the Muschamp blizting and pressure schemes and Quan Cosby had a great game.​ 
I wanted to see SDSU upset ND and send the ND fans on suicide watch- oh well I still don't think they will have a good year.​


----------



## Hett

I ecked out a win yesterday, but with the Big East looking so bad, I'll take it any way I can get it.


----------



## Tripod87

Colt did amazing yesterday and I'm excited that he's finally improving off his FRESHMAN year and not reverting back to his sophomore year. I've said many times, if Colt can play like he did his freshman year, UT will be a pretty big sleeper (as crazy as that might sound) to make it pretty deep. Even though it's against poop teams, I also remember watching Colt make horrible mistakes against poop teams last year too. So much better this time around.

And yeah, it was nice to see Whit get some carries, and actually the most on the team. Poor Ogbonnaya, seems like he's fallen off as far as rushing now.


----------



## WarHERO

Arkansas has a very young team. Most freshmans started in a D1 school. Still 2-0 though. Although I am not looking forward to Texas and SEC play. It will be BRUTAL.


----------



## Hett

I can't believe how high East Carolina jumped into the rankings at.

Big game on Friday night here in Tampa, #13 Kansas is coming in to play #19 USF, I can't wait.


----------



## bbjd7

Hett If the polls were being done properly East Carolina would be #1. I mean they beat a top 20 team and a top 10 team no one else has done that yet.

They have obviously had the best season so far.


----------



## Walker

It was just announced that Beanie Wells will play in this week's OSU-USC showdown. 

Texas is playing Arkansas is an ole fashioned SWC match-up this Saturday. :thumbsup:​


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

I predict Texas wins by about 24 points. Maybe more if Arkansas can't score. They look awful. I hate Petrino. No man has less respect from me in the coaching world. What a tool!!

Anyone think LSU will ever play another football game? All these hurricanes are hurting my football team. I don't think we have enough bye weeks to accommodate postponing anymore. But they are god for my check account. Sorry I am a shamless, selfish, heartless man.


----------



## Walker

Well ZZ that is going around here is that the Texas-Arkansas might be postponed to the 27th as they both have open dates and unless Ike makes a drastic turn it looks like it will create a possible tropical storm around Saturday. Boo ​


----------



## MLS

Am I the only one whis is gonna be able to see their team play saturday, damn hurricanes.


----------



## bbjd7

Nah MLS Hurricanes don't hit Indiana so Norte Dame vs Michigan for some god forsaken reason will still happen.

This could be one of the ugliest games in the history of both these teams.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

I got dibs on Tulane beating ECu by more then 10 points. Upset special...you heard it here first. I would definitely take Tulane in the points (whatever they are).


----------



## bbjd7

I think ECU wins it close but I defiantly see them having a let down.


----------



## Walker

Man- the game was postponed to Aug. 27th due to Hurricane Ike(I don't like ike). They made the announcement last night- yeah probably a safe idea but anyone should know that football comes before safety and the potential loss of life- I mean seriously. 

Oh well- it would have been nice to get the bye week before heading into the three game stretch of @Colorado, UO in Dallas and then Mizzou here at home. Now we'll have 9 straight weeks of games without a bye week.​


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

That is what hurt us in 2005. Remember that LSU team? We lost the 2nd gaem of the season to Tenn because we had like 2 organized practices then played 12 straight games and were just out of gas against UGA in the SEC championship game. I still contend that was our best team. I think most of the starters got drafted. I would say about 15 of the 22 off the top of my head (I will look into it). I am hoping that we will be more ready for the SEC championship game if we have the opportunity to play in it this year. Because I know we will be tired.

Walker did you mean Oct. 25th?

Edit: 16 starters drafted. 3 wr, 2 RB (hester & addai), 1 QB, 2 OL, 3 DL, 2 LB, 2 DB

Also had 1 more WR drafted all happened before 3rd round but he wasn't a starter. That team was loaded and the Hurricanes plagued our season, but even we went undefeated we would never have leapfrogged USC or UT. But I bet they would have leaped us.


----------



## Walker

Oops- meant Sept. 27th in a couple weeks. We'll start off with the perennial powerhouse that is the Rice Owls and play 9 weeks straight before the week and a half back before the ATM game. I can't wait for that one not only because it's a rivalry game and that they've beaten us the past 2 years(still can't believe that crap) but the game is back on Thanksgiving Day where it should be. :thumb02:

ZZ- I remember that year for LSU- probably some of the most difficult things to deal with for a team to deal with in awhile. Great year still but probably could have been even better without all the troubles.​


----------



## byukid

I would like to apologize for that BYU game. I hate when it comes down to us blocking a kick.

We play UCLA at home and we want blood, believe me. We have the nation's longest at home winning streak. We won't give that up. Unfortunately I'm not there to cheer, so I'll feel personally responsible if we don't win, but I'm not worried because we will.


----------



## Walker

byukid said:


> I would like to apologize for that BYU game. I hate when it comes down to us blocking a kick.
> 
> We play UCLA at home and we want blood, believe me. We have the nation's longest at home winning streak. We won't give that up. Unfortunately I'm not there to cheer, so I'll feel personally responsible if we don't win, but I'm not worried because we will.


byukid- what happened late in the game that everyone was going crazy about and talking about a controversial play. I heard a lot of announcers talking about it but I did not get to see a replay of the play.


No Longhorn game this weekend- sucks. I will be cheering for Washington, USC and Michigan though.​


----------



## byukid

Walker said:


> byukid- what happened late in the game that everyone was going crazy about and talking about a controversial play. I heard a lot of announcers talking about it but I did not get to see a replay of the play.​


Well, Locker ran it in (several missed holding calls) and then chucked the ball up in the air (if you read too many sportswriters, he rolled it over his shoulder, but you can go to youtube and see for yourself ).

Then every ref said it was a good call, ESPN and their anti-BYU made it out to be worse than Vince Young's TD pass from on his knees. Then the kick was blocked easily.


Anyway, I believe BYU can run the table this year. No doubt about it. We just have to convincingly beat UCLA and stomp Yewtah.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Walker check my second blog entry for that story and my feelings about it. 

About the 2005 team, that was a great team, but we lacked the leadeship necessary to get us past those tough games that we were just too tired for. If we would have had a vocal leader at QB or RB, our offense could have put the nail in the coffin in that Tenn. game and we would not have given up and undefeated season to UGA in the SEC champ if that was the case.

You guys and us are on that same road this year, giving up our bye weeks because of the Hurricanes again. I hope we deal better this year, there are a ton of similarities in this year's team and that '05 squad.

BYUkid: you also need to hope that ECU loses this year too or both Va Tech and WVU do terribly. Because their first two wins are better then anything you got on your schedule. I don't think that two non-BCS teams will be given a shot. And you can probably blame Hawai'i for that.


----------



## byukid

ECU will lose, I don't doubt it.

I think if BYU runs the table we'll have a shot at the fiesta bowl. If we do it this year and next, we might have a nat'l title shot.


----------



## Walker

byukid- thanks for the link and now I know why so many people are talking about the celebration rule. :thumbsup: Personally I don't like the rule as it is being called right now- these kids aren't robots and when they are pumped and not doing anything overly disrespectful towards their opponent or just show-boating let them show some emotion.

The VY "knee-down" was off an option pitch not a TD pass though the RB scored on the play.  I can't remember the exact down and distance but I'm pretty sure even if they had called the knee down we would have been 1st and goal or at least a first down- so I don't think it was that terrible of a call. But- yeah call me biased :thumb03: I do bleed burnt orange.

ZZ- I will definitely check that out. :thumbsup:​


----------



## byukid

Heh. Yeah, the worst call in that game was Reggie Bush's call to try and lateral the ball. I've never been a huge fan of either team, but I love Reggie Bush.


----------



## Hett

USF Wins...USF Wins!!!


----------



## MLS

This is what our field looked like yesterday.


----------



## Composure

I can't wait for the USC game. Gonna be good, chilling by myself. 

heh


----------



## Walker

Wow MLS- there was zero rain here in Austin- turned out to be a nice day.

Man UGA squeezes by- that fumble on the goal-line was a killer. I thought the Ole' ball coach was gonna have a heart attack.

BYU- DAMN! 42-0 at HALFTIME on UCLA. 

Hett that USF-Kansas was a kickass back and forth game was fun to watch last night. :thumbsup:

California gets upset by _Maryland_.

Oregon and Purdue are in OT but Oregon's QB just went down.

Illinois barely beats Lou-La.

Composure- less than 1 hour til the big showdown. :thumbsup:​


----------



## bbjd7

It's offical having your team fumble away a game comeback only to fumble it away again is a new form of torture.

Norte Dame vs Michigan was one of the most painful football games I've ever watched.

To be honest though one good thing came out of that game and it's that the nation now knows what Michigan fans and Texas high school football fans know. Sam Mcguffie is amazing.


----------



## Composure

Walker said:


> Wow MLS- there was zero rain here in Austin- turned out to be a nice day.
> 
> Man UGA squeezes by- that fumble on the goal-line was a killer. I thought the Ole' ball coach was gonna have a heart attack.
> 
> BYU- DAMN! 42-0 at HALFTIME on UCLA.
> 
> Hett that USF-Kansas was a kickass back and forth game was fun to watch last night. :thumbsup:
> 
> California gets upset by _Maryland_.
> 
> Oregon and Purdue are in OT but Oregon's QB just went down.
> 
> Illinois barely beats Lou-La.
> 
> Composure- less than 1 hour til the big showdown. :thumbsup:​


Watching it now, good D so far from USC. Now let's see what Mark can do.


----------



## The Legend

MLS said:


> This is what our field looked like yesterday.


How many inches of rain is that? Hopefully people don't take this the wrong way because I think it sucks what happened for people down in Texas, but I think that would actually be fun to play with the field that way for some reason.

My Ducks went into OT with Purdue we ended up winnig 32-26 our starting QB is going to be out 2-4 weeks.


----------



## MLS

I heard that Austin didn't get any, so much for postponing the Arkansas game.

They said that in the middle of the field it was 2 feet and the sidelines had around 4 feet. They pumped 800,000 gallons of water out. What sucked was that we got 8-10 inches in 16 hours and Lubbock only averages 18 inches for the year.

On to the game, well defense played better (5 ints) and they had the shutout until 3 mins left in the game. and cut down on the penalties.

Harrell and Crabtree seem to back in synch as Crabtree had 8 catches for 164 yards and 3 TD's. Harrell was overall 31/48 for 420 yards and 5 TD's. We have some very good and young recievers that are showing up right now and just give Harrell more options and they all are 6+ feet tall.

What is happening that is great for the offense is they had 181 yards rushing, Batch had 98 yards and Woods had 86 and Crabtree even got in on the act for 3 yards. Overall the offense had 698 yards, 517 yards passing and 181 yards rushing. Our backup QB came in and was 6/7 for 97 yards lol.

On to the bad part, our damn kicker missed another field goal. He is 1/4 or 1/5 for the season and he missed another, yes another, extra point.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Tulane almost made me a prophet. I thought they were going to win for sure. ECU played well though. 

LSU barely didn't beat the spread. I hate when they don't cover. 

USC....showed me what I already knew. OSU is overrated and Beanie Wells is all they have. 

BYU...blew me away. Great win for them.

Auburn and MSU...tough game. MSU always plays them tough and the same can be said for South Carolina against UGA. I don't look at those games too closely. 

Anticipating breaking this streak of the home team winning the game in the LSU-AUburn series next week. I hope we can win it and win it big. Maybe we will start to get talked about after that. 

Is this LSU team the least talked about defending champion ever? I even remember a terrible OSU team in 2003 being talked about more then us this year.


----------



## Composure

My friends are pissed at me for OSU losing and USC winning. I guess that's what you get being a USC fan in Ohio. =\


----------



## Walker

Man the big showdown game...:sarcastic11: I knew USC was going to win and probably convincingly but when I don't like either team in big match-ups I just want to see a close competitve game for more than a half. BORING. :sarcastic12:


bbjd7- I forgot to mention the Michigan-ND game- soooo many fumbles- just kept shooting themselves in the foot. I hate ND.

I saw Auburn kick a three run homer but their relief pitcher almost gave the game away with the 2 run double in the bottom of the eighth inning. It was a very good pitching match up. :thumbsup:

ZZ- I agree LSU is waaaaay under the radar this year- but that might not be such a bad thing as everyone is concentrating on UGA and Florida this year. Though not coming off as good of a year Texas is kind of in the same boat with much of the attention going to UO and Mizzou. I like the role of underdog so me likey.

Oh and since it rarely happens- Baylor won a football game! Weee....​


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

How about ASU choking against UNLV? What are they doing? You don't lose to UNLV as a BCS school.

LSU from what I read looked bad at QB, we lost our best WR (Demetrius Byrd; miracle cathc to beat Auburn last year) to a sprained ankle and our best defensive player (Darry Beckwith, MLB) to a knee injury. Not looking good for next week's showdown in Auburn, but if they keep fumbling the ball as often as they have been, I don't care who plays defense as long as they know how to jump on the ball.

Bright spot, our running game still looks unstoppable and the punt returns improved dramatically with 216 return yards. Holliday (fastest man in football, allegedly) took one back for 92 and a TD and another for 59. If he can stay back there and not fumble any of those, watch out (as Corso would say).

Is OU really that good? They are looking great on offense. I don't care who you play, when you have 5 TD's and only 3 incompletions that is a good game.


----------



## ID06

That Auburn game actually hurt my eyes and brain to watch. I still think it's going to be Georgia vs. LSU in the SEC championship, but I wouldn't be surprised to see Auburn or Florida in there either.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

Buckeyes can kiss there BCS title run goodbye already.


----------



## bbjd7

Buckeyes got trashed but to be fair noone else is willing to go out and schedule another top 5 team on the road. And not only on the road but very far away.

I took a lot of joy watching Ohio State get smacked however to be fair they didn't have Beenie and were on the road. Ohio State is still a pretty damn good team.

And with Georgia looking like crap and Florida not doing great against Miami last week I don't see anyone playing with USC.


----------



## MLS

New polls are out:

AP Top 25 USA Today​
1.USC (61) 1. USC (57)​2.Oklahoma 2. Oklahoma (1)​3.Georgia (2) 3. Georgia (2)​4.Florida (1) 4. Florida (1)​5.Missouri 5. Missouri​6.LSU 6. LSU​7.Texas 7. Texas​8.Wisconsin 8. Wisconsin​9.Alabama 9. Auburn​10.Auburn 10. Texas Tech​11.Texas Tech 11. BYU​12.South Florida 12. Oregon​13.Ohio St. 13. Alabama​14.BYU 14. Ohio State​15.East Carolina 15. Penn State​16.Penn St. 16. South Florida​17.Oregon 17. East Carolina​18.Wake Forest 18. Wake Forrest​19.Kansas 19. Kansas​20.Utah 20. Utah​21.West Virginia 21. Clemson​22.Illinois 22. West Virginia​23.Clemson 23. Illinois​24.Florida St. 24. Arizona State​25.Fresno St. 25. Florida State​


----------



## bbjd7

I'm not sure I agree with dropping Ohio State behind Oregon who barely beat Purdue.


----------



## Hett

How is Fresno State even ranked? There win was against a HORRIBLE Rutgers team. The Big 10 is so weak, they deserve everything they get.


----------



## Walker

Damn how many reporters did Nick Saban blow to get the 9th spot in the AP? :thumbsdown:​ 
I think they are way improved but much closer to 13th than 9th- the "big" win over Clemson was against Clemson right?​ 
With the USA poll you have 4 Big 12 and 4 SEC teams in the top 10 that will get all kinds of messed up once full conference play begins.​


----------



## Hett

Walker said:


> Damn how many reporters did Nick Saban blow to get the 9th spot in the AP? :thumbsdown:
> 
> I think they are way improved but much closer to 13th than 9th- the "big" win over Clemson was against Clemson right?
> 
> With the USA poll you have 4 Big 12 and 4 SEC teams that will get all kinds of messed up once full conference play begins.​


Yea, it's only a matter of time until the SEC starts to eat their young. At least Florida doesn't have to play Auburn this year, those bastards have our number. But we do get LSU at home at least.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Since when is beating the spread having trouble BBJD? Florida beat the spread against Miami you know.


----------



## Walker

ZZ- about UO- Sam Bradford is a pinpoint thrower with crazy accuracy when he is on. I haven't watched much of their games this year- because if they are winning I change it and it they are losing I watch. Obviously they've been winning. UO is a team to watch out for down the road, though I'm hoping we can spring an upset against them but we'll have to see.

Honestly that's part of what I was talking about preseason with regards to the Big 12 and SEC being pretty even as far as strength of conference. You have some of the best offenses in the country with Mizzou, UO, Texas Tech and Texas is not too far behind followed by Okla. St.. Personally I tend to favor more defense but this conference is absolutely stacked with QBs and offenses.

Oh and for everyone ragging on the Big 10, look at the Pac-10- Washington loses to UO 55-14, UCLA 59-0 to BYU, Washington State gets trounced by BAYLOR 45-17, Cal loses to Maryland and the conference goes 0-4 against the Mountain West Conference. Outside of USC and Oregon that conference SUCKS.​


----------



## bbjd7

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Since when is beating the spread having trouble BBJD? Florida beat the spread against Miami you know.


Well they also didn't get past 9 points till the 4th quarter.

Miami is a middle of the road ACC team.

They were only down by 6 going into the 4th I think that is considered struggling.


----------



## Hett

bbjd7 said:


> Well they also didn't get past 9 points till the 4th quarter.
> 
> Miami is a middle of the road ACC team.
> 
> They were only down by 6 going into the 4th I think that is considered struggling.


Instate Florida rivalries are usually closer than predicted. I really wouldn't look into it that much. USF barely beat unranked UCF 2 weeks ago, but then just beat a higher ranked Kansas team.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Who says The "U" is a middle of the road team...the same guys that said Clemson is a national title contender?

Miami played that game really well, their defense is exactly what is needed to stop the spread offense that Florida runs. Fast and tacles really well. There is a reason Auburn beat UF the last two years. And USF beat WVU the last couple of times. It is with defense. UF has problems against small, fast defenses that tackle well. And that is what Miami did that game. Their offense just sputtered a bit because it was Marve's first start and it was in Gainesville. Miami will be in the ACC race til the end of the year, bank on that. Their offense will only get better. You don't beat them by spreading them out. Just run it right down their throat like OSU did in 2002 and LSU in 2005. But it didn't help that James went down so early and their major running threat was out of the game. 

I am looking at the Big 12 right now as a very good conference. You guys have always had pretty good success against the SEC as well. I was pissed to see Mizzou jump over us in the rankings, but Daniels is looking really good right now. He and Bradford have shown me the most this year at that position, but Sanchez at USC is the best QB I have seen at that school in a while. Leinart had more playmakers around him and Palmer really didn't play great competition. I think this kid Sanchez could be better then all of them. I am not crowning them just yet though, because OSU was not as good as the media made them all off season. They are just like UGA. They have a great running back. Stop him and you stop the team. Stafford has not shown me that he could beat out J.P. Wilson at Bama yet and until he does he will remained overhyped. Boeckman is the Big 10's version of Chris Leak. Put pressure on him more then once in a game and he crumbles for the rest of it. The guy gets scared really easily and panics.


----------



## bbjd7

The U has talent but it is young and they have no guys on offense.

And yea I'm not saying Miami is a bad team I'm saying that Florida struggled with them.

USC's defense is faster and stronger then the Miami's defense and unlike Miami USC can put points on the board.

After seeing how Florida played in that game I don't see them being much of a challenge to USC.

And yea rival games are often close howeve rplaying at home against a team that's not really that good yet and only scoring 9 in the first 3 quarters is struggling to me.


----------



## Hett

bbjd7 said:


> After seeing how Florida played in that game I don't see them being much of a challenge to USC.


Don't judge a whole team based on one weeks performance. I don't know how many times people have said USC can't lose every year, and I don't know how many people said UF didn't deserve to play OSU in the national championship in 06'. Florida's offense has more weapons in it than any team in the country, no team will hold them down for 4 quarters.


----------



## bbjd7

I think Florida is a good team a top 5 team. However USC to me looks too good. They have tons of offensive weapons and their defense is loaded.

And yea the last 2 years USC has lost games they shouldn't have but personally I think that had a lot to do with John David Booty.


----------



## Hett

bbjd7 said:


> I think Florida is a good team a top 5 team. However USC to me looks too good. They have tons of offensive weapons and their defense is loaded.
> 
> And yea the last 2 years USC has lost games they shouldn't have but personally I think that had a lot to do with John David Booty.


As someone much wiser and older than me once said, "That's why they play the game".

It wouldn't be much fun if they canceled the season now and gave the trophy to USC:thumb02:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

USC is a good team a top five team no doubt. But to say their defense is faster then Miami's is just plain wrong. Their defense is better, but not even close to being faster. Miami, Auburn, and UF probably have the fastest defenses. Maybe LSU, but I don't know. Our DE's are slower then all those teams above. In fact, I would say that UF and Miami have the fastest teams from top to bottom probably. LSU is a little top heavy in this respect but we got all the speed we need. 

UF would do pretty well against USC. I assure you of that. Maybe not win, but they would give them a tougher game then any other team I have seen play this year. LSU doens't have the QB to compete for all 4 quarters, but from what I have seen from our o-line we might not even need one. Those guys are opening up serious lanes. I am really surprised at how well Sanchez is playing. That is for sure.


----------



## Walker

I'm actually pretty interested in tonight's Colorado-West Virginia game tonight. One mainly I want to see Colorado versus a good team to better judge them for the follow week's game with Texas and also to see if West Virginia can bounce back from the East Carolina loss.

I also wonder if Colorado will be looking ahead to Texas but this is a very big game for their program. 

After all Dan Hawkins did bring us this gem:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4T26x6GZEw​


----------



## Hett

Walker said:


> I'm actually pretty interested in tonight's Colorado-West Virginia game tonight. One mainly I want to see Colorado versus a good team to better judge them for the follow week's game with Texas and also to see if West Virginia can bounce back from the East Carolina loss.
> ​


Gosh I hope WVU does something, it's making the Big East look worse than normal.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

So, looks like the AD at WVU will be gone by the end of the year. Since he locked up Stewart for the next 6. Great time clock management there, Stewart. Way to show your offense how much you believe in them.


----------



## Hett

Dammit! Stupid WVU. This makes the Big East look so bad. Too bad these aren't conference losses for WVU.


----------



## MLS

Top 100 prospects for the 2009 NFL draft by rivals

http://collegefootball.rivals.com/content.asp?CID=851322

Here is the top 10:



> 1. Michael Oher, OT, Ole Miss
> Oher has a rare blend of size, athleticism and girth. He entered the 2008 NFL draft, then pulled out a few days later even though he was considered a first-round pick. New coach Houston Nutt is glad he stayed. This time around, Oher – now a senior – could be the first player taken in the draft. He is No. 1 on the Rivals.com list of the top 100 pro prospects and could be the second consecutive offensive tackle chosen No. 1 overall; the Miami Dolphins took Michigan's Jake Long with the No. 1 pick earlier this year.
> 
> 2. Andre Smith *, OT, Alabama
> A massive tackle with great feet, in the mold of former first-round pick Shawn Andrews.
> 
> 3. Matthew Stafford *, QB, Georgia
> The most natural pocket passer in the nation. He has a skill set similar to Carson Palmer's.
> 
> 4. DeMarcus Granger *, DT, Oklahoma
> An explosive three-technique tackle who makes a living in the opponent's backfield.
> 
> 5. Michael Johnson, DE, Georgia Tech
> Displays a rare first step for his size. He can be an absolute terror off the edge with his combination of length and body control.
> 
> 6. Eugene Monroe, OT, Virginia
> A nimble tackle who re-directs well. He needs to add bulk and power to his lower half.
> 
> 7. Michael Crabtree *, WR, Texas Tech
> The total package – size, speed, burst and hands – and is the best receiver prospect since Calvin Johnson.
> 
> 8. Jeremy Maclin *, WR, Missouri
> Excellent size and speed, with the ability to break tackles. He is dangerous with the ball in his hands.
> 
> 9. Vontae Davis *, CB, Illinois
> A rare athlete with fluid hips and burst out of his breaks. He's instinctive in man coverage.
> 
> 10. Rey Maualuga, LB, USC
> He's a more physically dominant version of Seahawks MLB Lofa Tatupu, another former USC standout.
> 
> (* - denotes underclassman)


----------



## The Legend

The Ducks play Boise St. tomorrow, we could be starting our true freshman QB against their redshirt freshman QB, we should take this one.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

I am nervous as shit. LSU goes to Auburn in easily the most underrated rivalry in the country. This series has always been close games (at least since the '88 game Earthquake game; I was there it was awesome)

I am marking off sick tomorrow and going to a bar. I hope Karma does serve me up tomorrow.


----------



## MLS

Tech has got UMass at home tomorrow :thumb02:


----------



## WarHERO

Arky plays Bama. Not gonna be pretty for us. Woopigsooie


----------



## Walker

Baylor's QB is a stud- Robert Griffin is Baylor's only hope to ever become relevant in football again. Horrible stat- Baylor has not won a game against a BCS school on the road since *1996*. 

Match-ups I'll be watching today- SEC- Florida/Tennesse and LSU/Auburn(is the over-under set at 10 for this game?), and I would have watched for a little bit the Arkansas/Alabama game but it's not on here.

Florida State and Wake Forest- can Wake do it 3 years in a row and 2 times in 2 trips to Tallahassee?

I will be pulling hard for Michigan State over ND.

And of course my Texas Longhorns against Rice- not a great game but I'm jonesing for some burnt orange and need my fix after the 2 week layoff. :thumb04:​


----------



## byukid

BYU putting up another dominating performance- Bronco (our coach) refuses to let us run up numbers, which is good for players I guess, but bad for ratings.


----------



## Tripod87

Nothing new about Texas...our secondary and pass D look horrendous. I do NOT look forward to when we play Tech.


----------



## The Legend

The Ducks lost, we decided to run exclusively for the first three quarters then when we decided to start passing we started making a comeback but it was a little to late.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

That was an insane game....I love LSU. I love that we finally beat Auburn at Auburn again. Could be a special season if we get that kind of QB play from Lee for the rest of the year (2nd half only).


----------



## Hett

Good week for UF. Tebow's stats are ridiculously low, but the team is so much better than last season. At least Tebow isn't one of those pre-madonnas who would be upset about it though. Plus I'm sure he doesn't mind not spending two days in an ice tub after running 25 times a game.


----------



## Walker

Tripod87 said:


> Nothing new about Texas...our secondary and pass D look horrendous. I do NOT look forward to when we play Tech.


One saving grace though is that Muschamp is slowly very slowly opening up the blitz packages. Texas is normally plain vanilla in their early games before showing more against the real teams. When he finally unleashes our LBs Kindle and Muckleroy will be eating up some QBS this year. :thumb02:

Things I'll take from the Rice game- freaking batted balls- I think the Texas D had close to 10 batted balls from the Rice QB one went into a lineman's head who wasn't even jumping. :laugh:

A 12 play goal line stand(all 12 plays inside the 6 yard line)- Rice got it down to 1 got stuffed, then a penatly on Texas gave them a new set of downs, rinse and repeat- no TD no FG- nada baby.

Colt McCoy is filthy accurate. Jordan Shipley is living up to High School repuation. Quan Cosby is a great compliment to him. Our defense likes to give up a LOT of yards especially early but then Muschamp starts to make very good adjustments.

Blaine Irby- my thoughts and prayers will be with this kid as I doubt he'll be able to play football again. He had a Theismann type injury to his right leg/knee that was absolutely gruesome to watch. Terrible luck for him and I hope he has a chance to rehab and play again. 

MLS your boy had 2 catches for 14 yds, not a lot but one of the grabs was a good catch.

Arkansas you're next.

Around the nation-

YES- ND loses to Michigan St. :thumb02:

The Fla-Tennesse game was not on here and instead it was the ATM-Miami game. :thumbsdown: ATM got killed- wow who could have predicted that huh?

The one of the best teams in the nation that hardly anyone is talking...The Penn State Nittany Lions- I'm bumping them up to the favorite in the Big Ten.

LSU-Auburn- great game- I was surprised both teams scored in double digits. Great comeback by LSU(yes ZZ I even thought at one point "Man I bet ZZ is pumped":thumbsup I gots to admit I like Auburn and was pulling for those Tigers. Horrible play calling IMO for Auburn on their last drive. 

Boise State does it again- I will forever love this team for what it did to Oklahomo:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIwnU347dgo

BYU keeps rolling and Wake beats FSU for the 3rd year in a row(with 2 of them in Tallahassee)- I never thought I would say that.

Oh and I mixed it up this week- no ribs and went with grilled Pork Chops last night. :thumbsup:​


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

I agree...there was horrible playcalling all game for Auburn. It is odd to see them in shotgun formation. This is a team that produced Stephen Davis, Rudi Johnson, Bo Jackson, Carenell Williams, and Ronnie Brown all recently too. This is not a spread team. It even looks like Tubs was pissed about the playcalling.

But on the flipside, great playcalling in the 2nd half by us. Our first half calls were pissing me off. We run it down to their 30 yard line and decide to start passing. Not smart. 

Walker - my brother was at the Texas - Rice game. He left at halftime and was able to walk to a bar or something nearby to catch the 39-yard bomb for a TD by LSU in the 2nd half right after our starting QB gets a concussion. I told him that he is not allowed to miss any more LSU games because I was being superstitious. :thumb02: I asked him to go find a guy named Walker...I even described you and told him you would be the guy cheering for Texas. But he refused. :dunno:

Penn State has been a lot better then expected, but I will reserve their favorite status til I see them against someone in the top 100. 

Miami I thought, got a big win (even though A&M is bad this year). FSU looked great in its first few games, but terrible last night. 7 turnovers is just too much (too be read in that Ace Ventura voice when he got shot with 3 darts).

Texas sounds like they are taking to ole Muschamp really well. (12 plays inside the 10 is huge) I understand why you like Auburn, Walker. They are the training grounds for your defensive coordinators. Rhoads is next in line once Muschamp gets promoted. Muschamp is great at pumping up his players. i will never forget that scene of him in 2003 against OU in the NC game pumping up the defense by standing in the middle yelling at them going to each one and pushing them as hard as he can. Hell, he almost knocked down Marcus Spears.


----------



## MLS

Walker said:


> MLS your boy had 2 catches for 14 yds, not a lot but one of the grabs was a good catch.


Good to hear, I'll give a him a call today.

Tech had a pretty pedestrian game stats wise, though the score was 56-14. Harrell was 27/34 for 322 yards and 4 TD's. Crabtree had 5 catches for 62 yards and a TD. 11 recievers got into the act and had at least one catch so they are really spreading the ball around.

This run game that Leach has decided to go to is showing signs of being very promising. Woods had 10 rushes for 108 yards and Batch had 11 rushes for 55 yards. Both backs also caught passes out of the backfield as well. Batch had 5 catches for 68 yards and Woods had 3 catches for 53 yards.

The score could of been higher but 3 recievers dropped balls in the endzone and one of the very promising young recievers fumbled the ball and UMass took it back for a TD (all the Tech players thought it was ruled incomplete).

To top the day off, Texas A&M and Notre Dame both lost. :thumb02:


----------



## Soleks

Guys I was thinking this over and want to know what you think? Lets say we have a 2004 situation and USC, a team from the big 12 and a team from the SEC all go undefeated who would get in ? I would think that USC would get left out because aside from their win over ohio st they wouldn't have wins over any other top competition.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Soleks said:


> Guys I was thinking this over and want to know what you think? Lets say we have a 2004 situation and USC, a team from the big 12 and a team from the SEC all go undefeated who would get in ? I would think that USC would get left out because aside from their win over ohio st they wouldn't have wins over any other top competition.


You do realize USC jumped 2 spots with a win over UVA right? The same team UCONN blew out the following week. Only I didn't even see Uconn in the top 25 the next week. USC is the media darling. They get more hype then Notre Dame used to for crying out loud. My guess is the SEC team would get left out again. Unless mabe it was UF. It is all about star-power and UF has the most in the SEC. Moreno is great at UGA, but he is no Tebow when it comes to media.


----------



## Hett

I think it would probably be the SEC team, with the recent back to back BCS champs coming from the SEC. I was listening to talk radio the other day and I pretty much think the consensus from the country would be a USC/SEC national championship game.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

If OU and USC go undefeated, (which is a big if) there is no way either of them gets jumped in the coaches polls. Which is the only one that the BCS takes into consideration. The BCS rankings would be the only hope the SEC champ would have. I think it is hilarious how accepted the leap that USC made in the polls is, but the one UF made a couple of years back is "questionable". UF was 1000 times better then Michigan that year they proved it against OSU and UM confirmed it against USC. This year USC and UGA are the exact same team and USC jumped them with a win over an overrated and over hyped OSU team and UVa. I mean Central Michigan would beat UVa. Uconn blew them out (I know UConn is a good team and won a share of the Big East last year). Let's not forget OSU barely beat Ohio and Troy. And UVa is 0-2 and in the ACC (arguably the worst conference). Now USC has a straight shot to the title game with ASU (looking awful), Oregon (not as great when they call terrible game offensively), Cal (getting crushed by Maryland, seriously), Stanford (well, they are Stanford still), I mean the Pac-10 just went like 0-6 against the WAC and MWAC in two weeks. 

How does Auburn drop behind OSU? OSU lost 35-3 and showed nothing on offense or defense. Auburn had the defending champs against the ropes the whole game. Their QB (the only question mark) had a great game. They just got outworked late (not ALL DAMN GAME).

Texas is seriously making a statement to me. I don't care who they played so far, they are way better then I expected. I wouldn't be worried about Texas Tech if I were a Longhorn fan. 

Wake Forest is the BEST COACHED TEAM IN AMERICA. Jim Grobe is awesome.

FSU has the worst offensive coaches in the history of earth. I cussed Jimbo Fisher for 6 years while he was at LSU, and cussed the media for telling people he was great. I hated every call Fisher made offensively. He lost us at least 1 game a year with terrible play calls. Specifically Auburn games. Now FSU fans feel my pain. He can't develop QB's at all. He took the most talented QB LSU has ever seen and made him struggle for the first two years with making simple reads. Now we got Crowton, I was huge fan of his whe he coached at La Tech and was immediately happy when we signed him a couple of years ago. He instantly broke offensive records (in his first year with the same players Fisher had). Sorry, Noles fans, you are in for a terrible decade as long as he is your OC or Head Coach.


----------



## bbjd7

USC scheduled and dominanted a top 5 team. Of course they jumped to number one.

Georgia played Georgia southern (joke), Central Michigan who isn't bad but is 2-2 and defiantly not a top mid major team, South Carolina who is one of the worst teams in the SEC East and they only won by 7, and Arizona State who los the week before to UNLV.

Now if at the end of the season Georgia is undefeated then they have a good case to jump USC or OU and probably will since the media loves the SEC lately. But right now saying USC isn't #1 makes no sense.

Also on teh Auburn/OSU case If we are going by close losses Auburn p;aying Miss St. to a 3-2 game is way way worse then either of OSU close calls.


----------



## Soleks

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> You do realize USC jumped 2 spots with a win over UVA right? The same team UCONN blew out the following week. Only I didn't even see Uconn in the top 25 the next week. USC is the media darling. They get more hype then Notre Dame used to for crying out loud. My guess is the SEC team would get left out again. Unless mabe it was UF. It is all about star-power and UF has the most in the SEC. Moreno is great at UGA, but he is no Tebow when it comes to media.


Sorry what I meant to say was USC shouldn't be able to get in the championship game but they will. What I'm wondering though when is USCs power going to dwindle. Not completely go away that would be retarded. They have a tight grip on the pac-10. How long before the other teams in the pac-10 catch up ?


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

bbjd7 said:


> USC scheduled and dominanted a top 5 team. Of course they jumped to number one.
> 
> Georgia played Georgia southern (joke), Central Michigan who isn't bad but is 2-2 and defiantly not a top mid major team, South Carolina who is one of the worst teams in the SEC East and they only won by 7, and Arizona State who los the week before to UNLV.
> 
> Now if at the end of the season Georgia is undefeated then they have a good case to jump USC or OU and probably will since the media loves the SEC lately. But right now saying USC isn't #1 makes no sense.
> 
> Also on teh Auburn/OSU case If we are going by close losses Auburn p;aying Miss St. to a 3-2 game is way way worse then either of OSU close calls.


Actually they jumped them by beating UVa (a team that has lost by at least 35 points to the 2 FBS teams it has played). They were #1 going into the OSU match-up. Are we really going to compare USC's schedule to UGA's at this point. I mean I think 4 wins is more impressive then 2 any day of the week. OSU is easily the most overrated team of the decade, maybe even the last 50 years. They have played 5 good teams since 2002 title game and lost 4. Texas (twice; 1 loss), USC, UF, and LSU. How many times do you have to fail to be considered average? I know it only takes once for an SEC team. They beat Notre Dame and Kansas State and neither team was good that year. Kansas State took advantage of a weak Big 12 north and played the game of their life to beat OU in the Championship game in 2003. Then they barely beat them by 7 points in the Fiesta Bowl. And Notre Dame the following year took advantage of the system their former students created. And well, we know how bad Notre Dame is. 

Funny how Georgia Southern is a joke, but Appalachian State beat you guys. They are about the same team. Georgia Southern actually has a lot more national championships though. I wouldn't look too far into the MSU vs Auburn and South Carolina vs UGA games either. Those are games where the lesser talented team plays way better then every other game of the year. Auburn gained over 400 total yards against them too. They just lost the ball like 3 times in the red zone. UGA was plagued by dropped passes and penalties against USC. Not making excuses, but I am opening your eyes to something you probably are not aware of because you don't get to watch these games. 

All I am saying is 35-3 is not as impressive as it looks when you break it down. Especially when most of those points came off of turnovers. I don't remember too many sustained drives in that game. 

USC stats from the game: 7-14 3rd down conversions. 0-1 4th down conversion, 32 rushes for 164 yards, 18-30 for 184 passing yards and 1 int. They still got issues with WR's and their running game is not as far along as they make it out to be. McKnight is nowhere near as good as Bush and you are doing Reggie a disservice by menitoning him in the same sentence. Like I said though, I have them #1 at this point, but O didn't catapult them there. They started there. LSU could catapult soon in my rankings though, if we get more of that 2nd half Jarret Lee at Auburn. I think Bruce feldman summed it up best for me:


> •I'm ready to tout LSU as a serious national title threat, and yes, I know I'm late here, but I wasn't sold until I watched Jarrett Lee shine like that at Auburn against a great defense. Lee threw for 182 yards and two TDs in the second half after going 0-for-5 with a pick six. He has good, fast receivers to work with, a very solid O-line and some dynamite RBs. Look out for LSU.


He also had this to say about Scott being a surprise this year:
*



5. Charles Scott: LSU has a great stable of backs, but it's been Scott who has separated himself. The guy has always had a rep as a punishing runner, but word is he's relying more on his vision and picking his spots better and the results have been outstanding. In fact, the guy might be barreling his way into the Heisman race. After Scott banged his way through Auburn for 132 yards, he became the first LSU player since Charles Alexander in 1978 to have three straight 100+ yard rushing performances. Maybe even more impressively, Scott averaged 6.3 yards per carry against an Auburn defense that allowed just 53 rushing yards per game entering the contest. On the year he's averaging nine yards per carry. Keep this up and he's getting invited to the Heisman ceremony.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Sorry for the really long posts lately guys, I just get really wordy when it comes to football. I need a radio show.

Anyone think OSU will give USC problems tonight?


----------



## Soleks

OMG USC is little horrible. They can't catch jacquizz even if they wanted to and it doesn't look like they want to. They better come out better in the 2nd half or They could be looking at a huge jump down in the polls.


----------



## Hett

USC sucks...woot woot!:happy04::happy04::cool04::cool04:


----------



## MLS

Awwww the media darlings and all that bought into that hype should be disappointed.


----------



## Hett

MLS said:


> Awwww the media darlings and all that bought into that hype should be disappointed.


What a difference 2 weeks makes. All those USC fans were already planning their trip to the national championship game.


----------



## Walker

Oh man that was hilarious- I saw that this game was going to be on last night but I just ignored it because I thought it would be a blow out. I was flipping it around and saw the halftime score and then happily watched the rest of thegame. I thought USC was going to pull it out after closing to 21-14 in the 3rd but OSU did it.

Freaking sweet- with their strength of schedule I think USC can't make to the title game unless some wacked out scenarios take place. :happy03:​


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

I guess no one else thought it was going to be close but me. USC never plays like USC when they travel to Oregon or Washington since Carroll took over. That would have been an easy bet for me to make.


----------



## Walker

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Sorry for the really long posts lately guys, I just get really wordy when it comes to football. I need a radio show.
> 
> Anyone think OSU will give USC problems tonight?


I did not see this post yesterday but yeah I didn't even think about this game. And no worries on the long posts I is guilty of that too. :thumbsup:



ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> I guess no one else thought it was going to be close but me. USC never plays like USC when they travel to Oregon or Washington since Carroll took over. That would have been an easy bet for me to make.


I'll be completely honest I did not even remember that 33-31 game at OSU two years ago and didn't even give this game any thought. I think my eyes bugged out when I saw the halftime score and watched the second half. Good call my friend. :thumbsup:​


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

I certainly didn't expect OSU to dominate the gaem entirely. I just thought they would give them a scare. But I thought OSU would beat Penn State earlier this year. They really don't get started until usually October. If Riley could get those kids ready for the season, he could steal some Pac-10 titles every once in a while.


----------



## Walker

Well what's funny is(and yes I've already turned in my man card) I was excited for the new season of Survivor(back off it's the only TV show, reality show or otherwise I actually watch) so I was watching the 2 hour premiere. Then I flip it around and just see 21-0 so I thought "Boring, USC is blowing them out...wait...".

Tis funny though I was just driving around earlier and the Arkansas Sooweee RVs are coming in. Should be a fun game but I'm not looking past them because the last time they came here we were supposed to kill them and they walked away with a 38-28 victory. I will have to admit that if any Hog fans are around me at the game and pull that stupid bullshit of doing the "Horns down" sign I will probably punch them in the face. The crap makes me see red instantly.​


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

So the Hogs fans are moving permanently to Texas? You said they were coming in their RV's. Don't people in Arkansas live in those things? 

I know bad joke. Don't neg rep me please.


----------



## Walker

Hell no- not a bad joke! The Arkansas fans do travel well here and lots of RVs. Though Nebraska travels the best in the Big 12 when come here- they bring a mobile RV city it's pretty cool.

I really used to hate Nebraska but their fans are so nice and classy they won me over awhile back. Simply awesome fans. Colorado's are the worst in the Big 12 and Oklahomo fans just like to inbreed and celebrate incest- but I claim no bias whatsoever. :sarcastic09:​


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

I hear our fans can get pretty rowdy to the away visitors, but Florida fans are the worst. Ole Miss fans are awesome and it doesn't hurt that their female students are probably the hottest in the nation percentage wise. Bama fans can get annoying and Tennessee fans are obnoxious. Miss State fans are quiet and have been since Sherrill ruined them. 

Colorado fans are the worst? That is really surprising. I figured it would be OU. I hear Ohio State fans suck too. 

Have fun at the game today. I think we are the only ones that ever visit this thread anymore.


----------



## Walker

Well I pledge to keep this badboy up and runnin' :thumbsup:

OSU fans completely suck- heard a lot of bad stories from Texas fans who went up there a couple years back.

Colorado fans just look down their noses at everyone and they completely despise Texas in general but I've heard from other fans at different schools they are like that there also. 

For me personally on game days it's the top three of Oklahomo, ATM and Tech that get me riled up. Gets unbelievably tense in those games. 

One quick story- I was at ATM for the game that decided the last SWC title and after we won some UT fans ran onto the field(which is a no-no according to the sheep-f&ckers there). It was honestly like a scene from Braveheart you had about 100-300 UT fans running from one end and then the corp of cadets sprinted right at them(a lot more of them) and then they clashed in the middle of the field and some people got beaten up. 2 cadets were kicked out for actually drawing their swords(yes- they have them) during the melee. It was freaking nuts.


Game day is gonna be fun today. :thumb02:​


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Sheepf-ckers and swords are components of all great stories.


----------



## Hett

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> I hear our fans can get pretty rowdy to the away visitors, but Florida fans are the worst.


Whoa whoa whoa...I think you fail to realize the reputation of Cajuns across the SEC.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Like I said I hear we got a bad rep...but I am talking about fans in general not just gameday fans. Florida fans on gameday in the swamp are pretty bad though. They are all lightweights too. Some passed out by afternoon. Just pitiful. If we handled our liqour like that in the bayou, we wouldn't be able to make the ground move. 

I think Gainesville is the loudest place I have ever been though. Those stands are way too close to the field not be noisier then Death Valley. 

Most Florida fans lack objectivity and make way too big a deal of Tebow. WAY TOO BIG A DEAL.


----------



## bbjd7

Well Michigan is playing Wisconsin who is ranked in the top 10 and honestly if we just play them tight I'll be happy.

Michigan as long as they don't give the game away like they did against Norte Dame it should be tight.

Mcguffie will make sure of it.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

What a crazy ass day of football. I am just glad we survived. 34-24 against Miss State would piss me off on any other day. It still stings a little because I can't remember the last time they scored a TD against us.

Big win for Michigan. Huge for Navy and just another day against the Gators for Ole Miss. I can't believe the Gators always have so much trouble with the Mississippi teams.


----------



## Walker

WOW-wowwee-wow-wow. This is why college football is so badass- the upsets and unpredicability.​ 
First off Texas- :happy04:
New additions to the stadium are awesome, the sea of burnt orange brings tears to my eyes and the sight of multiple hot women wearing short summer dresses with cowboy boots is f*cking awesome.​ 
Damn we brought the sack party yesterday 7 sacks- Brian Orakpo is a freaking monster this year dude is a force on the D-line. Colt is putting up Heisman numbers. He only passed 19 times but completed 17 and rushed for 84 yds and ran for 2 TDs and passed for 3. Defense looked much better, though Arkansas is not very good and will have a very loooong year. Here's some highlights from the game:
http://scores.espn.go.com/ncf/recap?gameId=282710251​ 
MLS here's your boy:
​ 
What sucks though is I think he was injured on this play when he got tackled. He caught a pass on the sideline made a sweet juke to the inside, cut it up field and looked like he might score but got tackled inside the 10. I though he might have just fallen on the ball but he got up slowly and I don't think returned to the game.​ 
Scratch what I said about Fozzy Whitaker(he's either banged up or the coaches don't like him) because he hasn't played since UTEP, insert Codi Johnson for him. Dude is a wrecking ball and runs like he wants to punish everyone.​ 
Around the nation- 3 top 5 teams losing, first USC, the Florida(at home- wow) and then Georgia got WHOOPED. Wtf UGA I thought you were better than that. I guess I now have to buy into Alabama.​ 
Navy over Wake, East Carolina losing to Houston and (HAR-HAR) Clemson losing to Maryland. Maryland now has wins over Clemson and California but Clemson still sucks.​ 
The best team no one is talking about- Penn State(5-0) just beat Illinios 38-24 and is a very very complete team.​ 
Michigan...:happy03: what a comeback. Great win for Rich Rod methinks this could be the first tiny step for peeps in Ann Arbor to start liking and believing in this guy. :thumbsup:​ 
UNC-Miami game was great- with an awesome last second play to seal it.​ 
Talk about a game changing play- Michigan St. vs. Indiana- MSU is up 34-29 late 3rd, IU has it on their own 3 deep bomb 97 yd TD pass....oh snap...holding in the end zone. No TD, no taking the lead instead MSU extends their lead AND gets the ball back. Game killing swing in one game.​ 
All in all a kickass day of college football for me- I just wish the night games had been more competitive.​


----------



## ID06

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> I hear our fans can get pretty rowdy to the away visitors, but Florida fans are the worst.


I have to touch on this one, LSU fans take over whatever campus they go to, I went to the Auburn vs. LSU game and several of them tried to start a fight with me and my friends as we walked through a crowd of them, I guess they all just live in RVs.

Please, Auburn, just beat Alabama two more years in the Iron Bowl, I doubt I'll be able to stand going to school with Alabama fans if they win, we've kicked their asses and they still think that dead guy they worship is chilling in a freezer with Tupac and Elvis to take them to another national championship.


----------



## bbjd7

That Michigan game was one of the craziest one's I've ever seen. We had one of the worst offensive halfs possible and then came out and played great in the 2nd half.

I can't wait for all the freshman to get more expierence because this team will be dangerous with Mcguffie, Stonum, and Odoms as upperclassmen.

BTW the upsets were crazy this week.

USC is a damn good football team but they just didn't come prepared in the first half in a tough envoirment and paid for it.

Florida just couldn't hold on to the football and Ole Miss beat'em 

And Georgia was just Georgia.

LSU, Oklahoma, Alabama, and Texas IMO are good teams but I don't think any of them are getting through this season undefeated.

To be honest I think USC will still end up winning the National title.

Watch out for Penn State to make a run at the title they have talent and the Big Ten is defiantly down this year.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Texas looks great this year. My brother has been to all their home games (2nd favorite team of his since moving to Austin). They got tons of talent and it looks like Mack is finally demanding they play up to it. 

Michigan did indeed have a big win. 

UF had a tough loss, but they aren't out of it at all. Ole Miss has loads of talent and the only reason they lost to Wake (#18 at the time) and Vandy (#21 now) is because Snead was flat out awful. 0 Td's and 5 int's coupled with below 50% completion in those two games and they were still in each of them until the final play. Arguably should have won each. I bet they would have if Greg Hardy would have been on the field in those games too. 

SEC is still remarkably tough. I didn't think any team would be undefeated in the country at the end of the year and it looks like we may have a bunch of 2-loss teams in the top ten. 

Top teams in the Big 12 all are looking good. Missou, OU, and Texas all look like great teams. Texas and OU are much more complete though. I haven't seen any of Texas Tech so I can't say how they look, but they aren't getting much talk this year. For some reason. 

I don't think USC will win the title this year. Even if they do get there. Anyone know how bad Maualuga's injury is?

PS. BBJD, you got to stop using defiantly in place of definitely. It drives me crazy man. I am weird like that though.


----------



## MLS

Walker said:


> What sucks though is I think he was injured on this play when he got tackled. He caught a pass on the sideline made a sweet juke to the inside, cut it up field and looked like he might score but got tackled inside the 10. I though he might have just fallen on the ball but he got up slowly and I don't think returned to the game.


I actually got to watch the UT game because Tech had there bye week and saw that but I texted him and he said he was good but got held out so nothing else happened, hopefully that's true.

Getting to watch the game actually gave me a little more confidence in Tech when they play UT. That secondary is going to have to shore up big time because that pressure they put on Arkansas won't really bother Tech's O-line that much. And having just seen one UT game I don't think they can go point for point with Tech. One thing Tech will have to do is make sure they keep Colt in the pocket. Plus the game being in Lubbock won't help those young guys in the secondary.

Can't complain, Tech doesn't play and moves up 3 spots in the rankings. Now they start Big 12 play at Kansas State on Saturday.

What's great about USC losing is how people were making such a big deal about them going to Virginia and winning and Virginia loses to Duke 31-3 this week.


ZZtiger, reason no one is talking about Tech right now is because we had a very soft non conference schedule, best team was Nevada. Here is a write up on the season so far if you're interested.



> Texas Tech has looked, well, different at times through its four nonconference games this season.
> 
> 
> Mike Leach’s high-flying offense was not up to his own standards until this past week’s win, 56-14 over UMass, but there have been signs of a positive change in the No. 10 Red Raiders’ run production.
> 
> 
> Leach says there is work to do and it all needs to be addressed before Tech travels to Kansas State Oct. 4 in Manhattan, Kan.
> 
> 
> “We need to take advantage of the practice opportunities,” Leach said, “and get ready to go on the field at Kansas State.”
> 
> ADVERTISEMENT
> 
> 
> Running backs Shannon Woods, Baron Batch and Aaron Crawford have seen a lot more plays and been more of a part of Tech’s offense this season than any prior year under Leach. Never before has Tech averaged the 146 rushing yards per game it’s posted through four games, with the majority of that production coming from Batch and Woods. Crawford has missed the last two games with a turf toe injury. The Red Raiders averaged 136 yards in 2005 and have not seen this level of production since the run-heavy offense of Spike ***** in his final year as head coach in 1999. Tech averaged 185 rushing yards per game through four contests.
> 
> 
> Batch said a lot of the rushing success is due to the experience on the offensive line.
> 
> 
> “The offensive line is doing a great job,” he said. “They’ve put in the work and we pride ourselves in being nasty and being tough and getting those yards when we need to get them.”
> 
> 
> Of course the biggest question is still the defense. First-year defensive coordinator Ruffin McNeill has the group headed in the right direction but is still waiting to see if they will be able to handle the tests of the Big 12.
> 
> 
> “I like our guys’ mentality,” McNeill said. “They work hard. Coach (Leach) mentioned it earlier: They are very coachable. I’m very proud of the improvement. One thing we have talked about each week was that make sure we get better as a group and individually.”
> 
> 
> The 10 interceptions by Tech are tied for the national lead and match its total from 2007. The Red Raiders are allowing 346 yards but only 16 points per game.
> 
> 
> Notes, Quotes
> 
> • QB Graham Harrell is taking full advantage of the rushing attack opening things up for him. The third-year starter bounced back well after a dismal performance against Nevada, throwing for 740 yards and nine touchdowns while completing 71 percent of his passes. He now has 1,573 passing yards and needs only 205 passing yards to pass Kliff Kingsbury as the Big 12 and Texas Tech all-time passing leader.
> 
> 
> • RB Shannon Woods seems to be back as his usual self after spending most of last season in Mike Leach’s doghouse. Woods has 276 rushing yards and seven rushing touchdowns and is one of Tech’s leading receivers (14.8 yards per catch). Woods is averaging 98 total yards per game.
> 
> 
> Next Game: Texas Tech at Kansas State, Oct. 4—The Red Raiders get their first true road test after winning at Nevada in Week 2. Kansas State has been synonymous with beating Big 12 South giants in the past—defeating Texas in 2006.
> 
> 
> THIS WEEK’S MISSION: Defense will more than likely be the focus but Leach never spends too much time on that side of the practice field. Expect the finer things to be corrected and tuned offensively when Tech arrives in Manhattan, Kan.
> 
> 
> October At A Glance: Although the Red Raiders will not see Texas and Oklahoma until November, this may be the deciding month for the team. Tech spends three of the four games this month on the road including trips to College Station and Lawrence, Kan. The only home game—vs. Nebraska—brings head coach Bo Pelini, who is 4-0.
> 
> 
> Quote To Note: “Yes, since I’ve been here, but we’re just running, flying around, and we’re getting opportunities, too. Our D-line is getting pressure, so (the quarterback) doesn’t have time to think what he needs to do because he has to get out of his hands fast, so we’re getting plenty of opportunities.”—Tech senior safety Darcel McBath on if this is the best defense the Red Raiders have had.
> 
> 
> Strategy And Personnel
> 
> Looking Good: The offensive line is the most experienced group on the team and the front five has played like a bunch of veterans. They are the reason Tech is having so much success with the run and why quarterback Graham Harrell has only been sacked once this season while attempting 186 pass attempts.
> 
> 
> Still Needs Work: PK Donnie Carona made 8 of 8 extra points against UMass but still has yet to prove to Mike Leach that he can be trusted in field goal situations which could force the head coach into going for it more on fourth down.
> 
> 
> Star Watch: WR Mike Crabtree has not put up a lot of the numbers he did a year ago but showed flashes of his 2007 brilliance against SMU with three touchdown catches. Despite all the attention from opposing secondaries, he is leading the Big 12 in receiving yards (457), touchdown receptions (six), and yards per game (114).
> 
> 
> Critical Decision: Leach’s decision to stick with Shannon Woods in the backfield is paying off dividends for the Red Raiders offense. Woods has 276 rushing yards, 118 receiving yards and seven touchdowns.
> 
> Roster Report:
> 
> • RB Aaron Crawford continues to work on getting past his turf toe.
> • OL Louis Vasquez is playing periodically after an ankle injury against Eastern Washington in Week 1.
> • LB Blake Collier is expected to return to the lineup against Kansas State.


----------



## bbjd7

This is your team MLS but it's so ******* funny I had to share it.

http://www.depts.ttu.edu/athletics/passorcatch2008/

Man I got to say good job Texas Tech.


----------



## Hett

I think I'm finally over the Florida loss. Not very good play calling by Meyer. The Georgia loss made me feel a little better, the UF/UGA will still decide the SEC East. At least USF won, now they are #10 in the country!

USF plays Thursday night against Pitt, I have a horrible feeling about it. Strange stuff happens on Thursday night football. I'm going to the Rays game at 2:30, then the USF game at 7:30. I think that will be even a better day of sports than my UF/USF football day a few weeks ago.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

I think if Vandy gets past Auburn this weekend, then you guys in the SEC east should start paying a little more attention to them. They scored a ton on a very stout Sout Carolina defense. But their defense isn't coming around as quickly as I expected. 

UF is having serious issues, I can see it now though. 55-10 against Arkansas (I love seeing Petrino fail so badly) gives them the confidence they need to knock off the defending champions the following week. If we don't get our nickel and dime packages into their proper assignments we are going to get beat big-time at Gainesville. UF always plays their A-game against us. 

If Miles wins in two weeks, he will be the first LSU coach to win at Auburn and at UF in the same year. I think he is the first LSU coach to do something every year. And he still gets considered the 2nd or 3rd best in the conference. I remember a guy by the name of Saban that coached at LSU and had those same opportunities. Also it took Miles one year less to win a NC, never had a blowout loss, and never lost a non-conference game (especially not a homecoming game to UAB). I think Miles outcoahced Bama last year in the 2nd half and will do it again this year. Also Meyer, still hasn't found any answers for his RB woes, something a great coach should have no problem doing, especially an "offensive genius". I guess his genius goes as far as Billick's and Weiss's. If you got the players (i.e. Brady (for Weiss) and Moss (for Billick)) you got the knowledge.


----------



## bbjd7

Slow down man Meyer is a much better coach then Weis or Billick.

Now anytime someone is called an offensive genius it gets overstated but Meyer can coach kids up well. Weis is a terrible coach with amazing talent and Billick isn't very good either.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

bbjd7 said:


> Slow down man Meyer is a much better coach then Weis or Billick.
> 
> Now anytime someone is called an offensive genius it gets overstated but Meyer can coach kids up well. Weis is a terrible coach with amazing talent and Billick isn't very good either.


I don't know. A guy with a good system is one thing, but offensive genius is another. An offensive genius is a guy that can excel with any personnel and create a system around them. Not one that needs certain players for his sytem. The lack of adjustments he made to his offense for Chris Leak opened my eyes to that. 

I am not sying he is not a great coach at all. If that is what you took it as, I was misunderstood. I don't know who could be considered an offensive genius though. Maybe Bill Walsh or Rich Rodriguez since he has done it with so many different types of players.


----------



## bbjd7

K was just making sure you weren't comparing his coaching skill to Weis, and Billick.

Yea Walsh was a genius and Rich Rod is pretty good to however IDK if I would call him a genius though yet.

I mean if he turns my boys into the BCS title contenders then I will call him that and his system is fantastic but it's hard to know how great he is when he has freshman fumbling the ball all over the field.

BTW I would say back in the day the Ole ball Coach at Florida was a genius.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Spurrier is just another guy with a system. 

Rich Rod broke records with Shaun King at Tulane and then expanded his system at WVU and we saw a coach that used two completely different sets of personnel to be successful. His gameday coaching and preparation are question marks (also his motivational ability), but his knowledge is a sure thing to me.


----------



## bbjd7

Well the guy created a spread his knowledge is amazing.

But if we are talking about systems then Bill Walsh just ran a system it was a new system no one had seen before but it was a system.

I mean part of being an offensive genius is creating a system no one can defend.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Totally agree, but defenses always catch up and so far. Walsh's west coast system is still the base of almost every NFL team. 

As far as creating the spread, Rodriguez did not. He added the option run for the QB spot to it though I believe. I think it was a high school coach in Ohio that came up with the spread offense. Which is just a variation of the run and shoot. 

EDIT: here is a pretty informative article on the offense history's in the NFL and football in general.

http://www.rootzoo.com/articles/vie...enge--the-History-of-Offensive-Football._3200


----------



## Hett

Hett said:


> USF plays Thursday night against Pitt, I have a horrible feeling about it. Strange stuff happens on Thursday night football.


I hate when I'm right. :thumbsdown:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

It doesn't help that Pitt has a really good team either. They just opened their season really poorly. 

That was the most uninspired USF team I have seen play in some time. The depth issues on their d-line didn't help either.


----------



## The Legend

This week the Ducks are going to walk into the LA Coliseum and stiff arm the Trojans to victory(hey it is the underrated Jeremiah Johnson's words not mine) it should be a little easier with Rey Maualuga out and Brian Cushing having a broken hand.


----------



## Hett

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> That was the most uninspired USF team I have seen play in some time.


Unfortunately, it's something I see way too much. I'm probably one of only a few people who think this, but I think it's time for Leavitt to move on. I'm not sure he is the right coach to move USF past where they are right now. They still don't recruit well, which is crazy considering they were #2 last year and they run a high school level offense. They beat the teams they shouldn't beat, and lose/struggle against mediocre or bad teams.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

I completely agree but it is a Marty Schottenheimer styl decision for the powers that be to make. He has done so much and really is a good coach. I just don't think he really understands BCS division 1-a football. Those facilities are top notch and much better then FSU and UM. UF has way more resources though. So recruiting should be doing better.

I agree. It really sucks to see your team play uninspired football. That is what I saw when LSU played after Thanksgiving against Arkansas last year.


----------



## Walker

Well this is just the beginning boys- the long hard road starts today for Texas.

Today: @Colorado (3-1)
Oct. 11th: #1 Oklahomo (4-0) @Dallas
Oct. 18th: #4 Missouri (4-0)
Oct. 25th: #21 Oklahoma St. (4-0)
Nov. 1st: @#7 Texas Tech (4-0)
Nov. 8th: Baylor happy02
Nov. 15th: @#16 Kansas (3-1)
Then we finish with ATM on Thanksgiving day.

If we get past Colorado and the drunken frenzy that are their fans tonight we'll face 2 Top 5 teams back to back, then ranked OSU before traveling to Lubbock to face Top 10 Tech. Brutal schedule but we'll either be forged by fire or become seasoned for next year. It's just gettin' good fellas. :thumb02:​


----------



## MLS

Would ya'll be interested in vbookie's for games?


----------



## The Legend

MLS said:


> Would ya'll be interested in vbookie's for games?


Yeah but to be honest I would be more interested if it was for the NFL, I don't mind picking the college games though.


----------



## MLS

Tech ended up just walking through Kansas State 58-28. 

Graham was 38/51 for 451 yards and 6 touchdowns and ran for one as well. Crabtree ended up with 9 catches for 106 yards and 2 TD's. In total 11 recievers had a catch. Running backs combined for 136 yards on 28 carries.

Defense didn't show up in the first quarter but played well the rest of the game. Should of been 59-21 but Tech had an extra point blocked and had a punt blocked and returned for a touchdown with under 4 mins left in the 4th. Total yards ended up being, Tech: 627 and KState: 295

The game had winds up to 30 mph and once KState had to go into it you saw what there team was. 1 touchdown and most of there yards came in this quarter and their second touchdown was a 1 yard run at the start of the second quarter but the drive to get them there was done in the first.


----------



## The Legend

F*ck! We were doing good for a while but started making stupid mistakes, hopefully we can come back in the second half.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Sloppy games today


----------



## The Legend

It just went downhill for us with 2 minutes left in the 1st half.


----------



## Walker

Texas cruised- up 21-0 at half(thanks to the Colorado kicker who was 0-3) and then just rode out the second half. Chris Ogbonnaya had a great game- it really looks like a RB by committee for this year and I think they will trade off being to hot hand.​ 
Colt had a decent game 2 picks but one was a tipped ball off a receiver. Defense is coming on nicely. :thumbsup:​ 
Vandy- 5-0. Auburn is struggling with that new offense- mightily.


Now it's time boys- Texas versus Oklahomo!! Two top 5 undefeated teams in the Red River Shootout!​


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

I wonder where Gameday would have gone if UF didn't lose to Ole Miss last week. 

You would have had LSU coming to Gainesville and Texas and OU in Dallas. That would have been a tough choice. 

I bet they ended up in Dallas though. 

You going to be at that game Walker?

I think we can beat UF next week, but we need to make absolutely no mistakes. This whole UF struggling on offense thing is gone now. They will be firing on all cylinders when the defending champs come to town. Our pass defense scares me. I know Auburn plays at a different level when they play us, but we are the only team they moved the ball against and MSU also was fairly successful. Although I place about 17 of those points on poor special teams. If we kick the ball to Brandon James I will not be a happy man. 

I think special teams and turnovers decide this game in Gainesville next week. I think the ability to pressure Bradford will decide the Red River Shootout also. If you can't pressure him with your 4-down linemen then you are dead. If so, then they are dead.


----------



## Hett

I think they would have went to Dallas too, the UF/LSU game doesn't have a cool nickname like the Red River Rivalry. Gameday was actually in Gville for the game two years ago when LSU came into town, that was my first (and hopefully last) experience with LSU fans.


----------



## Walker

I wish I was going to the game this weekend- I tried to secure some tickets during the summer but it was a no-go. Now the prices have gone gonzo- no way I can afford them now. 

I'll be honest I hate the name Red River Rivalry they changed it from Red River Shootout for gay-ass PC reasons when Dr. Pepper became the main sponsor. They felt "shootout" had a negative connation because you know our fans and their fans would show up on our horses with six-shooters and rifles and start shooting at everyone in the wrong color. Then at halftime the sooner-schooner would do circles at midfield and we'd play cowboys and indians while killing each other. I used to get on the big ferris wheel or climb on top of Big Tex and snipe UO fans walking into the stadium.

Man I miss those days. 

As to the game I think it's going to be high scoring game and it will come down to our front 7 on D and theirs. Whoever creates the most pressure will win. Both quarterbacks are crazy accurate so the secondaries are going to be put to the test big time and without pressure either one(or both) could get torched.

It could go either way but I'm callin' it UT-34 UO- 30.

I think Muschamp's D will give up a lot of yardage but will force UO to kick FGs and hold them down in the redzone. I hope anyways- should be a kickass game. :happy04:​


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Me too. I don't want to play OU in the championship game again. I actually want payback on biatches for torching us in the cotton bowl a few years ago. But we got a lot of games to win before we are there.


----------



## Hett

*LSU lineman targets Gators QB Tebow for take-out duty*

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/news/story?id=3630858


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Let's not kid ourselves about his meaning with those words. Though i vehemently disagree with announcing it to the media, I htink he was just saying he is going to hit Tebow as hard as he can when he has the "clean" shot. That is his job. 

This is not nearly as bad as what happened last year. When our dumbass students called Tebow's cell phone and left death threat v-mails for him for th entire week. I thought that was classless and goes against what LSU football stands for. Sometimes (many times) our students go too far. They usually grow out of that though. If you didn't know, that is why Tebow acted like he was calling someone when he scored his first TD in Baton Rouge last year. He was basically saying, "what was all that shit earlier this week". 

our students classically responded with this chant, "**** you, Tebow" that could be heard on the TV broadcast. I don't condone what the students did before the game and i certainly disagree with the chants during the game including the pre-game "teabag tebow" chant. The guy is just too classy to taunt and i think it makes him better. 

Another thing that i have heard a lot about this year is analysts saying that the game in baton Rouge was Tebow's worst. I am not certian bu tI think he was responsible for the only touchdowns and about 80% of the offense from that entire game. I think those guys were confusing it with the game in J-ville.


----------



## Tripod87

I can't wait for the UT OU game. It's going to be sick. I reallllllllly hope Whitaker will be healthy for this game. He's been listed as questionable since UTEP and he's obviously the best back we have right now. Without Whitaker, I give UT a slim chance of winning since we need to control the time of possesion to win.

The big story will come down to our pass D and run game, both of which have underperformed this year. Should be a good one.

And oh yeah...

*OU

SUCKS*


----------



## Walker

Tripod87- I won't lie I am practically in a lather over this game and it's 2 days out. I freaking cannot wait for kickoff. I really think the difference will come down to Muschamp- Mack is not the most excitable pumped up motivator but Will is, plus he is a badass with schemes and gameplans.

The defense is actually flying to ball for gang tackles and they are pumped to perform for this guy. I really think the game will come down to how the D handles UO's attack. I really think that Brian Orakpo will have a good game but the UO line will be so concerned about him that it will open it up for other linemen and especially the LBs to have a great game.

I may be drinking too much of the Muschamp Kool-aid but I'm hooked on his intensity and passion- this team needed that. 

God I can't wait for this game!!!!!​


----------



## Hett

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Let's not kid ourselves about his meaning with those words. Though i vehemently disagree with announcing it to the media, I htink he was just saying he is going to hit Tebow as hard as he can when he has the "clean" shot. That is his job.
> 
> This is not nearly as bad as what happened last year. When our dumbass students called Tebow's cell phone and left death threat v-mails for him for th entire week. I thought that was classless and goes against what LSU football stands for. Sometimes (many times) our students go too far. They usually grow out of that though. If you didn't know, that is why Tebow acted like he was calling someone when he scored his first TD in Baton Rouge last year. He was basically saying, "what was all that shit earlier this week".
> 
> our students classically responded with this chant, "**** you, Tebow" that could be heard on the TV broadcast. I don't condone what the students did before the game and i certainly disagree with the chants during the game including the pre-game "teabag tebow" chant. The guy is just too classy to taunt and i think it makes him better.
> 
> Another thing that i have heard a lot about this year is analysts saying that the game in baton Rouge was Tebow's worst. I am not certian bu tI think he was responsible for the only touchdowns and about 80% of the offense from that entire game. I think those guys were confusing it with the game in J-ville.


I agree with you, someone needs to pull that kid aside and tell him what not to say to the media. I know all about the cell phone incident last season, it was covered extensively in Gainesville. Last season's game was pretty bad, I thought USF students were bad at games until I heard all the stuff the LSU students chanted. I'm not even sure now if I'm going to be able to watch the game, I have tickets to games 1 and 2 of the ALCS.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Oh come on Hett, you think that stuff (chanting obscene shit) is limited to USF and LSU. I have been to a bunch of games in different venues around the SEC and about the only one that wasn't hostile was Ole Miss. Obscenities are chanted everywhere. Even in bowl games. 

Walker - why do you refer to Oklahoma as UO. I thought it was OU. Not that it is a big deal, just curious. I assumed you have a reason. Also, remember the last time a Muschamp led defense went up against a #1 OU team with a #1 offense in the nation? National Championship LSU was the result and about 250 total yards. Would have been a 14 point victory but their defense caused a turnover deep in our territory. 

I would be really concerned about your lack of a running game though. I think you guys have had better tests so far, and that might help you edge one out.

It will be a big day tomorrow. I will miss the first half and probably a bit of the 3rd quarter of our game because of work. I can't keep marking off to watch football. 

If we win, that game in Columbia will be very siimilar to our contest in lexington last year. Last year we were coming off a huge win against UF and had to travel to lexington, but had to prepare for Auburn the following week. This year we got USC in between an away game with UF and a home game with UGA. I know we need to play one game at a time, but that game is really dangerous. How do you focus a bunch of 20 yr olds on a reeling USC team when you just beat a great UF team and have a very highly talented UGA team around the corner. Also, probably the biggest recruiting weekend for any SEC team of the year. Damn our schedule is about to hit crunch time. I guess we got something in common with Texas, Walker.


----------



## Tripod87

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Walker - why do you refer to Oklahoma as UO. I thought it was OU. Not that it is a big deal, just curious. I assumed you have a reason. Also, remember the last time a Muschamp led defense went up against a #1 OU team with a #1 offense in the nation? National Championship LSU was the result and about 250 total yards. Would have been a 14 point victory but their defense caused a turnover deep in our territory.



I wondered the same thing about UO. If you got a good reason, that's cool, but if not, let's not try and be like A&M who calls us TU and thinks it offends us.

...lol

...aggies


----------



## Hett

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/news/story?id=3637679

Talk smack about Tebow, and he'll injury you even before the game starts!


----------



## Tripod87

*YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## ID06

Well, I'm going to go cut my wrists, it's been nice knowing you guys.


----------



## truebluefan

Looks like my Alabama Crimson Tide could be #1 after tonight. Wow.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

I have expected to lose this game since the beginning of the season. But the showing tonight was just miserable. Really upsetting loss for Tiger fans. Our defense was pitiful. Haven't been that badly outplayed since UGA in 2004 at Athens. Very similar games too. 

Congrats Hett, hopefully we will see you in Atlanta. I will be going to that game if we are there.


----------



## Walker

Man even the hangover I have this morning can't wipe the smile off my face. That game was freaking beautiful. Texas never blinked and just kept coming back over and over again and finally just wore down the Sooners. I thought this could be a shootout but I did not think that many points would be put up. Both quarterbacks were throwing unbelievable darts yesterday- it honestly reminded me of a video game how sickly accurate they both were. Some times they both had a 1 foot by 1 foot window and they would just snap the ball in there- that was awesome to watch.​ 
The officiating was atrocious for both teams- they honestly were like a high school crew that was over-awed by the game they were trying(and failing) to ref. This was the only negative about this game.​ 
Everybody here in Austin is going nuts. Now we have to maintain our hunger and adjust for Mizzou next week. We have a good team but we can't start drinking the Kool-aid now. Mizzou will try and come back after their loss and then we still have OSU and Tech in the following weeks.​ 
Hett congrats and tough break ZZ.​ 
Penn St. destroyed Wisconsin at Wisconsin.​ 
Michigan lost to Toledo. ​ 
Oh yeah and Texas WON!!!!​ 
:thumb01::happy01::happy03::happy03::happy01::thumb01:​


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Big win for you guys in Austin, Walker. That was about the only positive in my day. That and the Rays beating the Sox. 

It is amazing how terrible our defense has played against spread offenses the last two years. I was pissed when we didn't bring in a new DC when Pelini left. I wasn't very impressed with Pelini while he was here either. I thought that we had the most overrated coordinators when it was Fisher and Pelini, but apparently Pelini was better then I thought. Our defense has played awful this year. If we don't wake up we will lose the next two games also. 

This game was so eerily similar to our blowout in Athens in 2004. I mean it was after a NC season. Against the best team from the east a year ago that we barely beat at home the previous year. And we had a first year starting QB in both games. Couple that with the fact that big plays on the opening drives in each game from tipped balls that went for TD's and it is almost scary. But we never recovered. 

I was wondering when UF was going to wake up and play like I knew they could. I wish it was one week later though.


----------



## Walker

Well we got the dreaded #1 ranking- now after dlying under the radar all season long the national bull's eye is upon us. I hope we can buck the #1 trend of the past couple of years. Still in the middle of the meat grinder. Mizzou's up next here and then OSU comes to town and then the big road showdown with Tech. Exciting times but some very hard games ahead.

Tommy Bowden is out at Clemson too.​


----------



## bbjd7

Damn Michigan keeps putting me through pain.

Luckly I'm not smart enough to get into Michigan and I'm probably going to Oklahoma State who are 6-0 and just got a big win.


----------



## Tripod87

Yeah, Texas has by far the toughest remaining schedule of any college team. Got two more in the top 5 and the current number 11/former number 3. Not to mention Kansas as well. If we actually come on top after all this, it could possibly be one of the most impressive seasons of any college team.

Got a tough one a Mizzou this week then OSU. Hopefully, it will be awesome. Oh yeah, I got tickets for both games!


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

I think Texas's schedule is very manageable. Tech is going to be a tough game because it is in Lubbock. But Mizzou is the toughest by far. Okie State got lucky they caught Daniel on an off night. Otherwise their 29 points or whatever it was would not have been enough. 

I wouldn't be surprised if the curse of the #1 caught up with the Horns this week, but I don't think Mizzou is a better team at all. In fact, I think Texas is the best of the Big 12. 

I think UGA has the toughest though. Playing in Jacksonville against UF and in baton Rouge against LSU (regardless of what happened on Saturday, we are still good). I don't think a coach has come through LSU without getting blown out in Gainesville. 

Very glad Bowden got fired. I would be surprised to see Poppa Loston commit to anyone other then LSU now. He officially decommitted from Clemson. His cousin Russell Sheperd is a strong commit and trying to recruit everyone for us and his good friend Jamarkus McFarland is a lean. I think if Loston commits we get all three and all are the best at their position in the country according to scouts and rivals.


----------



## Tripod87

You really think Texa's schedule is manageable? Man, that's crazy. Every analyst I've seen said we have the toughest schedule of any team in college as well. Not only do we play a bunch of top 10s, we play 5 top 16 ranked teams in a span of 6 weeks. We don't even get that little breather every once in a while. That's painful.


----------



## MLS

**** Tech had a weird game against Nebraska. Offense would have drives that only lasted like 2 mins and then the defense couldn't get Nebraska off the field. Luckily the offense scored on pretty much all but 2 drives they had so they were able to stay in the game.

Our field goal kicker SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bbjd7

Come on now ZZ. Two real tough games at LSU and Florida but besides that Vandy, Auburn, and Kentucky haven't really proven themselves at all.

Mizzou is obviously talented, Ok State is a good team, Texas Tech has an amazing offense, and Kansas is a good team to.

Honestly the SEC this year isn't that great outside of Georgia, Florida, Alabama, and LSU.


----------



## Walker

MLS I'm very glad to hear that about your kicker it always helps when the team you are playing can't rely on their kicker- it really changes things.

I didn't get to see any of the Nebraska game what happened there?

I really wish Mizzou hadn't lost last week- for 2 reasons- they'll be pissed after losing and OSU exposed a way to screw with their offense by shooting the wide gaps of their O-line to pressure Daniels into bad throws. That means they will get to work on that this week to shore that up. I think we match very well with Mizzou though but I can see anything shootout coming. I like our defense waaaay better than theirs.

I think a buddy of mine is going to be able to come through with a ticket for me and I hope so. The crowd will be nuts for that game. Texas is #1, Mizzou is a good team and it's a night game: 

:drink02::happy03::drink01::happy03::drink02:


Here are your fun stats of the week:

This is the first time since 1984 that Texas has been ranked #1 in the regular season. I even didn't know that.

Texas Tech is averaging 46.3 pts per game- and that's only good enough for _5th_ in the Big 12 so far this year.  That's nuts!​


----------



## enceledus

If Florida takes Georgia out, they are going all the way this year! The SEC is by far the most dominant conference. Big
10 = overrated garbage.


----------



## MLS

Walker said:


> MLS I'm very glad to hear that about your kicker it always helps when the team you are playing can't rely on their kicker- it really changes things.
> 
> I didn't get to see any of the Nebraska game what happened there?​


Oh our kicker is just plain horrible. He is 3/7 on field goals with his longest coming from a whopping 35 yards out. He has also missed 3-4 extra points. Needless to say, Leach is gonna go for it on 4th down even more.

To be honest, the defense just flat out sucked. Nebraska played extremely well but Tech's defense just couldn't stop them for some reason. Nebraska was averaging 5-6 yards per rush. One of the starting defensive lineman was out but that is no excuse for how poor they played.

The offense did their normal thing but their drives would only last 2 mins so the defense would have to go back out and Nebraska would have a 15 play drive (they had 4 drives of 10+ plays). Nebraska was doing what they needed to and keeping Tech's offense off the field. Graham only had 25 pass attempts, completed 20 but still 25 attempts for a Tech quarterback is so low. Tech only had 8 offensive drives (including OT), scored on 6 of them but still only 8 drives.

On Tech's last TD that put them ahead before Nebraska tied it and sent it to OT, the field goal kicker kicks the extra point off the up right and the ball barely ends up going through. So then game goes to overtime Tech gets the ball first and scores and our lovely kicker gets the extra point blocked because he kicks the ball so low.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

bbjd7 said:


> Come on now ZZ. Two real tough games at LSU and Florida but besides that Vandy, Auburn, and Kentucky haven't really proven themselves at all.
> 
> Mizzou is obviously talented, Ok State is a good team, Texas Tech has an amazing offense, and Kansas is a good team to.
> 
> Honestly the SEC this year isn't that great outside of Georgia, Florida, Alabama, and LSU.


Yeah those two tough games are both road games. That game in J-ville is not like the Red River shootout. It is not a 50-50 crowd. More like 70-30 UF fans. Not to mention a really tough game against LSU or Bama in the SEC championship game. 

Texas's two toughest are at home. And when was the last time Kansas beat a top 25 team. Wouldn't a good team need to do that? Or at least win more then 1 out of the last 10? OSU and Mizzou are tough opponents, but their defenses will not be able to contain Texas especially without a home field crowd to throw them off a bit. Tech is the one to watch. If Texas gets past them they run the table.

You can also count on Auburn being a better team by the time they play UGA. Since firing Franklin, they are having to re-learn their old offense. This week they will be much improved and display a power running game. Vandy also looked great with their new QB. Nickson was good initially, but he started making mistakes and it took Mackenzi Adams to bring them back against a stout Auburn defense. He will play well this season, but I don't think Athens is a good place to get your first start. 

BTW, name a conference with a better top 4 then the ones you named from the SEC?



Tripod87 said:


> You really think Texa's schedule is manageable? Man, that's crazy. Every analyst I've seen said we have the toughest schedule of any team in college as well. Not only do we play a bunch of top 10s, we play 5 top 16 ranked teams in a span of 6 weeks. We don't even get that little breather every once in a while. That's painful.


Every analyst also said Clemson was hands down the best team in the ACC, WVU was the best of the Big East, and UGA was #1. They are wrong and very often too. Wasn't it just last week, OU was the best team in America? BTW you only got 4 ranked teams not 5. And by the time you play Kansas, they won't be ranked any more. Nothing to scoff at playing 4 teams. Just correcting you is all.


----------



## Hett

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Yeah those two tough games are both road games. That game in J-ville is not like the Red River shootout. It is not a 50-50 crowd. More like 70-30 UF fans.


I dunno man, when I was there I wouldn't put it past 55/45 in favor of Florida fans. Outside of the game there are more Florida fans by far, but not so inside.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Having never been to the game, all the info I have is from people that have. Most are UGA fans too. So, I will definitely take your word for it, Hett. Regardless of the attendance though, it is a game that UGA rarely wins. 

I think UF is the best team in America and it isn't even close. We saw what happens when they click on all cylinders. I knew what they were capable of prior to LSU getting destroyed. I just wish we were clicking too so we could have kept it close. I think they got more talent then USC and Texas. And they are the fastest team in America. I think it was our MLB, Darry Beckwith, that said after the game it is like they have a bunch of Trindons back there in the backfield. Referring to Trindon Holliday (our RB, regarded as the fastest college football player in America). Demps and Rainey looked really good, but mainly because they weren't getting tackled on the initial contact. Not sure if that was because they were breaking them or we weren't wrapping up properly, but if UF keeps playing liek that on defense, they will be tough to beat. They shut down the best running game in the SEC by doing something new every other series.

According to Crowton (our OC) UF showed something they haven't shown twice before half time and twice after half time. You think UF was waiting all season for this game? They were prepared. And it showed. As soon as we made adjustments to handle their new stuff, they came out with even more new stuff. Congrats to Charlie Strong and his unit for doing that. You would have thought they were the ones with the bye week.


----------



## MLS

> If last year represented the season of the upstart, with Missouri and Kansas challenging for national supremacy, this year represents a major show of force from the old guard.
> 
> Midway through the season, Texas, Alabama and Penn State fill the top three spots in each of the two major polls. Anyone who hadn't been paying attention to college football since the late 1970s could open their newspapers and figure that nothing has changed over the past 30 years.
> 
> In reality, plenty has changed in the past three months. Here's a look at some of the major happenings – good and bad – over the first half of the 2008 season.
> 
> 5 MOST IMPORTANT THINGS WE'VE LEARNED
> 
> 1. THE BIG 12 IS THE NATION'S BEST CONFERENCE. Yeah, yeah, defense wins championships. But the offenses in this conference would cause a video game to short-circuit. Never before has one conference had so much firepower. As we turn the corner on the halfway mark, the Big 12 has four teams –Texas, Oklahoma, Texas Tech and Oklahoma State – ranked in the top 10. And Missouri and Kansas are in the top 20.
> 
> 2. ALABAMA IS BACK, BABY! In only his second season in Tuscaloosa, Nick Saban has the Crimson Tide in the thick of the national title chase. This decade, Oklahoma's Bob Stoops (2000), Ohio State's Jim Tressel (2002) and Florida's Urban Meyer (2006) won BCS titles in their second seasons on the job. Hmmm.
> 
> 3. THE BIG EAST IS A BUNGLED MESS. After two over-the-rainbow, yellow-brick-road fantasy seasons, the Big East has turned into a pumpkin. There will be no Cinderella this fall – just a bunch of average-looking stepsister teams. Is it too late to take away that automatic BCS bid?
> 
> 4. WE HAVE A BCS-BUSTER IN OUR MIDST. And it likely will be either BYU or Utah. The two meet Nov. 22 in Salt Lake City in a season that has seen several other non-"Big Six" squads also cause some heads to turn. Boise State, TCU, East Carolina, Fresno State and Ball State are either currently ranked or have been at some point this season, and Tulsa is another that could have a perfect regular season.
> 
> 5. THE NEW 40-SECOND PLAY CLOCK HAS HAD AN IMPACT. The folks cfbstats.com have figured out that the average number of plays per game is down about nine from last season, and games are about 13 minutes shorter.
> 
> 5 THINGS WE'RE STILL WAITING TO LEARN
> 
> 1. WILL THE BCS CHAMPIONSHIP GAME FEATURE TWO ONE-LOSS TEAMS? Last year, two-loss LSU found itself playing for the title – and winning. We don't think a two-loss team will make it to Miami this January. But there's a good chance the BCS Championship Game will have at least one one-loss team.
> 
> 2. IS NOTRE DAME BACK? The Irish are 4-2. But, honestly, who have they beaten? Even if the Fighting Irish march on to finish 9-3, we won't know how good this program is until next fall.
> 
> 3. WHO IS THE HEISMAN FRONT-RUNNER? It's a free-for-all right now with no clear front-runner. Here's a good bet: The winner likely will come from the Big 12, which features more candidates than any league in Texas' Colt McCoy, Oklahoma's Sam Bradford, Missouri's Chase Daniel, Texas Tech's Graham Harrell and Michael Crabtree and Oklahoma State's Zac Robinson.
> 
> 4. WILL MICHIGAN SHOW A PULSE? Everyone knew the Wolverines would struggle as the program transitioned to Rich Rodriguez. But no one envisioned the muddled mess that has unfolded. Michigan's 33-year bowl streak looks poised to end.
> 
> 5. WHO'S THE BEST TEAM IN THE NATION? Texas is the current No. 1. But Georgia, USC and Oklahoma also have held the top spot, and this game of hot potato likely continues in a season that doesn't appear to have a dominant team.
> 
> 5 BEST MOVES
> 
> 1. PENN STATE GOES BACK TO THE FUTURE. The introduction of the "Spread HD" offense with Daryll Clark at quarterback looks an awful lot like the attack that helped Michael Robinson lead Penn State to a Big Ten and Orange Bowl title three years ago. Penn State has returned to national title contention thanks in large part to a high-powered, multi-faceted offense that is averaging 45.3 points per game.
> 
> 2. OHIO STATE HANDS ITS OFFENSE TO TERRELLE PRYOR. It took some guts to hand the starting quarterback job to a true freshman, particularly since incumbent starter Todd Boeckman had directed the Buckeyes to a BCS Championship Game appearance. But Ohio State has looked like an entirely different team with Pryor at the helm.
> 
> 3. BOISE STATE PUTS ITS FAITH IN A FRESHMAN QUARTERBACK. Redshirt freshman Kellen Moore wasn't the most experienced candidate for the Broncos' starting quarterback position, but he clearly was the best guy for the job. Moore ranks sixth in the nation in passing efficiency and has Boise State in the hunt for a second BCS appearance in the past three seasons.
> 
> 4. TEXAS TECH COACH MIKE LEACH'S FOURTH-DOWN GAMBLE AGAINST NEBRASKA. Texas Tech faced fourth-and-5 from its 36 in a tie game late in the fourth quarter against Nebraska. Just about anyone else would have punted in that situation, but Graham Harrell instead threw a 47-yard completion to Michael Crabtree to set up a go-ahead touchdown. The play didn't decide the game – Nebraska scored a touchdown of its own before losing 37-31 in overtime – but it symbolized the go-for-broke approach that has made Leach such a success.
> 
> 5. VIRGINIA TECH SWITCHING GEARS AND HANDING THE QUARTERBACK JOB TO TYROD TAYLOR. The Hokies should have never considered redshirting Taylor in the first place, but give Virginia Tech coach Frank Beamer credit for changing his mind instead of stubbornly sticking to a mistaken preseason decision. The Hokies are playing as well as anyone in the ACC now that Taylor is running the offense.
> 
> 5 WORST MOVES
> 
> 1. AUBURN SWITCHING TO THE SPREAD OFFENSE. Auburn has the type of championship-caliber defense that could have made the Tigers a top-10 team as long as their offense was merely competent. Switching to the spread when you don't have players suited to that offense assured Auburn would waste all the talent it had assembled on the other side of the ball.
> 
> 2. VIRGINIA TECH'S PRESEASON DECISION TO REDSHIRT TYROD TAYLOR. Virginia Tech might be undefeated right now if it had played Taylor in its season-opening loss to East Carolina. At least the Hokies realized they made a mistake and corrected themselves early in the season.
> 
> 3. WEST VIRGINIA'S CLOCK MANAGEMENT AGAINST COLORADO. West Virginia was driving for the potential winning score late in the fourth quarter against Colorado, but the Mountaineers allowed too much time to tick away and had to settle for overtime. The Mountaineers' eventual loss to Colorado put even more pressure on first-year coach Bill Stewart.
> 
> 4. SOUTH CAROLINA'S DECISION TO GIVE THE STARTING QUARTERBACK JOB TO TOMMY BEECHER. Giving the job to Beecher at the start of the season only created more uncertainty at a position that has caused plenty of headaches for South Carolina coach Steve Spurrier. The Gamecocks' quarterback carousel kept on spinning after Beecher threw four interceptions in a season-opening 34-0 win over N. C. State. He's now the third-teamer.
> 
> 5. THE ACC MEDIA MAKING CLEMSON AN OVERWHELMING CONFERENCE FAVORITE AND NAMING CLEMSON QB CULLEN HARPER THE PRESEASON PLAYER OF THE YEAR. Both these choices seemed obvious at the time, but the moves look rather foolish – and for obvious reasons – in retrospect.
> 
> 5 BIGGEST SURPRISES
> 
> 1. ALABAMA IN THE TRENCHES. The Crimson Tide would be in the national championship game if the season ended today thanks to offensive and defensive lines that dominated Clemson and Georgia. The offensive line was supposed to be good – but not this good. The defensive line, though, has performed way above expectations because of junior tackle Terrence Cody.
> 
> 2. PENN STATE'S OFFENSE. Quarterback Daryll Clark is becoming the best Heisman candidate outside of the Big 12, Derrick Williams is looking like the No. 1 overall prep prospect he was coming into college in 2005 and the Nittany Lions are a national title contender.
> 
> 3. THE GEEKS SHALL INHERIT THE TURF. Vanderbilt and Northwestern started 5-1, Duke is 3-2. Stanford is 4-3. Finally, schools that can say the phrase "student-athlete" with a straight face.
> 
> 4. CLEMSON'S COLLAPSE. Should this really qualify as a surprise? Unmet expectations have cost Tommy Bowden, Rob Spence and Cullen Harper their jobs.
> 
> 5. AUBURN'S OFFENSE. The Tony Franklin experiment failed miserably. The Tigers were a top-10 team in the preseason, but they have lost three of the last four, including losses to Vanderbilt and Arkansas.
> 
> 5 HOTTEST SEATS
> 
> 1. JOE GLENN, WYOMING. He's ready to join a growing club of failed Cowboys coaches since Joe Tiller left in 1996. To be fair, this is one of the most difficult jobs in America.
> 
> 2. TYRONE WILLINGHAM, WASHINGTON. It's not if but when he will be asked to turn in his keys. When he leaves, Willingham can know he has left the place better than he found it.
> 
> 3. GREG ROBINSON, SYRACUSE. Mercifully, one of the most painful eras in this glorious school's history will end – with a thud, of course.
> 
> 4. TOMMY TUBERVILLE, AUBURN. Less than a year ago, Tuberville signed an extension. Now, a torch-carrying mob is on his doorstep following an epic offensive meltdown.
> 
> 5. PHILLIP FULMER, TENNESSEE. It's painfully obvious this program is a notch below the SEC elite – and has been for a few years. But how do you deftly show a school icon the door?
> 
> 5 HOTTEST COACHES
> 
> 1. WILL MUSCHAMP, TEXAS DEFENSIVE COORDINATOR. Meet this year's "it" assistant. He will be a head coach somewhere this time next year. Clemson? Washington? Auburn? It's good to be Muschamp.
> 
> 2. LANE KIFFIN, UNEMPLOYED. He's the only coach on this list who doesn't currently have a job. But that should work in his favor. He presumably can pick and choose the best fit. He has a great coaching pedigree and did great work as a USC assistant before heading off to the dysfunctional mess that is the NFL's Oakland Raiders. Getting fired by Al Davis last month means Kiffin is available now.
> 
> 3. MIKE LOCKSLEY, ILLINOIS OFFENSIVE COORDINATOR. Have you seen quarterback Juice Williams and the Illini's offense? The big-time production is because of "Locks," who doubles as a standout recruiter.
> 
> 4. TODD GRAHAM, TULSA. First, he took Rice to its first bowl since 1960 in his only season (2006) with the Owls. Now, he has Tulsa poised to finish unbeaten in just his second season with the Golden Hurricane.
> 
> 5. KYLE WHITTINGHAM, UTAH. First it was Urban Meyer. Now, it's Whittingham. He has perhaps the top non-"Big Six" program in the nation and his Utes are primed to go unbeaten.
> 
> 5 KEY INJURIES
> 
> 1. TB CHRIS WELLS, OHIO STATE: Wells injured his right foot in the opener, which caused him to miss the USC game. It seems extremely unlikely his presence would have meant a Buckeyes win in Los Angeles, but the final score wouldn't have been as embarrassing.
> 
> 2. QB JAKE LOCKER, WASHINGTON. The Huskies were bad with Locker. With him out until at least November, Washington's season is unsalvageable – along with Ty Willingham's job security.
> 
> 3. LB QUENTIN COTTON, EAST CAROLINA. The Pirates have lost three in a row and allowed 19 more points per game after Cotton's season-ending knee injury. Coincidence? No.
> 
> 4. LB REED WILLIAMS, WEST VIRGINIA. Williams never made a full recovery from two offseason shoulder surgeries, but the Mountaineers already had lost twice by the time they decided to redshirt him.
> 
> 5. WR DANTE LOVE, BALL STATE. Love, the nation's leading receiver at the time of his injury, suffered a frightening spinal injury against Indiana on Sept. 20. Ball State is undefeated, but Love won't play football again.
> 
> 5 BEST GAMES
> 
> 1. TEXAS 45, OKLAHOMA 35, OCT. 11: The Sooners kept taking the lead and the Longhorns kept rallying. OU led 35-30 midway through the fourth quarter, but the Longhorns scored two touchdowns to clinch victory in the highest-scoring game in the history of the series. Texas senior wide receiver Jordan Shipley had the best performance of his career with nine catches for 122 yards and a 97-yard kickoff return, and quarterback Colt McCoy passed for 277 yards. OU quarterback Sam Bradford threw five touchdown passes in the loss.
> 
> 2. SOUTH FLORIDA 37, KANSAS 34, SEPT. 13: USF rallied from an early 20-3 deficit, then Kansas stormed back from a 34-20 deficit in the fourth quarter. But with the score tied, Jayhawks quarterback Todd Reesing – who threw for 373 yards and three touchdowns – was intercepted by Nate Allen, who returned the pick 40 yards to Kansas' 27 with just 30 seconds left. Freshman kicker Maikon Bonani, who was making his college debut, converted a 43-yard field goal as time expired.
> 
> 3. UTAH 31, OREGON STATE 28, OCT. 2: Aiming to follow up on an upset of USC the week before, Oregon State led 28-20 after Lyle Moevao hit Brady Camp with a 2-yard pass with just 2:18 remaining. But Utah quarterback Brian Johnson rallied the Utes to 11 points in the final two minutes – the last three coming on Louis Sakoda's game-winning 37-yard field goal on the final play.
> 
> 4. BYU 28, WASHINGTON 27, SEPT. 6: Neither team led by more than seven points, and Washington was on the verge of forcing overtime when quarterback Jake Locker capped a 17-play, 76-yard drive with a 3-yard touchdown run with two seconds remaining. But Locker threw the ball into the air in celebration and was penalized for unsportsmanlike conduct, forcing the Huskies to attempt a 35-yard extra point try to force overtime. BYU defensive end Jan Jorgensen blocked the kick, allowing the Cougars to escape.
> 
> 5. LSU 26, AUBURN 21, SEPT. 20: Strange occurrences and big plays are a staple in this series, and that trend continued. Auburn took a 14-3 lead when defensive end Gabe Mckenzie intercepted a pass by freshman Jarrett Lee and returned it 24 yards for a touchdown late in the second quarter. LSU rallied to take the lead, but Auburn re-took it at 21-20 on Robert Dunn's 15-yard touchdown catch with just over six minutes to play. LSU, though, came back and Lee passed 18 yards to Brandon LaFell for the game-winning touchdown with 1:03 left.
> 
> 5 BIGGEST UPSETS
> 
> 1. OREGON STATE 27, USC 21, SEPT. 25: Freshman running back Jacquizz Rodgers knifed through USC's usually stingy defense for 186 yards and two touchdowns. The Beavers held off a late USC rally to post their first win over a top-ranked team since beating the Trojans in 1967.
> 
> 2. OLE MISS 31, FLORIDA 30, SEPT. 27: Rebels defensive end Kentrell Lockett blocked a potential game-tying extra point in the fourth quarter, and the Ole Miss defense stopped Tim Tebow on fourth-and-1 in the final minute to topple the Gators. Ole Miss quarterback Jevan Snead rushed for a touchdown and threw two touchdown passes, including an 86-yard connection with Shay Hodge for a 31-24 lead with 5:26 left.
> 
> 3. MARYLAND 35, CALIFORNIA 27, SEPT. 13: The Terrapins started the season by eking out a win over Delaware and losing to Middle Tennessee State. California opened with an impressive victory over Michigan State and a blowout of Washington State. So what happens? The Terps don't allow a touchdown in the first three quarters and take a 35-13 lead before the Golden Bears score two late touchdowns to make it close.
> 
> 4. UNLV 23, ARIZONA STATE 20 (OT), SEPT. 13: Maybe the host Sun Devils were looking ahead to a matchup with Georgia. Or maybe they just didn't take UNLV seriously. After all, UNLV had lost 21 of its past 22 games. Whatever the case, Arizona State blew a 10-point lead and Phillip Payne's touchdown reception with 18 seconds left in the fourth quarter forced overtime. Then, UNLV's Malo Taumua blocked Thomas Weber's field-goal attempt in OT to finish off the upset.
> 
> 5. TOLEDO 13, MICHIGAN 10, OCT. 11: While this certainly isn't an elite Michigan team, this season's Wolverines certainly shouldn't have lost to this season's Rockets – especially in Ann Arbor. Toledo came in with one win and had lost by 19 at home to Florida International. Michigan's offensive problems were on full display against a bad Toledo defense.
> 
> 5 MUST-SEE GAMES THE REST OF THE WAY
> 
> We're listing these chronologically:
> 
> 1. GEORGIA AT LSU, OCT. 25: This is one of three big SEC games the rest of the way. But this also is the only one of those three that is guaranteed to have the winner staying in the national title hunt and the loser falling out of that same hunt. The others are Florida vs. Georgia in Jacksonville on Nov. 1 and Alabama at LSU on Nov. 8. Potentially, of course, Alabama-LSU could be a Southeast version of Armageddon – as long as you can drink Dixie beer and eat crawfish at Armageddon.
> 
> 2. PENN STATE AT OHIO STATE, OCT. 25: Penn State looks to be the only team in the Big Ten with a realistic shot at playing for the national title.
> 
> 3. TEXAS AT TEXAS TECH, NOV. 1: The Big 12 still has numerous big games left, but this could be the biggest Longhorns-Red Raiders game ever if both are unbeaten when they meet.
> 
> 4. BYU AT UTAH, NOV. 22: If BYU wins Thursday at TCU, it appears as if this heated rivalry will feature two unbeaten teams. The Mountain West Conference would be on the line – and a BCS berth likely would be up for grabs, too.
> 
> 5. OKLAHOMA AT OKLAHOMA STATE, NOV. 29: This one is a long way away. But can you imagine the, well, bedlam if Oklahoma State is unbeaten and playing its archrival in the "Bedlam Game"?


http://collegefootball.rivals.com/content.asp?CID=863178


----------



## Tripod87

Having College Gameday in Austin is so awesome. It's sweet seeing Kirk and Lee in front of the tower doing their thing. I'm so pumped for the game tonight man. It's going to be another shootout like OU, but I really don't think we'll lose this one. Wish I had some better seats but at least I'm going!


----------



## MLS

Tech/A&M game was close for a half but then Tech's defense decided that they should start playing and shutdown A&M in the second half. Graham was like 44/56 for 450 yards 3 TD's and 2 INT's, one of them not being his fault. He also ran for 2 TD's.

Crabtree missed some of the game because he sprained his ankle, possibly both of them. Still ended up with 8 catches for 71 yards and 2 TD's.

We change field goal kickers and well, we had 2 extra points blocked because the kicker for some reason wouldn't put air under his kick. :dunno:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

I sure hope we build off of our 2nd half performance. Our defense held them to like 35 yards, 2 turnovers, and like 4 sacks. 

South Carolina is a good team, but not good enough to put up 17 on us. We were a much better team in the 2nd half, but we got a long way to go if we are going to beat UGA next week and Bama on 11/08. At least those are home games and both QB's for those teams are more often then not just terrible on the road.


----------



## Tripod87

Texas was unstoppable tonight. UNSTOPPABLE. We scored on EVERY single possession in the first half. Not just scored, but scored touchdowns. No sissy field goals for us. At one point in the first half, Texas had 250+ total yards vs Mizzou's 24 total yards. Even though the final score was a raping 56-31, the 31 points really does not represent how good UT's defense really was. Colt McCoy looked so sharp, and even when he made mistakes, he made the most of it and turned them into Favre like moments.

Not only that, on Sportscenter, for the first time ever did I see such a brutal verb be used as the main bottom headline for the game. "1 Texas _destroys_ 11 Missouri 56-31" Also, Colt did so good, that the analysts actually made fun of Colt for throwing 3 incompletions on 32 attempts. Heisman anyone?


----------



## Walker

Um yeah- Texas is good like pretty good. I really thought this was going to be a much closer game than it turned out to be- I thought it would be close for most of the game and then Texas would pull away late. Instead we decided to pull away early and often and then cruise. I was very impressed with the O and D in the first half.

I'm totally hung over right now and I couldn't care less. Will be going to the gym in a little bit to sweat out my impurities. 

Two great performances back to back but we can't let up or get the big head- Oklahoma St. is rolling into town next week with a good team and the big road test is still in Lubbock. I'm super impressed with this team and its attitude so far- but there is a looong way to go yet.

Penn St. gave me a scare there in the first half but they ended up rolling. I really want to see them beat OSU.

I watched the second half of the Tech- ATM game. I was surprised it was close for the first half but Tech's defense finally showed up in the 2nd half.

Maryland is a very weird team.

Before everyone(polls and media) starts getting on USC's nuts again after this "dominate" win- WSU sucks like a porn pro sucks- they've lost to Cal 66-3, Oregon 63-14, UCLA 28-3 and USC 69-0 for a whooping combined score of 292-33 in PAC-10 play. Cougars you are a badass team. :thumbsdown:

I love me some Boise St.(Fiesta bowl- OU- still laughing) but I cannot watch their home games on TV- I freaking hate that stupid blue field it makes think my TV's color is f'ed up. No Bueno.

Need more coffee now- me loves my Longhorns. :thumb02:​


----------



## MLS

Bowl Champ. Series

1. Texas
2. Alabama
3. Penn St.
4. Oklahoma
5. USC
6. Oklahoma St.
7. Georgia
8. Texas Tech
9. Ohio St.
10. Florida
11. Utah
12. Boise St.
13. LSU
14. TCU
15. Missouri
16. South Florida
17. Pittsburgh
18. Georgia Tech
19. Tulsa
20. Ball St.
21. BYU
22. Northwestern
23. Kansas
24. Minnesota
25. Florida St.

Guess those computers really don't like Tech either does the AP.


----------



## Hett

The computers really hate UF, what the hell? All the computers must be MAC and UF must be a PC. One of them has UF 19th, are you kidding me?! That same poll has OSU 3rd and Penn St 10th. Geez, I just looked at USF too, they must hate Florida college teams or something.


----------



## truebluefan

I invite all of you that love NCAA football to join us at 

http://www.footballforum.com/ncaa-college-football/. 

That is the NCAA football section of MMAforum. It is just at a different url.


----------



## Walker

Wakey-Wakey thread - it's GAMEDAY. :thumb02:

Alrighty fellas we gots a big match up once in Austin, TX. #1 vs. #6 in Texas' gaunlet o' death schedule. I'm very intriqued with OSU as they are one of the few Big 12 teams that has a potent rushing attack on O. Our D is only giving up 53 yds per game but that's mainly because the teams we played hardly ran and then definitely gave it up when behind. So it will be a great test for the D with a different attack to try and shut down.

The history of this series is a little freaky- OSU has built up some huge leads only to lose almost every time. I wanna see the D and Muschamp foaming at the mouth early and often in this contest and shut them down. Should be a good ball game though.

ZZ- good luck vs. Georgia- hopefully your front four can dominate UGA's young O-line. :thumbsup:

Hett- I'd wish you luck but ya'll are playing Kentucky. 

bbjd7- I don't who Michigan is playing so good luck- they need all the help they can this year. :thumb02:

I can't wait for the OSU-PSU showdown tonight- I hope the Nittany Lions can pull it off and make my prediction come true.

Have a good gameday fellas. :thumbsup:​


----------



## Tripod87

Going back to last week, did anyone see someone's sign at the UT vs MIZZOU game? It was "We're still mad about 1896"

I laughed so much when I saw it.

For those who don't know, that was the last time that Mizzou beat UT.

But I'll be going to the UT OSU game in a few hours. I'm excited, but I feel another blowout coming on. Final score: 38-20


----------



## bbjd7

They are playing good old little brother. And they need to beat State because State takes any win over Michigan whether we are down or not as the biggest thing ever.

Hopefully Michigan can pull it off however I'm only going to have one eye on it because my school next year Oklahoma state is taking on your boys at the same time Walker.


----------



## Tripod87

What a game, what a game!!

Intensity throughout. I swear I was going to have a freaking heart attack during the game. Not to mention that there was not a single cloud in the sky, so I got a super nice farmer's tan now.

For those that were watching, or have only seen the highlights, the roughing the passer on McCoy was legit. It was a blow to the head, which is always an easy call. The 4th down stop we had was the most intense thing ever. I pretty much knocked over 4 people standing in the stands in front of me cause I couldn't stop jumping and high fiving people. We were f**king loud at the game, and it showed a lot in OSU's pass protection.

But...so much for the number 2 run d huh?

I also have no voice now


----------



## Walker

Tripod I hear you I was so freaking nervous the whole game. I had a weird funny feeling about this game and it proved out so I'm just stoked we hung on to win. I'm not surprised we gave up rushing yards, mainly because no team we've faced features the running game like OSU does, but I was shocked at the gaping holes their O-line was creating. They were gashing us at times.

I still hate that we just run zone read and the east-west style of running. That works very well with a speedy slasher like Jamaal Charles but Ogbonnaya and McGee aren't like and they can't cut it up the field like he used to do.

That balanced attack had our defense on its heels but they came up big when they had to. Freaking Lamar Houston's play on the middle screen to the receiver on 4th down was simply awesome. He sniffed that out perfectly and nailed Dez Bryant.:thumb02:

I told ya'll way back when- Penn St. was the Big 11 team to watch out for and they proved me right last night. Huge win for Joe Pa, I hope he could see what was happening behind the Hubble Telescope he calls glasses.

ZZ- I maybe saw 3-4 plays from the LSU game but what's up with the D?

Another week another Top 10 team for Texas- load 'em up for Lubbock.​


----------



## MLS

What can I say, Kansas fans were emptying the stadium at the beginning of the third quarter. Guess that's what happens when you score 49 unanswered points. And for once, no missed PAT's though we still missed the one field goal we did kick. Oh and scoring on the second play from scrimmage always helps. 

Graham did his thing and didn't play in the fourth quarter. He was 34/42 for 386 yards and 5 TD's and one rushing TD. 11 different receivers caught a ball.

Crabtree is still a little slowed by his ankle but he still caught 9 passes for 70 yards and 2 TD's.

Tech ran the ball well again, 29 rushes for 139 yards.

Huge thing, the defense played extremely well and limited Kansas' offense to only 315 yards, which most came on Kansas first two drives and then when the game was already decided. McBath picked off Reesing 3 times and Williams sacked Reesing and caused a fumble in the process. And special teams also forced a fumble on a punt return.


----------



## Tripod87

MLS, do you go to Tech? And are you going to next weeks game?

I hate playing in Lubbock. No offense to you MLS, but Tech fans are a bunch of assholes and so disrespectful. They pour drinks and crap all over the visiting team when they come out to the field and throw sh*t at them too. Lots of times, they even cheer when someone on the visiting team gets hurt. Thats f'ed up. Just cause of the gayness, I hope we destroy you guys.


----------



## MLS

Yeah I go there and I will be at the game.

We never claim to be the classiest but there really isn't a harder place to play in the Big 12 and most of it is the way the fans act even though we have one of the smaller stadiums. One thing I can say, Tech fans are there win or lose.

Though I can say from personal experience that Tech fans aren't the only ones do the things you listed. A group of us went to the Tech/UT game last year in Austin and one person had a beer thrown on them and another got spit on, which did lead to a fight. Then walking down the street people just yell shit at you. Being from Austin I knew what to expect but still, just because we are Tech we always get blamed for stuff.


Edit: Oh yeah, looking at the new polls the AP has Tech at #6, they jumped back ahead of USC but Florida jumped Tech, while USA Today has Tech ranked 5th with Florida behind them. OU is still ahead of them on both polls. But if Tech does beat UT where do you think they deserved to be ranked because with the lack of respect out there for Tech I find it hard to believe that they would jump to #1.

One of my favorite videos.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Walker, I was am currently on my way to Baton Rouge to try out for LSu as a DB. All you have to do is not cover anyone and not tackle well. I think I can do that. I hope I don't mess up and wrap someone up though. Wish me luck. 

I really don't know what is going on with the defense. I am glad that I am not able to watch these games because of my job this year. Because I would need antidepressants. I think the fact that really don't trust the QB on the other side has a lot to do with it. Even though Hatch isn't as talented it seems like the defense was playing better and sticking to fundamentals better when he was the starter. But it started to unravel for that unit about mid-season last year so I don't know. 

We have too much talent to allow 50 points to a predictable offense like UGA's especially at home. UF I can see, but not UGA. THey are a running team from the i-form that mixes in a bunch of play action. easy. easy easy stuff to defend. Our co-defensive coordinators should go back to special teams and position coaches and we should get a guy that knows schemes. I really miss Muschamps. Pelinin was overrated but still did better then this. I don't understand at all. We need a young fiery guy to get these kids to play hard every play and execute.

On another note though, big match in Lubbock this weekend. I would like to see you guys pull that one off and cruise the rest of the way to the championship games. 

Looks like Kansas's defense was just what the doctor ordered for the sleeping giant Tech offense. Is Kansas the most overrated team the last two years? What are they like 1-6 against the top 25 in the past two seasons?


----------



## Hett

I hate Georgia and Mark Richt, the coach with the least amount of class in the SEC.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

You can hate UGA all you want but to think Richt has the least amount of class in the SEC is insane man. Especially when guys like Fulmer (the tattle tale), Petrino (the controlling douche), Saban (the power hungry, do anything to win coach), and Meyer (the walking recruiting violation) are in the conference. 

Richt probably has more class then any of them. Ability to coach is where he falls behind.


----------



## Hett

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> You can hate UGA all you want but to think Richt has the least amount of class in the SEC is insane man. Especially when guys like Fulmer (the tattle tale), Petrino (the controlling douche), Saban (the power hungry, do anything to win coach), and Meyer (the walking recruiting violation) are in the conference.
> 
> Richt probably has more class then any of them. Ability to coach is where he falls behind.


I dunno man. It may look like I'm saying that because I'm a UF fan, but that stunt last season was horseshit, and that approving grin on his face the whole time said it all. He risked a 140-man battle royale when all of his players ran on the field. If I had been a Florida player when that happened, I would have been fighting.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Hett said:


> I dunno man. It may look like I'm saying that because I'm a UF fan, but that stunt last season was horseshit, and that approving grin on his face the whole time said it all. He risked a 140-man battle royale when all of his players ran on the field. If I had been a Florida player when that happened, I would have been fighting.


Yeah that was what I thought was going to happen. But that had nothing to do with Richt. He didn't plan it out. And that was aone time thing too. the other guys I mentioned have a long history of classless acts. I think the fact that the UF players didn't result to anything like says a lot about the character and leadership of that team. 

I think you guys will win easily this weekend. I have seen a first hand account of the Gators in full stride and it is something that I really don't thik anyone can stop.


----------



## MLS

Every time I see it I don't know what to say.

http://livematches08.blogspot.com/2008/10/houston-football-player-breaks-leg.html


----------



## Walker

MLS- I hadn't see that play though I had heard about. That was freaking nasty on the replay- just nasty. It sucks a kid's season gets ended because of stupidity like that. And not that I really really mean it, more of in a sportsman kinda way, but good luck tonight should be a great game. :thumbsup:

Man fellas it seems this season has gone by pretty fast- we're already into the final quarter of the season. Been a good so far and I know it's only going to get better. I'll be trying whittle the time away until 7pm tonight and then I know I won't be able to sit down, except at halftime, and will be pacing and screaming at the TV for 4+ hours tonight.

Have a good one today fellas. :thumb02:​


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Tough loss walker, sorry bro. Those are the ones that are hard to get past. 

MLS, congrats man. That was an amazing ending for ya'll. Kind of reminiscent of LSU v Auburn from 2007. 

Looks like Bama will surely lose next week. Because no one can hold onto that #1 spot. Oh and Bama has beaten only one SEC team in the month of November since 2004. That team is the almighty Miss State. They beat them 3 times to bring their November record to 3-14 since 2004. Scary I know. 4-14 with the win tonight though. 

We got the Tide's # and there is no game that Miles wants more then this one.


----------



## Walker

Congrats MLS- I kept telling my friends that we would come back and we did. But it was not enough. I'm so sad right now it;s not even funny, wow- that rips your heart out. Props to Tech. I've alreadly talked to enough Tech fans/friends. Wow- I'm lost for words.​


----------



## Tripod87

WHY GIDEON?? WHYYYYYYYYY!! It was such an easy interception to make. 

I hope the BCS takes into account that our last four games were OU, MIZZOU, OSU, and TT.

I planned on going out tonight to a friends party, but I'm so depressed that I can't do anything. I probably can't watch espn for the next week. I know I'm going to wake up tomorrow morning and it'll be saturday morning again and today was all a dream!


----------



## Hett

That UT/TTU game was an amazing game. I'm still celebrating Florida's big win over UGA. The shots of the stadium were great, all the Georgia fans were gone before the 4th quarter started. Now I'll be rooting for anything that helps Florida find a way into the national championship game. That means I'll be rooting against Tech for the rest of the season and I'll be rooting for Alabama over LSU.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Hett said:


> I'll be rooting for Alabama over LSU.


that would be a huge mistake, though your ranking would be helped more with a win over Bama. You guys play terrible against every SEC west opponent not named LSU. But like I said Bama still has a long road to travel before they get a seat in the SEC championship game. November is their demon and they haven't proven that they are ready to conquer it just yet. JP Wilson has only played one good road game in his 4 year career at Bama and that was earlier this year at UGA. The UT game had about 35,000 bama fans at it anyway. Wasn't a real road test if you ask me. And that was mainly their defense and running attack that won them the game anyway. 

I am pumped to see the two best o-lines in the conference going at it though. This will be a good game and I don't think we will lose it, but Lee has a funny way of making me wrong. I really can't believe that he has thrown 6 int's that went for TD's that must be a record (1 at Auburn, 2 at UGA, 1 at UF, 1 at Tulane, and 1 at USC).


----------



## MLS

Wow, Leach almost blew that one by going real conservative in the third quarter with his play calling. No idea why he did that since the offense really wasn't being stopped but whatever.

Damn the defense played really well in the first 3 quarters. Safety on the first play was great. Nickerson the CB that got beat twice deep got pulled after the 91 yard TD, doubt to see him much more. And all the "experts" kepts talking about how Tech's offensive line was the one that needed to be worried but Tech's d-line showed how good they can be. 

Offensive line I think proved that they are that good. Even before Orakpo got hurt he wasn't doing much outside the one sack because he was going up against Reed who not only is fast for his size is also stronger then Orakpo. They did an interview with him that they showed in Lubbock where they made fun of Orakpo only being able to bench 525 I think it was and how Reed can bench 625.

And I don't care what anyone says, Crabtree is the best player in the nation and he showed that. UT held Bryant and Maclin but Crabtree still got his numbers while still dealing with a bad ankle that he has had for 3 weeks. And like Graham said, there isn't anyone that can cover him. This game allowed people to see that he also blocks on running plays and when other receivers make catches. 

Graham was his usual great self and put up his numbers. 

Doubt this win still gets Tech much respect.


----------



## MLS

New Rankings.

AP Top 25 
1.Alabama (46) 
2.Texas Tech (12) 
3.Penn St. (6) 
4.Florida (1) 
5.Texas 
6.Oklahoma 
7.USC 
8.Oklahoma St. 
9.Boise St. 
10.Utah 
11.TCU 
12.Ohio St 
13.Missouri 
14.Georgia 
15.LSU 
16.Ball St. 
17.BYU 
18.Michigan St. 
19.North Carolina 
20.West Virginia 
21.California 
22.Georgia Tech 
23.Maryland 
24.Florida St. 
25.Pittsburgh 


USA Today

Alabama (40)
Penn St. (14)
Texas Tech (6)
Oklahoma (1)
Florida
USC
Texas
Oklahoma St.
Utah
Boise St.
TCU
Ohio St.
Missouri
Georgia
LSU
BYU
Michigan St.
Ball St.
North Carolina
Georgia Tech
Maryland
California
West Virginia
Florida St.
Northwestern


----------



## Walker

Who in the hell gives Florida and OU a #1 vote with the 3 undefeateds on top? That's f#cking retarded. I can't believe the writers have the better poll either. How can anyone rank OU ahead of Texas when we already beat them and have faced and beaten a better schedule? Same goes for USC- they've played no one outside of OSU and lost to a shitty Oregon St. team. The USA poll f#cking sucks. :thumbsdown:​


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

that is why they were taken out of the BCS equation, walker. You are the best 1-loss team according to the only rankings that matter.


----------



## MLS

BCS












> No. 1 Texas' loss was Alabama's gain in the BCS. The Tide ascended to the top spot in the third set of weekly standings.
> 
> Alabama had been second, but moved up when Texas Tech narrowly beat Texas. The Red Raiders are the new No. 2, jumping up from seventh. Penn State stayed in third place.
> 
> Alabama's lead over Texas Tech is .0375. The Tide is No. 1 in both human polls and is tied with the Red Raiders for the No. 1 spot in the computer rankings. Tech's computer rankings give it the edge over Penn State. The Nittany Lions are No. 2 in both polls, but just fourth in the computers. The Red Raiders are third in both polls.
> 
> Texas is fourth this week, also thanks to the computers. The Longhorns' average computer ranking is third, which trumps their relatively low poll numbers – sixth in the Harris Poll and seventh in the coaches' poll.
> 
> The three components of the BCS standings are the coaches' poll; the Harris poll, voted on by media members and by former players, coaches and administrators; and six computers. Each of the components counts one-third. The best and worst computer rankings are thrown out, and the sum total of the remaining four is divided by 100 (the maximum possible points) to come up with the BCS' computer rankings percentage.
> 
> While strength of schedule isn't a BCS component, all six computers have a strength-of-schedule factor in their rankings.
> 
> The final BCS standings will be released Dec. 7. Teams first and second in the final standings meet in the BCS National Championship Game on Jan. 8 in Miami.
> 
> Penn State was .024 points behind Alabama last week. This week, the Nittany Lions – who were idle over the weekend – are .0461 behind the Tide, who beat Arkansas State.
> 
> Last week, Florida was four spots behind Oklahoma in the BCS. This week, the Gators are fifth and the Sooners sixth. Florida's win over Georgia moved them up three spots in the standings. The Gators are ahead of the Sooners because their average computer ranking is fifth, one spot better than OU's.
> 
> Utah, at eighth, is the highest-ranked team from a non-"Big Six" league. The Utes moved up two spots, jumping ahead of Oklahoma State, which was ahead of Utah last week.
> 
> A non-"Big Six" team is guaranteed a BCS spot in two ways. One is if it finishes in the top 12; the other is if it is ranked in the top 16 and its ranking is higher than that of a conference champion that has an automatic berth. The highest-ranked ACC team is North Carolina, at 19th. The highest-ranked Big East team is West Virginia, at 25th.
> 
> Other non-"Big Sixers" in the BCS top 25 are No. 10 Boise State, No. 12 TCU, No. 15 BYU and No. 17 Ball State. Utah plays host to TCU on Thursday night.
> 
> Under BCS rules, only one non-"Big Six" team is guaranteed a spot if it meets the criteria. Any others would be at-large candidates.
> 
> Some other items of interest:
> 
> Alabama is No. 1 in two computer rankings, Texas Tech is first in three and Texas remains No. 1 in the Colley Matrix. Alabama's lowest ranking is fourth, while Tech has one fourth and one fifth.
> 
> The top 14 teams from the second week remain the same, just in a different order.
> 
> Four Big 12 teams are in the top nine.
> 
> Ohio State is the highest two-loss team in the standings, at 11th. Two-loss Georgia is one spot behind and two-loss Missouri is two spots behind.
> 
> Maryland is 23rd in the standings despite not being ranked in the top 25 of any of the six BCS computers.
> 
> Of the teams in the top 10, USC has the most variation in the computer rankings. The Trojans are ranked fifth in one but 11th in another.
> 
> LSU is 16th in the standings. The two-loss Tigers are unranked by two computers but are 13th in another.
> 
> No. 20 Georgia Tech, No. 21 California, No. 23 Maryland, No. 24 Northwestern and No. 25 West Virginia moved in. No. 17 Minnesota, No. 18 Tulsa, No. 23 USF, No. 24 Oregon and No. 25 Connecticut fell out this week.
> 
> http://collegefootball.rivals.com/content.asp?CID=871247


----------



## Hett

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> that would be a huge mistake, though your ranking would be helped more with a win over Bama.


That's all I really care about though, no matter how tough a road it will be for UF. I think the Big 12 is going to beat each other up some more, so I don't think Tech is going to finish unbeaten. Penn St has the best chance to finish out undefeated. If Florida beats the #1 Alabama team on Dec 6th, Florida will be the best 1-loss team. Obviously that's biased, but if they can beat the #1 Alabama team, that'll be a big enough boost to push them into the #2 spot (assuming PSU wins out and there are no undefeated teams in the Big 12). 

But my logic is completely flawed, because I'm assuming everyone wins the games they are supposed to win, which is stupid.


----------



## Tripod87

MLS said:


> Wow, Leach almost blew that one by going real conservative in the third quarter with his play calling. No idea why he did that since the offense really wasn't being stopped but whatever.
> 
> Damn the defense played really well in the first 3 quarters. Safety on the first play was great. Nickerson the CB that got beat twice deep got pulled after the 91 yard TD, doubt to see him much more. And all the "experts" kepts talking about how Tech's offensive line was the one that needed to be worried but Tech's d-line showed how good they can be.
> 
> Offensive line I think proved that they are that good. Even before Orakpo got hurt he wasn't doing much outside the one sack because he was going up against Reed who not only is fast for his size is also stronger then Orakpo. They did an interview with him that they showed in Lubbock where they made fun of Orakpo only being able to bench 525 I think it was and how Reed can bench 625.
> 
> And I don't care what anyone says, Crabtree is the best player in the nation and he showed that. UT held Bryant and Maclin but Crabtree still got his numbers while still dealing with a bad ankle that he has had for 3 weeks. And like Graham said, there isn't anyone that can cover him. This game allowed people to see that he also blocks on running plays and when other receivers make catches.
> 
> Graham was his usual great self and put up his numbers.
> 
> Doubt this win still gets Tech much respect.


Well, pretty much every offensive tackle is stronger than any defensive end on average. Not too much surprise there. And to say "outside of just one sack" is kinda funny, since that is a quarter of all the sacks Tech's allowed. So it does show how much we missed Orakpo after he got hurt. It also sucked that we lost Miller (2nd best Dline), Cosby on the first offensive series, and Beasly got hurt for a bit as well. Oh well, that's football, sh*t happens.

Not discrediting tech, I've known they were a great team all season long and have told everyone that you would be our hardest game over OU, Mizzou, OSU and everyone all year long. Just extremely disappointed with how we played in the first half. Don't know why it took us so long to show up.

Also, what was Mack Brown or Greg Davis thinking on UT's final scoring drive????!?!?!?!?!?!?!! We snapped the ball with 7 seconds to go on the playclock and then 16 seconds to go before we scored the TD. I didn't check to see how much time was on the play clock before those last two plays, but that's 23 seconds which could have made a HUGE difference to Tech's final scoring drive. WHAT HAPPENED!?!?!?!


----------



## MLS

Tripod87 said:


> Well, pretty much every offensive tackle is stronger than any defensive end on average. Not too much surprise there. And to say "outside of just one sack" is kinda funny, since that is a quarter of all the sacks Tech's allowed. So it does show how much we missed Orakpo after he got hurt. It also sucked that we lost Miller (2nd best Dline), Cosby on the first offensive series, and Beasly got hurt for a bit as well. Oh well, that's football, sh*t happens.


What you aren't getting in that Rylan was a tight end when he got to Tech, he was a pitcher in the White Sox farm system before he even got to Tech so he wasn't anywhere near the size he is now. But he spent a lot of time in the weight room to get to how strong he is now. Which is why they made fun of Orakpo because they tried to make a big deal about him.

You also didn't miss Orakpo that much, again he didn't do much (1 solo tackle and 1 assisted tackle), he actually didn't get credited with a sack (I believe Miller in the first quarter and Kindle in the 4th quarter did) because Tech is able to go one on one with him and not have to double him up so they were able to block elsewhere. And one of the Sack's UT did get was because Graham didn't just throw the ball away and just kept trying to extend the play. What UT's D-line and Muschamp didn't think about is that Graham is mobile and can get outside the pocket to avoid the sack (killed A&M with this). Everyone was talking about how Tech's O-line hadn't faced anybody like UT's line and the only way Tech would win was to keep Graham on his feet. UT's d-line wasn't very successful against Tech's O-line at least as much as Muschamp thought they would be. To better put it, UT's d-line was as successful as KU's d-line at getting to Graham (same number of sacks, same style of pressure) because almost every time Graham broke outside the pocket UT's d-line couldn't get to him and Graham was able to complete a pass. I only remember him having to throw one pass away and as mentioned earlier, should have thrown another one away. Then if you compare how the two d-lines played it's easy to see that Tech's outplayed UT's.



Tripod87 said:


> Not discrediting tech, I've known they were a great team all season long and have told everyone that you would be our hardest game over OU, Mizzou, OSU and everyone all year long. Just extremely disappointed with how we played in the first half. Don't know why it took us so long to show up.


You can be disappointed in how UT played in the first half but Tech fans can say the same thing about Tech in the second half. Leach went conservative on his play calls, didn't even go for it on any 4th down. UT's defense could not stop Tech's offense at all in the first (outside the first possession) and then when Leach went conservative is when UT's defense got stops. But when Leach went back to his normal play calling on the final drive you see how easy it was for Tech to move the ball again.

Not to mention the 3 very questionable calls that went against Tech.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Hett said:


> That's all I really care about though, no matter how tough a road it will be for UF. I think the Big 12 is going to beat each other up some more, so I don't think Tech is going to finish unbeaten. Penn St has the best chance to finish out undefeated. If Florida beats the #1 Alabama team on Dec 6th, Florida will be the best 1-loss team. Obviously that's biased, but if they can beat the #1 Alabama team, that'll be a big enough boost to push them into the #2 spot (assuming PSU wins out and there are no undefeated teams in the Big 12).
> 
> But my logic is completely flawed, because I'm assuming everyone wins the games they are supposed to win, which is stupid.


There isn't a team in the country that can stop UF when they are executing like they have been since the 3rd quarter of the Arkansas game. Not one. 

I said it would be USC and UF at the beginning of the season, but that might not happen unless Penn State loses. 

Sorry MLS, but I have you guys losing this week even though OSU has not won in Lubbock in quite some time.


----------



## MLS

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Sorry MLS, but I have you guys losing this week even though OSU has not won in Lubbock in quite some time.


It's cool, everyone is picking OSU to win and will keep picking against Tech until they lose.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

I picked you guys to beat Texas. I have been right on all but the Red river game so far in the big 12. I didn't realize how far below average OU's defense was until that game.


----------



## Walker

Alright- finally coming out of my shock and depression- I'm glad the election is today to distract me from the more important things j/k.

This was first time that I can remember that Texas lost a football in the last second- I know since Mack has been here and I'm trying to remember any other time. We've done it to a number of teams so I got totally spoiled- losing a game like that rips your freaking heart out. 

Again props to Tech and now it's up to them to go through their own gaunlet. OSU is a legit team and has the better chance(than Texas) to use their running game to keep Harrell and crew off the field. I'm also curious to see how focused and pumped up Tech will be after such a big win. OU will be super tough on the road and that looks a mega-uber shootout type of game with those 2 offenses. If Tech makes it through those 2 games no one in the nation can legitimately question them as an elite team.

Well after 4 top 11 teams now I get to look forward to BAYLOR...wheeee.....:sarcastic12:​


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Don't sleep on Griffin, that guy is a stud. If we had a freshman QB like that we would be undefeated. 

That guy is talented. The best freshman QB I have seen all season. Maybe Harris at Miami, but Griffin has a better total body of work. Harris has been better in spurts though. I think Harris will be the better player in year 2,3, and 4, but right now it is all Griffin.


----------



## MLS

> Kansas State football coach Ron Prince will announce his resignation during a 4 p.m. teleconference Wednesday, sources have told GoPowercat.com.
> 
> Prince was hired as K-State coach prior to the 2006 season and has a 16-18 record during his tenure. K-State is scheduled to play at Missouri on Saturday.
> 
> After compiling a 7-6 record and reaching a bowl game in his first season at the helm, Prince led the Wildcats to a 5-7 record in 2007 before going 4-5 through the first nine games of 2008.
> 
> The Junction City, Kan., native leaves K-State - his first head coaching job - after compiling an 8-12 record against Big 12 teams.
> 
> Before taking the Wildcats' coaching job, Prince served under Al Groh as the offensive line coach and offensive coordinator at Virginia.
> 
> Here is the text of K-State's official release:
> 
> "We are in a performance-based profession and have made this decision in the best long-term interest of both the university and its football program," Krause said. "Our goal remains the same: to build a winning program that is positioned to consistently compete for championships. I appreciate the hard work and dedication that Coach Prince and his staff have put in over the last three seasons and wish him the very best for the future."
> 
> In two-plus seasons at Kansas State, Prince has compiled a 16-18 overall record, which included a 7-6 mark and a trip to the Texas Bowl in 2006, his first season. Prince became the first head coach in school history to lead his team to a bowl in year one and also has compiled the second-most wins over the first two seasons of any coach in K-State history, which included the school's first-ever win over a top 10 opponent on the road in 2007 (No. 7 Texas).
> 
> Prince's Wildcat teams also performed at a high standard in the classroom as they placed a total of 74 student-athletes on the Big 12 Commissioner's Honor Roll in 2007-08, including a record number 38 in the spring, and saw a dramatic improvement in APR ratings in two seasons. The Wildcat football program also led the Big 12 Conference in federal graduation rate for football over the last two seasons while also seeing 13 players over that span earn Academic All-Big 12 honors.


 http://kansasstate.rivals.com/content.asp?CID=872501


----------



## Hett

MLS said:


> http://kansasstate.rivals.com/content.asp?CID=872501


Best news I've heard all day. Maybe Jim Leavitt will want to return to his roots.


----------



## Hett

Hett said:


> But my logic is completely flawed, because I'm assuming everyone wins the games they are supposed to win, which is stupid.


I knew it! Penn St, are you serious? Well this changes everything. Whether or not UF is the best 1 loss team out there, they have the best road to being the best 1 loss team out there and getting in the BCS championship...as long as they win out (who the hell knows?). So I'm now rooting for TTU to win out, because that will knock Oklahoma out of contention and Texas would be out because they are not going to have a TTU/Texas NC game if either Bama or UF have one loss and Texas doesn't even play for the Big 12 championship. I kinda wonder though what the voters are going to do with USC though, I still think they need a ton of help to get to the NC game.


----------



## Steph05050

NOOOOOOOOO why did alabama have to beat lsu...least auburn won.....well next is troy vs lsu....GO TROY!!!! and WAR EAGLE


----------



## Walker

C'mon Steph- Troy is still basking in the afterglow of the huge 17-7 win over Western Kentucky. :thumb02:

I was too pulling hard for LSU just to shake things up for Texas' chances. Man I thought LSU was going to pull it out in OT after the blocked FG. LSU QB sucks like a porn-pro- freaking terrible pick in OT and that wasn't his only one. :thumbsdown:

Texas beat Baylor = :bored04:

At least they are finally letting Fozzy Whitaker play- I'll keep saying it until they make him the feature back- he is by far the best suited back we have in our zone read east-west running style. They should have used him earlier in the Tech game but oh well.

I was rooting for Penn St. all year for Joe Pa until we needed them to lose- I'm happy for Texas but sad for Joe.

Tech really impressed me last night because although I thought they would win I was very curious to see how they would respond coming off the big win and keep their momentum going. I thought OSU could keep it close with their rushing attack- but Tech looked great and just smoked them. Big win.

Now I will have to do something I don't think I've ever done before- root for OU. Texas' only chance is that OU wins- then we, them and Tech all have 1 loss in the south and hopefully Texas winds up ahead in the BCS standings so that we go to the Big 12 title game. With either Florida or Alabama winning(I favor FLA in that match-up) that will set it up for the other NC team to be from the Big 12. We'll have to see how it all shakes down though.​


----------



## Hett

Walker said:


> Texas' only chance is that OU wins- then we, them and Tech all have 1 loss in the south and hopefully Texas winds up ahead in the BCS standings so that we go to the Big 12 title game.


That's how the Big 12 does there tie breakers for a 3 way tie? That's pretty interesting.


----------



## Walker

Yeah I didn't even know about that scenario until this year- it first goes to head to head and if OU wins then we all have one loss and no one beat both teams, it then normally goes to conference record and if it all plays out all 3 would still have the same record so then it goes to the BCS standings to determine who goes.

OU has to win and then all teams win out for this to happen though.

I'd be more than happy to see UT win out, OU beat Tech then lose to OSU and then Tech loses at home to Baylor. Giving Texas the out-right south title. :sarcastic09:​


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

I am officially questioning my coach at LSU....why the hell haven't we seen Jordan Jefferson. The OC (Crowton) wanted to start him at the beginning of the season. He logged no significant playing time til Miss State. Then gets nicked up and we don't see him until the Tulane game. Okay fine, but he lost his RS status in the insignifiacnt 6 snaps he got at the end of the Tulane game in which he handed it off 5 times and ran a designed QB option the other. Great experience for the QB, Miles. Also lost his RS status. And now that he has lost that, he has still gotten no significant playing time. So, now we have a starting QB with no confidence and he hasn't shown 1 bit of improvement since he took over against Auburn. The pick 6's are up to a total of 7 regardless of what the media says. (1 at Auburn, 1 at USC, 2 against UGA, 1 at UF, 1 at Tulane, and 1 against Bama). Not to mention his TD/INT is 13/14 now. That is worse then Russell's last two years and we all know how bad Russell's decision making was until his last 5 games as a starter. 

I like that we were finally using a direct snap to someone that can move with the ball in his hands, but he provides no passing threat so that was kind of pointless. We could have beat Bama 21-7 (28-7 if Mitchell holds onto that other pass) if our Qb stopped making mistakes. Maybe even shut them out. The first INT put them at like the 40. The second was returned for the TD before half and the 3rd was returned to the 15 yard line. Oh and the great decision to throw into a double team in OT. 4 TO's and Bama capitalized on all of them. 27 points off turnovers. 

If you don't see me on the forum it is because I am going to exercise my eligibility. I got 4 years of athletic eligibility left. I think I could make better decisions then this guy with my eyes closed. Lee should be :bye02:from all events that include LSU football. I will be very disappointed if Jefferson is not in for more then 1 half next game against Troy.

On a positive note, our o-line is the best in the country. Bama had dominated everyone and we rushed for over 200 against them. Bama was supposed to be the dominant o-line, but no one wanted to listen to me. LSU wasted this great o-line because of terrible QB play. We are going to lose a lot of talent on this line after the year too. That sux bad. Also our WR's keep letting me down. ALl those 4 and 5 star guys that can't run routes, can't block, or can't catch. Very disappointing


----------



## bbjd7

Hey ZZ looks like you and me were both right earlier this year. USC Mark Sanchez really isn't very good so you were right. And LSU needed a better QB badly.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> I am officially questioning my coach at LSU....why the hell haven't we seen Jordan Jefferson. The OC (Crowton) wanted to start him at the beginning of the season. He logged no significant playing time til Miss State. Then gets nicked up and we don't see him until the Tulane game. Okay fine, but he lost his RS status in the insignifiacnt 6 snaps he got at the end of the Tulane game in which he handed it off 5 times and ran a designed QB option the other. Great experience for the QB, Miles. Also lost his RS status. And now that he has lost that, he has still gotten no significant playing time. So, now we have a starting QB with no confidence and he hasn't shown 1 bit of improvement since he took over against Auburn. The pick 6's are up to a total of 7 regardless of what the media says. (1 at Auburn, 1 at USC, 2 against UGA, 1 at UF, 1 at Tulane, and 1 against Bama). Not to mention his TD/INT is 13/14 now. That is worse then Russell's last two years and we all know how bad Russell's decision making was until his last 5 games as a starter.
> 
> I like that we were finally using a direct snap to someone that can move with the ball in his hands, but he provides no passing threat so that was kind of pointless. We could have beat Bama 21-7 (28-7 if Mitchell holds onto that other pass) if our Qb stopped making mistakes. Maybe even shut them out. The first INT put them at like the 40. The second was returned for the TD before half and the 3rd was returned to the 15 yard line. Oh and the great decision to throw into a double team in OT. 4 TO's and Bama capitalized on all of them. 27 points off turnovers.
> 
> If you don't see me on the forum it is because I am going to exercise my eligibility. I got 4 years of athletic eligibility left. I think I could make better decisions then this guy with my eyes closed. Lee should be :bye02:from all events that include LSU football. I will be very disappointed if Jefferson is not in for more then 1 half next game against Troy.
> 
> On a positive note, our o-line is the best in the country. Bama had dominated everyone and we rushed for over 200 against them. Bama was supposed to be the dominant o-line, but no one wanted to listen to me. LSU wasted this great o-line because of terrible QB play. We are going to lose a lot of talent on this line after the year too. That sux bad. Also our WR's keep letting me down. ALl those 4 and 5 star guys that can't run routes, can't block, or can't catch. Very disappointing


my thoughts exactly. I think we have good WR but we have no QB

oh yea is there any defense in the Big 12?


----------



## Walker

ZeroPRIDE said:


> my thoughts exactly. I think we have good WR but we have no QB
> 
> oh yea is there any defense in the Big 12?


Is there any offense in the SEC? Outside of Florida who else has a high-powered prolific offense in the entire conference? It's easy to say "Our defense played great when we won 17-14." when the offense they held to 14 points employed the ultra-conservative "I hope to God my QB doesn't make a ton of mistakes" type of offense. LSU is the perfect example because they have talent at every position minus the QB. I hate to pick on college kids but he(Lee) is god-awful and was the only reason Alabama not only won but was even close with LSU yesterday. Why they wouldn't just let the freshman get in there was beyond me- at least his mistakes will be learning ones that he probably won't make in the future as opposed to a kid who leads the nation in TD passes- to the other team.

Look at the QBs in the Big 12 this year- Chase Daniels was a Heisman hopeful coming into the year and no one is even talking about him. Sam Bradford is putting up Tecmo Bowl numbers and he too is on the back burner to McCoy and Harrell. Zac Robinson is a very good QB at OSU and I would honestly take the freshman QB Robert Griffin at Baylor over most of the SEC QBs. Jevan Snead stepped right in a Ole' Miss after leaving Texas because he knew he couldn't win the job.

Instead of looking who has good D or O I'd look at it more like: The Big 12 obviously is having an amazing year with prolific offenses that are making the defenses look so bad and in the SEC the bad offenses are making the Defenses(which are very good I freely admit) look even better.

If you have a seasoned, smart, accurate signal caller that fully understands and knows how to use that team's full offense it makes all the difference in the world to make that offense click.​


----------



## Hett

Walker said:


> Outside of Florida who else has a high-powered prolific offense in the entire conference?


I'd would really love to see a UF/TTU national championship game.


----------



## Walker

That would be a uber-sick match-up though I'm praying for all the stars to align and the perfect scenario where Texas could somehow make it. :thumb02:

If it came down to FLA-TTU- I'd give the advantage to Florida as Meyer/Tebow and co.'s experience of playing and winning a NC before. But it would a blast to watch the fireworks though.​


----------



## bbjd7

For all the talk about how tough the SEC is. Florida hasn't had much trouble trashing the other teams because unlike everyone else they can play offense.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

I think UF would run through anyone right now. Here is why. They are a top 5 team in every aspect of football. Special teams have blocked like 6-7 kicks this year alone and returned 1-2. Defense is the only defense to hold LSU running game to less then 150 yards all year. And we didn't abandon the run in that game until the 4th quarter. Their d-line is way underrated. Their secondary has finally come together. It took about 1.3 seasons but they are really talented and have eliminated the mistakes. 

Their offense unveils new schemes every game. Whether it is something like the space between the linemen or a new package to ge tthe ball to someone else. They are always changing. That is tough to stop in college. Not to many coaching staffs have the ability to make those in-game adjustments and the ones that do, don't always have the personnel in place to execute it. 

As for the SEC offenses, LSU, UGA, Bama, and UF are all averaging over 30 points. Ole Miss is very underrated offensively and I wouldn't be surprised to see them beat us in a couple of weeks if we don't get our QB situation under control. And our defenses are still top notch, maybe not as good as usual, but look at two of our best. Tennessee and Auburn have absolutely dreadful offenses. And their defenses are awesome. If their offenses could produce any kind of points they would be way better too. I said this in the NFL thread, Eric Berry at Tennessee is the total package and as just a true sophomore is the best DB in the country. 

As for the big 12, their QB play is unbelievable. I thought the defenses were average to terrible at the beginning of the season, but Texas, TTU and OSU have really solid defenses. IF we go to the cotton bowl like people are projecting, we will get beat badly. I still don't like how our 4th or 5th best team usually matches up with the big 12's 2nd or 3rd in that game but oh well. 

As for national title games, I would love to see USC vs UF for two reasons. The first being because that was my pre-season prediction. The second being because I would like to see Carroll and his talent match-up against elite talent led by a coach that chokes all the time and somehow managed to get a nickname "Big-game" Bob. I mean USC fans gloat that they beat SEC teams in Auburn and Arkansas. Well those teams all sucked the years they played them and I really would love to see UF bust out the whooping stick on them. I don't think that their defense would be able to stop the UF rushing attack and I don't think Sanchez could move the ball for long drives against that defense. Not with those wretched WR's at least. 


BBJD, i really thought the wild card this year for LSU would be our back 7 on defense. But I guess I underestimated the terribleness that is Jarrett Lee. At this point I see no reason for him to continue to lead the team, but judging by Miles' post game speeches, he will. He blamed the WR's and O-line for contributing to putting the QB in those situations to make mistakes. Which isn't all that far from the truth, but still 4 int's is pretty bad regardless of situation. The one in OT was on you Miles, you called the direct snap when we were successful driving it down their throat on the previous attempts leading up to that. :dunno: 3 losses is not a bad way to follow-up a championship season. COngrats to Saban's kids and him too, that is one hard working SOB. 

Walker, can you give us Muschamps back please???


----------



## MLS

Another good game for Tech now just have to keep it up against Oklahoma. 

Tech guys are picking a hell of a time to fumble for the first time. Crabtree against UT and Harrell and Morris against OSU. Just need to clean that up and the offense is playing about as well as they can.

I have to admit, I am very impressed by Tech's defense. Everyone here knew they would be better but this has gone beyond what anyone thought. Last 3 games have been against great offenses and Tech has done really well. Kansas averages 443 yards per game and Tech gave up 315 (3 int's). Texas averages 476 yards per game and Tech gave up 374 yards (1 int). OSU averages 497 yards and Tech gave up 368 and really stopped OSU's ground attack (1 int and 1 forced fumble). They average 264 yards a game and Tech only gave up 186 yards.

And to think, if Tech beats OU and makes it to the Big 12 Championship and if Missouri is still ranked and Tech beats them that will be 5 ranked teams they beat and it could have been 6 had Tulsa decided that they didn't want to play Tech this year and instead they canceled and chose to play Arkansas who they lost to. 

New Polls:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Kansas is the most overrated team in the country. They are like 1-8 against ranked teams. The only one they beat was in the bowl game last year. It was an average ACC champ too.


----------



## Hett

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Kansas is the most overrated team in the country. They are like 1-8 against ranked teams. The only one they beat was in the bowl game last year. It was an average ACC champ too.


Yep, even USF beat them!


----------



## Tripod87

I reallllllly wish bama coulda lost to LSU. If that happened, we could have potentially seen two Big 12 South teams play for the national championship, which is just badass sounding to me. But as things are now, Texas's chances in getting into the national championship game seems bleak.

Does anyone else feel that all of the Big 12 south teams are impossible to upset? And by upset, meaning losing to unranked teams. I feel every other top team has had trouble winning some games (alabama on a few, penn st now, ohio state, usc), but every team in the big 12 south seems ridiculously unstoppable. Kind of sucks because it gives almost zero chance that Tech or OU will lose to other teams.


----------



## enceledus

Tripod87 said:


> I reallllllly wish bama coulda lost to LSU. If that happened, we could have potentially seen two Big 12 South teams play for the national championship, which is just badass sounding to me. But as things are now, Texas's chances in getting into the national championship game seems bleak.
> 
> Does anyone else feel that all of the Big 12 south teams are impossible to upset? And by upset, meaning losing to unranked teams. I feel every other top team has had trouble winning some games (alabama on a few, penn st now, ohio state, usc), but every team in the big 12 south seems ridiculously unstoppable. Kind of sucks because it gives almost zero chance that Tech or OU will lose to other teams.


tech is awesome, but big 12 teams have no defense. Florida is going to win it this year. They are the best team in college football.


----------



## MLS

This Big 12 has no defense thing is just stupid. How can you say that an SEC defense would be able to stop Tech, OU, UT, OSU, or any top Big 12 team? How has Florida showed they can stop an offense like a Big 12's when they haven't played a team with the talent and offense as a Big 12 team? 

If Florida can average 43 points a game and Georgia, LSU, and Alabama can average in the 30's, what would a really good offense be able to do?

And every other conference pales in comparison when it comes to qb/wr combos: Harrell/Crabtree or any receiver really, Colt/Shipley and Cosby, Bradford/Iglesias, Johnson, and Gresham, Robinson/Bryant and Pettigrew, Reesing/Briscoe and Meier, Freeman/Banks.

Tech has held the number 5,6,13,20, and 21 ranked offenses in the nation well under their normal averages and gets to play the number 2 offense in OU and we will see how they do against that. They have also limited the best recievers in the nation to well under their normal averages, Bryant, Shipley, and Briscoe and may have the chance to play against Maclin.

Like I posted earlier.

Kansas averages 443 yards per game and Tech gave up 315 (3 int's). Texas averages 476 yards per game and Tech gave up 374 yards (1 int). OSU averages 497 yards and Tech gave up 368 (1 int and 1 forced fumble) and really stopped OSU's ground attack, they average 264 yards a game and Tech only gave up 186 yards. Kansas State averages 413 yards per game and Tech gave up only 296. Thats an average of 457 yards that those offenses gain and Tech's defense only gave up an average of 338.


----------



## Hett

Actually, now that I am looking at TTU's schedule, I am suddenly extremely unimpressed. Four pathetic out of conference games and overtime at home against Nebraska? I still think they are playing great right now though, but suddenly I'm not as afraid.


----------



## MLS

Hett said:


> Actually, now that I am looking at TTU's schedule, I am suddenly extremely unimpressed. Four pathetic out of conference games and overtime at home against Nebraska? I still think they are playing great right now though, but suddenly I'm not as afraid.


The Eastern Washington game was supposed to be against Tulsa but Tulsa pulled out really late and that gave Tech really no time to find anyone. Tech also has a HUGE problem in getting teams to play them in the non conference games.

Have you seen Nebraska play? They are 24th in the nation in offense (only one SEC team ahead of them). Tech had an issue with Nebraska because of how well they ran the ball and this was the two game stretch where Ruffin said the defensive players were trying to do to much. After this is when the defensive started playing like they have against UT and OSU. And look at who Nebraska has lost to, OU, TT, Missouri (when they were ranked 4th) and VT. The only one that can be seen as a bad loss is the VT one and they only lost by 5. 

In the Nebraska game Tech had only 8 offensive possessions, they scored on 6 and it's funny that you mention Tech going to OT with Nebraska but who was Florida going to go into OT with until the extra point got blocked, that's right that powerhouse Mississippi. Florida's non conference schedule isn't that impressive either so I could easily make the same remarks about Florida. But Tech didn't lose the Nebraska game where Florida did lose to Mississippi.


----------



## Hett

MLS said:


> Have you seen Nebraska play? They are 24th in the nation in offense (only one SEC team ahead of them).


I've only partially watched one of their games, I think it was a few weeks ago to Oklahoma. The Big 12 isn't going to get much respect for defense during the regular season until/if they stop some good out of conference teams in the bowl games. Under that philosophy, most people aren't going to care that Nebraska has the 24th best offense, it makes sense they do since all the Big 12 teams are weak on defense. Flip that completely around and others say that it makes sense the SEC has good defenses, none of their teams are any good on offense. There are 10 SEC defenses ranked higher than the first Big 12 defense. So each conference has their stereotypes. We'll see what happens in the national championship game, it's most likely going to be a SEC/Big 12 game.



> it's funny that you mention Tech going to OT with Nebraska but who was Florida going to go into OT with until the extra point got blocked, that's right that powerhouse Mississippi.


You must remind me of where I said anything drastically bad about TTU. I was really just pointing out to the guy who said the Big 12 South seems completely resistant to upsets, when they had a game they almost lost.


----------



## MLS

But your point was to show that Tech should somehow be questioned because they did go to OT with Nebraska, who is a good team but just has a very unlucky schedule in having to play two of the south's best teams. I was just showing in their offensive ranking that Nebraska is good on offense better then almost every single SEC team but you see going to OT with them is something to look down on. I mean your whole logic seems really screwed up since Tech did win and Florida would have gone to OT with Mississippi had they not had the field goal blocked and lost.



Hett said:


> You must remind me of where I said anything drastically bad about TTU. I was really just pointing out to the guy who said the Big 12 South seems completely resistant to upsets, when they had a game they almost lost.


You said you were "extremely unimpressed" with Tech's "Four pathetic out of conference games and overtime at home against Nebraska" are you saying you weren't talking bad about Tech?


----------



## Hett

MLS said:


> But your point was to show that Tech should somehow be questioned because they did go to OT with Nebraska


Yes, I questioned the post that said 

_Does anyone else feel that all of the Big 12 south teams are impossible to upset?_

Yes, I don't feel they are impossible to be upset since they were almost upset by Nebraska. Possible to be upset doesn't equal they are a bad team or incapable of winning out...since I think they will win out. Let me repeat this, I think TTU will win out, but that doesn't mean I think they are so good that they can't be upset. That's all I'm saying, TTU is capable of being upset.



> I mean your whole logic seems really screwed up since Tech did win and Florida would have gone to OT with Mississippi had they not had the field goal blocked and lost.


But you miss the point that I didn't make a post saying that SEC teams are completely impervious to being upset. Obviously UF lost to an unranked Ole Miss team. I'm not going to defend their loss, it shouldn't have happened and they will be lucky to find a way into the national championship game. I'm not comparing the two teams side by side, all I'm saying is that there is potential for them to be upset because an unranked team took them to OT.



> You said you were "extremely unimpressed" with Tech's "Four pathetic out of conference games and overtime at home against Nebraska" are you saying you weren't talking bad about Tech?


I finished that post with 

_I still think they are playing great right now though, but suddenly I'm not as afraid_

I've said I thought they would beat OSU and I think they will win out.


----------



## MLS

Hett said:


> Yes, I questioned the post that said
> 
> _Does anyone else feel that all of the Big 12 south teams are impossible to upset?_
> 
> Yes, I don't feel they are impossible to be upset since they were almost upset by Nebraska. Possible to be upset doesn't equal they are a bad team or incapable of winning out...since I think they will win out. Let me repeat this, I think TTU will win out, but that doesn't mean I think they are so good that they can't be upset. That's all I'm saying, TTU is capable of being upset.


Look at the post, you said the thing about Nebraska when you said "Actually, now that I am looking at TTU's schedule" then you went on to talk bad about Tech.




> But you miss the point that I didn't make a post saying that SEC teams are completely impervious to being upset. Obviously UF lost to an unranked Ole Miss team. I'm not going to defend their loss, it shouldn't have happened and they will be lucky to find a way into the national championship game. I'm not comparing the two teams side by side, all I'm saying is that there is potential for them to be upset because an unranked team took them to OT.


They did get taken to OT but in that game to say that there was really a potential is stretching it. Tech never trailed in that game, not once. It got tied twice and like I said, Tech scored on 6/8 possessions. Nebraska couldn't exactly stop Tech from scoring. Tech proved they could against Nebraska earlier that's why Tech went up 24-10 at one point. But most important thing was that they got the win in a game they may have lost in previous years. This wasn't a game that was a close as the scores says. As stated below, whats funny is you used the Nebraska game as a reason as to why you aren't afraid as if it is something bad (actually probably the best thing that happened to Tech) which is why I bring up the UF/Mississippi game.




> I finished that post with
> 
> _I still think they are playing great right now though, but suddenly I'm not as afraid_
> 
> I've said I thought they would beat OSU and I think they will win out.


Whats funny is you used the Nebraska game as a reason as to why you aren't afraid as if it is something bad which is why I bring up the UF/Mississippi game.


----------



## Hett

MLS said:


> They did get taken to OT but in that game to say that there was really a potential is stretching it. Tech never trailed in that game, not once. It got tied twice and like I said, Tech scored on 6/8 possessions. Nebraska couldn't exactly stop Tech from scoring. Tech proved they could against Nebraska earlier that's why Tech went up 24-10 at one point. But most important thing was that they got the win in a game they may have lost in previous years. This wasn't a game that was a close as the scores says.


Listen man, I don't really know what crawled up your ass. You watched the Nebraska game, I didn't. The game went into OT, so literally one play could have changed the whole outcome of the game. A fumble or INT in OT and Texas Tech probably loses. Games are not always won by teams that dominate play. Nowhere in any of my posts have I said TTU is a bad team. I've said repeatedly that I think they will win out and hopefully there will be a TTU/UF game. 




> As stated below, whats funny is you used the Nebraska game as a reason as to why you aren't afraid as if it is something bad (actually probably the best thing that happened to Tech) which is why I bring up the UF/Mississippi game.


I was actually using more of the weak out of conference schedule to say this

_"but suddenly I'm not as afraid"_

I would rather play Texas or OU in a heartbeat than TTU. All I'm saying is that I didn't realize who or how they played early in the season and I don't think they are as unbeatable as I once thought.



> Whats funny is you used the Nebraska game as a reason as to why you aren't afraid as if it is something bad which is why I bring up the UF/Mississippi game.


That's great, but it's not like I am boasting about how UF is a better team or will beat TTU. *All I said is that I'm not as afraid of them as I once was and I don't think they are above being upset by a lesser team*. Look at that again please so we don't have to keep going back and forth about things that I didn't say. You are taking that as some sort of personal insult, which it's not meant to be.


----------



## MLS

Hett said:


> Listen man, I don't really know what crawled up your ass. You watched the Nebraska game, I didn't. The game went into OT, so literally one play could have changed the whole outcome of the game. A fumble or INT in OT and Texas Tech probably loses. Games are not always won by teams that dominate play. Nowhere in any of my posts have I said TTU is a bad team. I've said repeatedly that I think they will win out and hopefully there will be a TTU/UF game.


It could of changed the game but there wasn't a fumble or int and with the way Tech's offense was playing Nebraska literally would have had to gone td for td with Tech because Nebraska wasn't stopping Tech and Leach wouldn't of kicked a field goal since Carona sucks.




> I was actually using more of the weak out of conference schedule to say this
> 
> _"but suddenly I'm not as afraid"_
> 
> I would rather play Texas or OU in a heartbeat than TTU. All I'm saying is that I didn't realize who or how they played early in the season and I don't think they are as unbeatable as I once thought.


Didn't have a problem with the soft non conference schedule comment because I know they had a soft schedule. I also know that teams don't want to play Tech so they always have a soft non conference schedule. 



> That's great, but it's not like I am boasting about how UF is a better team or will beat TTU. *All I said is that I'm not as afraid of them as I once was and I don't think they are above being upset by a lesser team*. Look at that again please so we don't have to keep going back and forth about things that I didn't say. You are taking that as some sort of personal insult, which it's not meant to be.


See here is the problem YOU did use the Nebraska game as a reason as why you aren't as "afraid" to play Tech now and you say that about this game because Tech went into OT with Nebraska. I merely pointed out that it's pretty funny that this is one of the reasons you are less "afraid" since UF was in the same situation with Mississippi until they got the extra point blocked and lost the game. So should Tech fans be even less worried about UF since they did lose?


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

MLS said:


> This Big 12 has no defense thing is just stupid. How can you say that an SEC defense would be able to stop Tech, OU, UT, OSU, or any top Big 12 team? How has Florida showed they can stop an offense like a Big 12's when they haven't played a team with the talent and offense as a Big 12 team?
> 
> If Florida can average 43 points a game and Georgia, LSU, and Alabama can average in the 30's, what would a really good offense be able to do?
> 
> And every other conference pales in comparison when it comes to qb/wr combos: Harrell/Crabtree or any receiver really, Colt/Shipley and Cosby, Bradford/Iglesias, Johnson, and Gresham, Robinson/Bryant and Pettigrew, Reesing/Briscoe and Meier, Freeman/Banks.
> 
> Tech has held the number 5,6,13,20, and 21 ranked offenses in the nation well under their normal averages and gets to play the number 2 offense in OU and we will see how they do against that. They have also limited the best recievers in the nation to well under their normal averages, Bryant, Shipley, and Briscoe and may have the chance to play against Maclin.


Because bama did it a couple of years ago with a terrible team. That is how they can say it. I think this Tech team is much better then that one. But I also think the pass rushes are much better in the SEC. They can bring 4 and 5 guys and pressure Harrell, double Crabtree and man/zone everyone else. The offense that Tech runs is very simple to practice for and defend. You just need the right personnel. And most SEC defenses have that.



MLS said:


> The Eastern Washington game was supposed to be against Tulsa but Tulsa pulled out really late and that gave Tech really no time to find anyone. Tech also has a HUGE problem in getting teams to play them in the non conference games.


We asked you about a home and home series and you declined. Interesting. From what I understand we are not the only SEC team that has been declined that from you either. We were actually counting on you guys to boost our SOS too, but we had to settle for App State. We even offered to give you the home game this year because we already had 7

As for the defensive talk in the Big 12. Now that Orakpo is less then 100% i would say that there is not a great defense in the Big 12 outside of TTU. TTU is a complete team and they finally added the element of run to their game. I said it at the beginning of the season that the Big 12 has terrible defenses. I said no team would be able to rely on its defense and runnign game to win a game. Maybe they won't have to, but I think that they will if they go up against an SEC team. If they go up against a soft USC team though they might not.


----------



## MLS

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Because bama did it a couple of years ago with a terrible team. That is how they can say it. I think this Tech team is much better then that one. But I also think the pass rushes are much better in the SEC. They can bring 4 and 5 guys and pressure Harrell, double Crabtree and man/zone everyone else. The offense that Tech runs is very simple to practice for and defend. You just need the right personnel. And most SEC defenses have that.


Here is the problem with that though if you are referring to the Tech/Alabama Cotton Bowl game. The 2005 Tech team and this years team are completely different. Hodges (who in no way can compare to Graham) tore a knee ligament and the only real receiving threat was Hicks. There were other receivers and Tech got their normal numbers for the season but to use that game as a game plan to stop this years Tech team would be stupid. 

What SEC secondary is good enough to cover the Tech receivers by just going man? Go with a zone and the spacing of the receivers routes is what will kill you. Nothing from the SEC games that I have seen have really shown me where any d-line would give Tech's o-line trouble. I haven't seen many games but the Alabama/LSU game certainly didn't show me where Alabama could slow down Tech's offense or pressure Graham. I mean the only reason Alabama won was because LSU's qb is a moron when it comes to passing the ball. Look at the Georgia/LSU game, two of the better defenses supposedly and they combined for 90 points. And multiple teams this year have doubled Crabtree this year.



ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> We asked you about a home and home series and you declined. Interesting. From what I understand we are not the only SEC team that has been declined that from you either. We were actually counting on you guys to boost our SOS too, but we had to settle for App State. We even offered to give you the home game this year because we already had 7


And Leach really seems like the kind of guy that lies. :confused05:



> "It was reported earlier today by the LSU Rivals site in which LSU's Senior Associate Athletic Director Verge Ausberry said, 'The AD at [Texas Tech] wanted to play. The head coach turned it down. People are not going to play home and home with LSU.'
> 
> "After speaking with Head Coach Mike Leach just moments ago, we can confirm that there's actually more to the story:
> 
> *" 'I never talked to the guy at LSU,' said Leach. 'We needed a home game and I never heard of anything about LSU planning to come here. I never heard anything about that. I never talked to anybody from LSU. We needed a home game, and all I heard was that they wanted it up there.'
> 
> "It seems that the Tigers were a little more one-sided in the short talks with Tech than Ausberry would like to admit. Of course, the LSU and Tech talks did not last long as the Red Raiders filled the August 30th home opener with Eastern Washington."*


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Ausberry never claimed to talk to Leach. Leach is a smart guy. You think he will freely admit that he didn't want to play LSU. Who would, we were defending champs. Ausberry said he talked to the AD. The AD probably pawned off the blame to Leach. 

And LSU did offer to come to Lubbock according to dandydon.com and tigerdroppings.com.

Those are blogs though and I have no idea what day they were posted so I am not goin to begin to research it. 

As for the defense thing, the secondaries aren't as improtant as the pressure the QB would feel. That makes all secondaries look good. I.e. UT before they matched up against TTU. I remember OhioSU having a great o-line too against a conference with average defenses and they got straight manhandled in 2 championship games. As for the d-lines that would cause you problems. Auburn, Bama, UF, Tennessee, Kentucky and USC (east). The offenses on all those teams are not necessarily going to do anything though. The only ones that could are Bama and UF. Maybe UK but I doubt it. Your defense really impressed me against OkieSU, but they still aren't going to win me over as a believer in them being able to match-up against UF or Bama. ANd I am not saying that because they are in the SEC, but because I think UF is the best team in the nation and Bama could out play and outcoach you.


----------



## MLS

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Ausberry never claimed to talk to Leach. Leach is a smart guy. You think he will freely admit that he didn't want to play LSU. Who would, we were defending champs. Ausberry said he talked to the AD. The AD probably pawned off the blame to Leach.
> 
> And LSU did offer to come to Lubbock according to dandydon.com and tigerdroppings.com.
> 
> Those are blogs though and I have no idea what day they were posted so I am not goin to begin to research it.


They can say they offered a home and home but it doesn't mean they did, just like you say Leach wouldn't want to play LSU I can just as easily say LSU didn't offer a home and home. Your post was trying to say that Tech turned it down when Leach said they didn't. Nobody but the schools will know but to use that as to say Tech wouldn't play somebody is stupid.



> As for the defense thing, the secondaries aren't as improtant as the pressure the QB would feel. That makes all secondaries look good. I.e. UT before they matched up against TTU. I remember OhioSU having a great o-line too against a conference with average defenses and they got straight manhandled in 2 championship games. As for the d-lines that would cause you problems. Auburn, Bama, UF, Tennessee, Kentucky and USC (east). The offenses on all those teams are not necessarily going to do anything though. The only ones that could are Bama and UF. Maybe UK but I doubt it. Your defense really impressed me against OkieSU, but they still aren't going to win me over as a believer in them being able to match-up against UF or Bama. ANd I am not saying that because they are in the SEC, but because I think UF is the best team in the nation and Bama could out play and outcoach you.


I'm not sure if you are trying to say that UT's secondary looked good before Tech because they didn't and most commentators talked about this. They had the one good half against Missouri but that was it. People were saying Orakpo was the best d end in the country and he did nothing against Reed. Tech's o-line is so underrated is ridiculous at this point.

And Alabama really didn't beat Tech in the Cotton Bowl, the refs did. Easy video evidence of one of the blown calls that let Alabama score a td is out there if you still think that is how an SEC team can prove it can beat Tech.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

MLS said:


> I'm not sure if you are trying to say that UT's secondary looked good before Tech because they didn't and most commentators talked about this. They had the one good half against Missouri but that was it. People were saying Orakpo was the best d end in the country and he did nothing against Reed. Tech's o-line is so underrated is ridiculous at this point.


No I am saying that their secondary looked good because of the pressure the d-line (Orakpo) was getting on opposing QB's. They play you, pressure stops, secondary doesn't look as good all of a sudden.



MLS said:


> And Alabama really didn't beat Tech in the Cotton Bowl, the refs did. Easy video evidence of one of the blown calls that let Alabama score a td is out there if you still think that is how an SEC team can prove it can beat Tech.


You did only score 10 points right? Yeah. That is how an SEC team beats you. Bama's offense was less then inept that season. They were atrocious. The Tide racked up close to 500 yards and controlled the clock against you too. But they had Croyle at QB and he sucked when they got to the red zone in all 3 years as a starter. Including that year (2005) when the only top 25 team they beat was Tech. 


Looked to me like the knee ligament getting torn was the best thing that happened to Hodges though since he led the only TD drive after that. 

Even Leach said they outplayed you on ALL 3 sides of the ball that game.

Obviously I am not speculating on the potential outcomes of match-ups against SEC teams between TTU and them based on that game. I just mentioned it because you asked how an SEC team expects to match-up with them. There were better defenses in teh Big 12 that year that your less then capable QB w/ one receiving threat torched yet they matched up against a faster defense and got held in check for about 57 minutes and then you scored 1 TD. Now you got a team shining bright against bad defenses. You freely admit that your biggest win came against a bad secondary. OSU has no ability to rush the passer whatsoever. When you have a team that throws 50 times a games you will need to pressure the QB. 


I do agree that TTU's o-line is good, but they have been featured on 3 college gameday shows in a row. I f i have to hear their gay ass wrestler-like nicknames I am going to put htem in a sleeper hold. :thumb02:


----------



## MLS

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> No I am saying that their secondary looked good because of the pressure the d-line (Orakpo) was getting on opposing QB's. They play you, pressure stops, secondary doesn't look as good all of a sudden.


This kind of goes against the whole theory that UT's games against Tech, OSU, and Missouri were gonna be shootouts because of how bad UT's secondary is. 



> You did only score 10 points right? Yeah. That is how an SEC team beats you. Bama's offense was less then inept that season. They were atrocious. The Tide racked up close to 500 yards and controlled the clock against you too. But they had Croyle at QB and he sucked when they got to the red zone in all 3 years as a starter. Including that year (2005) when the only top 25 team they beat was Tech.


They also scored a touchdown that was allowed even though the receiver caught the ball with his knee on the ground (and then ran 50 or so yards). Another play was when Tech threw the ball on a third down and either Falani or Hicks got tackled out of bounds before the ball got there and there wasn't a PI call. There was also the punt that landed on the goal line that somehow Tech got at the 1. Anyone that watched that game that wasn't an Alabama fan could tell you that Tech was getting worked by the refs. And lets be honest, that Tech was a hell of a lot easier to slow down then really any other Tech team under Leach.



> Looked to me like the knee ligament getting torn was the best thing that happened to Hodges though since he led the only TD drive after that.
> 
> Even Leach said they outplayed you on ALL 3 sides of the ball that game.


Hodges was a moron sometimes, he either played really good or really bad.This game was a bad one. They did outplay Tech but whether they should of won is a huge question.



> Obviously I am not speculating on the potential outcomes of match-ups against SEC teams between TTU and them based on that game. I just mentioned it because you asked how an SEC team expects to match-up with them. There were better defenses in teh Big 12 that year that your less then capable QB w/ one receiving threat torched yet they matched up against a faster defense and got held in check for about 57 minutes and then you scored 1 TD. Now you got a team shining bright against bad defenses. You freely admit that your biggest win came against a bad secondary. OSU has no ability to rush the passer whatsoever. When you have a team that throws 50 times a games you will need to pressure the QB.


Again, you have to look at the refs in that game and really question if Alabama should of won that game. They did outplay Tech but that game plan still isn't one that necessarily would work this year. And Alabama also had the second best defense statically in the country that year. So them slowing Tech doesn't isn't surprising but the 05 team and this team are so different that isn't even a good comparison. And if you look at the teams with good defenses that year in the Big 12, they were the ones to slow Tech down as well and beat them outside of OU who Tech beat but only scored 23 points against.



> I do agree that TTU's o-line is good, but they have been featured on 3 college gameday shows in a row. I f i have to hear their gay ass wrestler-like nicknames I am going to put htem in a sleeper hold. :thumb02:


Don't worry, they keep showing it on sportcenter randomly. :thumb02:


----------



## Hett

MLS said:


> See here is the problem YOU did use the Nebraska game as a reason as why you aren't as "afraid" to play Tech now and you say that about this game because Tech went into OT with Nebraska. I merely pointed out that it's pretty funny that this is one of the reasons you are less "afraid" since UF was in the same situation with Mississippi until they got the extra point blocked and lost the game.


My very first comment was merely meant to say that based their non-conference schedule and game against Nebraska, I don't think they are incapable of being upset.



> So should Tech fans be even less worried about UF since they did lose?


Absolutely. Why wouldn't someone use examples of a teams weak performances as to why they think they can be beat? Florida lost to Ole Miss, that's clearly a ***** in their armor and their defense gave up a season high 30 points. You don't think ever coach that plays Florida isn't going to watch that game video a dozen times?


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Hett said:


> My very first comment was merely meant to say that based their non-conference schedule and game against Nebraska, I don't think they are incapable of being upset.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. Why wouldn't someone use examples of a teams weak performances as to why they think they can be beat? Florida lost to Ole Miss, that's clearly a ***** in their armor and their defense gave up a season high 30 points. You don't think ever coach that plays Florida isn't going to watch that game video a dozen times?


I suggest the y look at the game film from the two Auburn defeats in 2006 adn 2005. Those would provide better examples since your offense wasn't inept in those games. And maybe even the LSU offensive gameplan in 2007. But the defense has grown up a lot since then. 

Is Charlie Strong's name coming up for any of these head coaching gigs? Or does his interim performance in 2004 hinder that possibility? I think the guy is one of the best DC's in the country and he is a phenomenal recruiter.


----------



## Hett

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Is Charlie Strong's name coming up for any of these head coaching gigs? Or does his interim performance in 2004 hinder that possibility? I think the guy is one of the best DC's in the country and he is a phenomenal recruiter.


It definitely is. Especially since that report just came out about the lack of minority coaches in D-1 football. I would absolutely hate to lose him. But I think there is a good chance UF loses at least the OC or DC. Strong might not want to go yet though, since there isn't a senior on the defense, there is a lot of potential there, his stock could be significantly higher next season.


----------



## MLS

Hett said:


> My very first comment was merely meant to say that based their non-conference schedule and game against Nebraska, I don't think they are incapable of being upset


You do this upset comment where exactly? It seems your reasoning is based solely on the non conference schedule and the Nebraska game.



Hett said:


> Actually, now that I am looking at TTU's schedule, I am suddenly extremely unimpressed. Four pathetic out of conference games and overtime at home against Nebraska? I still think they are playing great right now though, but suddenly I'm not as afraid.





> Absolutely. Why wouldn't someone use examples of a teams weak performances as to why they think they can be beat? Florida lost to Ole Miss, that's clearly a ***** in their armor and their defense gave up a season high 30 points. You don't think ever coach that plays Florida isn't going to watch that game video a dozen times?


In the case of the Nebraska game I don't think that is one you should look at really as a weak performance because at the end of the day Tech is going to rely on their offense to win games and the offense did well in that game. You can look at the defense but that defense (as in the personnel and scheme) has changed since that game. But the whole point of your comment was that you aren't as impressed with Tech because of the OT (I'll wait on this upset comment I'm not seeing). Which seems a little ridiculous since UF did lose their game so one would assume that should they be looked down on even more so then Tech but they aren't.


----------



## Hett

MLS said:


> You do this upset comment where exactly? It seems your reasoning is based solely on the non conference schedule and the Nebraska game.


Tripod 87 said this

_Does anyone else feel that all of the Big 12 south teams are impossible to upset?_

I'm not sure why I didn't quote him so it was clear was talking about their ability to get upset.



> Which seems a little ridiculous since UF did lose their game so one would assume that should they be looked down on even more so then Tech but they aren't.


Well UF should definitely be looked down upon for losing that Ole Miss game.

South Carolina comes to the Swamp tomorrow. I was at the game two years ago when we could have lost and derailed our national championship hopes.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDZTpMw6Sj0


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Hett said:


> South Carolina comes to the Swamp tomorrow. I was at the game two years ago when we could have lost and derailed our national championship hopes.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDZTpMw6Sj0


I get that USC has a good defense and everything, but you guys are top 5 in everything (Offense, special teams, and defense). I understand that Spurrier is coaching the Gamecocks, but you guys have a great staff too. Also, you guys have only lost one game in the swamp since 2005. That was to Auburn I believe too. 

I pick UF 34, USC 10


----------



## Hett

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> I get that USC has a good defense and everything, but you guys are top 5 in everything (Offense, special teams, and defense). I understand that Spurrier is coaching the Gamecocks, but you guys have a great staff too. Also, you guys have only lost one game in the swamp since 2005. That was to Auburn I believe too.
> 
> I pick UF 34, USC 10


Yep, I was at that Auburn game too. I'm going to be nervous for the next 3 weeks until the SEC championship game. FSU in 2 weeks is going to be pretty big game too.


----------



## Tripod87

Pretty boring week...no shakeups.

But damn Florida...they could potentially jump us with another ridiculous blowout. Ughhh why doesn't Mack Brown care about scoring more points


----------



## Hett

Tripod87 said:


> But damn Florida...they could potentially jump us with another ridiculous blowout. Ughhh why doesn't Mack Brown care about scoring more points


Well if Florida wins out they are gonna be in the top 2, there isn't anything Mack can do about it. The voters and computers will never put two Big 12 South teams in the national championship game if there if Bama or Florida is sitting there with 1 loss.

ZZ, I'm glad there were video cameras at the LSU game, otherwise we might not have known the outcome because it looked like half the crowd left in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Walker

I think I watched about 8 plays of the Florida game and it started off 0-0 and when I changed the channel it was 21-0. Jesus Christ- funky formation by USC- interception, freaking awesome tunnel block on the inside draw(the parting of the Red Sea had jack shit on that play) for a TD, then USC goes for the Miracle at Memphis KO return only to fumble and give up a TD on a KO return!! That was freaking nuts.

Florida is sick this year.

I actually really enjoyed the Texas-Kansas game because both defenses were playing great- lots of nasty hits, snow flurries and only 14-0 at half. It's nice to see that after all the Tecmo bowl games this year. I honestly start getting sad around this time of year because there's only a couple more weeks and then the bowls. :sad01:​


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Hett said:


> ZZ, I'm glad there were video cameras at the LSU game, otherwise we might not have known the outcome because it looked like half the crowd left in the 3rd quarter.


I went to Hooter's to watch the fights and spent most of the time watching that amazing comeback. I can't believe we let then get up by 28 points though. Troy is a formidable team, but that was absurd. We were awful. Maybe our QB will build off of that performance, but I say that every week. He threw another pick 6. That makes 7 for the season. I believe. I forgot that the one against South Carolina was returned to the 2 yd line.


----------



## Hett

4 computers have Utah ranked ahead of Florida...I don't even know what to say about that.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Hett said:


> 4 computers have Utah ranked ahead of Florida...I don't even know what to say about that.


Somebody needs to tell those PC's that ya'll got the coach that made them legit. LOL

Computers are crazy. As far as big wins go, Utah has few. 

That is why they made the human polls count for so much recently


----------



## Steph05050

ZZ how in the world did this happen to us(troy) we were up like what 30 - 3...and yall came back and won...i was for sure we were gonna pull it off


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Steph05050 said:


> ZZ how in the world did this happen to us(troy) we were up like what 30 - 3...and yall came back and won...i was for sure we were gonna pull it off


It was 31-3 and we were playing awful. I haven't seen anything that bad since before DiNardo. We scored our first TD and the offense really celebrated. They were pumped up. OUr defense took notice and shut you down for the rest of the game. 

Really it goes to show that the spread should really only be a compliment to an offense because if you wouldn't have thrown 100 incomplete passes in the second half, we wouldn't have had time to score 30 4th quarter points. You gotta be able to run the ball. 

Honestly, Troy might be the 2nd fastest team we have seen all season too. UF being the clear #1. I was blown away by the speed they had.


----------



## Steph05050

i know....the 4th was terrible for us....the incomplete passes...then that holding call that took away r first down and put us back 15....we could have possibly got the field goal and ran the clock out for the win


also wasnt that r 3rd string QB playing?


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Steph05050 said:


> i know....the 4th was terrible for us....the incomplete passes...then that holding call that took away r first down and put us back 15....we could have possibly got the field goal and ran the clock out for the win
> 
> 
> also wasnt that r 3rd string QB playing?


It was your 2nd string, but he has been playing since after the OSU loss. He is the best passer you have, but not really a running threat. That according to most news sources. I have no idea how he compares to your other QB's


----------



## MLS

> Texas defensive coordinator Will Muschamp has been designated head coach-in-waiting by the university, expected to take over the Longhorns when coach Mack Brown retires.
> 
> Muschamp is in his first year with Texas, but athletic director DeLoss Dodds said Tuesday he and Brown know they want to keep him at Texas. To do that, they will more than double his salary from $425,000 to $900,000 in January. He will remain defensive coordinator.
> 
> Dodds said he wants the 57-year-old Brown to coach for a long time but said he wanted to line up Muschamp now to avoid the “trauma” of a coaching search when the day comes that Brown steps down.
> 
> The No. 4 Longhorns (10-1) are preparing for their Thanksgiving night game against rival Texas A&M.


http://rivals.yahoo.com/ncaa/football/news?slug=ap-t25--texas-muschamp&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## Walker

MLS- I heard that on the radio on my way back from the gym just a little while ago and needless to say:​

:happy01::happy03::happy04::happy03::happy01:​


----------



## MLS

Is Mack planning on retiring soon?

I understand locking Muschamp up but kind of sucks if Mack doesn't plan to leave anytime soon.


----------



## Walker

There's been no word on whether he's going to retire soon. Two years after we won the title and had all the arrests and crap he was thinking about it but now he's said he's rejuvenated. I think he'll be around 2-4 years- but just guessing. Muschamp's salary will just keep going up to where he will probably be making more than a lot of head coaches- to keep him happy and the vultures away.​


----------



## MLS

Another big game this week.


----------



## Walker

MLS said:


> Another big game this week.


You're right- I almost couldn't sleep last night thinking about the game-

You are talking about the epic match-up of the year right?

The Awesomeness that is the Apple Cup:
Washington Huskies (0-10) vs. Washington State Cougars (1-10)

This has fireworks written all over it fellas- set the DVRs because you will want to watch this over and over again(they are actually showing this game on foxsports here :laugh.​
*"Guys are preparing hard," said UW's Mesphin Forrester. "It's the Apple Cup!"*


Damn skippy Mesphin! :thumb02: 

In the major offensive categories both these teams rank below 110th. 

Ice down the beer early fellas this one is going to be incredible.​


----------



## Tripod87

So walker, lets talk UT's chances for the championship game shall we? Cause even I am confused now. What is the _easiest_ way to make it you think?

I say Alabama wins out. Then Tech barely losing to OU, in a close game, then Tech loses in the Big 12 championship maybe. That should propel us to number 2 I would hope. What do you, or anyone else, think are our best chances?


----------



## Walker

Holy f#ck- I can't believe the TTU-OU game. :thumbsdown:

I knew OU would be pumped at home but this is crazy. Great now OU is back in the title picture- that sucks IMO.

I'm so cheering for OSU.

Tripod- I dunno at this point- it's so screwy right now. OU will vault to #2 and even though Texas beat them it will be washed out.

Only hope- OSU beats OU and then Tech loses to Mizzou in the title game or OU loses to them. 

F#ck anyone but OU honestly. :thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:​


----------



## Tripod87

F*ck Tech for not doing better. Damnit. Now, I actually would not mind OU losing to OSU and hopefully Tech loses to Mizzou in the big 12 championship game. After that complete ****, I would definitely definitely not count Mizzou out if that was the matchup.

But if Tech doesn't fall below us after that pitiful appearance, I'll be pissed.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

this proves(as much as i like tech) the UT win was a fluke. i was expecting blowouts in both games.


----------



## Hett

Wow, I wasn't expecting that last night. But now I'm 100% rooting for the whatever results cause the biggest clusterfuck possible. Hopefully something can make the BCS change in the future.


----------



## Walker

ZeroPRIDE said:


> this proves(as much as i like tech) the UT win was a fluke. i was expecting blowouts in both games.


I go to bed in burnt orange PJs every night but that game was not a fluke. Tech came to play, was pumped at home and after giving up the lead they came back and won it. Gotta give respect where it's due IMO.



Hett said:


> Wow, I wasn't expecting that last night. But now I'm 100% rooting for the whatever results cause the biggest clusterfuck possible. Hopefully something can make the BCS change in the future.


While watching the game last night I was thinking about playoffs scenarios for this year and it would just be sick with awesome match-ups.

4 Team:
#1 Alabama vs. #4 Texas
#2 Oklahoma(was TTU) vs. #3 Florida

8 Team:
#1 Alabama vs. #8 Utah
#2 Oklahoma vs. #7 Penn State
#3 Florida vs. #6 Texas Tech
#4 Texas vs. #5 USC

That would be sweet creamy goodness.:thumb02:

Oh and Notre Dame...:happy02::happy02::happy02:​


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

I think UT's only chance for the Title game would be to stay ranked ahead of OU in the polls and win the Big 12...otherwise they will c hose a one-loss conference champ. You saw what they did to Michigan in 2006 and UGA last year. That pretty much said that we are done with putting non-conference champs in the BCS title game. I think the pollsters will keep UT above OU because of the neutral field win. But who knows. OU's resume is better because of the wins over TCU and Cincy. But they stilll lost to UT. 

As for LSU, I am hoping Miles will go against his loyal ways and demote Mallory and Peveto back to position coaches and bring in a Def. Coordinator. I got my eyes on the Saints d-line coach. You might of heard of him, Ed Orgeron. All-world recruiter and one hell of a defensive coach. I would be interested to see if Greg Robinson gets looked at too. He was pretty damn good at UT, but miserable as a head coach. If Miles promotes Mallory or Peveto, I will go to godaddy.com and start a domain name for firelesmiles.com. Because neither has shown the ability to come up with an effective gameplan or develop the all-american high school talent that we have on our defense. We are like last in the SEC and one of the worst teams in the nation defensively. We have lost to every team we played with a winning record except for Troy. Huge win there too!!:confused03: I am f--kin disgusted with the football I am seeing from my team. These toolbags in the secondary fail at playing man coverage. It is man coverage....look at your man and stay with him. But no they have to look at other players' men and then they leave theirs and go cover them. WTF...they don't understand the concept of man coverage.



> We had busts in our coverage. We haven't played the best man-to-man coverage this year. People are looking around at other people's men.


 Chad Jones said this after the Ole Miss game. Okay, now they know what they are doing and they still can't get it right. That means they are just poorly coached to me. They need a guy that will make them fear failing like Muschamp used to do. I think that guy is Ed Orgeron.


----------



## Hett

UF is ranked 6th by the computers. I'm a pretty smart guy, but my mind can't comprehend that. Hopefully if Florida beats a ranked FSU and #1 Alabama, the computers will think more of them. Looks like Oklahoma is going to jump Texas if they beat OSU.


----------



## bbjd7

Hett they are 6 in the computers because they beat one team that still looks good and that's Georgia who hasn't even looked all that good.

The SEC isn't very good this year outside of Florida and possibly Alabama who themselves are a bit questionable.


----------



## Walker

This season is f#cked- and another best case for a playoff- though the old farts in plaid jackets don't want that ever occur.

First off I'm pretty shocked Texas landed at #2 in this week's BCS rankings. But OU will leapfrog them with a win over OSU. Meaning they go to the Big 12 title game and will beat Mizzou. They lose Tech goes and who knows what the crap happens. This shit turns into a freaking madhouse especially given what happen in the Big 12 South. Florida I am a little surprised at their computer ranking but the SEC is way WAY down this year. Florida will get points after beating a not great FSU team and then it will come down to the SEC championship game.

Whatever- this sucks- how can you tell me that Fla/Ala-OU should be the f#cking title game when Texas beat them on a neutral field. OU beat Tech at home and we lose on the last second on the road against Tech.

Honestly who can said who is the better team? I can't even with my burnt orange sunglasses on. But the BCS will spit out the 2 contenders while 1 or 2 teams get screwed.

I hate this shit- actually have a playoff so the top teams prove it at the end of the year instead of this stupid antiquated beauty pageant.​


----------



## Steph05050

yeah troy is the sun belt champions


----------



## Hett

bbjd7 said:


> Hett they are 6 in the computers because they beat one team that still looks good and that's Georgia who hasn't even looked all that good.
> 
> The SEC isn't very good this year outside of Florida and possibly Alabama who themselves are a bit questionable.


I'm certainly under no illusion that the SEC is good this year. Florida has played a lot of good teams, but just really no great teams. Many of them have been hovering the in the 20's and when UF beats them they go unranked. Miami, South Carolina, LSU and now even Ole Miss is ranked. If UF beats FSU next week, they'll get dropped from the rankings too. I'm not really too worried because I know if UF wins out they'll be in the national championship game, but Utah? No way any person could say with a straight face that Utah is better than Florida.


----------



## Tripod87

It's all about the computers. I think the computers don't look too much into the point spreads but really REALLLLLLY focuses on your record. Florida lost to an at the time unranked Ole Miss, so that drops them WAY down on the computers whereas teams like Tech, OU, UT have all lost to top 5 teams and Utah who hasn't even lost a game yet. Using that logic, I can completely understand why Florida is still so low to the computers. It doesn't change my opinion that they are the best team in the country, but it makes sense to me.

With that in mind, as long as we beat A&M and even if OU just barely barely beats OSU, the computers might still keep us at number 2 which would be good enough to get to the big 12 h championship and to the title game. We can also make it if OU loses. We wouldn't make the big 12 championship but there's no way Tech would jump us even in a big win in the championship game.

So we're not completely down and out yet.


----------



## Walker

Right now I'm just trying to not think about any BS + C junk and just concentrate on the game tomorrow. Being a native Austinite and growing up watching and going to these games on Turkey day was a big tradition in my household. It's great to see it back on then and it's also a kickass national game for people to see. 

Plus we've lost the last two games to them so it will be great to complete my day to see them kick the living crap out of the Aggies tomorrow. :thumb02:​


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

This rivalry here epitomizes college football. I mean UT and A&M is classic. Look at the last two years. The aggies have been pretyt close to terrible and definitely below average. Yet, they have beat UT in each of the last contest on only their ability to want to win more then UT. You don't see that in the pros.

I think the anti-playoff people think this element would just go away if we were to ever get a playoff. They say the regular season won't matter as much. But I think they forget what it is like to be 19-22 years old. Everything that you are doing matters. The future is not what is important. It is right now that matters. That is all these kids think about. That is why you get effort 100% of the time from a college player (most of them) and not always from a pro player. The anti-playoff people suggest the emotions would just disappear because teams could theoretically afford to lose once, they are insane because the hatred for these other programs will not go away. 

I am an advocate because then I wouldn't have to ever cheer for UF, Bama, Ole Miss, Arkansas, or Auburn to ever win a bowl game to prove anything. I would be very happy when they lost as a matter of fact, instead of the bitter sweet feelings.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Wow, what an awful 2nd half of football for LSU. We lost a terribly played game to an awful Arkansas team. 

I was sick of watching by the middle of the fourth and though we played poorly there were also some terrible calls by officials that helped Arkansas erase the deficit. 

I also learned that Ed Orgeron is rumored to be the next DC under Kiffin at Tennessee. I really wanted to see him at LSU. That guy can recruit anyone and is one hell of a coach look at what he has done with the Saints in just one year. Maybe not a HC, but definitely a gameday coordinator. I thought Crowton was going to be a solid OC, but he has been disappointing in playcalling and developing the talent this year. OUr O-line seemed to get worse, our RB's got less into the games, and our QB's never grew up.

If Miles makes no changes, he won't be the coach after next season. I say that because that team was jsut as bad at the end of the season as they were at the beginning, maybe worse. Mallory and Peveto did nothing with tons of talent on defense. 

Here is the most eye poppong stat of all-time for this LSU football team and really shows how poor our teams were prepared for games. OUr opponents scored on 2 out of their first three possesions to open up the game in every game against a .500 or better team. North Texas, App. State, Auburn, Miss State, and South Carolina were the only ones that didn't. Bama actually got shut down the entire game by our defense, but our offense gave that game away. 

We were playing from behind the whole season and when the strength of your team is your o-line and running game, that is not a good situation. I am just very disappointed. The SEC is down this year and I expected to go 9-3 when I thought it was a great conference, but we went 7-5 in an average SEC.


----------



## Tripod87

Ughhh why didn't Tech lose to Baylor??? That would have been a GODSEND.

Anyways, any of you guys catch the 45-35 signs at the Texas game? How freaking awesome is it that the guy who created the facebook group is getting national recognition for it. With all this publicity for it, there is a very strong chance it could influence some of the voters for the final rankings. As of now, over 45k people are in the group, and apparently tons of UT students even went to Stillwater to continue reminding everyone of 45-35 (Awesome, as I type this...OU scores....). As long as OSU can keep it close, I think we should be ok, especially since the computers like to think more logically, although sometimes too logical.


----------



## Tripod87

Sorry for the double post, but too awesome

Speaking of 45-35, anyone see the plane with the banner "Texas 45 OU 35 Settled on a neutral field!" flying across the sky either during or before the game?

F*cking badass.


----------



## Javelin

Question: is Texas automatically in the Big 12 Championship game considering they beat OU in the head to head match-up? I know Tech's not gonna make it so does it put Texas in front of OU since they're ranked higher?

I would personally still put them at #2 cause OSU gave Oklahoma a lot of trouble tonight at least until the Sooners just exploded in the late 4th.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

I think UT deserves to be there more then OU too, but who says we start or end with that match-up as the tie breaker. Say we start with TTU vs UT. Now UT is out, then it is OU. Or say we start with OU vs UT now OU is out and we are left with TTU. 

It really is a screwed up system for a scenario like this. The best answer I can give each team that complains. Just win baby (in the wonderful words of Al Davis)


----------



## Walker

Well whatever happens- I f#cking hate this system and what it's turned college football into- a stupid ass figure skating judged beauty pageant.

All I heard from the announcers while watching UT-ATM was: "Will/can Texas scored enough *style* points to convince the voters?". That's f#cking absurd and goes against what these kids should be learning while competing in college. I'm not a naive purist that believes college football is still a complete amateur sport and that no players are paid or that recruiting cheating does not exist but this system is bogus. The very nature of the way it is set up it cannot handle situations where there are multiple teams that should be considered for a 2 slot title shot. 

OU looks great because their offense is filthy sick and puts up tecmo bowl type numbers that idiots across the land drool over and point and "neat- points". But as a complete team they are not. Their defense is weak and their special teams suck. Call me a homer but I do think Texas is a much better all-around team. 

So go ahead dick-weeds voters and annoint OU and even though I dislike Florida(no offense Hett) I will pretend to be a Gator and will relish watching their defensive speed maul the living shit out of Bradford.

Yeah- I'll root for Mizzou next week but should OU win they will forever be the faux-chump in my eyes.​


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Walker said:


> Well whatever happens- I f#cking hate this system and what it's turned college football into- a stupid ass figure skating judged beauty pageant.​
> 
> All I heard from the announcers while watching UT-ATM was: "Will/can Texas scored enough *style* points to convince the voters?". That's f#cking absurd and goes against what these kids should be learning while competing in college. I'm not a naive purist that believes college football is still a complete amateur sport and that no players are paid or that recruiting cheating does not exist but this system is bogus. The very nature of the way it is set up it cannot handle situations where there are multiple teams that should be considered for a 2 slot title shot.​
> OU looks great because their offense is filthy sick and puts up tecmo bowl type numbers that idiots across the land drool over and point and "neat- points". But as a complete team they are not. Their defense is weak and their special teams suck. Call me a homer but I do think Texas is a much better all-around team.​
> So go ahead dick-weeds voters and annoint OU and even though I dislike Florida(no offense Hett) I will pretend to be a Gator and will relish watching their defensive speed maul the living shit out of Bradford.​
> 
> Yeah- I'll root for Mizzou next week but should OU win they will forever be the faux-chump in my eyes.​


OU probably won't get there, but if they do, you can count on Stoops to blow it as usual. He has become a terrible big-game coach.


----------



## Tripod87

WOW GAYYYYYY. This whole year the computer was behind our backs and now it stabs us in the back. OU at 1??? UT 2???? Bama 3???

How the hell did Alabama go to 3 on the computers??

At least the 45-35 signs worked, UT jumped OU in the Harris poll and went from 41 point underdogs to 1 point underdogs in the coaches poll to OU. But wow...

You know what I also learned today? In the SEC, if there is a 3 way tie, they throw out the lowest ranked team, and then break the tie based on the the head to head. Why isn't it like this for all conferences??? KDSHFIHIFHIEHHEHEKHKkieshfishk

Although, UT still has a tiny chance. Two things could happen. 1) OU loses to Mizzou - UT should jump to number 2 and secure that spot
2) Alabama beats Florida - This sounds weird, but the computer has Bama at 3 and OU at 1. If Bama jumps back up to number 1, OU's average would fall and that could be just enough to put Texas over the top as long as the human voters stay about the same.

But F*CK, I'm PISSED. All I wanted was a championship while I still go to UT. I came right after we won one and will be sad if we don't win one this year or next year


----------



## Hett

The computers are still absolutely horrible, they are a joke. I still can't believe that if you have two teams that are nearly identical, a head to head win isn't enough to put one team higher than the other. I don't think Texas will be able to back in. I have a feeling that if Mizzou wins, the voters will put USC in the national championship game and not Texas, because of that bias about not winning their conference. Even though if there were ever an exception, this year would certainly be the year.


----------



## Javelin

I can't say I'm surprised that the computers put OU in front of Texas cause theres a lot of arguments that they're the strongest team in the Big 12 south right now and the most accomplished, I think a lot of voters are looking at them for playing the best football at the moment. But Longhorn fans, looking at it from a bright side, you needed to OU to beat OSU anyways to even have a chance of making it to the Big 12 cause otherwise Tech would've automatically won their spot against Missouri. 

Personally though, I think Texas is still the better team considering they're a lot more healthy (why OU's defence is lackluster right now) and their offense is just as good.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

I will laugh in OU's face for the rest of my life if they lose on Saturday....loudly too. Christensen just took the Wyoming job too so Mizzou is out an Off Coordinator for that game.

LSU needs to hire Ed Orgeron or Dick Bumpas (from TCU) as Def Coordinator. 

Tennessee got balsy hiring Kiffin. I don't think he will out-recruit guys like Richt, Saban, Meyer, and maybe even Spurrier without Ed Orgeron there and since he is bringing Monte Kiffin from Tampa, I really don't see Ed going to that staff and playing second fiddle to both of those guys. 

LSU is being talked about in the Chick-fil-a Bowl and Outback bowls...WTF...did I miss something. Since when do those bowls take teams with losing conference records. We will get beat badly if we go to either of those. I would love to see them in the Chick-fil-a Bowl though because that is here in ATL.


----------



## MLS

Rant time

Being back in Austin last week just reminded me how annoying UT fans are (though not you Walker).

All you hear is how UT beat OU and that is why they are the better team and why they should go to the Big 12 Championship game and possibly the national championship game.

If OU wins on Saturday then they go and the Big 12 still has a BCS bid open. UT will get it but using their own argument they shouldn't, Tech should. UT and Tech will end up with the same record and Tech beat UT. Just like UT is saying, the rankings don't mean that the higher ranked team is the better team. The only difference between UT and Tech's ranking is *when* they each lost. If you think about it, there is a 3-way tie and OU get's sent so they are seemingly ranked #1 in the south. That leaves Tech and UT tied but Tech won so that would put them at #2 and UT #3 in the south.

Should Tech fans create 39-33 signs?

End of rant.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

MLS said:


> Rant time
> 
> Being back in Austin last week just reminded me how annoying UT fans are (though not you Walker).
> 
> All you hear is how UT beat OU and that is why they are the better team and why they should go to the Big 12 Championship game and possibly the national championship game.
> 
> If OU wins on Saturday then they go and the Big 12 still has a BCS bid open. UT will get it but using their own argument they shouldn't, Tech should. UT and Tech will end up with the same record and Tech beat UT. Just like UT is saying, the rankings don't mean that the higher ranked team is the better team. The only difference between UT and Tech's ranking is *when* they each lost. If you think about it, there is a 3-way tie and OU get's sent so they are seemingly ranked #1 in the south. That leaves Tech and UT tied but Tech won so that would put them at #2 and UT #3 in the south.
> 
> Should Tech fans create 39-33 signs?
> 
> End of rant.


I agree...that is what I said a few pages back...it is almost as if they just ignore that loss. But using most conferences tiebreakers I think OU goes in only the Big12's case. I think UT would go in every other case. I think it sucks that they default to BCS rankings to settle it. But UT knew the rules before the season. They should have just won like Bama did. 

I think Bama pulls the "upset" this week. I don't know though. THere are so many variables to take into account. How UF responds to the 3-4; how the 3-4 matches up to the huge gaps by UF's scheme; can Bama run the ball; can UF run the ball; how does Bama deal with the speed; etc.

Bama has played way better since LSU showed them their weaknesses. WAY BETTER!!!! I think that was the best thing that could have happened to them. It will certainly be interesting that is for sure.


----------



## Hett

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> I will laugh in OU's face for the rest of my life if they lose on Saturday....loudly too. Christensen just took the Wyoming job too so Mizzou is out an Off Coordinator for that game.
> 
> LSU needs to hire Ed Orgeron or Dick Bumpas (from TCU) as Def Coordinator.
> 
> Tennessee got balsy hiring Kiffin. I don't think he will out-recruit guys like Richt, Saban, Meyer, and maybe even Spurrier without Ed Orgeron there and since he is bringing Monte Kiffin from Tampa, I really don't see Ed going to that staff and playing second fiddle to both of those guys.
> 
> LSU is being talked about in the Chick-fil-a Bowl and Outback bowls...WTF...did I miss something. Since when do those bowls take teams with losing conference records. We will get beat badly if we go to either of those. I would love to see them in the Chick-fil-a Bowl though because that is here in ATL.


I won't believe that Monte is going to Tennessee until it happens. He has such a comfortable life here in Tampa, I just can't believe he would leave.

I don't think LSU will be going to the Outback Bowl, it's traditionally an SEC East team that gets the bid. Probably South Carolina since I think Georgia will be going to the Capitol One Bowl in Orlando.


----------



## MLS

Leach did offer his own insight into what he thought the tie-breaker should be and that was graduation rate, leave it to Leach to come up with that.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

THat is hilarious....or that APR rating thing or whatever was could come into play for something positive.


----------



## Walker

MLS- I hear you but every team has their idiotic fans that spout crap always- UT just has a lot of them.​ 
Either way I am sure this rule(the 5th tie-breaker that led to this crap) will be changed next summer. This was a totally unusual situation but this why you can't leave this up to the B(c)S to decide- it's a totally faulty system that can't handle tough to gauge situations- i.e. the reason it was designed. It can't handle these situations.​ 
I'm not going to go into all the arguments over who is the better team because there is no easy answer. I honestly try and be as objective as possible but seeing OU at #2 and us at #3 when we have identical records and we won the head to head just doesn't add up IMO. The purest way to determine who is better is on the field that was determined.​ 
But whatever- this not a competition it is a beauty pageant- suffice to say Stoops was more willing to swallow and not just suck- so the golden knee-pads award goes to OU. Once again OU is the beneficiary of a flawed system- enjoy the fruits of f#cked system.​


----------



## MLS

I don't even know how Tech would have done in the Big 12 championship, Crabtree got hurt and didn't finish the Baylor game and Graham had to have surgery yesterday on his hand after hurting it in the Baylor game as well. He had "17 pins and two plates placed in his left hand to fix the 9 different breaks that occurred."


----------



## Walker

The thing that doubly sucks for Tech is being screwed out of a BCS game. A 11-1 #7th ranked team will probably end up in the Holiday bowl against a weak Pac-10 team.

I don't agree with the only 2 teams can go to the BCS rule- if 3 teams have earned it they should go IMO.

Damn- I knew Crabtree's injury might be serious but I had only heard that Harrell had gotten "dinged".​


----------



## Hett

If OU loses to Mizzou, wouldn't Texas Tech get a BCS bid over OU? I also thought that TTU was going to be playing in the Cotton Bowl if they don't get in the BCS?


----------



## Walker

It's either Holiday or Cotton- not sure. For TTU or OU(with the loss) it would just come down to the bowls' own selection- only Texas is guaranteed ATM sitting at #3.​


----------



## MLS

Hett said:


> If OU loses to Mizzou, wouldn't Texas Tech get a BCS bid over OU? I also thought that TTU was going to be playing in the Cotton Bowl if they don't get in the BCS?


What would happen is, OU would get knocked out of the national championship game and Missouri would get the Big 12's automatic bid because they won the Big 12. And then UT should get into the national championship game.

And yeah, most likely Tech ends up in the Cotton Bowl against Ole Miss.

In other news, Jones AT&T Stadium officially started the expansion process today.


----------



## Hett

MLS said:


> What would happen is, OU would get knocked out of the national championship game and Missouri would get the Big 12's automatic bid because they won the Big 12. And then UT should get into the national championship game.


DUHH!!

Temporary oversight on my part, I'm not sure what I was thinking.


----------



## Walker

Yeah put me down for a "DOH!" too- shows how much I respect Mizzou though.​


----------



## MLS

Reading around on things and this came up, what if the computers don't put UF up enough even with a win over Alabama? That would mean if OU wins, they would be #1 and UT would be #2 in the BCS and the BCS says that the #1 and #2 teams have to play.

The human polls will put UF at #1 or 2 but the computers don't like UF and they have them way down so they would need a significant jump in their computer rankings to get above UT. In the computer polls UT is ranked ahead of UF by 3 spots on all of them except one and one of them has UT at #2 and UF at #7.

Here is a read on it.

http://rivals.yahoo.com/ncaa/footba...lahoma-it-is-but-a-new-route?urn=ncaaf,125550

Now in this scenario I wonder if the Big 12 could get a 3rd team in seeing as how technically they aren't using their automatic bid nor an at large bid since OU and UT would be #1 and 2 and they have to play per the rules. I know there was another scenario that could have happened that would of let the Big 12 have 3 teams go but it involved Missouri winning the Big 12 championship and (now) UT and OU still at #1 and 2 in the BCS.


----------



## The Legend

My Ducks are most likely going to the Holiday Bowl against OSU or Missouri and we will beat either one.


----------



## Tripod87

Another interesting thing came up, and I think the NCAA needs to change this in general. In every single BCS conference other than the Big 12, UT would have gone to the championship game. Each conference has different rules regarding tie breakers and in all but the Big UT would have gone. Now, this isn't as much a rant about complaining about not getting in, it's about consistency in the NCAA. It's just silly to have so many different rules for each conference that aren't consistent with each other. I would be half as disgruntled with OU going as long as every conference settled 3 way ties the same way.

And MLS, the reason why 39-33 doesn't matter (that much) is because Tech is more or less out of the running after the huge loss to OU. If they were ranked right behind UT/OU then it would be a very strong case and I would have no idea how to settle things, but in reality, they fell the number 7 and really aren't in the main discussion anymore. The reason why 45-35 mattered is because in the end, it was UT vs OU to see who went to the big 12 championship. If it was TTU vs UT, I would have been "ok" with Tech making it in.


----------



## MLS

MLS said:


> The only difference between UT and Tech's ranking is *when* they each lost.


Did you miss that part of my post?

Tech lost in the second to last game so they didn't have what UT did and that was time. Time to sit back and move up the rankings because other teams lose. But because Tech did lose in their second to last game, which made them end up with an identical record as UT and owning a win over UT, they won't go. So in essence UT is going because they lost earlier not because they are better then Tech which is where 39-33 should come into play.

Which is where my post comes in, UT fans are arguing this exact thing as to why they should go instead of OU but they don't see how the exact argument can be made against them.

Which leaves us with this, the rules are the way they are and OU benefits from them and the computers. This leaves the at large bid open between UT and Tech, should UT really get it because they lost earlier then Tech or should Tech get it because they beat UT, when both teams end up with the same record? We know what will happen but for UT fans to say they get screwed over is funny since Tech's whole season rode on one game, the loss to OU. Where as OU and UT were able to lose and it not kill their season because of when they lost, unlike Tech.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

I think the most inexcusable thing of all time is the part of the BCS equation that is the problem here. Look at the polls. 

The freaking COACHES POLL is the one to blame her (UT fans take note). The coaches are the ones that obviously don't value the head-to-head win UT holds over OU. I wish that every week the polls were public so coaches could get the proper amount of hate mail in such a situation. 


MLS you theory about UT being a potential #2 is likely, but it really depends on how UF wins. If they blow out Bama and Bama drops way back. USC could move up a lot in the computers. If it is a close win that is in doubt or surrounded by controversy the polls may come into play more. But as it stands, the computers have UT so far ahead of USC that it wouldn't matter. I think OU will get beat handily by either Bama or UF. OU's defense can make anyone look like a great offense. When was the last time they didn't give up 40? And UF and Bama have defenses that cause turnovers early and often. Not to mention that each can run, run, run the ball and the clock.


----------



## MLS

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> MLS you theory about UT being a potential #2 is likely, but it really depends on how UF wins. If they blow out Bama and Bama drops way back. USC could move up a lot in the computers. If it is a close win that is in doubt or surrounded by controversy the polls may come into play more. But as it stands, the computers have UT so far ahead of USC that it wouldn't matter. *I think OU will get beat handily by either Bama or UF. OU's defense can make anyone look like a great offense.* When was the last time they didn't give up 40? And UF and Bama have defenses that cause turnovers early and often. Not to mention that each can run, run, run the ball and the clock.


I don't know, the defense that showed up against Tech was really good but they have only played that well once and you could make the argument that they played that well because of how well Stoops knows Leach's offense.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

MLS said:


> I don't know, the defense that showed up against Tech was really good but they have only played that well once and you could make the argument that they played that well because of how well Stoops knows Leach's offense.


Yeah that has a lot to do with it. Coaches from the same staff generally do well against each other in spurts. Leach had his number a few times too. But yeah the OU that played that night was good, but not as bad as the TTU that played that night was. That was more of you guys not playing well IMO. If the same TTU team that played UT showed up, you would be 12-0 right now. Because UT is better then OU.


----------



## Hett

MLS said:


> Reading around on things and this came up, what if the computers don't put UF up enough even with a win over Alabama?


That's been giving me nightmares for about 3 days now. I would have thought that beating #20 FSU might have put them over Utah, or at least tightened it up a little, but it really didn't. So I really don't know what to think. I know the human polls will have them above Texas, I hope that will be enough. The computers have to get a little closer, at least I hope so.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Hett said:


> That's been giving me nightmares for about 3 days now. I would have thought that beating #20 FSU might have put them over Utah, or at least tightened it up a little, but it really didn't. So I really don't know what to think. I know the human polls will have them above Texas, I hope that will be enough. The computers have to get a little closer, at least I hope so.


I think a win over Bama will help out a lot in the computers. They are #1 in those so beating the #1 computer team will mean a lot. Especially at a neutral site


----------



## Hett

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> I think a win over Bama will help out a lot in the computers. They are #1 in those so beating the #1 computer team will mean a lot. Especially at a neutral site


Alabama is #3 in the computers, OU is #1 and UT is #2. So the computers only think this is #3 vs #6. Florida will be #1 in the Harris and probably #1 or #2 in the Coaches if they win. So I think as long as they jump TTU and Utah in the computers, I think they will be OK.


----------



## Walker

Well things could be worse...if you were this husband:

http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/myfo...n=2&locale=EN-US&layoutCode=TSTY&pageId=3.2.1

Damn!​


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Must have been another one of those exciting Big 10 games. :thumb02:


----------



## Hett

http://www.sportsline.com/collegefootball/story/11147215

Even though this article is mainly about a Harris voter that didn't vote, I found the last paragragh interesting.



> If this exchange Saturday night at the Oklahoma-Oklahoma State game is any indication, there is a reason for the lack of confidence in the system. Daily Oklahoman columnist Berry Tramel ran into Harris voter Pat Quinn. Quinn is a former sports information director at Oklahoma State. Tramel asked Quinn about the Texas-Oklahoma issue.
> 
> "Oh I don't know," Tramel quoted Quinn as saying. "Doesn't really matter."
> 
> Why?
> 
> "I think Alabama and Penn State will probably play for the national championship," Quinn said. "They're the only undefeated teams, aren't they?"
> 
> Uh, no.


Reminds me of last season when USF was undefeated and knocked off ranked WVU and Auburn. Apparently one of the voters had never heard of or watched USF play a game.


----------



## MLS

Here is Rivals top 25.

1. Alabama
2. Oklahoma
3. Florida
4. Texas
5. USC
6. Texas Tech
7. Utah
8. Penn State
9. TCU
10. Ohio State
11. Boise State
12. Cincinnati
13. Oregon
14. Oklahoma State
15. BYU
16. Ball State
17. Michigan State
18. Georgia Tech
19. Georgia
20. Missouri
21. Boston College
22. Pittsburgh
23. Oregon State
24. Ole Miss
25. Iowa


----------



## The Legend

I just found out that Mike Bellotti when he is done coaching is going to become the Ducks AD and Chip Kelly(our OC) will become the Head Coach.


----------



## MLS

Alright with the regular seasons (minus championship games) over lets see how MMAF would give out the awards. You can add more if you like, just wanted to get the main ones up.

Bronko Nagurski Award - nation's most outstanding defensive player

Butkus Award - nation's top college linebacker

Davey O'Brien Award - nation's most outstanding quarterback

Doak Walker Award - nation's top running back

Biletnikoff Award - nation's best receiver

Thorpe Award - nation's best defensive back

Outland Trophy - nation's best interior offensive or defensive linemen

John Mackey Award - nation's top tight end

Johnny Unitas Golden Arm Award - nation's most outstanding senior quarterback 

Lou Groza Award - nation's top placekicker

Maxwell Award - College Football Player of the Year

The Heisman - most outstanding player in collegiate football


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Bronko Nagurski Award - Eric Berry

Butkus Award - Rolando McClain

Davey O'Brien Award - Sam Bradford

Doak Walker Award - Knowshon Moreno

Biletnikoff Award - Michael Crabtree

Thorpe Award - Eric Berry

Outland Trophy - Peria Jerry

John Mackey Award - Jermaine Gresham

Johnny Unitas Golden Arm Award - Graham Harrell

Lou Groza Award - Colt David

Maxwell Award - Percy Harvin

The Heisman - Tim Tebow


----------



## The Legend

How does Tim Tebow deserve the Heisman? It should go to one of the Big 12 QB's.


----------



## MLS

Here is a proposed 16 team playoff. Take into note that since conference championships still need to be played for the sake of making this they just made the higher ranked team the winner i.e. OU over Missouri and Alabama over Florida.










Well in this bracket all 3 big 12 teams would most likely end up playing each other again, Tech/OU and Tech/UT or OU/UT.


----------



## BhamKiD

MLS said:


> Here is a proposed 16 team playoff. Take into note that since conference championships still need to be played for the sake of making this they just made the higher ranked team the winner i.e. OU over Missouri and Alabama over Florida.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well in this bracket all 3 big 12 teams would most likely end up playing each other again, Tech/OU and Tech/UT or OU/UT.


that is f'ing beautiful. i wish they would do a playoff. that means two things: more football, and nobody gets screwed:thumb02:...can't be any better than that.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

The Legend said:


> How does Tim Tebow deserve the Heisman? It should go to one of the Big 12 QB's.


Because he is the best player in America nad that is what it is for.



BhamKiD said:


> that is f'ing beautiful. i wish they would do a playoff. that means two things: more football, and nobody gets screwed:thumb02:...can't be any better than that.


Except for the teams that are way better then the shitty conference champs...hell, even LSU beat Troy, but aren't good enough to be considered for the playoff.

I say leave out the small conference champs as auto-bids. They have their oppurtunity to schedule and beat big name teams and get in there...look at TCU and Utah. Hell, TCU got beat badly by OU and still gets a shot.


----------



## BhamKiD

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Because he is the best player in America nad that is what it is for.
> 
> 
> Except for the teams that are way better then the shitty conference champs...hell, even LSU beat Troy, but aren't good enough to be considered for the playoff.
> 
> I say leave out the small conference champs as auto-bids. They have their oppurtunity to schedule and beat big name teams and get in there...look at TCU and Utah. Hell, TCU got beat badly by OU and still gets a shot.


i gotta disagree with you on that one, bro. LSU was not great this year. I am a die-hard Auburn fan, and they SUCK HARD this year, and we SHOULD have beaten LSU.


----------



## The Legend

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Because he is the best player in America nad that is what it is for.


He hasn't been the best player this year and the award is for the best player that year.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

BhamKiD said:


> i gotta disagree with you on that one, bro. LSU was not great this year. I am a die-hard Auburn fan, and they SUCK HARD this year, and we SHOULD have beaten LSU.


Disagree with what?...that was my point. We suck and we beat Troy so they shouldn't be in the playoffs just because they won a terrible conference title. I think that is what is wrong with March Madness. A team in a shitty conference can play shitty all year until the conference championship playoffs and win it...then they are in the big dance. 



The Legend said:


> He hasn't been the best player this year and the award is for the best player that year.


Your opinion. Tebow has thrown the ball over 240 times and has thrown 2 int's. Regardless of how much worse the SEC is then people thought it was going to be, those stats were against much better defenses then Bradford matched up with. The Big 12 has absolutely atrocious defenses. (if you scroll back in this thread you will find a post from before the season that I said this will happen; at least I think I posted that on here maybe that was in my emails to co-workers about it though) Just because OU takes like 100 snaps a game and Bradford can't get off the field because his defense gives up only slightly less then his offense gets. I believe that Tebow is way better. Not to mention his system requires him to throw down the field way more often then any in the Big 12. Screen passes, swing passes, and short crossing routes make up the bulk of all the Big 12 offenses. McCoy is the only QB from the Big 12 that I think could be ranked ahead of Tebow because he has little to nothing to work with at UT as far as dependable talent. 

I don't think statistics tell you who the best player in the nation is. Personally, I think the Heisman award has been given to the wrong person more then the right. I thought that Tebow shouldn't have won it last year because most of his TD's were 1-3 yd runs and that he wasn't the best player in the nation. This year I feel like he is. People rely too much on statistics.


----------



## MLS

> Texas Tech athletic director Gerald Myers says the school is negotiating a contract extension with Mike Leach, amid reports that the Red Raiders coach has met with the University of Washington about the Huskies’ top job.
> 
> Myers wouldn’t confirm or deny newspaper reports that Leach was in Seattle this week to talk to UW officials. Myers said Leach didn’t seek permission for an interview and that he hadn’t been contacted by Washington.
> 
> Leach didn’t return a call seeking comment Wednesday.
> 
> Leach has two years remaining on a five-year contract and is making $1.75 million this season.
> 
> The Seattle Times, Seattle Post-Intelligencer and Lubbock Avalanche-Journal reported the Leach-UW meeting, citing unidentified sources.


http://rivals.yahoo.com/ncaa/football/news?slug=ap-texastech-leach&prov=ap&type=lgns

I really doubt Leach would leave Tech for Washington.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Why do you doubt that? Look at this season for further proof. He had the same record as OU and UT and got no love for doing that. Not even mentioned in the conversation. 

UW is a great job...people forget how much history, money, and potential is at that program. Personally, I would hire Patterson if I were them. Maybe even Whittingham. I like TCU's system much more then Leach's. I think Leach is an amazing coach and could be successful anywhere. But when you are recruiting guys to UW (once they get turned around again) those guys will be thinking about the NFL and Leach's system doesn't get kids ready for that. Don't say Wes Welker or Crabtree either. There are 100's of other receivers from his system that don't even get looked at.


----------



## MLS

It would be the same situation in the pac 10 with USC or UCLA as this year was with UT and OU. The Washington job wouldn't offer anything really, Tech will match pretty much any offer. Leach has better recruiting in TX then all of the west coast.

The receivers don't get looked at because they get stuck with the "system" label. Tech has had good receivers, Hicks, Filani, and Amendola (who Welker says is as good as him). But because people want to use the "system" label they don't get looked at but everyone is a product of their system. Tebow in Alabama's offense he wouldn't be as good or have the numbers he does. Or any running back that gets 35-40 carries a game gets his yards because of the system, look at Benson or Ron Dayne. People just like to pick and choose who gets labeled as a "system" player.

Tech has never really had great receivers but the ones they have, don't get the attention they deserve. But that could be changing because of Welker and Crabtree. This group of receivers this year is the best Leach has had at Tech. You got Lewis, Swindall, Britton, and Leong who are very legit prospects.

And why not add Welker into the talk, he wasn't even drafted. He was supposed to just be a product of Leach's system but given the opportunity to prove himself he did. Unlike the other good receivers that have come through Tech. When he was at the poorly Dolphins in two years he had 96 catches and 1120 yards. Then when he got to a team that was at least decent and didn't have Harrington throwing him the ball, he really flourished.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

MLS said:


> It would be the same situation in the pac 10 with USC or UCLA as this year was with UT and OU. The Washington job wouldn't offer anything really, Tech will match pretty much any offer. Leach has better recruiting in TX then all of the west coast.
> 
> The receivers don't get looked at because they get stuck with the "system" label. Tech has had good receivers, Hicks, Filani, and Amendola (who Welker says is as good as him). But because people want to use the "system" label they don't get looked at but everyone is a product of their system. Tebow in Alabama's offense he wouldn't be as good or have the numbers he does. Or any running back that gets 35-40 carries a game gets his yards because of the system, look at Benson or Ron Dayne. People just like to pick and choose who gets labeled as a "system" player.
> 
> Tech has never really had great receivers but the ones they have, don't get the attention they deserve. But that could be changing because of Welker and Crabtree. This group of receivers this year is the best Leach has had at Tech. You got Lewis, Swindall, Britton, and Leong who are very legit prospects.
> 
> And why not add Welker into the talk, he wasn't even drafted. He was supposed to just be a product of Leach's system but given the opportunity to prove himself he did. Unlike the other good receivers that have come through Tech. When he was at the poorly Dolphins in two years he had 96 catches and 1120 yards. Then when he got to a team that was at least decent and didn't have Harrington throwing him the ball, he really flourished.


Exactly my point...that is why I think Patterson would be best for the position. Recruits want to play with teams that will get NFL attention. It goes further then just the receivers. O-linemen that don't get run-blocking experience...TE's that don't get any blocking experience...QB's that don't get under center experience. The whole offensive system at Tech screams don't look at my on-the-field production. There are too many variables to evaluate for scouts and too many unknowns. That is why they often get passed up.


----------



## MLS

The under center argument is just a reach for people, how many teams in the NFL/College are now running the spread? And Tech has qb's that can throw the ball so the transition back to under center is actually easier for them then someone like Vince Young. People are actually giving Graham respect as a good qb and he has always run the spread, high school and now at Tech. Graham was recruited by Georgia and Wisconsin, not exactly spread teams.

And Tech doesn't use a tight end but for two plays they run so top tight ends aren't going to come to Tech because they aren't needed. 

The o-line gets plenty of run-blocking experience, look at this year Tech has run for over a 1,000 yards. Look at what Henderson was able to do. And last years team couldn't run the ball because Batch was hurt and Woods was in Leach's doghouse all last year.

There aren't "too many variables to evaluate for scouts and too many unknowns" because if say Welker had gone to OU or UT he would have been drafted because he went to OU or UT. It has very little to do with skill when it comes to Tech players, it's all about the school. 

Why isn't Tebow labeled a system qb, it's because he is at Florida. Like I said people like to pick and choose which schools and their players get the system label, doesn't mean they are right. Leach is still building Tech's program and if they continue their success they will get the notoriety and won't have the system label anymore just like Bradford doesn't have it at OU because he is at OU. Graham has actually been able to shake off the "system qb" because he has won games and got Tech's name out nationally but this proves that if you go to a traditional powerhouse you aren't going to have to deal with the system label because of the winning (you might be a lesser player then someone at a "system" but because of the schools name you don't deal with it), which is something Tech is doing now.


----------



## The Legend

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> I don't think statistics tell you who the best player in the nation is. Personally, I think the Heisman award has been given to the wrong person more then the right. I thought that Tebow shouldn't have won it last year because most of his TD's were 1-3 yd runs and that he wasn't the best player in the nation. This year I feel like he is. People rely too much on statistics.


I agree 100% that stats don't tell the whole story and a lot of people think it does and it pisses me off, I think the position that suffers most from that is probably CB.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

The Legend said:


> I agree 100% that stats don't tell the whole story and a lot of people think it does and it pisses me off, I think the position that suffers most from that is probably CB.


I think the position of the player in my avatar would have something to say about that.



MLS said:


> The under center argument is just a reach for people, how many teams in the NFL/College are now running the spread? And Tech has qb's that can throw the ball so the transition back to under center is actually easier for them then someone like Vince Young. People are actually giving Graham respect as a good qb and he has always run the spread, high school and now at Tech. Graham was recruited by Georgia and Wisconsin, not exactly spread teams.
> 
> And Tech doesn't use a tight end but for two plays they run so top tight ends aren't going to come to Tech because they aren't needed.
> 
> The o-line gets plenty of run-blocking experience, look at this year Tech has run for over a 1,000 yards. Look at what Henderson was able to do. And last years team couldn't run the ball because Batch was hurt and Woods was in Leach's doghouse all last year.
> 
> There aren't "too many variables to evaluate for scouts and too many unknowns" because if say Welker had gone to OU or UT he would have been drafted because he went to OU or UT. It has very little to do with skill when it comes to Tech players, it's all about the school.
> 
> Why isn't Tebow labeled a system qb, it's because he is at Florida. Like I said people like to pick and choose which schools and their players get the system label, doesn't mean they are right. Leach is still building Tech's program and if they continue their success they will get the notoriety and won't have the system label anymore just like Bradford doesn't have it at OU because he is at OU. Graham has actually been able to somewhat shake off the "system qb" because he has won games and got Tech's name out nationally but this proves that if you go to a traditional powerhouse you aren't going to have to deal with the system label because of the winning, which is something Tech is doing now.
> 
> And it's not like if Leach went to Washington would his offense still be a system because he is at Washington, who knows.


Leach ran it at OU, he will always run that system. Did Meyer change his at UF? Even when he had Leak he was running it.

Tebow is labeled a system QB...who said he wasn't. 

I will just have to disagree with you about everything else you said. It isn't just about the school. Look at Flacco, Chris Johnson, Antonio Rodgers-Cromartie, etc. Where did those guys go? I have read all your post in this thread and really, my impression is that you are just another bitter Tech fan because your team doesn't get the same respect as OU and UT. No offense is meant by that, but that leaves you in a position of always comparing yourself to OU and UT. You are an educated college football fan...that is clear. But Tech is a system team and the players on that offense will be thought of as system guys, just like Oregon, Oregon, Troy, Hawaii, now SMU, WVU, Utah, UF, etc.

Yeah the spread has blown up throught the NCAA and lots of people are running it, but that isn't withstanding. Why do you think guys from Miami, FSU, Georgia, Ole Miss, Tennessee, Va. Tech, etc. have been successful early on in the NFL (obviously not all of them just a large %)? It is because of pro-style offenses and defenses and playing against them for 4 + years. 

As far as those systems in the NFL, New England started it last year along with Green Bay. But it wasn't entirely succssful. They both got beat by a team that could tackle well and pressure the QB with the down linemen. Same way any team beats the spread. That is why it won't be successful in the NFL. Because the players and coaches actually have the time to invest in practicing for it and preparing for it.


----------



## The Legend

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> I think the position of the player in my avatar would have something to say about that


Well I agree D-lineman can suffer from it but I said CB because I think there have been a CB's in the past that have deserved to go to the Pro Bowl over some others but they didn't have as many interceptions and interceptions aren't everything like some people think it is when you also give up big plays like some of the players do.


----------



## MLS

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Leach ran it at OU, he will always run that system. Did Meyer change his at UF? Even when he had Leak he was running it.


I'm not saying he would change it, I'm saying would it still be considered a "system" if he went to Washington?



> Tebow is labeled a system QB...who said he wasn't.


How many times do you hear annalists attribute what he has done to the system? 



> I will just have to disagree with you about everything else you said. It isn't just about the school. Look at Flacco, Chris Johnson, Antonio Rodgers-Cromartie, etc. Where did those guys go? I have read all your post in this thread and really, my impression is that you are just another bitter Tech fan because your team doesn't get the same respect as OU and UT. No offense is meant by that, but that leaves you in a position of always comparing yourself to OU and UT. You are an educated college football fan...that is clear. But Tech is a system team and the players on that offense will be thought of as system guys, just like Oregon, Oregon, Troy, Hawaii, now SMU, WVU, Utah, UF, etc.


How many guys come from small schools are drafted or drafted high compared to the traditional powerhouses? Is the disparity between the two because of the skill (obviously bigger schools will get the higher touted guys but that doesn't mean they get the best talent) or because of the school's name? You get guys that come out of traditional powerhouse that are just absolute busts but get drafted because of where they went but you get guys that aren't drafted such as Welker who can make it. I never thought that Tech should get the respect that UT and OU get because Tech hasn't proved themselves until this year and now they need to continue it. Now if you are saying it about this year then yeah, I'll admit that I'm a little bitter because of where Tech will end up.

Do you think that Welker with the same numbers at OU or UT he still wouldn't of been drafted? Look at Cassell, he got drafted and didn't even play but because he went to USC he got drafted. Matt Leinart, he was a product of his system but you never heard people say that and it's being proven true in the NFL but because he went to USC people overlooked the fact that he wasn't a great qb, he was just surrounded by people that make him look better. 

Welker was _thought_ to be a system player, he isn't. Crabtree was never thought to be a system player because he isn't. Graham was recruited by teams that aren't spread offenses. Not all players that come through Tech are system players, are some yes. But there are players that have come through and got the system label when they shouldn't of and more so now it is somewhat changing because of the quality of their players and the fact that Tech is winning. Ask anyone who's team has the receivers that run the best routes and have the best hands and you will most likely get Tech. Now if you want a receiver, aren't those two things you kind of want them to be good at? 

Marques Colston, did he just become the receiver he was overnight or did he have the skills but just wasn't looked at because of where he went. Same thing with Tony Romo.



> Yeah the spread has blown up throught the NCAA and lots of people are running it, but that isn't withstanding. Why do you think guys from Miami, FSU, Georgia, Ole Miss, Tennessee, Va. Tech, etc. have been successful early on in the NFL (obviously not all of them just a large %)? It is because of pro-style offenses and defenses and playing against them for 4 + years.


Is it easier to succeed when you are given the chance? Who's to say that a "system player" wouldn't be able to succeed, case in point Welker. 



> As far as those systems in the NFL, New England started it last year along with Green Bay. But it wasn't entirely succssful. They both got beat by a team that could tackle well and pressure the QB with the down linemen. Same way any team beats the spread. That is why it won't be successful in the NFL. Because the players and coaches actually have the time to invest in practicing for it and preparing for it.


New England, Green Bay, Dallas, Arizona, Kansas City, Indianapolis, New Orleans.... some I'm not thinking about. And Arizona runs a very similar offense to Tech. Are they all successful, no. But if you are going to run that offense wouldn't you want someone that has been in it?

And to make it clear, I'm not saying every player from Tech should get drafted and what not. More so to the point that, I see pretty much every Tech game, just like you do LSU games, and I see where certain players could have the potential to make it at the next level because of their skill but get stuck with the "system player" tag.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

MLS said:


> I'm not saying he would change it, I'm saying would it still be considered a "system" if he went to Washington?


I know


> How many times do you hear annalists attribute what he has done to the system?


None...but analysts aren't the ones to worry about...the scouts are. If analysts were right about stuff, then the projected drafts would be dead on every time. 



> How many guys come from small schools are drafted or drafted high compared to the traditional powerhouses?


the smae number that should be for the most part. The traditional powerhouses play other traditional powerhouses week in and week out. That is how you improve. Hard to judge someone going up against mediocre to terrible teams. That is why there are so many busts on the college level. Because high school football is often a bunch of teams that don't have any college talent playing for them.



> Is the disparity between the two because of the skill (obviously bigger schools will get the higher touted guys but that doesn't mean they get the best talent) or because of the school's name? You get guys that come out of traditional powerhouse that are just absolute busts but get drafted because of where they went but you get guys that aren't drafted such as Welker who can make it.


How many Wes Welker's are out there? Romo is another one. Brady was a 3 year starter at Michigan that never got touted. Look at him. Maybe the New England system should be getting more credit. 


> I never thought that Tech should get the respect that UT and OU get because Tech hasn't proved themselves until this year and now they need to continue it. Now if you are saying it about this year then yeah, I'll admit that I'm a little bitter because of where Tech will end up.


All I have to go off of is this year. But Tech still didn't "step-up" and do anything they haven't done before. They still lost on the road to either Texas or OU. They won their home game, but still lost the one on the road. They won't get respect until they win that one road game. And they especially won't be regarded by recruits in Texas the same way as UT is. 




> Do you think that Welker with the same numbers at OU or UT he still wouldn't of been drafted?


Most likely, but UT and OU haven't run systems for most of their time in the spot light. They have only recently switched and it will effect their draft numbers.



> Look at Cassell, he got drafted and didn't even play but because he went to USC he got drafted. Matt Leinart, he was a product of his system but you never heard people say that and it's being proven true in the NFL but because he went to USC people overlooked the fact that he wasn't a great qb, he was just surrounded by people that make him look better.


Cassell was going to get picked up in free agency anyway. There were 4 teams ready to work him out because he had a great pro day and solid ability. Carroll said it himself that it was the hardest decision he ever had to make as a college coach (starting Leinart over Cassell). Leinart is not a system QB anymore then Carson Palmer is. Leinart and Palmer benefitted (in the media) from playing for the media's favorite team. We saw what the NFL teams thought of him. They drafted an unproven Young in front of him. After that, 5 teams that desparately needed a QB passed on him too. He was lucky to get picked where he was. But he benefitted more from playing with Reggie Bush then anything. Bush was one of the best college RB's of all time. 




> Welker was _thought_ to be a system player, he isn't.


Really? why did he wasit to play in a similar offense to start being productive then?



> Crabtree was never thought to be a system player because he isn't.


Crabtree has more physical tools then most college receivers too.




> Graham was recruited by teams that aren't spread offenses.


So what? He played in college at Tech. 



> Not all players that come through Tech are system players, are some yes.


All are when they get there. Like it or not.



> But there are players that have come through and got the system label when they shouldn't of and more so now it is somewhat changing because of the quality of their players and the fact that Tech is winning.


As it should...good players win ballgames. Bad players lose them.



> Ask anyone who's team has the receivers that run the best routes and have the best hands and you will most likely get Tech. Now if you want a receiver, aren't those two things you kind of want them to be good at?


 No...I want a guy that blocks well, beats press coverage, beats double teams, runs great routes, cathces the ball, knows what to do with after that. It is easy to get open when you have more time then most other teams, more people running those "great" routes, and a system set up to create mismatches that make those route-running skills look a lot better then they are. WR's>LB, DL, and Safeties. 



> Marques Colston, did he just become the receiver he was overnight or did he have the skills but just wasn't looked at because of where he went. Same thing with Tony Romo.


No but his stock wasn't high because of where he played and who he played against. T.O. is the same, Jason Taylor, the list goes on. BUt there are how many big-time programs? 20? 15? 10? Okay they probably have 10-15 people considered to be NFL potential each year from each program. How many small-time programs are there? 119-whatever your previous # was + all the div 1-AA + all the div 2 and 3. That equals a shit-ton of guys to look at. Why not scout where the most prospects are? It is a numbers game. NFL scouts know what they are doing and know what they want. Will there be a diamond in the rough most years? Probably, but not always.



> Is it easier to succeed when you are given the chance? Who's to say that a "system player" wouldn't be able to succeed, case in point Welker.


BJ Symons, Alex Smith, Tommie Chang, Ron Dayne, Tim Biakabatuka, Lavar Arrington, Andy Katzenmoyer, Brian Bosworth, Akili Smith, Andre Ware, Tommie Frazier, Laurence Phillips, Archie Griffin....need I go on?




> New England, Green Bay, Dallas, Arizona, Kansas City, Indianapolis, New Orleans.... some I'm not thinking about. And Arizona runs a very similar offense to Tech. Are they all successful, no. But if you are going to run that offense wouldn't you want someone that has been in it?


Arizona has been running it for years and when they had Tech-level talent they finished last in the division. New Orleans has declined since running it. We once had a feared running game. Indianapolis runs a system nowhere close to Tech's. Kansas City began it this year. And that was because they have a rookie QB from a similar system. Their coaches are smart enough not to aska 1st year player to do stuff he has never done before (that is a hint to my LSU coaching staff).



> And to make it clear, I'm not saying every player from Tech should get drafted and what not. More so to the point that, I see pretty much every Tech game, just like you do LSU games, and I see where certain players could have the potential to make it at the next level because of their skill but get stuck with the "system player" tag


I htink that is how you have to evaluate any player though. Look at their system, how it compares to the one you run, and how you think they could adjust to it. That is why players fail at the next level. That and their personal will to succeed.

Don't you think that UT, OU, Michigan, OSU, and other big teams' players that get drafted high and get paid more then most NFL players in the league ever do have less of a want to prove themselves? I do. That undrafted guy, that 7th round guy, that 2nd round guy, is pissed at 31 teams every year and he should be because all of them passed him up. That breeds devotion, hunger, and heart. Something that lacks in those other top 10 drafted guys. With those guys, scouts should look at mainly the player's will to succeed, get better, and learn. I mean these kids that played at the big time programs have been patted on their back their whole life, told they were the best, etc. Eventually they start believing it and stop trying to get better.


----------



## MLS

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> None...but analysts aren't the ones to worry about...the scouts are. If analysts were right about stuff, then the projected drafts would be dead on every time.


So why is it that when say, Cumbie, Symons, or Kingsbury's numbers were brought up it was immediately brought up that it was because of the system but coincidentally enough you have Tebow who is a system qb and his accomplishments aren't said to be because of the system? Is it because Tebow goes to UF? 



> the smae number that should be for the most part. The traditional powerhouses play other traditional powerhouses week in and week out. That is how you improve. Hard to judge someone going up against mediocre to terrible teams. That is why there are so many busts on the college level. Because high school football is often a bunch of teams that don't have any college talent playing for them.


A pure talent is pretty easy to notice, was Jerry Rice less of a talent because he went to Mississippi Valley State?



> How many Wes Welker's are out there? Romo is another one. Brady was a 3 year starter at Michigan that never got touted. Look at him. Maybe the New England system should be getting more credit.


What did Brady do in college to be highly touted, he almost lost his job to Henson. He was a pretty average qb but he grew into a better one. Well, there are guys such as Amendola who are like Welker.



> All I have to go off of is this year. But Tech still didn't "step-up" and do anything they haven't done before. They still lost on the road to either Texas or OU. They won their home game, but still lost the one on the road. They won't get respect until they win that one road game. And they especially won't be regarded by recruits in Texas the same way as UT is.


They didn't do anything they hadn't done before? They won 11 games for only the third time. They didn't trip up and lose a game they shouldn't like when they lost to OSU in 05, CU in 06, or OSU last year. They were actually playing for the national championship game when they played UT and OU. They won a share of the Big 12 south. Got to the highest ranking in school history. 


> Most likely, but UT and OU haven't run systems for most of their time in the spot light. They have only recently switched and it will effect their draft numbers.


But doesn't that show where a person can be drafted because of the school?



> Cassell was going to get picked up in free agency anyway. There were 4 teams ready to work him out because he had a great pro day and solid ability. Carroll said it himself that it was the hardest decision he ever had to make as a college coach (starting Leinart over Cassell). Leinart is not a system QB anymore then Carson Palmer is. Leinart and Palmer benefitted (in the media) from playing for the media's favorite team. We saw what the NFL teams thought of him. They drafted an unproven Young in front of him. After that, 5 teams that desparately needed a QB passed on him too. He was lucky to get picked where he was. But he benefitted more from playing with Reggie Bush then anything. Bush was one of the best college RB's of all time.


One of those teams was Tennessee, hmmmmm Norm Chow. But it's safe to say that Leinart was a sytsem qb right yet he gets drafted 10th was it? 



> Really? why did he wasit to play in a similar offense to start being productive then?


As I stated earlier "When he was at the poorly Dolphins in two years he had 96 catches and 1120 yards. Then when he got to a team that was at least decent and didn't have Harrington throwing him the ball, he really flourished." Any wr is going to have better numbers with a better qb throwing them the ball.



> Crabtree has more physical tools then most college receivers too.


And yet if he had gone anywhere other than Tech he would of been a db, which is the reason he didn't go to UT.



> So what? He played in college at Tech.


Well, when he plays all of high school in a spread offense and gets recruited by teams that don't play a spread offense it shows that he was seen as qb that didn't need to be in a spread to succeed. 



> All are when they get there. Like it or not.


Crabtree was?



> As it should...good players win ballgames. Bad players lose them.


I guess those 07 Pats really sucked.



> No...I want a guy that blocks well, beats press coverage, beats double teams, runs great routes, cathces the ball, knows what to do with after that. It is easy to get open when you have more time then most other teams, more people running those "great" routes, and a system set up to create mismatches that make those route-running skills look a lot better then they are. WR's>LB, DL, and Safeties.


Ummmm..... have you seen Tech's receivers when another one has the ball or the running back has it? How are there mismatches, teams drop 5-6 db's into the secondary to play Tech? Or are you saying because of the spacing but Tech receivers have to run the routes good enough to make the spacing work Or have you noticed that anytime Graham gets outside the pocket Tech's receivers work back to him better then any others? Why is it always that the team playing Tech makes a huge point to tackle them when they get the ball, is it because of how well they do once they have it? 



> No but *his stock wasn't high because of where he played* and who he played against. T.O. is the same, Jason Taylor, the list goes on. BUt there are how many big-time programs? 20? 15? 10? Okay they probably have 10-15 people considered to be NFL potential each year from each program. How many small-time programs are there? 119-whatever your previous # was + all the div 1-AA + all the div 2 and 3. That equals a shit-ton of guys to look at. Why not scout where the most prospects are? It is a numbers game. NFL scouts know what they are doing and know what they want. Will there be a diamond in the rough most years? Probably, but not always.


Isn't that what I said that you disagreed with?




> BJ Symons, Alex Smith, Tommie Chang, Ron Dayne, Tim Biakabatuka, Lavar Arrington, Andy Katzenmoyer, Brian Bosworth, Akili Smith, Andre Ware, Tommie Frazier, Laurence Phillips, Archie Griffin....need I go on?


Oh am I supposed to list busts to?



> Arizona has been running it for years and when they had Tech-level talent they finished last in the division. New Orleans has declined since running it. We once had a feared running game. Indianapolis runs a system nowhere close to Tech's. Kansas City began it this year. And that was because they have a rookie QB from a similar system. Their coaches are smart enough not to aska 1st year player to do stuff he has never done before (that is a hint to my LSU coaching staff).


When did I say Indy ran it like Tech, though they did get Tech o-lineman to block for Manning.

And the Saints running game is only really feared when Deuce is healthy but that isn't often so they really had to do something else.



> I htink that is how you have to evaluate any player though. Look at their system, how it compares to the one you run, and how you think they could adjust to it. That is why players fail at the next level. That and their personal will to succeed.


And with the emergence of the spread in the NFL, you would think that Tech players would be looked at a little more since they run a similar offense to some but alas.... Can you say Ted Ginn is a better receiver than Amendola?



> Don't you think that UT, OU, Michigan, OSU, and other big teams' players that get drafted high and get paid more then most NFL players in the league ever do have less of a want to prove themselves? I do. That undrafted guy, that 7th round guy, that 2nd round guy, is pissed at 31 teams every year and he should be because all of them passed him up. That breeds devotion, hunger, and heart. Something that lacks in those other top 10 drafted guys. With those guys, scouts should look at mainly the player's will to succeed, get better, and learn. I mean these kids that played at the big time programs have been patted on their back their whole life, told they were the best, etc. Eventually they start believing it and stop trying to get better.


I think it depends on the person. Take VY and Leinart, I think VY wants to prove himself a lot but I don't really think Leinart does..

I'm curious, did you see Hicks or Filani play?


----------



## MLS

Well add Auburn to the schools interested in Leach.


----------



## Steph05050

one terrible year and they cut tuberville.....BULL...


----------



## BhamKiD

MLS said:


> Well add Auburn to the schools interested in Leach.


im glad..im a die-hard auburn fan, and i think it was just time for a new face. tommy had a terrible year. i dunno though...i hope they find somebody good quick or they could lose some recruits.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

MLS said:


> So why is it that when say, Cumbie, Symons, or Kingsbury's numbers were brought up it was immediately brought up that it was because of the system but coincidentally enough you have Tebow who is a system qb and his accomplishments aren't said to be because of the system? Is it because Tebow goes to UF?


Because Tebow doesn't throw it 80% of the time for starters. Tech only this year started to attempt to run the ball...and yes I know the reasons behind that.



> A pure talent is pretty easy to notice, was Jerry Rice less of a talent because he went to Mississippi Valley State?


agreed and no. I never said small school guys were less talented only harder to measure/grade and less likely to get noticed.





> What did Brady do in college to be highly touted, he almost lost his job to Henson. He was a pretty average qb but he grew into a better one. Well, there are guys such as Amendola who are like Welker.


 Nothing....never said he should have been. Same can be said for Welker. He didn't do much IN THE NFL until he got to New England and played in a similar system. Like I said previously, Bellichick doesn't get enough credit for the play he gets out of his guys.




> They didn't do anything they hadn't done before? They won 11 games for only the third time. They didn't trip up and lose a game they shouldn't like when they lost to OSU in 05, CU in 06, or OSU last year. They were actually playing for the national championship game when they played UT and OU. They won a share of the Big 12 south. Got to the highest ranking in school history.


Did they win on the road at UT or OU? How many tough games did they really have this year? Two is my answer. And they lost the one on the road. OSU is a good middle-tier team in the conference, but they lost to all three big schools in that division. To be considered a tough team you got to beat at least one. They got the highest ranking by beating UT in a close game and pounding a bunch of bad teams. The OSU win was impressive, but it certainly doesn't outweigh the beat down OU gave you.



> But doesn't that show where a person can be drafted because of the school?


Not really because we haven't seen it yet. I was one of the few people telling my friends how bad VY was going to be and they called me crazy. McCoy won't be too much different IMO. Bradford is hard to judge because he actually does have the tools. 




> One of those teams was Tennessee, hmmmmm Norm Chow. But it's safe to say that Leinart was a sytsem qb right yet he gets drafted 10th was it?


 I wouldn't call Leinart a system QB because he ran a pro-style offense. But technically speaking everyone is a system player. There are just some systems that are set-up like NFL systems and others that aren't.




> As I stated earlier "When he was at the poorly Dolphins in two years he had 96 catches and 1120 yards. Then when he got to a team that was at least decent and didn't have Harrington throwing him the ball, he really flourished." Any wr is going to have better numbers with a better qb throwing them the ball.


I agree, but if you want your WR's to get serious attention, shouldn't one be doing something in a system that isn't a lot like Tech's?



> And yet if he had gone anywhere other than Tech he would of been a db, which is the reason he didn't go to UT.


 Same with Pat White, if he had gone anywhere other then WVU he would have been a CB. So, what? That means that those coaches didn't like those players at those positions. Tech did. They made a great player out of him. He also probably would have started as a freshman at UT playing DB too though. Something that he said was hard on him at Tech, but in the long run made him a better WR.




> Well, when he plays all of high school in a spread offense and gets recruited by teams that don't play a spread offense it shows that he was seen as qb that didn't need to be in a spread to succeed.


He isn't the first QB to do that either.



> Crabtree was?


When he got to Tech, he became a spread system WR just like every other WR on the roster. I think you are interpretting the word "system" negatively. I don't mean it that way at all. 



> I guess those 07 Pats really sucked.


They did in the super bowl. But as percentages go...they sucked a whole lot less then the didn't, in fact much less then any other team all year.



> Ummmm..... have you seen Tech's receivers when another one has the ball or the running back has it?


Yeah, and not all of them possess all those tools, not any college team has a team of WR's that have all those tools though. 



> How are there mismatches, teams drop 5-6 db's into the secondary to play Tech?


5-6 DB's also mean 2 safeties. WR > Safeties. Also, who is to say that Crabtree, Filani, Welker, Amendola, etc. aren't matched up with the LB? That is what the spread system does, it creates mismatches. That is why it is hard to stop in the NCAA. Because they don't have enough time to practice the audibles to get out of those mismatches. ANd why it is so hard to be successful with in the NFL. That and the pricetags on great WR's in the league is a little to high to staff 5 of them.



> Or are you saying because of the spacing but Tech receivers have to run the routes good enough to make the spacing work Or have you noticed that anytime Graham gets outside the pocket Tech's receivers work back to him better then any others? Why is it always that the team playing Tech makes a huge point to tackle them when they get the ball, is it because of how well they do once they have it?


 No it is because when there are 5 WR's or 4 WR's and a RB there are only the players covering theat player to stop them from taking to the house most times. That is why you see big time YAC in spread offenses. Tech isn't the only team that opponents have that as a main focus against. 




> Isn't that what I said that you disagreed with?


No. I listed reason why that is the case. BUt have you always had UT level talent at Tech? No, only recently has this started. Now you and your athletes are getting noticed more. 





> Oh am I supposed to list busts to?


Up to you, I was just answering your question about who is say "system players" won't succeed.




> When did I say Indy ran it like Tech, though they did get Tech o-lineman to block for Manning.


I just assumed you meant that since you listed them. They also got Arkansas linemen too. And up until this year they ran over 60% of the time. So, what was your point?



> And the Saints running game is only really feared when Deuce is healthy but that isn't often so they really had to do something else.


 Yeah, Craig Heyward, Earl Cambell, and Reuben Mayes weren't scary at all. And Deuce only got injured the last two years. Which, correct me if I am wrong, have been in the spread offense that dumbass Payton has been running. I hate that guy. 



> And with the emergence of the spread in the NFL, you would think that Tech players would be looked at a little more since they run a similar offense to some but alas.... Can you say Ted Ginn is a better receiver than Amendola?


For Miami's offense, emphatically, "YES!!" Does he possess more athletic ability, also emphatically, "YES!!" Is he as polished a route runner, "NO!!" Would I pick Ginn over Amendola, "YES!!" As would 32 NFL teams, most likely. 



> I think it depends on the person. Take VY and Leinart, I think VY wants to prove himself a lot but I don't really think Leinart does.


Agreed, but that is why it is so hard to judge talent coming out of high school or coming out of college. Because when they are being interviewed, when their coaches are talking about them, and when they are in the spot light they make sure they say the right things or the things that need to be said to get them to the next level. You won't see the real person at all sometimes until they get to the league and get that money. 



> I'm curious, did you see Hicks or Filani play?


Yeah, and they were good 2nd fiddles to Crabtree. #1's they are not.


MLS said:


> Well add Auburn to the schools interested in Leach.





Steph05050 said:


> one terrible year and they cut tuberville.....BULL...


Dumbest thing Auburn could have done...I am really curious as to how Tuberville is getting paid since he allegedly resigned. Seems liek he was forced out to me regardless of what Jay Jacobs tells the media.



BhamKiD said:


> im glad..im a die-hard auburn fan, and i think it was just time for a new face. tommy had a terrible year. i dunno though...i hope they find somebody good quick or they could lose some recruits.


You are insane. That was the best coach you guys had. He had Saban's number too. He might be beating up on you guys soon enough if Miss State is smart. 




The Legend said:


> Well I agree D-lineman can suffer from it but I said CB because I think there have been a CB's in the past that have deserved to go to the Pro Bowl over some others but they didn't have as many interceptions and interceptions aren't everything like some people think it is when you also give up big plays like some of the players do.


Are we talking about NFl players? CB's are the WR's of the defense. They get tons of attention. I thought you meant positions that don't get attention, not players in certain positions. But yeah, for instance Ty Law had like 10 picks last year or the year before and he made the pro-bowl. Look deeper into those #'s and you will see about 15 interference calls (>1 per game because of injuries) and 10 TD's. Yeah, not my idea of a good DB. Maybe he got 10 picks because offenses picked on him more then the other guy.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

MLS, BTW what the hell is happening to that DB that got arrested with like 50 grams of coke? That is huge...was he a starter?


----------



## Steph05050

from what i hear is tuberville resigned and the athletic director went on r local news yesterday and said they begged im not to go but he wouldnt stay not matter what they said but with his contract he will be paid 3 million within 90days


----------



## MLS

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> MLS, BTW what the hell is happening to that DB that got arrested with like 50 grams of coke? That is huge...was he a starter?


From what I know all this stuff happened in June in New Mexico and they are just now arresting him for it but the charges act like when they arrested him he had some on him but they searched his place (Crabtree lives with him) and didn't find anything. But these are the same people who arrested Leonard Garcia for drug trafficking in Lubbock so who knows. :dunno: 

He wasn't a starter and only had like 4 tackles on the year. He was actually a JC transfer.


BTW, I had a response to your other post all typed out and the forum decided to time out so it got erased and I don't feel like typing it all back out right now, but I try it again later.

Just to clear one thing up now though, the NCAA wouldn't let Crabtree play his freshman year.


----------



## Walker

Heard about this on a sports talk radio show here- pretty funny:



> *BCS DECLARES GERMANY WINNER OF WORLD WAR II
> *US Ranked 4th
> 
> After determining the Big-12 championship game participants the BCS
> computers were put to work on other major contests and today the BCS
> declared Germany to be the winner of World War II.
> 
> "Germany put together an incredible number of victories beginning with
> the annexation of Austria and the Sudetenland and continuing on into
> conference play with defeats of Poland, France, Norway, Sweden,
> Denmark, Belgium and the Netherlands. Their only losses came against
> the US and Russia; however considering their entire body of work--
> including an incredibly tough Strength of Schedule--our computers
> deemed them worthy of the #1 ranking."
> 
> Questioned about the #4 ranking of the United States the BCS
> commissioner stated "The US only had two major victories--Japan and
> Germany. The computer models, unlike humans, aren't influenced by head-
> to-head contests--they consider each contest to be only a single,
> equally-weighted event."
> 
> German Chancellor Adolph Hiter said "Yes, we lost to the US; but we
> defeated #2 ranked France in only 6 weeks." Herr Hitler has been
> criticized for seeking dramatic victories to earn 'style points' to
> enhance Germany's rankings. Hitler protested "Our contest with Poland
> was in doubt until the final day and the conditions in Norway were
> incredibly challenging and demanded the application of additional
> forces."
> 
> The French ranking has also come under scrutiny. The BCS commented "
> France had a single loss against Germany and following a preseason #1
> ranking they only fell to #2."
> Japan was ranked #3 with victories including Manchuria, Borneo and the
> Philippines.


From:
http://www.shellium.org/~lednerk/bcs.html​


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

MLS said:


> From what I know all this stuff happened in June in New Mexico and they are just now arresting him for it but the charges act like when they arrested him he had some on him but they searched his place (Crabtree lives with him) and didn't find anything. But these are the same people who arrested Leonard Garcia for drug trafficking in Lubbock so who knows. :dunno:
> 
> He wasn't a starter and only had like 4 tackles on the year. He was actually a JC transfer.
> 
> 
> BTW, I had a response to your other post all typed out and the forum decided to time out so it got erased and I don't feel like typing it all back out right now, but I try it again later.
> 
> Just to clear one thing up now though, the NCAA wouldn't let Crabtree play his freshman year.


Oh yeah that's right. I remember now that you mentioned that. It still did affect him, but he realized it was for the best and used the time the right way...to get really f*ckin good.


----------



## MLS

Oh yeah it really helped. He didn't have to learn the position through mistakes in the game, instead he could make them in practice where it doesn't hurt the team.

It's going to be interesting seeing where he goes from here since he really only has 2 years of game experience at wr.

Last mock draft I saw, it had him going to Seattle where he would definitely be the #1 guy and have to deal with getting double teams. He has the skill to do it but the experience factor may come into play a little more so for him than say, Fitzgerald or Calvin Johnson.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

MLS said:


> Oh yeah it really helped. He didn't have to learn the position through mistakes in the game, instead he could make them in practice where it doesn't hurt the team.
> 
> It's going to be interesting seeing where he goes from here since he really only has 2 years of game experience at wr.
> 
> Last mock draft I saw, it had him going to Seattle where he would definitely be the #1 guy and have to deal with getting double teams. He has the skill to do it but the experience factor may come into play a little more so for him than say, Fitzgerald or Calvin Johnson.


he got twice as much experience in that offense in two years then Johnson and Fitzgerald did in theirs though. And he is just too talented. I hate mock drafts before the season is even over. They are so bad.


----------



## MLS

That's true, hopefully whoever gets him moves him around like Dallas does with TO to kind of "hide" him until he gets used to the defenses.

Yeah I'm not big on the mock drafts either but as bad as Seattle is the chances of them getting a top 10 pick are real good. And with how depleted their receiving core is, I would say they have to take Crabtree.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

MLS said:


> That's true, hopefully whoever gets him moves him around like Dallas does with TO to kind of "hide" him until he gets used to the defenses.
> 
> Yeah I'm not big on the mock drafts either but as bad as Seattle is the chances of them getting a top 10 pick are real good. And with how depleted their receiving core is, I would say they have to take Crabtree.


Agree that they need a receiver, but they need a lot of things too. And Mora may not be keen on taking one that high. I just meant because we don't know who will be in front of them. Oakland is good for taking the best athlete at any spot because of Davis. The raiders might be his home. As much as that would suck for him. They would have an insanely talented (athelticly) trio of Russell, McFadden, and Crabtree.


----------



## MLS

Looks like Steve Sarkisian is taking the Washington job.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

And your boy Crabtree is coming back...apparently he didn't like the Seattle projection either...along with his coach...LOL


----------



## MLS

I'll wait until after January 15th on that one. I read where he said he was going to come back but then I read in the newspaper here where his dad said he thought he was coming out and hadn't heard about Michael wanting to come back.


----------



## MLS

I wonder who did it. First it was reported that a Tech fan did it then it was reported that UT fans did it.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

That is kind of funny. When I was watching the Tech and OU game and Mack brown was on the phone...I thought to myself, "he just lost a lot of votes."


----------



## Tripod87

Yeah there was kind of a lot of commotion about the plane. Not even I know who did it. And I saw it :/


----------



## Hett

Leaving for a wedding right now, going to miss the SEC Championship game...kill me now.


----------



## Steph05050

sucks....go gators


----------



## MLS

Well Tech has offered Leach a 5 year $12.1 million extension and an Alabama newspaper reported that Auburn withdrew their interest in Leach.


----------



## ID06

MLS said:


> Well Tech has offered Leach a 5 year $12.1 million extension and an Alabama newspaper reported that Auburn withdrew their interest in Leach.


****... 

This is such a bad time to fire your coach, there just aren't many quality coaches on the free agent list


----------



## MLS

News is saying that a source from Tech is saying Leach will sign the 5 year/$12.1 million extension in the next 48 hours.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Here is my list if I am Auburn:

Head Coach experience:
Tim Brewster (Minnesota)
Brian Kelly (Cincinnati)
Turner Gill (Buffalo)
Jeff Jagz (BC)
Derrick Dooley (La Tech)

No HC experience:
Charlie Strong (UF DC)
Will Muschamps (UT DC)
Jimbo Fisher (FSU OC)


Personally my two favorites are Gill and Kelly, but Brewster would be successful anywhere IMO.


----------



## Hett

I can't wait for Jan 8th.

We'll see how OU does against an actual defense now.

But there is still a chance Florida doesn't jump Texas in the BCS, so I'll be waiting for that all day.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Yeah...how bad would that suck...I say we all ban the BCS title if it matches up UT and OU.


----------



## Walker

Hett said:


> We'll see how OU does against an actual defense now.


I've got the Texas-OU game on DVR if you want to watch it.​


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

I agree that UT's defense is legit, but I really don't think they were in their full stride til after that game. 

I think you would beat OU much more convincingly if you were to play them again. Even though their offense has come a long way too.


----------



## Hett

Walker said:


> I've got the Texas-OU game on DVR if you want to watch it.​


That's OK, I'll wait until Jan 8th.


----------



## Walker

Hett- I'm holding you personally responsible for beating OU. If they win I will puke every day until the start of the next season and pick a fight with anyone, even old ladies, that I see wearing Sooner gear. 

Texas vs. OSU- I've hated them for awhile and even moreso after dealing with their classless piece of shit fans when we played them a couple years back. I'd like to get some payback after the last time. Colt was a 2 game old baby when they met the last time- Mr. McCoy has done some growin' up since then. I would have rather faced USC so we could have faced a higher ranked better team to build for next year though.​


----------



## Hett

Walker said:


> Hett- I'm holding you personally responsible for beating OU. If they win I will puke every day until the start of the next season and pick a fight with anyone, even old ladies, that I see wearing Sooner gear.
> ​


I'll do my best. Since tickets for the game are $600 on Stubhub already, I'll be going to Gainesville to watch the game.

I'm actually really looking forward to the Rose and Fiesta Bowls, I really like those 2 match-ups. I'd rather watch a re-run of "Who's the Boss" than the Orange Bowl. They talked about it on the selection show, this would be the ideal season for a playoff. There are 7 1-loss teams, throw in Utah and those are your 8 teams in the playoffs. It's just really a shame. I don't understand how an 8-team playoff wouldn't be more profitable to the schools than the bowl series is.


----------



## Walker

Hett said:


> I'm actually really looking forward to the Rose and Fiesta Bowls, I really like those 2 match-ups. I'd rather watch a re-run of "Who's the Boss" than the Orange Bowl. They talked about it on the selection show, this would be the ideal season for a playoff. There are 7 1-loss teams, throw in Utah and those are your 8 teams in the playoffs. It's just really a shame. I don't understand how an 8-team playoff wouldn't be more profitable to the schools than the bowl series is.


Totally and completely agree with that. :thumbsup:​


----------



## MLS

I shall be getting tickets to the Cotton Bowl. I guess we should be happy to get the team that beat UF?


----------



## Hett

MLS said:


> I shall be getting tickets to the Cotton Bowl. I guess we should be happy to get the team that beat UF?


Since when did the Cotton Bowl play on Jan 2nd? I'm really not happy the way they've started to stretch out bowl games after Jan 1st. There is only 5 bowl games now on Jan 1st, something is seriously wrong about that. I really like all the games on the 1st. The Cotton Bowl playing on the 2nd doesn't bother me nearly as bad as the GMAC Bowl on Jan 6th, International Bowl on Jan 3rd and the Liberty Bowl on the 2nd.


----------



## MLS

Cotton Bowl has periodically been played on the 2nd since it started (even on Dec 31st one time). Ironically the last time it was played on the 2nd, Tech was playing in it then as well.


----------



## Hett

MLS said:


> Cotton Bowl has periodically been played on the 2nd since it started (even on Dec 31st one time). Ironically the last time it was played on the 2nd, Tech was playing in it then as well.


Interesting, I didn't know that. Wikipedia didn't say why they do that, do you have any idea why they change the date of the game arond?


----------



## Steph05050

so auburn is gonna interview Buffalo coach Turner Gill....what yall think?


----------



## Hett

Anything so I have to stop hearing about lack of black coaches in football! Well I guess since he's already a head coach, it actually isn't adding any new ones to the ranks. In that case, I don't want him there because I think he's a good coach.


----------



## Walker

With the Cotton Bowl- I'm glad with the date switch- the only time in my life I had alcohol-poisoning was after the 1998 Cotton Bowl when Texas beat Mississippi State. Staying up until 3 or 4 drinking to celebrate the New Year and then drinking luke-warm Coors Light at 10 a.m. for breakfast at the stadium still gives me shivers. No bueno at all. 

At least I was sitting in the end-zone that Ricky did his Heismann pose after scoring and got a penalty. I got a great picture that I had blown up and framed. ​


----------



## MLS

Hett said:


> Interesting, I didn't know that. Wikipedia didn't say why they do that, do you have any idea why they change the date of the game arond?


It has to do with when January 1st is. If the 1st is a Sunday then they move the game to the 2nd but this year that isn't the case, so I don't know why it's on the 2nd this year. It may have something to do with them trying to become a BCS Bowl in 2011 and trying to get more people there on a Friday instead of a Thursday.


----------



## Hett

After listening to a lot of critics the last two days, I think Tebow did enough to win the Heisman on Saturday. I think it's going to be a pretty tight race, since Colt, Bradford and Tebow are all more than deserving.


----------



## Hett

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/graphics/coaches_fb_poll_2008/flash.htm

Final USA Today-Coaches Poll results with each coaches final ballot. Looks like most of the SEC stuck with the company line and voted Florida #1, except that douchebag Steve Spurrier


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Hett said:


> http://www.usatoday.com/sports/graphics/coaches_fb_poll_2008/flash.htm
> 
> Final USA Today-Coaches Poll results with each coaches final ballot. Looks like most of the SEC stuck with the company line and voted Florida #1, except that douchebag Steve Spurrier


Spurrier always votes for Stoops.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Looks like my list of coaches to look at is about accurate to Auburn's looks like according to the rumors. Dooley is the new name being circulated around Mobile.

Anyways....I am in Mobile for a few days and listened to the local radio station earlier today. One of the listeners called in and said that Auburn should and could get Pete Carroll. WTF? Auburn fans never cease to amaze me. They are the reason that Tubs got canned. As soon as they realize that, they will be happy. They should wake up and realize that the only time their program has been more successful then the other in-state program is when they were cheating or Bama was handicapped because they along with Fulmer told on them for cheating. Auburn....you are the ugly, younger step brother of the star QB at the best High School in the state. Realize it...and you would be happy...hell, you would be ecstatic.


----------



## MLS

Rivals first team all americans

Offense:

QB Sam Bradford, Oklahoma
RB Shonn Greene, Iowa
RB Kendall Hunter, Oklahoma State
WR Michael Crabtree, Texas Tech
WR Jeremy Maclin, Missouri
TE Jermaine Gresham, Oklahoma
T Michael Oher, Ole Miss
T Andre Smith, Alabama
G Seth Olsen, Iowa
G Duke Robinson, Oklahoma
C Alex Mack, California
All-purpose Percy Harvin, Florida

Defense:

E Jerry Hughes, TCU
E Brian Orakpo, Texas
T Terrence Cody, Alabama
T Gerald McCoy, Oklahoma
LB Mark Herzlich, Boston College
LB Rey Maualuga, USC
LB Brandon Spikes, Florida
CB Malcolm Jenkins, Ohio State
CB D.J. Moore, Vanderbilt
SS Eric Berry, Tennessee
FS Rashad Johnson, Alabama

Special Teams:

K Graham Gano, Florida State
P Kevin Huber, Cincinnati
PR Brandon James, Florida
KR Mardy Gilyard, Cincinnati

Their prediction's on awards.

Chuck Bednarik (top defensive player)
NOMINEES: Ohio State LB James Laurinaitis, USC LB Rey Maualuga, Penn State DE Aaron Maybin
OUR PICK: Maualuga.

Biletnikoff Award (top wide receiver)
NOMINEES: Oklahoma State WR Dez Bryant, Texas Tech's Michael Crabtree, Missouri's Jeremy Maclin
OUR PICK: Crabtree.

Lou Groza Award (top kicker)
NOMINEES: Arkansas State's Josh Arauco, Florida State's Graham Gano, Utah's Louie Sakoda
OUR PICK: Gano.

Ray Guy Award (top punter)
NOMINEES: Oklahoma State's Matt Fodge, West Virginia's Pat McAfee, Utah's Louie Sakoda
OUR PICK: Sakoda.

Maxwell Award (best player)
NOMINEES: Texas Tech QB Graham Harrell, Texas QB Colt McCoy, Florida QB Tim Tebow
OUR PICK: McCoy.

John Mackey Award (top tight end)
NOMINEES: Missouri's Chase Coffman, Oklahoma's Jermaine Gresham, Oklahoma State's Brandon Pettigrew
OUR PICK: Gresham

Davey O'Brien Award (best quarterback)
NOMINEES: Oklahoma's Sam Bradford, Texas Tech's Graham Harrell, Texas' Colt McCoy
OUR PICK: Bradford.

Outland Trophy (best interior lineman)
NOMINEES: Ole Miss OT Michael Oher, Oklahoma G Duke Robinson, Alabama OT Andre Smith
OUR PICK: Smith.

Jim Thorpe Award (best defensive back)
NOMINEES: Tennessee SS Eric Berry, Ohio State CB Malcolm Jenkins, USC FS Taylor Mays
OUR PICK: Berry.

Rimington Trophy (top center)
NOMINEES: Alabama's Antoine Caldwell, Arkansas' Jonathan Luigs, California's Alex Mack, Penn State's A.Q. Shipley, Oregon's Max Unger, Louisville's Eric Wood.
OUR PICK: Mack.

Doak Walker Award (best running back)
NOMINEES: Iowa's Shonn Greene, Georgia's Knowshon Moreno, Michigan State's Javon Ringer
OUR PICK: Greene. 

Heisman Trophy (top player/announced Dec. 13)
Finalists will be announced Wednesday.
OUR PICK: Oklahoma QB Sam Bradford.

Walter Camp Award (top player/announced Dec. 11)
NOMINEES: Oklahoma QB Sam Bradford, Texas Tech WR Michael Crabtree, Texas Tech QB Graham Harrell, Texas QB Colt McCoy and Florida QB Tim Tebow.
OUR PICK: Bradford.

Butkus Award (top linebacker): Wake Forest's Aaron Curry won.

Bronko Nagurski Award (top defensive player): Texas DE Brian Orakpo won.

Lombardi Award (top lineman or linebacker/announced Dec. 10)
NOMINEES: Ohio State LB James Laurinaitis, USC LB Rey Maualuga, Texas DE Brian Orakpo and Alabama OT Andre Smith.
OUR PICK: Smith.

Ted Hendricks Award (top defensive end/announced Dec. 10)
NOMINEES: Florida State's Everette Brown, TCU's Jerry Hughes, Indiana's Jammie Kirlew, Penn State's Aaron Maybin, Texas' Brian Orakpo and Oregon's Nick Reed.
OUR PICK: Orakpo.

Ronnie Lott Trophy (top defensive impact player, with character included/announced Dec. 14)
NOMINEES: Wake Forest LB Aaron Curry, Ohio State LB James Laurinaitis, Texas DE Brian Orakpo and Florida State SS Myron Rolle.
OUR PICK: Curry.


----------



## Hett

Florida just lost their OC to Mississippi St.:thumbsdown:


----------



## MLS

Leach on Graham missing out.



> "If Graham is not invited to the Heisman, they ought to quit giving out the award," Leach said. "It is a shameless example of politics ruling over performance. The other guys are deserving, but he has earned a place alongside them."


----------



## Hett

I don't think he should have won, but I don't see the problem with a 4th person going. I'm pretty sure there used to be 4 people who went in the past. What's the harm? A few extra bucks to cover his expenses?


----------



## MLS

ZZtigerZZ81

Russell Shepard have a chance at playing time next year or is LSU gonna try and develop him before sending him out there?

And a little more from leach on Harrell.



> "If it's not based on numbers, then it must be based on politics and agenda," Leach said by phone Thursday morning from New York's LaGuardia Airport. "For him to not be there cheapens the award. It obviously isn't made out of bronze. It must be made out of aluminum. There was nothing left for him to do, Leach said. There obviously is more to the selection process than performance."


And an article on it.



> You could hear the anger in Texas Tech coach Mike Leach's voice.
> 
> His star quarterback, Graham Harrell, was not invited to New York for Saturday's Heisman Trophy ceremony. And Leach just couldn't retain his venom.
> 
> Who can blame him? It is a shameful oversight.
> 
> "If it's not based on numbers, then it must be based on politics and agenda," Leach said by phone Thursday morning from New York's LaGuardia Airport. "For him to not be there cheapens the award. It obviously isn't made out of bronze. It must be made out of aluminum."
> 
> That Harrell won't be sitting there with Oklahoma's Sam Bradford, Florida's Tim Tebow and Texas' Colt McCoy is a joke. Harrell's numbers speak volumes. He has been nothing short of spectacular in compiling arguably the best package of statistics of any quarterback in America. At the least, Harrell's numbers are on par with the three players who will be in New York.
> 
> Harrell has competed 71.5 percent of his passes (406-of-568) for 4,747 yards and 41 touchdowns, with only seven interceptions. His passer rating of 163.03 ranks ninth in the nation.
> 
> Even more impressive than his statistics is that Harrell has elevated the Red Raiders' program – which has less of almost everything than Oklahoma, Texas and Florida – to tremendous heights. Texas Tech jetted out to a 10-0 start, reaching as high as No. 2 in the polls before a loss at Oklahoma. The Red Raiders finished the regular season 11-1 and were co-Big 12 South champions.
> 
> It's enough to make you wonder why more people didn't fuss about Texas Tech being left out of the Big 12 title game as much as they did about Texas' exclusion. Was the Red Raiders' resume really that much different than OU's or Texas'? Of course not. But Tech has been shuffled off to the Cotton Bowl to play Ole Miss, while Texas and OU will play in marquee BCS bowls.
> 
> To top it all off, Harrell enjoyed an unrivaled "Heisman moment" this fall. Facing a second-and-10 from Texas' 28 and trailing the then-No. 1 Longhorns 33-32, Harrell tossed a game-winning touchdown pass to Michael Crabtree with one second left to give Tech a 39-33 triumph.
> 
> "There was nothing left for him to do," Leach said. "There obviously is more to the selection process than performance."
> 
> The Heisman winner is determined by a vote of 925 media members, as well as former winners. Each voter lists their top three choices, with the No. 1 pick getting three points, the No. 2 selection two points and the No. 3 pick one point. The points are totaled to determine the winner. The point totals also are used to decide who gets invited to New York for the Heisman ceremony. According to Heisman coordinator Tim Henning, the Heisman finalists are determined by the "natural breaking point in the voting."
> 
> Thus, it has to be presumed that Harrell finished fourth in the balloting.
> 
> Why not break from whatever protocol the Heisman honchos have in place to determine the finalists to invite four or five players? It's a way to reward players such as Harrell for outstanding seasons. And in this case, it would have been great to see a program such as Texas Tech get more national exposure.
> 
> *Instead, we will have three quarterbacks from "blue blood" schools. It's yet another example of the class system that permeates college football, which has created the most unlevel playing field in all of team sports.*
> 
> Harrell has won the Unitas Award, which goes to the best senior quarterback. But he deserves much more. At the least, he deserved to be invited to the Heisman ceremony.
> 
> http://collegefootball.rivals.com/content.asp?SID=1144&CID=888265


That was pretty much what I was saying earlier in the thread along witht he stuff about Tech going to the Cotton Bowl.


----------



## MLS

I'm just glad to see that people are actually saying that Graham should have gone, here is what Terry Bowden had to say about it and his thoughts on who should win the Heisman. He also makes points that I made in here in regards to the system label.



> With Sam Bradford, Colt McCoy and Tim Tebow now set for the Heisman Trophy Award ceremony on Saturday night in New York City, I thought I would give my final thoughts on this year's race.
> 
> Being a Heisman voter and a broadcaster who covered each of these quarterbacks during the year gives me a pretty unique perspective on the situation. Also, because of the fact that at one time or another I had each of these young men at the top of my Heisman list, it tells you just how tight of a race I think this competition is going to be.
> 
> First of all, I would be remiss if I didn't tell you how disappointed I am that Graham Harrell was not selected to attend the event. Going into the Texas Tech/Oklahoma game on Nov. 22, I had Harrell slightly above Sam Bradford as my No. 1 choice for the Heisman. They were followed closely by Tim Tebow and Colt McCoy.
> 
> After watching the Sooners and Sam Bradford do a number on the Red Raiders, I reversed the order of Bradford and Harrell but vowed to hold off until the conference championship games were played to make my final decision – it was that close in my mind.
> 
> After the season was over, for some reason, I divided my finalists into two groups; those candidates that played quarterback in the Big 12 and those that didn't (Tim Tebow). The top three quarterbacks in the Big 12 all put up great numbers and had identical one-loss regular seasons.
> 
> Sam Bradford threw for the most touchdowns (48) and beat Graham Harrell head-to-head. Harrell threw for the most yards (4,747) and beat Colt McCoy head-to-head, and McCoy had the highest completion percentage (78 percent) and beat Bradford head-to-head.
> 
> However, when you look at what each of these quarterbacks achieved and then compare the supporting casts they had around them, it is Graham Harrell's accomplishments that stand out the most in my mind. What Harrell did at Texas Tech this year, in my opinion, is more remarkable than what either Bradford or McCoy did at their respective schools.
> 
> Then, there is the issue of being a "system" quarterback. I don't know how often I have heard, since Mike Leach went to Texas Tech, the only reason his quarterbacks put up such huge numbers is that they are "system" quarterbacks. Now, three fourths of the teams in the Big 12 are using that same system to put up incredible numbers as well - including Texas and Oklahoma. However, not once have I heard Colt McCoy or Sam Bradford called a "system" quarterback.
> 
> All I am saying is that all three of these Big 12 quarterbacks had great years, and all three deserve to be in New York for the Heisman Awards ceremony – regardless of who ultimately wins.
> 
> Speaking of the system quarterback who I think should ultimately win … let's talk about Tim Tebow.
> 
> Although I broadcasted two of his earlier games this season and watched countless hours of game videos in my prep work, I did not fully appreciate just how special Tim Tebow is until after the SEC championship game.
> 
> Tebow is everything that you could want or imagine in a quarterback – and then some. He can throw it or run it with the best of them, and the more critical the situation the better he performs.
> 
> But the most important characteristics he possesses – and the one that separates him from everyone else – are his competitiveness and leadership ability. He not only is the leader of the Florida offense, but he is the leader of the defense and special teams as well. He is the leader of the sideline, the cheering section and the entire Gator Nation.
> 
> I believe that in Tim Tebow we are seeing one of the truly great college quarterbacks of all time. I know that when you combine throwing ability, running ability and leadership, I have never seen one like him in my lifetime.
> 
> After Florida's fourth-quarter 31-20 come-from-behind victory over No.1 ranked Alabama in the SEC title game, Archie Manning – who Bear Bryant said was the greatest college quarterback that he'd ever seen play – said that Tebow "is one of the great football players of all time."
> 
> I will be extremely pleased to see any of the finalists win the Heisman Trophy. They are great quarterbacks.
> 
> But Tim Tebow may the greatest of them all.
> 
> http://collegefootball.rivals.com/content.asp?CID=888819


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

I like Shepherd because he is always doing interviews and telling the press stuff...not sure how true it is but according to him Crowton and Miles have plans on implementing him immediately in ways that the SEC hasn't seen yet. Not sure how successful it will be initially but if you saw our QB's this year, there is no way you can justify keeping him off the field initially especially since he is enrolling in January. Unless the clearing house screws us with him like they did with Patrick Johnson (now Patrick Peterson) and doesn't clear him to play.


----------



## Hett

Well I'll be pulling for my boy Tebow tonight. Last year I would have been mad if he didn't win. This year I won't be mad if he doesn't win, I'll be upset, but not mad. Colt and Bradford are very deserving.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

I love the hire by Auburn...not as a good thing for Auburn fans though. As a good thing for LSU fans. Say goodbye to Western division competition for the next 3 years. This guy is average at best as a HC. He is a terrible manager of games too. I saw multiple times at ISU where he couldn't get the plays in off of Timeouts and TV timeouts. He really wasn't great as a DC at Auburn a few years ago either. 

I think Jay Jacobs has officially become the AJ Smith (Chargers GM responsible for firing Schottenheimer) of the SEC. What a terrible move!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Anyone got time to organize a Bowl Pick 'em contest for credits? I don't but think it would be interesting.

Everyone puts in like 10K credits or whatever and winner takes all.


----------



## Walker

I'm down for the pick'em contest. :thumbsup:

BTW the Chizik pick for Auburn is funny- I really think he was overrated here at Texas. He had amazing athletes and in his second year we failed miserably on defense. Whatever- I like Auburn but this was eyebrow raising.

I am sure he is the "right man" for some people there but he better do well. :sarcastic09:​


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Yeah...Bobby Lowder is the biggest idiot in the world but Auburn has to do what he wants and he didn't like Tubs. Lowder is about the only Auburn grad that consistently contributes ($$$) to the program. Chizik was an average DC. Like I said, and he proved to be a terrible recruiter. The ISU program he took over went to bowl games 5 of the 6 previous years. Granted the previous coach left little in the way of talent, but he still got those kids to bowl games. They will be lucky to have a winning record next year. I would not be surprised to see them take a serious dive into Miss State status for the next 5-6 years or until Saban leaves Bama.


----------



## MLS

Good to see Tech's backup qb this year make the Heisman watch for next year.

Anyone else see that Paterno got a 3 year extension through 2011?


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Yeah I saw that. I would be impatient if I were a PSU fan.


----------



## Walker

I love Joe Pa but damn that's nuts. If he lasts that long he will be 85 in that last year. ​ 
The man is a institution all by himself and 42 years at the same school and will be 45 years after 2011 is something that will never been seen again.​ 
I was just looking over his coaching stats- the dude has had 5 undefeated seasons, 7 1-loss and 7 2-loss seasons.​ 
In 1973 he goes 12-0 and ends up being ranked #5. :confused02:​


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Oh yeah...everytime his teams have great seasons...there are tons of other teams that had better ones. 

I.e. 1994 when he went undefeated and Nebraska just dominated everyone that year. That (Nebraksa) and the 2001 Miami team were the two best teams I have ever seen. And probably ever will. There were 9 first round draft picks on the 2001 Miami team's defense alone.


----------



## Hett

MLS said:


> Anyone else see that Paterno got a 3 year extension through 2011?


On his life?


----------



## ID06

Walker said:


> I'm down for the pick'em contest. :thumbsup:
> 
> BTW the Chizik pick for Auburn is funny- I really think he was overrated here at Texas. He had amazing athletes and in his second year we failed miserably on defense. Whatever- I like Auburn but this was eyebrow raising.
> 
> I am sure he is the "right man" for some people there but he better do well. :sarcastic09:​


I just look at him as our Mike Shula, there aren't a lot of good coaches right now, it seems like their just waiting for a coach to wash out of the NFL, our Nick Saban.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

ID06 said:


> I just look at him as our Mike Shula, there aren't a lot of good coaches right now, it seems like their just waiting for a coach to wash out of the NFL, our Nick Saban.


Yeah because making a team that has never had a winning season, gone to a bowl game, or even been a favorite in a game into the MAC champions is easy to do. :confused02: Turner Gill is an amazing coach. So are Brian Kelly, Derrick Dooley, and Tim Brewster. Auburn just made a terrible hire. No idea why either.


----------



## Walker

I just think Auburn make a big mistake honestly. Chizik really did not do anything here at Texas- the first year he did OK but that team has ridiculous talent everywhere on defense. The next year we lost some players but still had great talent and the defense got worse as the season wore on- not better. To me that's on all on coaching minus bad injuries. Then he went to Iowa State where it is tough to win but other than his ties to Auburn his resume sucked IMO.​ 
Gill is a great coach- it's too bad he's black and has a white wife because a big time southern team could recruit with him with inner city talent if the prejudiced boosters could see past that. Obviously too many people still have a problem with that.​ 
I don't agree.​


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

I agree with you Walker...I think the programs that made the biggest mistakes in not hiring Gill were Syracuse and Nebraska last year. Gill is a phenomenal coach and will be successful wherever he goes. He will likely improve Buffalo's team even more next year, but will likely leave after that season. If Miles has another terrible season, I will call for his head solely to get Turner Gill. BUt I doubt LSU and Alleva would do anything like fire Miles unless we only win like 3 games or something.

But we are going to whimp Ga Tech and cruise into spring with a ton of talent coming in early and a bunch of redshirts from an underrated class in 2007 ready to prove themselves. 

I knew our class this year would get mad props because we needed so many skill positions. Last year's class was better in my opinion though because we got a bunch of TE's, OL, and DL and those guys are going to be 4 ad 5 stars all the time.



Allegedly our co-defensive coordinators have both been offered jobs. Peveto as Head Coach at Northwestern State (in Louisiana) and Mallory as Def. Co. at New Mexico State. I would like that very much, because I think we need a new face. Duane Walker, Ron English, Phil Bennett, John Chavis, Ed ORgeron (as d-line guy), Paul Rhoads, would all be at the top of my list. 

EDIT: I just noticed i made it to 3K post. Okay I will see you guys later...that was my limit. J/K


----------



## MLS

Word is that Leach maybe close to signing the extension at Tech but he is just waiting right now and trying to get better deals for his assistant coaches.

And Leach on winning the George Munger Award for the Coach of the Year.



> "I’m very humbled by the fact that if you just consider all the other people in this profession, and to be recognized in such a fashion, is just really a thrill for me,’’ Leach said. "To be considered in the same company as some of the others that won the award, I don’t know what to say.’’



The academic BCS



> In a few weeks, the Florida Gators and Oklahoma Sooners will face off on college football's biggest stage in the Bowl Championship Series (BCS) National Championship game. Unfortunately, many of the college seniors playing in this game will not be walking across the graduation stage next May. Instead, their schools will revel in the short-term glory of gridiron success, while the players will have to face the long-term consequences of joining the workforce without a college degree.
> 
> Higher Ed Watch's second annual Academic BCS rankings show that Florida and Oklahoma are not the only elite football schools doing a dismal job of graduating their players. Only 55 percent of Division I-A football players leave college in six years with a degree -- and that number drops precipitously at most big-time programs that solely focus on counting Ws and Ls instead of As and Bs. It also doesn't take into account the poor quality of the education many are receiving to begin with. Jock majors don't provide job-ready skills.
> 
> So who would be contending for the crystal trophy in Miami if the match-ups were determined by academic performance? According to our rankings, it would be a showdown between Boston College and Northwestern University. Meanwhile, this year's top football contenders -- Florida, Oklahoma, Texas, and Alabama -- wouldn't even come close to competing.
> The Academic BCS Formula
> 
> Higher Ed Watch's Academic BCS formula uses all of the available public data on the academic performance of football players to compile its own ranking of the nation's college teams. Sadly, the number of data points is minimal. The NCAA only releases team graduation rates, disaggregated by race, and Academic Progress Rates (APR), a measure of how players are progressing toward a degree. (If we had anything close to the amount of information available about athletic performance, we might get some meaningful indicators that explain why players aren't graduating, and whether their degrees actually mean something.)
> 
> The formula starts with the team's most recent federal graduation rate, which includes four classes of players who entered college between 1998 and 2001 and graduated within six years of initial enrollment. Then, each team gains or loses points based on (A) the gap between the team's graduation rate and the overall school's graduation rate and (B) the gap between the team's black-white player graduation rate disparity and the overall school's disparity. Finally, the team gains or loses points if its Academic Progress Rate exceeds or falls below the Division I-A median. For more detailed information on the formula, see last year's blog post and this comprehensive explanation. For all of the data from this year and last year, click here.
> The 2008 Winners and Losers
> 
> Boston College owned the competition for the second consecutive year, taking the top spot in the Academic BCS rankings. But two Big Ten schools, Northwestern and Penn State, gave the Eagles a closer run for their money than last year's second and third place teams. With the highest graduation rates in the rankings (88, 78, and 75 percent, respectively) and Academic Progress Rates in the 80th to 90th percentile of all Division I-A teams, these three schools are models of academic and athletic success.
> 
> At the other end of the rankings, Michigan State and Georgia Tech join last year's bottom-feeders, Texas and Oregon, as the worst performers. Of the top five teams in the final football BCS rankings, Florida comes in with the lowest graduation rate of 36 percent, while Oregon has the lowest APR. Oregon also has a shocking 41 percent disparity between the graduation rates of its white and black players -- far and away the largest gap of the polled teams.
> 
> In general, the Academic BCS scores were slightly higher than last year -- hopefully a sign that teams are paying more attention to the student part of student-athlete. The two most-improved schools are Brigham Young and Ohio State, which jumped by nearly 12 and 10 points respectively. The Buckeyes, however, still have a long way to go to join the elite academic football teams: Ohio State graduates only 49 percent of its football players and has a black-white graduation rate of 32 percentage points.
> 
> Unfortunately, not all of the teams saw an improvement in their scores from last year. Two low-performing teams, Florida and the University of Southern California, both scored even lower this year, dropping five and six spots, respectively, in the Academic BCS rankings. Unfortunately, these teams continue to sacrifice academic achievement for football success. They seem content using their players as semi-professional athletes in order to remain in the national spotlight, instead of supporting them as students progressing toward a degree.
> The Moral of the Story
> 
> Every year, college football fans get caught up in some "major" controversy with the BCS rankings. They spend hours talking about obscure statistics and cursing computer formulas. This year, it was Oklahoma and Texas fans battling it out for the right to play in the Big 12 and National Championship games. Texas fans were devastated when they lost the rankings fight.
> 
> But the real tragedy for this team is that only 40 percent of its players, and only 27 percent of its black players, will graduate. Texas' football players put the University on the national stage. And what do they get in return? Besides the precious few that will make it to the NFL, most will leave school without a degree and with few career prospects.
> 
> Teams like Boston College and Northwestern show that it is possible to field a competitive team with true student-athletes. But without real pressure from the NCAA and other outside sources to graduate football players with meaningful degrees, the top teams will continue to game the system. And college football will continue down the slippery slope of professionalization and commercialization. It's a win-win situation for almost everyone. Except, of course, for the large number of players who fail to graduate and never make it to the NFL. They will continue to bear the burden of their teams' success.


----------



## MLS

Any guesses as to where Sam McGuffie is going to end up since he left Michigan? It's going to be a school in TX or OK it's just a question of where, most likely A&M but Tech and OSU are supposedly talking to him as well.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

My guess would be A & M or TCU. Pure speculation though.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Anyone see that new Orleans Bowl? that injury to the stud WR DeAndre Brown was gruesome...I am posting a poll which one was worse...Hill or Brown in the forum shortly. Hope you guys see it. I hope it doesn't ruin this kids career because he is such a great dude. Feldman wrote a great piece on that injury today or yesterday. at espn.com.

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/blog/index?entryID=3787912&name=feldman_bruce

here is the piece


----------



## The Legend

Hey I was wondering if you guys had to choose who would you rather have, Jermaine Gresham or Brandon Pettigrew? I would rather have Gresham, I am asking because I got into an arguement about who I would take in the draft.


----------



## MLS

Gresham has a tendency to drop balls. Pettigrew is less likely to break a big play but I think he is the more complete tight end.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

In the NFL....Pettigrew by far....he has much more knowledge of blocking schemes too. Depends on the team's needs at that position though. I see Pettigrew having a hire draft grade though.


----------



## The Legend

MLS said:


> Gresham has a tendency to drop balls. Pettigrew is less likely to break a big play but I think he is the more complete tight end.


What do you think of Gresham as a blocker? Because that was one of the main things we were argueing about. Of course I don't think he is better then Pettigrew at it but as long as he is alright at it I am ok because I mainly want a Pass catcher that is willing to block that isn't slow.


----------



## MLS

He's a pretty decent blocker, best when sealing a block. He can get better and from what I have heard about him he is willing to do whatever he is told and learns pretty quickly.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Honestly though I might look harder at Chase Coffman and Travis Beckum though. Also, Cornelius Ingram is pretty damn talented too.


----------



## MLS

I was thinking about Coffman but he said he wanted a TE that isn't slow and Coffman isn't the swiftest TE out there but along the same lines of Coffman would be Pervis.


----------



## MLS

Looks like Chavis is going to LSU.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Yeah I like Chavis, but I would have liked Orgeron to be there too, mainly for recruiting. He has tons of LA ties and that can hurt us. We sealed up a lot of LA recruits while he was in the pros this year. When he was at Ole Miss even that was not always the easiest task.

But I can't fault him for wanting to learn under Monte at UT.


----------



## The Legend

I saw Pettigrew last night because my Ducks beat his Cowboys and from what I have seen between him and Gresham this year I like Gresham more, if Gresham isn't available I wouldn't mind Pettigrew though.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

I love how great Miles is at preppin gthe team for Bowl Games...4-0 and none by less then 2 touchdowns. That one wasn't as close as the score indicated last year either. 

GEAUX TIGERS!!! Now our b-ball program is back on par and baseball is #1 in the nation. we are looking good. I will miss Bertman as AD but Alleva inherited greatness in most sports. Women's b-ball is failing but who the f*ck cares.


----------



## MLS

Congrats ZZ on that blowout of Georgia Tech. Jefferson looked pretty good out there so is there going to be a qb battle for next year with him and Shepard or you think Jefferson won the job last night?


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Spring is going to be interesting for sure...Shepperd expects to be used in ways that no player has been used. I see a lot of special packages with him....Shepperd in combination with a guy as creative as Crowton will be dangerous if we can execute the packages. I just hope we still incorporate traditional packages too. 

I think Jefferson will be the QB next season barring injury. I have liked this guy since summer camps and couldn't understand why he never got more snaps. But oh well that is in the past.

I forgot the Cotton Bowl was tomorrow..I am pissed. I was looking forward to that game and I gotta work tomorrow. That was the one I was looking forward most after LSU and the NC games.


----------



## MLS

I'm guessing something like a wildcat formation to get both Jefferson and Shepperd in the backfield. But with a solid qb ya'll should be back near the top.

Yeah, going by how he played in this game I don't know why Miles wouldn't of used him.

I'm heading to Dallas tomorrow to go to the game, hopefully Tech comes to play or else it could get ugly.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Aren't ya'll on like a 8 game bowl win streak? I love the match-up in the trenches with Ole Miss's strength vs Tech's strength.


----------



## MLS

No, we have been in 8 straight bowl games but 5-1 in the last 6 though with that one loss coming against Alabama but that shouldn't of been a loss because Alabama's lone td came on a pass that should of been called down but wasn't. But the thing I'm hoping is that Rylan Reed has held Orakpo and Chris Long to 0 sacks when we played them so hopefully he can keep it up.

Tech the last 3 years hasn't started fast at all in bowl games. Cotton Bowl obviously with us only scoring 10 points, then the Insight Bowl against Minnesota where we were down 38-7 and came back to win, and then last year in the Gator Bowl we were down 21-7 against Virginia and came back to win as well.

Last Cotton Bowl game in the Cotton Bowl too.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Yeah...funny how just you mentioning those games makes me fully remember them but I almost forgot completely how you started slow in both of them...oh well...have fun tomorrow, but I will be pulling for Ole Miss in an attempt at legitimizing our blowout loss to them. :confused02:


----------



## RaisingCajun

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Yeah...funny how just you mentioning those games makes me fully remember them but I almost forgot completely how you started slow in both of them...oh well...have fun tomorrow, but I will be pulling for Ole Miss in an attempt at legitimizing our blowout loss to them. :confused02:


Just wanted to mention congrats on the nice victory over GA Tech last night. I thought it would be a way better game then it was. I was thinking the USC vs Penn State would be closer also. One more half to go in that game.

Anyway, Congrats to the Tigers.


----------



## MLS

Forgot to mention.

Graham needs 253 yards to get to 5,000 which will put him at 15.5k career yards. He gets 2 passing td's he will be the NCAA all time leader at 132.

Crabtree needs 7 catches to get to 100 on the year and 2 td's to get to 20 on the year.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

RaisingCajun said:


> Just wanted to mention congrats on the nice victory over GA Tech last night. I thought it would be a way better game then it was. I was thinking the USC vs Penn State would be closer also. One more half to go in that game.
> 
> Anyway, Congrats to the Tigers.


Thanks man...our coaches really worked at this...I knew we would shut down the run because that is what we do to teams that cannot pass. Also, when I found out Miles was using Brooks as the scout team QB (he is better then Nesbitt) and they were practicing without a ball to stick to their assignment and learn their gaps I knew we would do really well. I actually wasn't nervous at all. I think Miles is up there with Carroll in his ability to prepare his team for bowl games. But Carroll is way better throughout the season. 

And MLS...those are some great accomplishments for your guys to make...what is the word on Crabtree and how effective he will be...is he healthy yet?


----------



## MLS

Everything I have heard and read from Michael and all the coaches is that he's good to go and the ankle isn't something they are worried about.

Some irony in this is that his dad took out a $1 million dollar injury insurance policy on him before the year started.

In case anyone is interested Leach will be interviewed on 60 minutes on Sunday.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

MLS said:


> Everything I have heard and read from Michael and all the coaches is that he's good to go and the ankle isn't something they are worried about.
> 
> Some irony in this is that his dad took out a $1 million dollar injury insurance policy on him before the year started.
> 
> In case anyone is interested Leach will be interviewed on 60 minutes on Sunday.


Definitely interested in that...he is always an entertaining interview.


----------



## Hett

Looks good for TTU so far and it'll finish off a big 5 game parlay for me!

edit:maybe not


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Tough loss for you guys MLS...sorry to see that man...on the other hand...say what you will about conference superiority but I love seeing Bama get beat...by non-gators.


----------



## MLS

Yeah not the way we wanted the season to end.

The fan in me when we went up 14-0 wanted to believe that we had the game but the realist in me knew that our offense was playing like shit and that our defense was going to do what they have done all year and play great for a quarter and a half/2 quarters and then for the rest of the game let the other team's offense do what they want. And once Graham scrambled out on the last play of the first half and got tackled at the 2 with no time left, I pretty much realized that we weren't going to catch the breaks needed to get back in the game. 

So frustrating that the OU lost pretty much tanked the next two games because our offense hasn't been in a rhythm since the OSU game.

Well on to next year and we have some pretty big holes to fill with seniors leaving and Crabtree pretty much all but gone.


----------



## RaisingCajun

Geaux Utes! Playoff system anyone .. LOL

I just love seeing an underdog win. Just like Boise beating Oklahoma. Those are they types of games I look forward to each bowl season.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Andre SMith's absence was very evident...they could not block anyone off the left edge and I don't thiink Smith would have made much of a difference because he always had problems with speed rushers...see the game versus UF this year and the games vs. LSU and Auburn every year he played.


----------



## RaisingCajun

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Andre SMith's absence was very evident...they could not block anyone off the left edge and I don't thiink Smith would have made much of a difference because he always had problems with speed rushers...see the game versus UF this year and the games vs. LSU and Auburn every year he played.


I agree 100%. Utah had about 7 sacks last night. Prior to the bowl game Alabama had given up only 17 sacks all season.


----------



## RaisingCajun

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Andre SMith's absence was very evident...they could not block anyone off the left edge and I don't thiink Smith would have made much of a difference because he always had problems with speed rushers...see the game versus UF this year and the games vs. LSU and Auburn every year he played.


I agree 100%. Utah had about 7 sacks last night. Prior to the bowl game Alabama had given up only 17 sacks all season.


----------



## Walker

I know a lot has to do with Texas getting shafted but I've had next to zero motivation for this bowl season. Lots of crappy teams at 6-6, bad match-ups and the endless drone of idiot commentators saying "This is why the bowls are so important and exciting!!". Yeah that's why I've noticed that even at a lot of the major bowls the stadium is half or 3/4 full. :sarcastic12:

Honestly I've watched a ton of games just because I hate this part as I realize I won't get to watch college football for almost 8 months but these games haven't even given me a half-chub.

MLS- sucks to see Tech end the season like that after their best year ever. Houston Nutt was born to coach in the Cotton Bowl.

ZZ- nice win and a good way to end the season on a positive note.

Oh well- Texas plays OSU in a game that everyone thinks they will blow them out- methinks Tressel will have a good gameplan installed and it will be close and competitve. Then all the stupid shitheads will say "See Texas didn't deserve to be in the title game anyway...blahblahBSblah.".

Then Florida(hopefully) blows out OU and then the same stupid shitheads will "See OU didn't deserve to be in the title game anyway...blahblahBSblah..."

Hook 'em.

Go Gators and remember "This is why the bowls are so important and exciting!!". :sarcastic12:​


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Oh and USC did because of that too...you forgot to mention that...but I think they should have been anyway. Just a personal opinion (mainly to make my preseason prediction coem true though :thumb02

I feel the same way as you this year Walker...the bowls are very lackluster. Also agree that Texas won't blowout OSU, but who knows.


----------



## Hett

Walker said:


> I know a lot has to do with Texas getting shafted but I've had next to zero motivation for this bowl season. Lots of crappy teams at 6-6, bad match-ups and the endless drone of idiot commentators saying "This is why the bowls are so important and exciting!!". Yeah that's why I've noticed that even at a lot of the major bowls the stadium is half or 3/4 full. :sarcastic12:
> 
> Honestly I've watched a ton of games just because I hate this part as I realize I won't get to watch college football for almost 8 months but these games haven't even given me a half-chub.
> 
> MLS- sucks to see Tech end the season like that after their best year ever. Houston Nutt was born to coach in the Cotton Bowl.
> 
> ZZ- nice win and a good way to end the season on a positive note.
> 
> Oh well- Texas plays OSU in a game that everyone thinks they will blow them out- methinks Tressel will have a good gameplan installed and it will be close and competitve. Then all the stupid shitheads will say "See Texas didn't deserve to be in the title game anyway...blahblahBSblah.".
> 
> Then Florida(hopefully) blows out OU and then the same stupid shitheads will "See OU didn't deserve to be in the title game anyway...blahblahBSblah..."
> 
> Hook 'em.
> 
> Go Gators and remember "This is why the bowls are so important and exciting!!". :sarcastic12:​


Did you watch the USC/PSU game? The announcers kept talking about how USC and the winner of the UF/OU game would be an amazing +1 game. I kept thinking to myself why are they completely forgetting about Texas, who is higher ranked then USC. I'm not a fan of the +1 system being added on to our current system because I don't think it's fair to the team who wins the #1/#2 game. If Florida wins, they'll have beat a good OU, then they would have to go and play either USC or UT, who both (hopefully Texas) would have beat mediocre Big 10 schools. The only way I think a +1 playoff would work is if the bowls go back to their old affiliations and get rid of the national championship.


http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/bowls08/news/story?id=3809361

*CB Franks: Sooners will corral Tebow, Gators*



> FORT LAUDERDALE, Fla. -- Oklahoma's defenders have had enough of all the questions about the Big 12's shaky defensive numbers this season.
> 
> They've also apparently had enough of the Tim Tebow talk.
> 
> Oklahoma sophomore cornerback Dominique Franks said during interviews with the media Sunday morning at the Harbor Beach Marriott Resort & Spa that Tebow would have been no better than the fourth-best quarterback in the Big 12 this season.
> 
> Oklahoma's Dominique Franks said stepping up to the task this season of defending Big 12 quarterbacks was no easy chore.
> "If you look at the three best quarterbacks in the country, they came from the Big 12," said Franks, referring to Oklahoma's Sam Bradford, Texas' Colt McCoy and Texas Tech's Graham Harrell.
> 
> "The three best receivers in the country came from the Big 12. The three best tight ends came from the Big 12. So we've faced some great offenses, and a lot of people don't understand that other conferences don't have what we face."
> 
> Franks didn't stop there, either. He said the Heisman voters got it right this year in selecting Bradford for the coveted award, no doubt spicing up the prelude to Thursday's FedEx BCS National Championship Game.
> 
> "With us being in Florida and playing against Florida, everybody's going to think Tebow should have won the Heisman," Franks said. "But the right person won the Heisman, and we're going to go out there and show everybody the reason why he won it."
> 
> The Sooners are ranked 63rd nationally in total defense and 98th in pass defense. Franks and his defensive teammates grew increasingly agitated Sunday as the questions persisted about Oklahoma's defense not being able to hold up against Tebow and the Florida offense.
> 
> Franks said the best quarterbacks in the Big 12 were more difficult to prepare for than Tebow, who's passed for 22 touchdowns, rushed for 10 touchdowns and thrown just two interceptions during the Gators' nine-game winning streak.
> 
> "Going into a game and knowing a quarterback's going to throw the ball 40 times a game versus coming into a game and knowing he's probably only going to throw it about 15 or 20. ... It makes it a lot harder to prepare for those [Big 12] guys," Franks said.
> 
> Oklahoma defensive tackle Gerald McCoy added, "[Tebow] really knows what he's doing, but I think we're prepared enough that we'll know what they're
> doing as well as they know it."
> 
> 
> Oklahoma defensive coordinator Brent Venables said he doesn't agree with all of Franks' comments.
> 
> "I don't know, maybe it's just a young guy who doesn't know any better," Venables said. "He doesn't watch enough tape. I really mean that. But I think he's going to bat for a lot of guys who he has a lot of respect for."
> 
> Venables said that some of Franks' comments might have been sparked by disparaging comments about Big 12 defenses this season.
> 
> "Obviously, any time anybody doubts you if you have any competitive fire or competitive nature, you get fired up and excited for that. It gets you to perk up and sit up a little bit straighter in your chair," Venables said. "But still, being mad doesn't make you play better. It's still a process.
> 
> "This week is no different than the Big 12 championship or UT-Chattanooga. I believe that whole-heartedly. There's a process you have to invest in. And if you do, usually good things will happen."
> 
> Franks said he likes the fact that nobody respects the defenses of the Big 12.
> 
> Florida linebacker Brandon Spikes said on Saturday it seemed they put most of the best athletes in the Big 12 on offense and that the defenses looked a step slow.
> 
> "We've heard it all year," Franks said. "Like I said, this is going to be our chance to prove everybody wrong."
> 
> The Sooners' second-team All-Big 12 cornerback also said he was unconcerned about giving Tebow any extra motivation. Historically, Tebow has played some of his best games after being called out by opposing players.
> 
> "No, he said he wanted to face a Big 12 defense," countered Franks, who had four interceptions this season. "It's been great listening to all the comments they've been making. On January 8, we're going to see. Everybody is saying our defense is suspect in the back end. Hopefully, he'll throw me the ball a couple of times, and I can get my hands on it."


Apparently this guy doesn't realize that Tebow is like The Hulk, you won't like him when he's angry. My favorite was last season when FSU linebacker Geno Hayes talked about how he was going to take Tebow down. Tebow followed that by completely leveling Hayes in the open field and then offering to help him up. Not too mention this guy should remember that Ole Miss looked pretty good against TTU's defense.


----------



## MLS

Thought I would do a preview of Tech for next year

Offense:

O-line - Losing 3 starters, one of them being Reed our LT. But just like always Tech has guys waiting that are just as good as the guys previously so this group I'm not too worried about.

QB - Losing Graham obviously and that sucks because he was a 3 year starter and that is hard to replace but we have Taylor Potts for next year. He has that "prototypical NFL size" at 6'5 220 lb and has a huge arm and can make every throw on the field. With Potts it's going to be a question of how accurate is he going to be. From what I've seen in games he has played in he should be ok there, maybe not as accurate as Graham but his arm strength will allow him to make throws Graham couldn't. And by Tech QB standards Potts is fairly mobile.

RB - Losing Shannon Woods but Baron Batch will be returning which is fine with me because i preferred Batch to Woods because Woods was mainly a off tackle runner where as Batch is a off tackle and a between the tackle runner. Plus we have two good running backs, one would of played this year had either Batch or Woods got hurt, to take Woods place. Both guys were 4 star guys coming to Tech.

WR - Big loss in losing Crabtree but it may not end up being as bad because this group of receivers is the best Tech has had. 3 of the guys who contributed a lot this season, Tramain Swindall (Fr), Detron Lewis (So), and Lyle Leong (So), are all young and talented. We also have arguably the most important receiver coming back in Edward Britton. We are losing Eric Morris at the slot but Lewis should fill in nicely there. We have some young guys that didn't play this year that could step in plus a pretty good recruit coming in next year.

Defense:

D-line - All but one d-linemen will be returning including Brandon Williams who led the Big 12 in sacks with 11 and McKinner Dixon who was 6th in the Big 12 in sacks with 8. Colby Whitlock hopefully will develop some more because he was a big help inside this year (he was the one that got the safety against UT). One thing I hope Ruffin (d coordinator) does is create blitz packages to help these guys out because right now we rely way to much on them to get pressure.

Lb - everyone here is coming back and this group as a core was pretty good.

Db - this is what will make or break Tech next year if the offense keeps up what it has done. We are losing our best cover guy in Darcel McBath (safety) but our second best cover guy will return in Jamar Wall (cb). But outside of those two guys no one else played well and that hurt Tech all year. So the group that is stepping in next year needs to play better in order for Tech to compete.

Schedule: (will play six of our first eight games at home)

Home - North Dakota, Rice, New Mexico, Kansas State, A&M, Kansas, Oklahoma

Away - Houston, Nebraska, UT, OSU, Baylor

Games I think we will win - North Dakota, Rice, New Mexico, Kansas State, A&M, Kansas, Baylor and Houston

Games I think we will lose - UT

Games I think could go either way - OU, OSU, Nebraska (only reason I put OU here is because I don't know if Bradford will be back and the game is in Lubbock where we have taken the last 2 and play everyone tough. Baylor could also fit in here with as good as Griffin is getting.)

Prediction - I would like to see Tech go 9-3 and with the possibility of 10-3 with a bowl win but realistically I think they will go 8-4 with a chance to get to 9-4 with a bowl win because of some losses in players and a huge question mark in the secondary. One big help for Tech is that their bye week is in the third week so they will play the whole Big 12 schedule consecutively which is important for Tech.


----------



## Walker

ZZ and Hett- yup I hear ya on that- during the Utah-Alabama game when it was apparent that Utah was going to win the guys were saying that "Utah is making it's case!". Wtf?!? It's case for what??? To be undefeated and making a case to be ranked #2, #3 or #4?? I'm not saying Utah should have been in the championship game but this is one aspect of college football I've come to hate- teams having to "make a case" or lobbying or running up the score for "style" points instead being able to settle things on the field. This year is a prime example of needing a playoff, and the stupid plus one system wouldn't have worked this year either. 

I know when the dinosaurs finally tweak the system it will be the plus-one first but that will just set off another round of teams jockeying, lobbying and running up the score in their bowls to make their team look prettier to score that spot in the plus-one championship. This year if Texas wins tonight and you had the plus-one who's to say which team is actually better between us, USC or Utah. 


F! This crap SUCKS! :thumbsdown:​


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

I like that idea MLS...I will post mine after recruiting ends because we are still battling for some big names. But we lost a couple this weekend that were rumored to be sure bets to LSU. (DeBose to UF and Campbell to Michigan). I am not really surprised because DeBose fits in UF's system perfectly and Campbell is from Michigan and was once committed to play there anyway. We still got some great guys and Josh Downs (another DT) looked amazing in the Under Armour game. Better then Campbell by far. The last DT we recruited from Michigan is currently our RT on offense too...so not too disappointed. But that DeBose is for real and will be a threat. I hate that he went to UF...I was at least hoping for him to go to Miami (you know so we didn't have ot play against him ever)


----------



## Hett

DeBose goes to my old high school's rival, which is about 5 minutes from my house. I actually wanted to catch one of their games this season but never got the chance to.


----------



## The Legend

Hey MLS I read just now that this kid Danny Amendola wants to sign with the Eagles, and I saw he played for Texas Tech in college so what did you think of him?


----------



## MLS

Danny=Wes Welker, you will like him. They are pretty much the same type of receiver but Danny is more athletic. He is also a good punt returner, he actually refuses to call fair catch. I know Eagles have Jackson return punts (I think) but Danny can do that as well. He is fearless going across the middle and is quick, great hands. But like Welker he is a little undersized.

Sucks for the Cowboys because he was on their practice squad. Here is a highlight of him.






And a draft profile of him


----------



## The Legend

Yeah Jackson returns punts for us, the thing that surprises me about this is I am 75% sure we tried signing him already off of there practice squad and he wouldn't sign because he always wanted to be a Cowboy


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Hett said:


> DeBose goes to my old high school's rival, which is about 5 minutes from my house. I actually wanted to catch one of their games this season but never got the chance to.


I lived 30 seconds from Sanford high for about 2 years. Right off the lake monroe...i loved that house. There was a bald eagle family on my street that would wake me up occasionally by screeching. That was some loud shit.


----------



## MLS

Congrats Walker, great win.

In non college football related news, we have some interesting coaches at Tech.



> See, Texas Tech coach Pat Knight needed to get his point across. Stop missing layups, you idiots. Ah, but how to do so? Layup drills? Sprints? Taking a small child into the huddle during the middle of a game? Would you be surprised if I told you it was the last one? Yes, in the middle of a game against Stephen F. Austin, Knight reacted to his players' missed layups by grabbing a 12-year-old out of the stands and asking him if he could hit layups. And so our story begins:
> 
> After Texas Tech botched as many as 15 layups, Knight scoured the stands near the bench and invited a youngster to join a team huddle. Knight asked the boy whether he could make layups. The boy said he could. “I was just tired of having 18- or 21-year-olds miss layups that a 12-year-old could hit, so I brought a 12-year-old in to let them know that he could hit layups,” Knight said. “He’s 12, and he can hit layups, so why can’t you when you’re 18 to 21?”
> 
> Naturally, Tech went on to win the game, surely the product of an ingenious coaching strategy by this modern-day Lombardi the fact that Texas Tech, missed layups or not, should never lose to Stephen F. Austin.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

we got our coaching staff finalized at LSU:

DC = John Chavis (former Tennessee DC)
Def Backs = Ron Cooper (from South Carolina; also was a head coach at Louisville and eastern Michigan...actually the first ever African american head coach in d-1a when he was at EMU)
Def line = Brick Haley (former Bears d-line coach and also coached at MSU back in the day)

I am excited about those hires. I really like the ties that those guys have with the SEC and in the position coaches cases also with the NFL.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

hett...from my daily readings I found out that DeBose is not solid to UF and called Coach McCarthy (our WR coach) and they sat down in Andre's home last night until McCarthy left to go see Reuben Randle today...personally I feel like he is the Joe McKnight to Reggie Bush edition at UF. In comparison to Harvin. I say that meaning that people will always compare the two because of their similar athletic abilty, but I feel like DeBose is way better then Joe McKnight. I don't think we will sway him from UF, but that would be sweet. He was allegedly leaning real hard until Meyer's late push that started last week.


----------



## Hett

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> hett...from my daily readings I found out that DeBose is not solid to UF and called Coach McCarthy (our WR coach) and they sat down in Andre's home last night until McCarthy left to go see Reuben Randle today...personally I feel like he is the Joe McKnight to Reggie Bush edition at UF. In comparison to Harvin. I say that meaning that people will always compare the two because of their similar athletic abilty, but I feel like DeBose is way better then Joe McKnight. I don't think we will sway him from UF, but that would be sweet. He was allegedly leaning real hard until Meyer's late push that started last week.


Well apparently there are 2 Seminole High Schools in Florida. One in Sanford and one in Seminole (which is where I live). All I saw on DeBose's page was Seminole High, good thing I never actually went there looking for him...lol.

He just verbally committed, so I think it'll be tough to sway him over. But anything is possible on Signing Day.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

I was curious as to your best friends high school location...i though tit was odd to have a rival that far away...LOL. I wasn't even trying to prove you wrong or anything; I didn't even think about that.

I agree. I think, all said and done, he signs with UF. 

Honestly, when was the last time a recruit signed with someone else when Meyer made a push for them? I think Patchan, last year going to UF was a really big deal since his parents were UM grads and Shannon and the whole staff really worked hard getting him. Tough to go up against UF in recruiting battles.


----------



## Hett

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> I was curious as to your best friends high school location...i though tit was odd to have a rival that far away...LOL. I wasn't even trying to prove you wrong or anything; I didn't even think about that.
> 
> I agree. I think, all said and done, he signs with UF.
> 
> Honestly, when was the last time a recruit signed with someone else when Meyer made a push for them? I think Patchan, last year going to UF was a really big deal since his parents were UM grads and Shannon and the whole staff really worked hard getting him. Tough to go up against UF in recruiting battles.


I didn't even notice it until today when I went on Rivals and it said Sanford. I've been trying to keep up to date on ESPN's recruiting site and I don't ever remember seeing Sanford.

It's funny that you bring up Patchan because I actually did meet him last year while he was committed to UM. I worked with a lot of Armwood grads and they brought him out one night. I told him that he should go to UF...lol. When I saw him I remember thinking he would be better on the D-line instead of the O-line, which is where he was ranked very high. Turns out Meyer thought so too because they moved him to the D-Line.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Hett said:


> I didn't even notice it until today when I went on Rivals and it said Sanford. I've been trying to keep up to date on ESPN's recruiting site and I don't ever remember seeing Sanford.
> 
> It's funny that you bring up Patchan because I actually did meet him last year while he was committed to UM. I worked with a lot of Armwood grads and they brought him out one night. I told him that he should go to UF...lol. When I saw him I remember thinking he would be better on the D-line instead of the O-line, which is where he was ranked very high. Turns out Meyer thought so too because they moved him to the D-Line.


Yeah I don't go on ESPN too much because they misreport stuff too often when it comes to recruiting. But I know what you mean we had a 5 star DT (Joseph Barksdale) from Michigan that Les made out RT on offense last year. I think he wwas part of 2006's class though. 

You made a recruiting violation by mentioning that to Pathcan though. LOL...your secret is safe with me though until next October. :thumb02:


----------



## The Legend

Hey what do you guys think about the Kevin Hart story? They did a piece on him on outside the lines. If you don't remember him he was the kid that chose Cal over my Ducks but he wasn't being recruited by either school.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

The Legend said:


> Hey what do you guys think about the Kevin Hart story? They did a piece on him on outside the lines. If you don't remember him he was the kid that chose Cal over my Ducks but he wasn't being recruited by either school.


I think he is an idiot. Just some guy trying to impress people if you ask me.


----------



## Walker

Well pretty much like I said- a close competitive game and then all the ***** "I love figure skating" people start saying "You didn't blow them out!! Not enough _style_ points!"

Take your f#cking style points- shove them up your [email protected]@ and go back to rhythmic gymnastics. 

Just thought I'd let that out here. :thumb02:

A good game though I was a little disappointed we didn't step on their necks when it was 17-6 and we could have put them away and I almost threw my bottle of Bud Light through the TV when they took the lead. That was disappointing but OSU showed a lot of heart and their seniors(28 of them) really did not want to lose 3 straight BCS games.

Hett- I'm still holding you personally responsible for tomorrow night's game. I will be rooting hard for the Gators and I want to see "Big Game" Bob make excuses after he loses another "Big Game".​


----------



## Hett

Walker said:


> Hett- I'm still holding you personally responsible for tomorrow night's game. I will be rooting hard for the Gators and I want to see "Big Game" Bob make excuses after he loses another "Big Game".


I'm gonna do my best. I wanted to go to Gainesville tonight, but I'm starting a new job tomorrow.

But I will do my best by consuming as much alcohol as possible. If UF loses, I'll probably avoid TV and internet for at least 48 hours, I hate being reminded of it.


----------



## MLS

I know what you mean Hett, after Tech lost to OU I think that was the only game ESPN showed HL's of. Even two weeks after the game I was still seeing HL's of it.

Which I don't know if anyone of ya'll heard but Barry Switzer just shit on the Big 12. Even went as far as to say that Tech doesn't have anybody that could play at UT. I guess Crabtree, McBath, Wall, Williams... just couldn't cut it.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Try being a defending champ that lost 5 in a season and gave up 50+ twice. That is painful stuff. I almost stopped caring.

Oh and have a freshman QB that throws the same amount of INT's (16) as Chase Daniel but gets thrown to wolves and is called the wrost Qb in the conference while Daniel is put on a pedastal as a great QB (somehow).


----------



## The Legend

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> I think he is an idiot. Just some guy trying to impress people if you ask me.


I think he is an idiot too. I was talking to my sister about it and told her if I ever did anything like that(which I wouldn't) I don't know if I could let myself be seen in public.


----------



## Hett

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Try being a defending champ that lost 5 in a season and gave up 50+ twice. That is painful stuff. I almost stopped caring.


Last year it was pretty tough for me too, especially losing 3 games to bitter rivals and then losing to Michigan in the bowl game that I went to.


----------



## Walker

HAA-HAA-HAAAA-HAAAA
Suck it OU you gots what you deserved!!!!

Big Game BOOB proves it again.

Thank you Gators!!!!!​


----------



## Walker

Here are your final polls gentlemen:​ 
AP Top 25 
1. *Florida* (48) 13-1 1,606 
2. *Utah* (16) 13-0 1,519 
3. *USC* (1) 12-1 1,481
4. *Texas* 12-1 1,478 
5. *Oklahoma* 12-2 1,391 
6. *Alabama* 12-2 1,264 
7. *TCU* 11-2 1,193 
8. *Penn State* 11-2 1,153 
9. *Ohio State* 10-3 1,013
10. *Oregon* 10-3 997
11. *Boise State* 12-1 938
12. *Texas Tech* 11-2 916
13. *Georgia* 10-3 903
14. *Mississippi* 9-4 857
15. *Virginia Tech* 10-4 713
16. *Oklahoma State* 9-4 534
17. *Cincinnati* 11-3 506
18. *Oregon State* 9-4 467
19. *Missouri* 10-4 435
20. *Iowa* 9-4 317
21. *Florida State* 9-4 246
22. *Georgia Tech* 9-4 223
23. *West Virginia* 9-4 144
24. *Michigan State* 9-4 138
25. *Brigham Young* 10-3 137
Others Receiving Votes
California 128, Pittsburgh 106, LSU 95, Nebraska 64, Tulsa 61, Northwestern 53, Ball State 13, Boston College 11, Rutgers 11, Rice 8, Arizona 4, Kansas 2. Dropped From Rankings
Pittsburgh 18, Northwestern 22, Ball State 23.Complete Rankings


USA Today Poll 
1. *Florida* (60) 13-1 1,524 
2. *USC* 12-1 1,393 
3. *Texas* 12-1 1,389 
4. *Utah* (1) 13-0 1,375 
5. *Oklahoma* 12-2 1,333 
6. *Alabama* 12-2 1,157 
7. *TCU* 11-2 1,114 
8. *Penn State* 11-2 1,091 
9. *Oregon* 10-3 1,011
10. *Georgia* 10-3 904
11. *Ohio State* 10-3 874
12. *Texas Tech* 11-2 867
13. *Boise State* 12-1 809
14. *Virginia Tech* 10-4 740
15. *Mississippi* 9-4 620
16. *Missouri* 10-4 549
17. *Cincinnati* 11-3 493
18. *Oklahoma State* 9-4 480
19. *Oregon State* 9-4 407
20. *Iowa* 9-4 250
21. *Brigham Young* 10-3 248
22. *Georgia Tech* 9-4 219
23. *Florida State* 9-4 217
24. *Michigan State* 9-4 179
25. *California* 9-4 116
Others Receiving Votes
West Virginia 101, Tulsa 68, LSU 65, Northwestern 63, Nebraska 62, Pittsburgh 38, Arizona 21, Ball State 14, Rice 14, Boston College 6, Rutgers 5, Kansas 3, Kentucky 3, Connecticut 2, Houston 1. Dropped From Rankings
Northwestern 20, Pittsburgh 21, Ball State 22.Complete Rankings​


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Do people even think sometimes? I mean how can you include Ga Tech and not include LSU? We beat them by 7 touchdowns. Which I think was the largest margin of defeat in all bowl games.

Oh well. That ends our streak which was not all that impressive anyway of finishing in the top 25.


----------



## Walker

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Do people even think sometimes? I mean how can you include Ga Tech and not include LSU? We beat them by 7 touchdowns. Which I think was the largest margin of defeat in all bowl games.
> 
> Oh well. That ends our streak which was not all that impressive anyway of finishing in the top 25.


Almost more than any other year I think the polls did a fantastic job of proving how flawed and ridiculous they are.

I know ya'll will be waiting breathlessly but I'll be writing up my review of Texas' season, the year in general and then the prospects for next year soon.​


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

I completely agree...Walker. They started off well though...actually moving the #1 team (UGA) form that spot after lackluster performances. Then followed it up by terrible placements. There are too many teams ranked highy on name recognition alone. The Harris Poll is hte worst thing to ever happen to college football. The AP poll even did a better job. 

I really wasn't saying that LSU should be top 25 based on the season, but that 35 point blowout means GT shouldn't either especially since we came to their hometown (but probably still had more fans).


----------



## Hett

Tebow is staying!


----------



## MLS

Well Crabtree's dad told the Lubbock newspaper that he is going pro and will announce it Tuesday.



> "that draft projections in the top 10 were too good to pass up. His dad says a nagging ankle problem in 2008 raised concerns about bigger injuries next season."


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Crabtree would be a fool to stick around and let another QB learn in what would definitely be his last year at that point.

I think the same about Bradford because he is losing Murray, GResham, and Iglesias not to mention anyone that ever blocked for him. I still don't think he will be a good pro QB though. Mainly because he doesn't have the head for it and certainly doesn't have the experience reading defenses.


----------



## Walker

Well Texas got good news yesterday- Sergio Kindle, Roddrick Muckleroy and Lamarr Houston are all coming back. I didn't think Muckleroy or Houston would leave but the big one is Kindle. We're losing 3 of our 4 down linemen so at least now we got Kindle back. He had 10 sacks this year for his first break-out season so his return is huge for our D. :thumbsup:​


----------



## MLS

Tech just got a new WR recruit in Eric Ward who originally committed to OU.

Here is a write up and a HL of him.

http://insider.espn.go.com/ncf/recr...ng/tracker/player?recruitId=55889&season=2009


----------



## MLS

Crabtree will have Dion Sanders and Michael Irvin still working with him before the draft like they did in the off season but he will also have Michael Johnson to help him with his speed.

In other news, Tech's best Defensive end Brandon Williams will enter the draft as well. Which sucks because he is a pretty bug loss and one that wasn't expected because he wasn't even going to come out until he was told he was around a third round pick.


----------



## The Legend

F*CK!!!!! Jarius Byrd declared for the draft today but he might still come back like Patrick Chung did.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Brandon LaFell declared today and Ricky Jean-Francois did last week. LaFell has a shot at being really high, but Francois is a fool. He had a terrible year. less then 20 tackles nothing impressive at all. He is going to be drafted on potential alone.


----------



## Hett

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Brandon LaFell declared today and Ricky Jean-Francois did last week. LaFell has a shot at being really high, but Francois is a fool. He had a terrible year. less then 20 tackles nothing impressive at all. He is going to be drafted on potential alone.


Wasn't Jean Francios the guy that talked shit about Tebow and didn't even make the trip for the game because of injury?


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Yeah that injury nagged him all year too...it was his groin. 

He is a legit player, but he should have waited to come out.

Any word on Harvin for sure?


----------



## RaisingCajun

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Yeah that injury nagged him all year too...it was his groin.
> 
> He is a legit player, but he should have waited to come out.
> 
> Any word on Harvin for sure?


Harvin headed to the NFL ... http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5gKPTySdN8VvjJYfMk6eoRSvmJGrwD95NQUP81


----------



## Hett

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Yeah that injury nagged him all year too...it was his groin.
> 
> He is a legit player, but he should have waited to come out.
> 
> Any word on Harvin for sure?


He's going out, but Spikes is staying. If I had to choose who I wanted to stay, it's 100% Spikes over Harvin. We have Demps #2 and Rainey #3 that can pick up the slack for Harvin leaving. But we don't have anything to replace Spikes.


----------



## Walker

I miss college football already- sports talk radio here is actually talking about the NBA now.....:sad02:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

LaFell the SEC leader in TD receptions is coming back...he withdrew his name from the draft after declaring on Thursday. 

If we can get Randle to commit and Benton comes on campus and produces like i thought he would a couple of years ago when he originally committed (he never qualified, but has 4 years of eligibility still) then we could have the best WR's in the conference.


----------



## MLS

Aggie football rant


----------



## Walker

Man I've seen that Hitler rant used for about 5 different teams/games and they're all funny. :thumb02:

Here's a little early bird primer for next season's Top 25:

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2009/writers/stewart_mandel/01/20/early-top-25/index.html

They have Florida #1, Texas #2, OU #3, USC #4 and Ole Miss at #5.

I definitely think Ole Miss is a reach- I know they came on strong at the end of the year but I don't know if they can survive the SEC grind next year to get top 5. He also has Oklahoma St. at #6 which I thought was another reach- OSU at times seems to be a very good team but never can be consistent throughout the full year.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Walker said:


> Man I've seen that Hitler rant used for about 5 different teams/games and they're all funny. :thumb02:
> 
> Here's a little early bird primer for next season's Top 25:
> 
> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2009/writers/stewart_mandel/01/20/early-top-25/index.html
> 
> They have Florida #1, Texas #2, OU #3, USC #4 and Ole Miss at #5.
> 
> I definitely think Ole Miss is a reach- I know they came on strong at the end of the year but I don't know if they can survive the SEC grind next year to get top 5. He also has Oklahoma St. at #6 which I thought was another reach- OSU at times seems to be a very good team but never can be consistent throughout the full year.


They defintely won't...they are losing their stud LT and Peria jerry os the DT...I think Hardy is coming back but we all know their strength was their line play. They will sink back to top 15 before the final preseason polls are released.


----------



## MLS

How did everyone's recruiting turn out?


----------



## Walker

We landed the 20 guys everyone thought we had wrapped up- with the QB Gilbert being the headliner. We lost out to USC and Auburn for a couple of players that I didn't think we had a great shot at but tried anyway. Also lost out to Arkansas on a receiver that they had their hooks into for a long time but we made a late push for.

I think we ended up in the top 5 according to Rivals so I'm pretty happy about. I think as long as you top 10-15 and you fill the slots and positions out you needed it's a good recruiting class.

LSU and Alabama looked like they did very well for themselves.

MLS- Emory Blake was a kid(WR) that went to my old high school(Austin High) and had committed to Tech a couple months back but signed with Auburn I didn't even know they were after him. He's dad is Jeff Blake, I never saw him play live, but I heard he is a decent prospect. Do you know what happened with that?

Chizik actually worked some other inroads this year for Auburn to bring in some Texas kids this year.


----------



## MLS

He committed to Tech right after the UT game but then later said he wasn't sure but I have a feeling it had to do with Tech landing Eric Ward late (stole him from OU). I thought he had talked to USC and Texas offered him a gray shirt, all before committing to Tech.

Oh yeah, Tevin Mims that UT picked up went to my high school and is a friend of mine and Mason Walters (OL) is from the Lubbock area and somehow Tech let him go. 

Some decent news for Tech is they landed two pretty good defensive tackles, so hopefully they can help shore up the line.


----------



## bbjd7

Michigan finished in almost everyone top 10 even going 3-9. Got two dual threat QB's who were on the top lists and would've been higher if they were over 5'10.

Alot of skilled players in this class very exciting.

Now Ok State did ok. They got a really good running back they stole from LSU but only a couple other guys who are impact players.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

bbjd7 said:


> Michigan finished in almost everyone top 10 even going 3-9. Got two dual threat QB's who were on the top lists and would've been higher if they were over 5'10.
> 
> Alot of skilled players in this class very exciting.
> 
> Now Ok State did ok. They got a really good running back they stole from LSU but only a couple other guys who are impact players.


Dexter Pratt was the recruit you were talking about and they didn't steal him. We never really recruited him that hard because of academics. Same story with Eddie Lacy who committed to Bama (he was a RB too). 

The only guys we lost out on in-state that we went after were Janzen Jackson (DB to Tennessee) and Kenny Bell (WR to Bama). I am not displeased about Bell because the smaller receivers don't really seem to work out too well at LSU in Crowton's system, but Jackson was a huge loss. He could have been a starter next year. He reminds me of Corey Webster a bunch. Who had a great career and contributed early for us. Jackson is probably faster though. Breakdown of LSU's team next season will be coming soon


----------



## bbjd7

Well considering he was committed to LSU and then decommitted that counts as stealing him even though yea he does have academic issues.

I'm not saying it was a blow to LSU but Oklahoma State got a player who LSU did want which is a boost.

Now lets see if he qualifies.


----------



## The Legend

Oregon has a borderline top 25 class that depends on a couple of recruits that haven't signed there LOI's yet, we are still in the Bryce Brown sweepstakes but I think he will go to Miami. We mainly focused on DL and WR since that is where are biggest needs are.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

bbjd7 said:


> Well considering he was committed to LSU and then decommitted that counts as stealing him even though yea he does have academic issues.
> 
> I'm not saying it was a blow to LSU but Oklahoma State got a player who LSU did want which is a boost.
> 
> Now lets see if he qualifies.


He'll qualify...yeah we did want him too. He is a beast running the football too. He'll make you a happy student. Are you already at OSU or going in the fall?

I think he did hurt us a bunch actually. Because we only signed one RB and don't get me wrong, Michael Ford is the best RB to come out of LA since Faulk to me (yes including Joe McKnight), but we are graduating 3 next year and the other might leave. So, we got serious depth issues. We need to sign at least 3 RB's and 3 WR's in the next class and LA has a good crop to do that with in 2010. Lache Seastrunk is a name to watch in the upcoming year. If we can get him, we will be set with him and Ford sharing carries. But he is a Texas back and he might even be an OU commit when it is all said and done.



The Legend said:


> Oregon has a borderline top 25 class that depends on a couple of recruits that haven't signed there LOI's yet, we are still in the Bryce Brown sweepstakes but I think he will go to Miami. We mainly focused on DL and WR since that is where are biggest needs are.


Did you guys sign Tahj Boyd?


----------



## bbjd7

I'm headed to OSU in the fall and bringing him in really sets up their running game. Since they brought in a 4 star from Oklahoma in this class too. They already have Kendall Hunter for 2 more years ( I doubt he'll go pro because of his size)so Ok state running game will be set.

If LSU can pull Lache Seastrunk then that would be huge for you guys and nice for me since having him in the big 12 would suck. I heard he really likes USC but man that guy is good I heard he could be the #1 player in the nation next year.

And Tajh boyd signed with clemson.


----------



## The Legend

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Did you guys sign Tahj Boyd?


No, he went to Clemson because he wanted to stay close to home.

Honestly I am kind of glad in a way we didn't get him because we have a ton of QB's and after Masoli graduates almost everybody here wants Darron Thomas to take over, heck some want him to take over right now but I think he is going to redshirt this year since his redshirt got taken off in the BSU game.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

The Legend said:


> No, he went to Clemson because he wanted to stay close to home.
> 
> Honestly I am kind of glad in a way we didn't get him because we have a ton of QB's and after Masoli graduates almost everybody here wants Darron Thomas to take over, heck some want him to take over right now but I think he is going to redshirt this year since his redshirt got taken off in the BSU game.


Story of your life as a Ducks fan. Kids wanting to stay close to home kills you guys up there. Darron Thomas is a really good prospect. I was honestly surprised he didn't get much time this year, but I guess he didn't grasp the offense early enough (did they redshirt him?). Also probably needed some college weight training too.


----------



## The Legend

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Story of your life as a Ducks fan. Kids wanting to stay close to home kills you guys up there. Darron Thomas is a really good prospect. I was honestly surprised he didn't get much time this year, but I guess he didn't grasp the offense early enough (did they redshirt him?). Also probably needed some college weight training too.


He was supposed to redshirt but he had to come into a game because of injuries. 

I think he will redshirt this year since we have Jeremiah Masoli for the next two years.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

*LSU in 2009:*

I know you guys couldn't wait for it so here it is. 

*Offense:*
*QB *- Jordan Jefferson will be the starter...we got depth now with Chris Garrett and Jarret Lee. Both likely not to see action unless injuries happen. New guy to look out for is Russell Sheppard who is a lot like Pat White, but further along as a passer right now. *B

RB *- We got loads of depth here, but need more in the 2010 class because most is leaving after the year. Scott and Williams will likely be 1 and 2, but Michael Ford is the new name that could come in and contribute a lot. Also Stevan Ridley played really well in the two games he got some time last year. And of course everyone's favorite little guy, Trindon Holliday. *A+

FB *- We got only Ridley who will be moving over and Dominique Allen coming in (best FB in the nation according to most rankings). *B+

WR - *Byrd left, but he had problems catching it this year. We got the SEC leader in LaFell coming back, Terrance Tolliver (former best in nation prospect), Tim Molton, Chris Tolliver (loads of potential) and DeAngelo Peterson. New addition is the big guy Reuben Randle (looks like an immediate impact type of guy). We need more depth for next season though here too. *A-

TE - *This position went through some depth concerns this past year. We get everyone back including All-SEC guy Richard Dickson. Though he dropped some balls this past year (probably focusing more on blocking assignments in practice), he will still be great. The other guys grew up a lot. *A

OL - *We lost a Center and LG from last year's group that was really successful in pass protection and helped average 200+ rush YPG. The LG loss of Herman Johnson (6'7" 340 pounds) is bug, but the center is a addition by subtraction. We will be fine here after a couple of warm-up games. *A-

DL - *We lose only two starters in Tyson Jackson and Ricky Jean-Francois. The Jackson loss is huge, but RJF never really lived up to his talent, so I think we will be better off there. We gots tons of talent coming back and most is very young here. I look for an underappreciated group to impress some people next year, but until they do they get a *B-

LB - *The big loss is Darry Beckwith, but we get John Chavis as def. coordiantor so that makes our LB's that much better right off the bat. We signed some big dudes last year that had a chance to learn and grow. I like how athletic we are here, but our assignment misses killed us last year until our bowl game. I look for Ryan Baker to make his way into the line-up and maybe even Kyle Prater at the mike position. We got the talent here, we just need the production. *B

DB - *We had a really underappreciated group here last year. Our d-line got little to no pressure on the QB, and we struggled against the run, but our pass defense did well considering those two things. Safeties are stacked with Chad Jones, Harry Coleman, and Craig Loston all looking great. The CB positions could have been deeper, but the talent is there. Patrick Peterson (formerly Johnson) is a shut-down corner already and the other spot has tons of competition. *A*

*Outlook for the year:

*With Auburn still having problems at QB (though I am sure Malzahn will help there) and Bama losing their main contributors on offense (RB, QB, LT, C, and one WR), the west will come down to us and Ole Miss. Arkansas is still another year away from competing (but that is what everyone said about Bama last year at about this time). I think we take the west with only 1 loss. Our schedule sets up nicely for us hacing UF and Auburn at home. We go to Athens and Tuscaloosa, but we have beaten Bama in Tuscaloosa more then we have beat them at home. UGA lost more then anyone else in the SEC and will struggle on offense most of the year; since they let their DC stick around, I don't see much of a problem moving the ball against them. Eastern champion is obviously UF, they get everything back from a dominant championship team. They could get comfortable and lose a couple, but the east is down and they could afford it. I think they will be the only team to beat us in the regular season. If we go on to win the SEC then we will probably face off against a Texas or Ohio State for the national title (unless both are undefeated).

discuss.


----------



## bbjd7

Ohio State isn't going undefeated. They lose their whole offense last year (Beanie Wells) and Herron is a good back but he's not Beanie.

Pryor has talent but he often makes mistakes and he isn't a very good passer.

They lose James Laurnitas off their D and trust me that guy was somehow in on every tackle and big hit the Buckeyes got.

The Big Ten is going to have a second down year. Iowa loses their best player on offense, OSU loses a lot, Penn State doesn't have a QB and loses a lot of weapons, Wisconsin loses PJ Hill, Michigan State loses Javon Ringer, and while Michigan will be much improved now that they have a QB that QB will probably be a freshman.

Big Ten is going to get ripped hard next year and unlike the SEC who last year had Alabama and Florida doing well to cover the fact it wasn't very good. OSU can't win a BCS bowl game and Michigan is down atm.

PS Look out for Denard Robinson Michigan ATH recruit who we took out of Florida from Florida guy actually runs a 4.38 (not a fake 40 time) and Tate Forcier another great QB prospect


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

bbjd7 said:


> Ohio State isn't going undefeated. They lose their whole offense last year (Beanie Wells) and Herron is a good back but he's not Beanie.
> 
> Pryor has talent but he often makes mistakes and he isn't a very good passer.
> 
> They lose James Laurnitas off their D and trust me that guy was somehow in on every tackle and big hit the Buckeyes got.
> 
> The Big Ten is going to have a second down year. Iowa loses their best player on offense, OSU loses a lot, Penn State doesn't have a QB and loses a lot of weapons, Wisconsin loses PJ Hill, Michigan State loses Javon Ringer, and while Michigan will be much improved now that they have a QB that QB will probably be a freshman.
> 
> Big Ten is going to get ripped hard next year and unlike the SEC who last year had Alabama and Florida doing well to cover the fact it wasn't very good. OSU can't win a BCS bowl game and Michigan is down atm.
> 
> PS Look out for Denard Robinson Michigan ATH recruit who we took out of Florida from Florida guy actually runs a 4.38 (not a fake 40 time) and Tate Forcier another great QB prospect


Yeah Forcier will be lights out, but I was really surprised that Sheppard (LSU's guy) never gave Rich Rod a look; he fits that system perfectly and would have been better then Pat White in it IMO. (But where did you hear baout this 4.38 time? All I have ever seen was a 4.48)

But OSU losing Laurinitis is not as big as you may think. They got a guy named Etienne Sabino coming in that is incredibly talented. I really picked them to go undefeated because of the losses throughout the division. They are still the best team (by far) in a weak big10. But PSU still has Darryl Clark at QB. 

The SEC wasn't as down as people think it was either. Just because the pre-season polls (nationally not locally) picked UGA and LSU to represent each division and they didn't doesn't make the division weak. Was it weaker then the year before? Yeah. But I still think we had the best league overall. BTW the local polls and coaches picked UF to win the league and 4 coaches & several newspapers picked Bama to represent the west. LSU and UGA were the sexy picks by the national media guys. Not sure why they keep picking UGA. That would be like picking Wisconsin in the Big10 or Cal in the Pac10; just hoping that they can finally get over that hurdle. 

Herron will be good in the new offense that they are running. My biggest concern if I were a Buckeye fan would be the WR position. They were average last year and they lost those guys, so how is that spot going to look with a QB that isn't known for passing? I don't think anyone is going undefeated though unless it is UF, but I think we can beat them at least once if we get the opportunity to see them in the SEC title game.


----------



## Hett

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Eastern champion is obviously UF,


Sweet, now I don't have to do my write up


----------



## Walker

The absolute best news to come out of recruiting this year was Lane Kniffin and his amazing storytelling. :happy02:


----------



## MLS

Gerald Myers (Tech's AD) set a Feb 17th deadline for Leach to sign the extension, so we may have a new coach next year if Leach doesn't sign.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Walker said:


> The absolute best news to come out of recruiting this year was Lane Kniffin and his amazing storytelling. :happy02:


I love how Jeremy Foley (Florida AD) basically called him retarded in his statement to ESPN too. 

Kiffin clearly knows nothing about the recruiting rules. He has goofed nationally twice already.


----------



## bbjd7

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Yeah Forcier will be lights out, but I was really surprised that Sheppard (LSU's guy) never gave Rich Rod a look; he fits that system perfectly and would have been better then Pat White in it IMO. (But where did you hear baout this 4.38 time? All I have ever seen was a 4.48)
> 
> But OSU losing Laurinitis is not as big as you may think. They got a guy named Etienne Sabino coming in that is incredibly talented. I really picked them to go undefeated because of the losses throughout the division. They are still the best team (by far) in a weak big10. But PSU still has Darryl Clark at QB.
> 
> The SEC wasn't as down as people think it was either. Just because the pre-season polls (nationally not locally) picked UGA and LSU to represent each division and they didn't doesn't make the division weak. Was it weaker then the year before? Yeah. But I still think we had the best league overall. BTW the local polls and coaches picked UF to win the league and 4 coaches & several newspapers picked Bama to represent the west. LSU and UGA were the sexy picks by the national media guys. Not sure why they keep picking UGA. That would be like picking Wisconsin in the Big10 or Cal in the Pac10; just hoping that they can finally get over that hurdle.
> 
> Herron will be good in the new offense that they are running. My biggest concern if I were a Buckeye fan would be the WR position. They were average last year and they lost those guys, so how is that spot going to look with a QB that isn't known for passing? I don't think anyone is going undefeated though unless it is UF, but I think we can beat them at least once if we get the opportunity to see them in the SEC title game.





> Robinson is faster than Tebow (4.38 seconds in the 40-yard dash) and he is much more elusive than Tebow. The Gators might use Robinson as an all-purpose player. But he wants to play quarterback.
> 
> ''I don't think people realize how fast he is,'' Taylor said. ``He has so many gears. You have great quarterbacks who can kill you with their arm, and you have great running backs who can kill you with their speed. He has both. He's just spectacular, explosive.


http://www.miamiherald.com/sports/story/884978.html
I know it's not the best source but watch this video and tell me you don't believe.
http://www.flotrack.org/videos/coverage/view_video/260/14405-b-4x100-final-01
Robinson is the guy who wins the relay. The guy he catches you might know him ZZ. That is Patrick Johnson your top recruit last year.


Russell was interested in Michigan for about a week he said we were his favorite then he committed to LSU.

Laurinities is a big time player losing him will hurt especially in their leadership. I don't see them standing a chance when USC comes to town. USC's defense will destroy Pryor.

Are you sure I thought Clark graduated?

Georgia wasn't very good last year Georgia tech showed that.

LSU wasn't very good either. Ole Miss was a nice suprise but the rest of the conference wasn't very good at all Florida and Alabama really covered that up.

And OSU fans should be worried about the fact they don't have much as far as weapons. They sucked last year when Beanie didn't play and Beanie is gone (Thank God)


----------



## The Legend

Do any of you agree that people get to caught up in what a class is rated? For example the Ducks starting QB(Jeremiah Masoli) was rated only with 1 star last year and there has been talk about him possibly being a Heisman candidate next year. Also some of our players that are expected to go high in the draft weren't rated high either. It is fun to talk about but I think it is kind of overrated.


----------



## bbjd7

I think it depends on the kind of player they are. Recruiting sites do a horrible job at evaluting dual threat guys because they don't fit the QB mold. Alot of the best dual threat QB's are short and don't have huge arms.

And size and arm strength's are the things those sites love to look at.


----------



## The Legend

bbjd7 said:


> I think it depends on the kind of player they are. Recruiting sites do a horrible job at evaluting dual threat guys because they don't fit the QB mold. Alot of the best dual threat QB's are short and don't have huge arms.
> 
> And size and arm strength's are the things those sites love to look at.


Masoli is only 5'11 or 6' and he has a huge arm, he played at a really small jc college so that could of been it.


----------



## bbjd7

Yea I'm not sure how good they do JUCO recruiting because Michigan almost never brings in JUCO's because they have a tough time getting in.

But now that I'm going to OK state who has a lot of JUCO's I will probably learn more about it.

And yea Masoli is pretty good I saw him beat Ok state he was impressive. 

Although Oregon got pretty lucky that Dez got hurt.


----------



## MLS

As far as recruiting sites, they are pretty hit and miss but mostly misses. A lot of the top guys they end up being busts. Here is an article on it.

http://cfn.scout.com/2/834245.html

It's like the QB that Tech got Jacob Karam, all I see people talk about is how good he is and how he will be the heir apparent to Potts or could take over if Potts doesn't perform yet the highest I have seen him is a 3 star. Which interestingly enough and this could prove to be really helpful to Tech's offense is that he is a dual threat QB. He doesn't have blazing speed (4.4-4.5 40) but he is mobile enough to make people respect him leaving the pocket to run.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

bbjd7 said:


> http://www.miamiherald.com/sports/story/884978.html
> I know it's not the best source but watch this video and tell me you don't believe.
> http://www.flotrack.org/videos/coverage/view_video/260/14405-b-4x100-final-01
> Robinson is the guy who wins the relay. The guy he catches you might know him ZZ. That is Patrick Johnson your top recruit last year.
> 
> 
> Russell was interested in Michigan for about a week he said we were his favorite then he committed to LSU.
> 
> Laurinities is a big time player losing him will hurt especially in their leadership. I don't see them standing a chance when USC comes to town. USC's defense will destroy Pryor.
> 
> Are you sure I thought Clark graduated?
> 
> Georgia wasn't very good last year Georgia tech showed that.
> 
> LSU wasn't very good either. Ole Miss was a nice suprise but the rest of the conference wasn't very good at all Florida and Alabama really covered that up.
> 
> And OSU fans should be worried about the fact they don't have much as far as weapons. They sucked last year when Beanie didn't play and Beanie is gone (Thank God)


Looks like Johnson used his burst a little too early...definitely looks like a sub 4.4 guy though..not that it matters too much at his position. But it will always be nice to have.

You know I forgot all about USC coming to town, but they lost a ton on defense...this reminds me of their 2004 squad. Except they don't have Leinart, Bush, Williams, and White on offense. Their 2004 defense gave up like 13 points a game, but most of that was because they made you 1-dimensional so fast by scoring early and often. That was one of the best offenses in recent history.

I know UGA and LSU weren't very good. That doesn;t mean that the whole conference was bad though. That same Ga Tech team that beat UGA by 3 got pummeled by LSU who also wasn't very good. Ole MIss wasn't a big surprise to me...I called that one. I thought they would beat Bama too, but I thought they would lose to us. I picked them winning their Wake Forest game too, which is the only reason i got their final record wrong. 

Yeah D.Clark is eligible...he is enrolling in Graduate school to play. 



> “Daryll has completed more than 85 percent of the credits required to earn his degree in telecommunications and will be eligible to play in 2009,” Penn State assistant athletic director Jeff Nelson said. “He is on schedule to graduate in December 2008, in 3½ years. He will enroll in a second degree or graduate school in the 2009 spring semester.”


http://www.collegefootballgeek.com/...ments/psu-qb-darryl-clark-gets-one-more-year/



The Legend said:


> Do any of you agree that people get to caught up in what a class is rated? For example the Ducks starting QB(Jeremiah Masoli) was rated only with 1 star last year and there has been talk about him possibly being a Heisman candidate next year. Also some of our players that are expected to go high in the draft weren't rated high either. It is fun to talk about but I think it is kind of overrated.


Yes, absolutely. I would just watch your coaches press conference after signing day. You can usually get a great feeling for what they think by their tone and wording. Also, it helps to pay attention to what they say their needs are prior to that. If your staff fills its needs, then you don;t have much to worry about unless you are a fan of a really small school or your coach is Ty Willingham. :thumb02: Not to mention these recruiting sites don;t even see tape or games from most of the recruits and if they do, one game is not enough. They rely heavily on local connections.


----------



## The Legend

bbjd7 said:


> Yea I'm not sure how good they do JUCO recruiting because Michigan almost never brings in JUCO's because they have a tough time getting in.
> 
> But now that I'm going to OK state who has a lot of JUCO's I will probably learn more about it.
> 
> And yea Masoli is pretty good I saw him beat Ok state he was impressive.
> 
> *Although Oregon got pretty lucky that Dez got hurt.*


You do know that the guy(WTIII) covering Dez had a pelvic injury right? You try covering Dez Bryant with a pelvic injury.


----------



## bbjd7

I'm sure he was hurt but I wouldn't want to cover Dez healthy.

It was a real great game but once Dez went down the game was over unfortantly.


----------



## MLS

Darcel McBath never minded covering Dez 

Now we have to find someone to cover him his year


----------



## Walker

MLS- did you see that the Texas-Texas Tech game date got changed this coming up year to Sept. 19th.? They moved it so it could be shown primetime on ABC(I believe) in the early season. It's going to be weird seeing that match-up so early in the season.


----------



## MLS

Yeah and that fucks Tech over big time but I understand why they did it.

Now Potts will only have 2 games to acclimate himself as the starter at QB and just get used to things before going up against arguably the top team in the Big 12 and the nation. You ask who the two powerhouses Tech faces now before UT, North Dakota and Rice. I was banking on him having 7-8 games before he would have to go into the heart of the schedule 

Not to mention it shifts Tech's bye week from really early in the season which is a good thing to late in the season which is a bad thing.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

We lost our recruiting coordinator (Josh Henson) to Mizzou to take the same position in addition to Offensive Line coach. 

The only thing that hurts is that now there is another high profile university that has someone to recruit Louisiana. Now we got Tennessee, FSU, Texas, OU, Ole Miss, Auburn, UGA, and Mizzou to compete with in-state.


----------



## The Legend

Our starting RB LeGarrette Blount got suspended indefinitely yesterday and if he doesn't get his sh*t together and we don't land Bryce Brown then we could be in trouble because we have limited experience behind him.


----------



## Walker

Lane's at it again:



> Kiffin commits third recruiting gaffe
> 
> A little more than a week after wrongly accusing Florida's Urban Meyer of cheating, first-year Tennessee coach Lane Kiffin has had his own hand slapped ... again.
> 
> Tennessee plans to self-report a secondary violation, the third one involving Kiffin in the last month, after he mentioned unsigned prospect Bryce Brown by name during a radio show in Knoxville on Friday morning.
> Brown is scheduled to make an official visit to Tennessee this weekend and is rated by Scouts Inc. as the No. 2 running back prospect in the country.
> 
> Kiffin was talking about the growing trend of high school prospects waiting until after signing day to choose a school and made a reference to "great players like Bryce Brown" while appearing on WNML Radio. Those comments came after the host of the show, Dave Hooker, couched the question by reminding Kiffin that he couldn't talk about specific recruits.
> 
> NCAA rules prohibit coaches from commenting about unsigned prospects, specifically their ability. The other two secondary violations involving Kiffin had to do with simulating game-day experiences while prospects were on campus.
> 
> In reporting those violations, Tennessee officials issued letters of admonishment to both Kiffin and recruiting coordinator Ed Orgeron.
> 
> Tiffany Carpenter, director of public relations for Tennessee's athletic department, said this most recent violation will be filed with the SEC and NCAA.
> 
> 
> Tennessee athletic director Mike Hamilton said Tennessee will continue to take a "pro-active stance" as it relates to any potential violations, whether they're secondary or otherwise.
> 
> "It's the sign of an effective compliance program," said Hamilton, who hired the 33-year-old Kiffin after firing 17-year veteran Phillip Fulmer following last season.
> 
> The NCAA rarely levies penalties on self-reported secondary violations, according to NCAA spokesperson Stacey Osburn.
> 
> From the day he was announced, Kiffin has seemed to revel in stirring it up.
> Last week at a recruiting celebration in Knoxville, Kiffin accused Meyer of violating NCAA rules by calling eventual Tennessee signee Nu'Keese Richardson while Richardson was on his official visit to Tennessee.
> 
> "Just so you know, when a recruit's on another campus, you can't call a recruit on another campus. I love the fact that Urban had to cheat, and still didn't get him [Richardson]," Kiffin told a group of mostly Tennessee fans at a breakfast the day after signing day.
> 
> Florida athletic director Jeremy Foley immediately demanded an apology, pointing out there was no rule preventing coaches from calling recruits on visits, and SEC commissioner Mike Slive responded by publicly reprimanding Kiffin.
> 
> Kiffin issued a statement later that day apologizing, but has indicated several times afterward that he's unconcerned about what anybody else in the SEC thinks about him.
> 
> "There's nobody outside the Tennessee fans. There's nobody outside the Tennessee family, and there's nobody outside this group of players that will ever help us win a football game. So we really don't care if we offend some people on the way to getting there," Kiffin said earlier this week while speaking to the Big Orange Tipoff Club.


From:
http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/news/story?id=3906361

Obviously very minor but Lane is freaking toolbox- it's not like he hasn't been a coach at the college level before and especially since he was supposed to known for his recruiting prowess at USC. Dude has put a huge target on his chest and if he doesn't produce methinks because of his stupid antics even before the season starts Good Ole Rocky Top might lose patience quickly with him.


----------



## The Legend

I wasn't sure who to believe in the whole Davis/Kiffin thing but I think I know now with the way Kiffin is acting.

I wouldn't be surprised if he is out of there within 2-3 years.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Kiffin is an idiot...just goes to show that I don't really believe that some coaches ever take those tests they talk about having to pass before you can go out and recruit. 

On another note, apparently Bryce Brown has entered LSU into his schools of interest now. If we get him, I see another Perrilloux type situation coming. This guy is just too much of a distraction. I wouldn't want him on my team. Not ot mention he is from Kansas, who of note has come from that state. We see how well his All American brother at LB is doing at Miami by being 3rd string. Barely cracking the special teams line-up.


----------



## The Legend

I think Brown is either heading to Oregon or Miami. Everytime I read something about him he raves about Chip Kelly and is intrigued that he will be the HC one day. The main reason why he would go to Miami is because of his brother since I guess his family wants that.

Also you want a player of note that has came out of the state of Kansas? Barry Sanders


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

The Legend said:


> I think Brown is either heading to Oregon or Miami. Everytime I read something about him he raves about Chip Kelly and is intrigued that he will be the HC one day. The main reason why he would go to Miami is because of his brother since I guess his family wants that.
> 
> Also you want a player of note that has came out of the state of Kansas? Barry Sanders


Wow...I never knew that...I always just thought OkSU with him.

Doign some research on it now though and Terrance Newman, Gale Sayers, Will SHields, Marc Simeneau, Steve Tasker, and Kamerion Wimbley all did too. Probably Sayers and Sanders are the only HOF'ers though. Unless they admit Tasker for being the best Special teamer ever.


----------



## MLS

Well Tuesday is the deadline that Tech set for Leach, should be interesting.


----------



## Walker

MLS- I didn't realize until the other week what was going on with Leach's contract situation when they(radio show)brought on a Tech writer to talk about it. Is Gerald Myers just trying to make a power play? Some of the restrictions on the contract seem pretty harsh with potentially talking to other schools. He'd be unbelievably stupid IMO to loses Leach over this. I don't all the full details but it seems pretty FUBAR.

I haven't heard anything about it today so it will be interesting how it plays out.


----------



## MLS

Everybody here is pretty much backing Myers and at this point it's pretty much, if Leach is here he's here and if he's not he's not. I understand the reasoning behind trying to lock him down, if he wants to be at Tech like he says I don't get the problem with what Myers wants especially since he has gone out a couple times and talked to schools without telling Tech. Tech is really putting money into a coach that really hasn't won anything and I think Leach needs to understand that and see that clearly Tech wants to lock him down but doesn't want to get screwed over if he decides to leave.

This is really a breakdown of what is going on.



> On Friday, Tech athletic director Gerald Myers strongly rejected a counterproposal from IMG that would amend the four stipulations to basically what Leach has in his current contract.
> 
> "This 'so called' proposal is simply an offer for us to guarantee that coach Leach could never be fired," Myers said in a statement. "It would cost us a maximum of $4.4 million if we wanted to change coaches in the first year. It would cost Texas Tech millions in subsequent years of his five year contract.
> 
> "If Leach left Tech he would only pay Tech $500,000. Our proposal is a fair offer of $12.7 million for five years. Both Leach and Texas Tech would pay the same annually decreasing buyout figures.
> 
> "Leach's agents' proposal is not fair," Myers added. "We will not even respond to such a proposal."
> 
> Essentially, Tech's conditions are: 1) If Leach is fired he is guaranteed 12 percent of the balance of his contract, a decrease from his current 40 percent; 2) His buyout would be $300,000 for each year left on his contract (currently it's a flat $500,000); 3) He would need permission from Tech to speak to another school about an opening; 4) Money from personal appearances, endorsements or book deals would be controlled by Tech.


Now the only issue I have with this is the last one I don't get that one at all really but the rest of it I agree with Myers. And honestly if Leach wants to leave it's fine because more than likely Art Briles would come and replace him.

Found pretty detailed account of everything.



> Monthslong communication between Texas Tech and agents for football coach Mike Leach show a growing frustration on both sides - including a rebuke to the agents from the chairman of Tech's Board of Regents.
> 
> The university has given Leach a Feb. 17 deadline to sign a contract extension of $12.7 million over five years, but Leach's agents say he won't sign because of four added elements they say make the proposal unacceptable.
> 
> Leach referred to the four terms to which he objected on Wednesday during his national signing day news conference. He later declined to discuss them specifically, but said he won't agree to them.
> 
> Tech officials say the reason for some of the changes was concern about Leach's interest in other jobs.
> 
> The Avalanche-Journal obtained dozens of pages of letters and e-mails between the two sides through the Texas Public Information Act on Friday.
> 
> Leach, who just finished his ninth season in Lubbock, has two years remaining on his current contract, which pays $10 million over five years.
> 
> This started in April
> 
> The wrangling between the two sides has been going on for almost a year:
> 
> • In April, Leach's agents approached Tech about getting a new deal done, asking for a $15.2 million, five-year contract. Tech said it wanted to wait until after the 2008 season.
> 
> • In early December, Tech made a $12.1 million, five-year offer, which Leach rejected through his agents.
> 
> • In mid-December, as part of a counterproposal from Leach's agents, they asked the coach be named "AD for Football" with "Full control and responsibility for managing the Football Program" and that he "Will report directly to the Chancellor of the University."
> 
> • On Jan. 9, Tech increased the offer to $12.7 million over five years while adding the new elements. Athletic Director Gerald Myers termed it "our best and final offer.''
> 
> • On Jan. 12, Leach's side rejected the offer.
> 
> Leach's agent Gary O'Hagan wrote to Myers: "We do want to assure you that compensation is not the most significant issue we have with your offer. Both you and Chancellor (Kent) Hance have repeatedly explained to us that, at this time, the University has limited financial resources. We fully understand this and have taken this into account in our negotiations.''
> 
> But O'Hagan said the latest offer represented "a significant step backward'' with "markedly worse'' terms than the original and "significantly worse'' terms than Leach's current contract.
> 
> • In a Jan. 20 counteroffer made by Leach's agents, the two sides agree on total compensation of $12.7 million over five years. That includes a new, mutually agreed-upon contract-completion bonus of $600,000 if Leach stays through 2013.
> 
> Leach's agents, however, proposed incentives totaling $1.15 million more than what Tech proposes. Most of that is the difference between what Tech proposes for Leach winning the national championship ($250,000) and what Leach's side proposes for a national title ($1 million).
> 
> • On Jan. 28, in another letter to Myers, Matt Baldwin, one of Leach's representatives, wrote: "We, like you, remain hopeful that Coach will remain the head football coach at Texas Tech for many years to come. However, absent a significant change in Texas Tech's position in this negotiation, it is highly unlikely that an agreement can be reached for the aforementioned reasons.''
> 
> If Leach doesn't sign by Feb. 17, his current contract stays in place without change.
> 
> "We've got to have a date when we either have a new contract or not,'' Myers told The A-J on Friday. "We can't just let this thing ride on and on.''
> 
> The four issues
> 
> • Tech reduces the guaranteed income due Leach should it dismiss him.
> 
> Leach's current deal ensured he'd be paid $3.6 million of a guaranteed income of $9 million. In the new proposal, he would receive $1.5 million from guaranteed income of $11.1 million.
> 
> • Tech increases Leach's buyout clause from the current flat $500,000 if he leaves Tech to $300,000 per year for each year remaining on his deal. O'Hagan, noting that could add up to as much as $1.5 million on a five-year deal, called the clause "among the highest in the Big 12 Conference."
> 
> He said four Big 12 coaches - Oklahoma's Bob Stoops, Texas' Mack Brown, Kansas' Mark Mangino and Kansas State's Bill Snyder - have no buyout.
> 
> Leach's agents propose the buyout remain at $500,000 if Leach initiates a departure and 50 percent of his remaining base salary and outside income if Tech fires him.
> 
> • Tech inserted a requirement Leach ask permission before interviewing for other jobs. If he interviews for another job without informing Tech, he can be fired for cause and subject to a penalty clause of $300,000 per year for the remaining contract term. There is no such penalty clause in Leach's current contract.
> 
> • Finally, according to O'Hagan, Leach must "assign over to the university and its agent, Learfield Sports, all rights to his name and identity, so that the university can sell Mike's time and the use of his name and identity to third parties.
> 
> Hance told The A-J on Friday that Leach's interest in other jobs led the university to consider some of the new elements.
> 
> "I like Mike and I want him to be our coach, but I don't want his agents shopping him around every year. I found it outrageous that I saw in the newspaper my football coach was interviewing for other jobs. We expect him to notify us. We want loyalty," said Hance.
> 
> On the guarantee and buyout money, Hance said, "If it's good for one, it's good for the other. His agents say Mack Brown and Bob Stoops don't have a buyout provision, and I told them when Mike wins a national championship I'll take the buyout provision out."
> 
> In the written communications, O'Hagan criticized the marketing issue.
> 
> "The University is asking for the right to dictate and have complete control over Coach Leach's appearances, endorsements, book publishing, etc., and the right to profit off these activities," O'Hagan wrote. "In all my years in the business, I have never seen such a request. Mike currently has the right to negotiate, independently or through his agent, all such agreements and retain all monies derived from them.''
> 
> On Friday, Myers said the clause isn't an attempt to control Leach's outside income.
> 
> "It just means that we want to mainly be involved with his media rights," Myers said. "A lot of schools probably do - maybe not all - have some involvement in coaches shows and things like that to generate outside income, but not the total personal rights of the coach.
> 
> "Mike's reported outside income last year was $10,000. We think we can exceed that."
> 
> Job search provision
> 
> The new provision of Leach having to notify Tech if he planned to interview for another job likely stems from Leach's December trip to Seattle when the University of Washington was in a coaching search. Both then, and two years ago when published reports said Leach had contact with Miami (Fla.) about a coaching vacancy, Myers admitted he was not in the loop on Leach's intentions.
> 
> On Friday, Myers said he would never deny Leach permission to talk to other schools; he just wanted the courtesy of hearing from Leach himself.
> 
> "We want to know - and feel that we should know - when he's actually interested in looking at another position," Myers told The A-J. "It's not to keep him from looking at another position or curtailing his interest. It's mainly so we can know the difference between the media talk, rumors and actual fact whether he is involved."
> 
> Baldwin says several schools require their coach to give notice to interview elsewhere, but contends none have punishment of for-cause firing and a penalty payment.
> 
> "This prior approval would not be withheld unreasonably," Myers wrote in a Jan. 26 letter to Baldwin, "but we want you as his agent to stop shopping Coach Leach everywhere and him not saying anything to deny that he's looking for another job."
> 
> For much of December, Leach did not return phone calls to media members, which is unusual for him. When he returned to Lubbock from Seattle, he said he had no comment on the trip.
> 
> In his Jan. 28 letter, Baldwin suggested Myers was sending mixed signals. He referred to an e-mail Myers sent to Leach's agents nine months before, in which Myers wrote: "We realize Mike Leach's talents. He is an excellent coach. His desire to make more money is perfectly logical, but we have about reached the limits of what we can pay our coach and still maintain the rest of the department. If better opportunities occur for him somewhere else, we will fully understand."
> 
> "The message sent by you was very clear," Baldwin wrote last week, "and in an effort to serve our client we felt a duty to follow your instructions."
> 
> Back in April
> 
> In an April 25 e-mail, Baldwin expressed "major surprise and disappointment" when Tech tabled discussions of a contract extension until after the 2008 season.
> 
> "The decision to let Mike's contract run down to having two years remaining on the term will have disastrous consequences to the Red Raider football program in many areas, including: coach contentment, negative recruiting and poor public relations," Baldwin wrote to Myers and Bobby Gleason, Tech deputy athletic director and chief financial officer. "Considering all that Mike has done for Tech, there is no way that he should have fewer than four years remaining on his contract at any given time."
> 
> Last spring, Leach's agents sought to make Leach the third-highest-paid coach in the Big 12. O'Hagan's reasoning, from an April 30 e-mail to Myers, was that Leach had won more Big 12 games than any of the league's other coaches except those at Texas and Oklahoma.
> 
> O'Hagan disagreed with Myers' contention that Leach had an "excellent" contract.
> 
> "Mike has two-plus years remaining on his current contract, and he is now the sixth-highest-paid coach in the Big 12," O'Hagan wrote, referring to an attached chart. "Relative to what Mike has contributed to Tech, any contract that causes Mike to feel average and unwanted is not 'excellent.' "


----------



## Walker

Ah- cool, thanks for the info. The guy(I didn't get his name but he writes for a paper covering Tech) I heard interviewing was very pro-Leach and anti-Myers. I guess he has had prior beefs with Myers to spin it like that.


----------



## MLS

Well needless to say Leach missed the deadline and now the Regents are going to meet on Friday about what to do with Leach and they should announce something next week. Oh and don't know if ya'll heard about this but Leach's pr people tried to get a rally going for Leach today, well only 50-100 people showed up so that tells you what everyone in Lubbock is feeling.


----------



## MLS

Looks like everything got worked out.


----------



## Walker

As a former coach I normally side with the coach so I have that bias but I really don't understand why the 2 new additions(I agreed with the buy-out and other one) about taking less money if fired and that Tech would get all the money for Leach's speaking engagements and other things baffled me. It would have been pretty amazing coming off the year they had to then later fire the coach without some other huge problems that he committed.

I know they didn't like him talking to other schools but those 2 items seemed out of whack IMO.

2010 recruiting news for Texas- we now have 11 early commitments that include the #1 returning HS QB in Texas and Case McCoy(yup- the little brother). With Gilbert in this year's class in 2010 will have 3 of the top ranked QBs from Texas within a year of each other. Methinks all 3 won't end up staying at Texas- we'll see how it pans out.


----------



## MLS

Yeah, I'm not sure what the naming rights was all about, it's not like Leach does many speaking engagements or anything.

Did UT get Connor Wood to commit?


----------



## Walker

Yuppers- Wood picked UT over OU. :thumb02:


----------



## MLS

Solid pickup, good potential is a pretty big guy already.

So are you a little worried about what Robert Griffin is going to look like this year like I am? He gave us all we could handle until that last couple minutes of the game this past year.


----------



## Walker

With Griffin- he had a few "holy-shit this guy is uber-freaky talented" plays against us. But it comes down to his supporting cast- Baylor has to upgrade, at least marginally, on the other positions to give him a true chance to shine. I honestly hope they do because Baylor has been a doormat and I still wish Ann Richards hadn't stepped to ensure that Baylor made it into the Big 12 over TCU.


----------



## MLS

Yeah he gave us fits but that could have been due to the massive letdown we had because the Baylor game was the game after the OU game. Griffin has some very good qualities about him.

Here is some more on the new contract.



> After months of contentious contract negotiations, Texas Tech and Mike Leach finally reached an agreement Thursday afternoon.
> 
> "I am pleased to announce today an agreement with coach Mike Leach to extend his contract through the year 2013," Texas Tech chancellor Kent Hance said. "I've always said that Mike Leach was a great fit for Texas Tech, and I think he fits us well."
> 
> The new contract makes Leach the third-highest paid head coach in the Big 12, set to earn $12.7 million over the next five years.
> 
> "Our family all loves Lubbock and I appreciate Chancellor Hance and (athletic director) Gerald (Meyer)'s efforts to allow us to stay here and the opportunity to be your coach for the Red Raiders for what I hope is many years to come."
> 
> While the amount was settled on weeks ago, negotiations reached a stalemate earlier this month over several clauses added by the school that Leach found objectionable.
> 
> The provision that bothered Leach the most would have triggered his firing and a $1.5 million penalty if he interviewed for another job without getting permission from Myers, the athletic director. Leach's existing contract had no such restriction.
> 
> He was prepared to keep coaching under the remaining two years of a five-year, $10 million contract.
> 
> In the new contract that keeps Leach at Tech through 2013, the caoch only needs to notify Myers in writing to interview at another school.
> 
> "On the issue of approval to interview another school, we've changed that to notification," Hance said. "Gerald says that's all he wants, and that's all I wanted. And Mike said that's great with him."
> 
> The contract includes a $250,000 bonus if Leach and Tech win the national championship, a $75,000 bonus if Tech participates in a BCS Bowl and a $50,000 bonus if Leach is picked as national coach of the year
> 
> If Tech terminates the contract, the school must pay Leach $400,000 for each year remaining on the agreement. And there is no buyout amount.
> 
> "After talking to [Leach] and everything, I'm convinced that this is a five-year contract but he wants to be here for a lot more than five years," Hance said. "So, I just said we'll make that zero on the buyout."
> 
> Myers said he has always wanted Leach to be Tech's coach.
> 
> "I think that got lost with all the rhetoric and speculation," Myers said. "To put it mildly this has been a tough negotiation, and it's good to get it behind us."
> 
> On Tuesday, the school's Board of Regents scheduled a special meeting hours before a second deadline passed without Leach accepting Tech's "last and final" offer. The board planned to meet Friday but that meeting was canceled once the deal was sealed.
> 
> The meeting was to have been in private to discuss Leach's status, but the coach requested a public hearing late Wednesday. Under state law, the board had to grant his request. Leach then met with Hance to discuss his contract.
> 
> In nine seasons at Texas Tech, Leach has posted a 76-39 record, including five bowl victories. He is seven wins away from becoming the Red Raiders' all-time winningest football coach.
> 
> Leach led the Red Raiders to an 11-2 record last season and share of the program's first Big 12 South title.
> 
> http://texastech.rivals.com/content.asp?CID=914721


----------



## MLS

Watching the combine workouts and Crabtree has a slight stress fracture in his left foot that will require surgery to insert a screw. That bowl game really hit Tech hard, Crabtree still hurt, lost two offensive linemen, most of the secondary got hurt and left the game.


----------



## Walker

Well Texas just picked 5 more recruits for 2010- which brings the class already to 17 commitments. UT and Mack works the early recruiting process like no other.

Spring practice is underway and I'm drooling just thinking about how the defense is going to look like in Muschamp's year 2. Sergio Kindle and Roddrick Muckleroy will be absolute terrors on opposing QBs next year and one of the keys Muschamp is working on is producing more turnovers. Something our defense has been lacking in recent years.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Yeah we picked up our first 3 this weekend...we usually go into the season with about 12-15 under Miles. I like the vids I have seen from the guys we picked up.

Mike Davis in particular...a nice little receiver from Dallas/Skyline. Tharold Simon (Ath; projected to safety) and Nick Jacobs (TE/DE) are both in-state guys.


----------



## Walker

Adrian White a defensive back and top DB recruit selected Texas yesterday to bring the 2010 class up to 20 players already. Another 5 star DE is close to making his choice and it's between Texas and TCU. This is gonna be an excellent class for us.

With the draft approaching- any of you guys think it's a bad idea for Detroit to take Matt Stafford #1? Personally I think they are thinking they are getting a Matt Ryan type QB but I'm not sold on Stafford at all I really see him as a dud along the lines of Akili Smith, Tim Couch, Ryan Leaf etc.

ZZ and Hett- I'd be curious to hear your thoughts(and anyone else's) on him since ya'll got to see more of him but I'm not buying into him ATM.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Walker said:


> Adrian White a defensive back and top DB recruit selected Texas yesterday to bring the 2010 class up to 20 players already. Another 5 star DE is close to making his choice and it's between Texas and TCU. This is gonna be an excellent class for us.
> 
> With the draft approaching- any of you guys think it's a bad idea for Detroit to take Matt Stafford #1? Personally I think they are thinking they are getting a Matt Ryan type QB but I'm not sold on Stafford at all I really see him as a dud along the lines of Akili Smith, Tim Couch, Ryan Leaf etc.
> 
> ZZ and Hett- I'd be curious to hear your thoughts(and anyone else's) on him since ya'll got to see more of him but I'm not buying into him ATM.


Living in ATL...all I hear about is Matt Stafford. I wouldn't put him in the category with Smith, Couch, and Leaf. But I would put him in there with Russell. They are the exact same QB actually. 

They ran similar offenses (heavy on the run and play action), had average seasons until their final years, shined only half of their final year (Russell actually had way better numbers and should have been in more awards discussions, but he was going up against guys like Young and Leinart), basically are all potential, still make bad decisions, very athletic, etc.

I think Stafford will benefit from being the best QB in a class comparable to the one that brought us Rodgers and Smith, where I think and stated then that Campbell was the best QB in that draft. If that guy could get the same OC just two years in a row, he might actually progress. Since going to college Campbell has had 8 different OC's...that is insane. 

But I don't think Stafford will be the #1 pick. I think they will either take Aaron Curry or Jason Smith...those are the safe picks and Jim Schwartz and Scott Linehan can win with Culpepper if he gets time to throw it up to Calvin or Smith in the flat. And I think that either Stafford ot Sanchez will be there at 20 too so if they think either of those guys are 1st rounders they can take them there. 

I haven't seen an SEC QB in the past few years that has been a good prospect for the pros...since Campbell as a matter of fact. Maybe Russell could have been better under a different team, but I think he will always be a QB that makes bad choices.


----------



## The Legend

I am a little late on this but Mike Bellotti retired and is our new AD, I think Chip Kelly will be a good head coach.

Also I have a question for MLS if Jermaine Gresham had came out in the draft this year would you rather have him or Pettigrew? At first I wanted Gresham but after studying Pettigrew I think I might be leaning towards him if both of them were in the draft.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

The Legend said:


> I am a little late on this but Mike Bellotti retired and is our new AD, I think Chip Kelly will be a good head coach.
> 
> Also I have a question for MLS if Jermaine Gresham had came out in the draft this year would you rather have him or Pettigrew? At first I wanted Gresham but after studying Pettigrew I think I might be leaning towards him if both of them were in the draft.


Definitely Pettigrew for me...who are you asking for though (which NFL team)


----------



## The Legend

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Definitely Pettigrew for me...who are you asking for though (which NFL team)


The Eagles are my team, I wasn't meaning to look at it for a specific team as if you are the GM but I get where you are coming from.

I think he is exactly what we need at TE. I want him at 21 then at 28 I want either Moreno, Brown, Nicks, or McCoy. I hope one if we don't take Nicks that he falls to the 2nd round, I read today that he put on a lot of weight since the combine.

Oh yeah I forgot, does anyone have ESPN insider? Todd McShay is rippin on Duck QBs and I want to know what he is saying.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

The Legend said:


> The Eagles are my team, I wasn't meaning to look at it for a specific team as if you are the GM but I get where you are coming from.
> 
> I think he is exactly what we need at TE. I want him at 21 then at 28 I want either Moreno, Brown, Nicks, or McCoy. I hope one if we don't take Nicks that he falls to the 2nd round, I read today that he put on a lot of weight since the combine.
> 
> Oh yeah I forgot, does anyone have ESPN insider? Todd McShay is rippin on Duck QBs and I want to know what he is saying.


Moreno will be the first RB off the board and not there at 28. I don't think Pettigrew will be there at 21 either. yeah I got insider hold on I will look at it.


here ya go:



> *Scouts Beware*
> 
> *Oregon Ducks*
> *Numbers Lie?*
> 
> Sheer numbers don't always mean success when it comes to NFL draft picks, especially at quarterback. Here are the conferences with the most signal-callers selected since 1994.
> 
> 
> 
> NFL organizations in the market for a quarterback should take an extra hard look at any prospects that played their college ball at Oregon. Three Ducks quarterbacks have heard their names called on the first day of the draft, including two in the first three picks over the past 10 years. All three have failed to reach their potential.
> The list begins with Akili Smith, who the Cincinnati Bengals drafted with the third overall pick in 1999. He started just 17 games during his four-year career. He finished his career with a quarterback rating of 52.8 and a 46.6 percent completion percentage. Meanwhile, the organization won a total of 16 games during that four-year span.
> After Smith comes Joey Harrington, who the Detroit Lions drafted with the third overall pick in 2002. Harrington threw 79 touchdowns compared to 85 interceptions in his first six seasons in the league. He didn't appear in a game last year, his seventh in the league, and he has now signed with four different teams.
> Last on the list is Kellen Clemens, who the New York Jets selected in the second round (49th overall) of the 2006 draft. It's not too late for Clemens to right the ship, but his career has not progressed as hoped up to this point. He's started eight of the 14 games he's appeared in thus far, throwing five touchdowns compared to eleven interceptions and completing just 52 percent of his passes.


BTW he points out that LSU has had more QB's drafted then any other school since 2000...yet none are great.



> *Recent QB Powerhouses*
> 
> Several schools have pumped out multiple NFL quarterbacks in recent years. Here are those with the most signal-callers drafted since 2000, though not all have had successful NFL careers.
> School Total LSU 5 USC 4 Louisville 4 Michigan 4 Oregon 4 Stanford 3 Washington 3 Georgia 3


----------



## The Legend

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Moreno will be the first RB off the board and not there at 28. I don't think Pettigrew will be there at 21 either. yeah I got insider hold on I will look at it.
> 
> 
> here ya go:
> 
> BTW he points out that LSU has had more QB's drafted then any other school since 2000...yet none are great.


I think Moreno will be the first back taken too but I am not sure where because the only two other teams outside the top ten besides the Eagles that need RB help or that has been linked to taking RBs in the first round are the Chargers(which I think they will go defense now that they have restructured LT's deal) and Arizona. The only team ahead of the Eagles that I think could take Pettigrew is Buffalo but I think they would have to trade back to get him. I have been going back and forth on who I want the Eagles to take first out of those two if they both are available and I decided on Pettigrew since I don't think he will last to 28 and I think Moreno has a better chance but if we can't get Moreno I am fine with either Brown or McCoy(I haven't decided who I would want out of those two yet) or draft Hakeem Nicks to compliment Desean Jackson.

As for McShay's column I agree Akili Smith was a disaster, but I disagree on the others. If you look at Joey's career name me one team where he got a chance to play that he had a good team around him? I agree that the jury is still out on Kellen Clemens but I think it would of also helped Kellen since Mangini kept on going back and forth between him and Pennington so hopefully if the Jets don't draft a QB Rex Ryan will stick with him. AJ Feeley has been a really good backup for the Eagles and I think Dennis Dixon will be one too and maybe a starter some day(for another team of course).


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Yeah I think Joey and David Carr both got ruined by their team's complete inability to block. You can't have a QB that gets sacked 50+ times/season every year. That will not help development at all. 

And in Joey's case they kept surrounding him with young receivers, but no one that he could depend on. There was never a "go-to" guy for him and young QB's need that in most cases. Flacco had Heap this year and Ryan had Roddy White step up and be that guy .


----------



## MLS

The Legend said:


> I am a little late on this but Mike Bellotti retired and is our new AD, I think Chip Kelly will be a good head coach.
> 
> Also I have a question for MLS if Jermaine Gresham had came out in the draft this year would you rather have him or Pettigrew? At first I wanted Gresham but after studying Pettigrew I think I might be leaning towards him if both of them were in the draft.


Pettigrew, he's a lot like Jason Witten, he can block really and has sure hands. Gresham wasn't as good a blocker and would drop some easy passes.


----------



## The Legend

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Yeah I think Joey and David Carr both got ruined by their team's complete inability to block. You can't have a QB that gets sacked 50+ times/season every year. That will not help development at all.
> 
> And in Joey's case they kept surrounding him with young receivers, but no one that he could depend on. There was never a "go-to" guy for him and young QB's need that in most cases. Flacco had Heap this year and Ryan had Roddy White step up and be that guy .


I guess in a way Carr proves my point because even though he was used as a victory cigar(I can't remember any meaningful playing time for him last year) he did a lot better and some guys can't even do a good job in mop up duty.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

The Legend said:


> I guess in a way Carr proves my point because even though he was used as a victory cigar(I can't remember any meaningful playing time for him last year) he did a lot better and some guys can't even do a good job in mop up duty.


Delhomme got injured and Carr came in and stunk it up pretty bad in one game and he played for hte majority of the game or made a start or somehting...


----------



## The Legend

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Delhomme got injured and Carr came in and stunk it up pretty bad in one game and he played for hte majority of the game or made a start or somehting...


I forgot that he played for the Panthers. So maybe he didn't prove my point although I think that year the Panthers weren't all that good.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

The Legend said:


> I forgot that he played for the Panthers. So maybe he didn't prove my point although I think that year the Panthers weren't all that good.


that just happened this past year


----------



## The Legend

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> that just happened this past year


He played for the Giants this past year. He played for the Panthers when Delhomme hurt his elbow.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

The Legend said:


> He played for the Giants this past year. He played for the Panthers when Delhomme hurt his elbow.


Wow...that seemed like this past year too...time goes by way too fast man.:dunno:


----------



## Walker

Might as well post my 3,000th here.

Texas just picked up another early commit for 2010 and a big one- rivals(I think) has him at no. 20 DE Reggie Wilson. So this class just keeps get better and better. :thumb02:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

As long as we can steal Lache Seastrunk from you guys...but I hear that USC is making a big impression on the kid too. 

We lost another game in baseball because if poor hitting and relief. Though South Carolina is a great team again.


----------

